# دليلك فى تشطيب الشقة ... حصرى



## elmasryXP2012 (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*بنود أعمال تشطيب الشقة بالترتيب.

1- الكهرباء .

2- السباكه.

3- تجهيز و ترميم الحوائط و الأسقف و النجاره ( ابواب و شبابيك ).

4- الأرضيات .

5-- تشطيب الحوائط و الأسقف و النجاره .

6- تشطيب الحمام و المطبخ.

7- تشطيب الكهرباء و النجاره.



اولا الكهرباء:



اذا كان قد مر على آخر تغيير للأسلاك اكثر من 10 سنوات لابد من تغييرها بالكامل حيث تصبج جافة و تتقصف و لا تستطيع احتمال الأحمال و بالتالى تصبح مصدرا للحرائق و لابد من سحبها من داخل الخراطيم الموجوده داخل الحوائط و اعادة تدكيكها بالأقطار التاليه :

سلك السخان الكهربائى أو تكييف او غساله بها سخان او غسالة اطباق 4 مم

سلك البرايز الكهربائيه 3 مم

سلك الأناره و النجف 2 مم

السلك الصاعد للشقه من العداد لا يقل عن 10 مم.



- يتم تغيير التابلوه الرئيسى للشقه اذا كان من نوع المنصهرات القديمة و استبداله بأخر ذو مفاتيح اتوماتيك 16 و 20 و 24 امبير حسب الحمل بحيث يتم تجميع الأنارة مثلا على مفتاحين و البرايز على مقتاحين و كل جهاز كبير على مفتاح أو تقسم على الغرف كل غرفه مفتاح.

- يتم عمل مفتاحين كبيرين بعد عداد الأناره قوى 32 او 40 امبير.



فاذا كنتى تريد استخدام 3 تكييفات يجب تغيير العداد الى 3 فاز و هذا بسيط بالرجوع لشركة الكهرباء و سيكلفك حوالى 900 جنيه و السلوك الصاعدة للشقه تزيد سلك قطر 10 مم بحيث يكون عددهم 3 بدل 2.



- يتم زيادة عدد البرايز و مفاتيح الأناره و اماكن اباليك و مفاتيح التكييف و السخان ( اذا لم يستخدم الغاز ) و ذلك حسب الرغبه.



- يمكن شراء جميع المستلزمات من العتبه بعد تحديدها من قبل الكهربائى و يفضل اسلاك السويدى و مفاتيح بتشينو.



- مراحل العمل : الأولى عمل السابق و الأخيرة بعد الدهانات تركيب لقم المفاتيح و البرايز و اوجة المفاتيح.



- التكلفة الأجماليه تكون لشقه مساحة من 150 - 200 متر حوالى 3000 جنيه و يمكن ان تزيد حسب انواع المفاتيح التى ستختارها .



ثانيا السباكه:



يجب عليك الكشف جيدا على السباكه و ساقول لك طريقة سهلة لذلك لكن يجب عليك معاينة الشقه العلوية ( بمعاينة سقفك ) و السفليه ( بمعاينة سقف الحمامات و المطبخ ) لكى تطمئنى من عدم حدوث تسريب منهما. و طريقة الأختبار بسيطة بالنسبة لصرف البانيو الأحواض ( المطبخ و الحمام ) .



-اذهب للبلاعه و افتحى الغطاء ستجدى داخلها فتحات موصله للبانيو و الأحواض سدى هذه الفتحات جيدا بواسطه قطعة قماش او جزء من شيطارة اسمنت و غطيها بطبقه من الجبس المخلوط بقليل من الماء و تدعيها تجف . 

افتحى الماء فى الأحواض و البانيو و املئيها حتى الحافه و راقبى هل ينخفض منسوب الماء . اذا انخفض فمعناه و جود تسرب فى مواسير الصرف و لابد من تكسيرها و استبدالها .



بالنسبه لاختبار مواسير الماء يقوم السباك باحضار طلمبة كبس و ايجارها ( اذا لم تكن عنده 20 - 30 جنيه ) ليقوم بكبس الماء داخل المواسير فاذا لاحظتى انخفاض فى ضغط الماء يكون هناك تسرب للماء داخل الحوائط و يمكن ملاحظته بالنظر للحوائط المحيطة بالحمام و المطبخ من الخارج ( آثار نشع ).



فى حالة تغيير المواسير يمكن شراؤها من نوع بولى اثيلين ( بلاستيك ) من محلات السيراميك الكبرى كا عبد العزيزالسلاب ( مدينة نصر ) أو مصطفى السلاب ( النزهة الجديده ) او اى محل آخر كبير و ابتعدى عن المحلات الصغيره علشان الغش. كذلك مراعاة عمل وصلة صرف للغساله و غسالة الأطباق فى المطبخ اذا سمحت الظروف.



اذ حدث تكسير فى احد الحوائط او اذا رغبت يمكنك استبدال السيراميك فى الحائط التالف بنوع اخر يسمى ازمالدو ( موزاييك تايلز ) وهو عباره عن سيرايك قطع صغيره حوالى 2 سم × 2 سم بألوان جذابه جدا و متعدده و لكنه غالى سعر المتر من 70 الى 130 جنيه فيمكن استخدامه فى مسطحات صغيره و يمكن ايضا استخدامه فيما بين قطعتى المطبخ العلويه و السفليه و متوافر عند السلاب و شركات اخرى.



اذا رغبت فى تغيير الطقم فيمكن شراء كومبنيشن و حوض ابيض غاطس من نوع كيلوباترا بمبلغ حوالى 800 جنيه و طقم خلاطات للمطبخ و الحمام ( من الفجاله ) و باقى الأكسسوارات ( شماعه - فواطه - صبانه ) بحوالى 600 جنيه .يمكن ايضا شراء رخامه بمبلغ 300 جنيه و اختيار الحوض غاطس فى الرخامه ( و هو ارخص من العادى )



مراحل العمل :

تغيير المواسير اذا لزم 

معجنة و تجهيز السقف و الحوائط 

تركيب السيراميك اذا حدث

تشطيب ( دهان ) السقف و الحوائط و النجاره .

تشطيب الطقم و الكهرباء.



التكلفه لحمام واحد و مطبخ فى حالة مواسير جديده

مصنعية 400-500 جنيه

خامات 800 - 900 جنيه

و اضافة تكاليف التشطيب السابق ذكرها

فى حالة تغيير السيراميك (حوائط و ارضيات )

التكلفة من 2500- 3500 حسب المساحة و النوع



ثالثا :تجهيز و ترميم الحوائط و الأسقف و النجاره ( ابواب و شبابيك )



اذا كانت الشقه قديمه فمعنى كده ان ارتفاع السقف عالى ( اكثر من 3 متر ) و لن تستطيع دهانه بنفسك منعا للأصابات و يفضل الأستعانه بنقاش متخصص.

بالنسبه للحوائط و الأسقف :

اذا كانت الحوائط زيت او ورق حائط فيجب ازالة الطبقة القديمة بسكينة معجون او ورق صنفره خشن ( تشترى من اى محل حدايد و بويات و يشترى معها فرشه مشط ( فرشه عريضه عرض 10 او 15 سم ) و عدد 2 روله قطن و عدة سكاكين معجون و عدد 2فرشاه 2 بوصه و عدد 2 فرشاه 1 بوصه . و اذا كانت الحوائط بلاستيك فيكتفى بالغسيل بالماء مع الدعك بليفة التشطيب بتاعة المطبخ مع ازالة الأجزاء المفككه ان وجدت مع فصل الكهرباء ان كانت ساريه للوقايه من الحوادث.



كذلك بالنسبة للأسقف مع صعوبتها و يمكن ربط الأدوات بعصاية المقشه للوصول الى الأرتفاع مع وجود سلم آمن ذو قطعتين .



الخطوه الثانيه معجنة الحوائط باستخدام معجون بلاستيك جاهز على شكل بودره من انتاج شركة سكيب للكيماويات ( أفضل نوع موجود ) و يمكن شراؤه من شارع جسر السويس او من الشركة الأم ويكون بوضع طبقة رقيقة على الحائط الغرض منها سد مسام الحائط و تجهيزه لدهان البلاستيك و ليس عمل طبقة سميكه - اى حولى من ثلث الى نصف مم - اى يدوبك مسح بالسكينة عدا الحفر و النقرفيتم ملؤها تماما .



يمكن الكشف على عيوب المعجون باستخدام لمبة او كشاف ووضعه على الحائط و النظر حوله فى اتجاعات مختلفه و ستكتشفين فورا عيوب الصنعه .



بالنسبة للدهان اخترت دهانات البلاستيك لعدة اسباب :

اقتصاديه - سهلة التشغيل - تدارى العيوب - سهلة الصيانه - سهلة الأعاده.



ينقسم الدهان لطبقتين بطانه ( تجهيز ) و ضهاره ( تشطيب ) :

- البطانه وجهين بلاستيك ابيض رخيص يمكن شراء البستله 15 كجم بسعر من 70 - 110 ج للواحده من نوع سايبس او كيماكوت او باكين او اى نوع فى حدود هذا السعرتخفف فى الوجه الأول بنسبة 1 بلاستيك : 2 ماء و الوجه الثانى 1 بلاستيك : 1 ماء

و تدهن بالفرشه العريضه ( تسمى الشياطه ) مع مراعاة خبط الفرشه بعد غمسها بالدهان لكى تزيلى فائض الدهان قبل الدهان لعدم حدوث ظاهرة تسييل الدهان و تكفى البستله لدهان من 10 - 15 متر مربع وجهين و يفضل ان تبدأى بحائط غير ظاهر حتى تكتسب يدك حساسية الفرشه ثم بحائط ظاهر و فى الآخر الأسقف 



- التشطيب وجه واحد من نوع كيما تون او يوتن ( من جسر السويس ) سعر البستله 15 كجم من 170 - 220 ج و يدهن بالروله القطن بدون تخفيف اطلاقا ( ابدا حذار من التخفيف بالماء ) حيث ميزة هذان النوعان انهما نصف لامعين و قابليتهما للغسيل بالماء مع نصوع اللون الأبيض ( Shine white ) و طول العمر واضافة الماء تطفىء اللون فورا .



و ميزة استخدام الروله هى مداراة عيوب الحائط و المعجون حيث تشكل حبيبات صغيره على الحائط تشتت النظر مع الحرص على عدم التسييل و البدء فى حائط غير ظاهر للتمرين . تستهلك كل غرفه بستله و نصف او 2 بستله .

و يمكن تشطيب السقف بالفرشه مع استخدام البلاستيك الرخيص بدون تخفيفه بالماء.



تنقع الفرش فى الماء بعد نهاية كل يوم عمل.



لم اتكلم عن الألوان لأننى افترضت انه الأبيض لكن فى حالة الرغبه فى التلوين يمكن شراء البلاستيك من يوتن ملون و مخلوط بالكمبيوتر حسب اللون المطلوب تماما و يزيد سعر البستله حوالى 50 جنيه للتلوين و يجب ان تكون الماكينه قادره على خلط 12 لون فاكثر و هى موجوده عند كبار موزعى يوتن و اسعارهم اقل

و التلوين يتم على دهان التشطيب فقط و لايتم على دهانات البطانه.

الألوان السائده حاليا البيجات و بعض الرماديات ( درجات خاصه تقرب للموف الفاتح جدا ) و اللمونيات. 

اذا كان السقف عالى يمكن تلوينه ايضا بنفس لون الحائط مع عمل فاصل ابيض بينهما .



بالنسبة لقطع النجاره .

- تصنفر بصنفرة الخشب جيدا جدا و تمرر اليد عليها حتى تكون كالحرير و الجهد كله فى الصنفره بحيث تزال البويه القديمة تماما و يمكن استخدام ماء الأكسجين للمناطق الصعبه و ان كنت لا افضل ذلك .

- يتم معجنة المناطق المتضرره من الخشب باستخدام معجون زيت جاهز .

- يدهن وجهين من لاكيهات سايبس مخفف بالزيت ( يشترى من جسر السويس ) بالفرشاه الصغيره 2 بوصه و 1 بوصه . و يترك بين الوجه الأول و الثانى الفتره الكافيه لتمام الجفاف ( يعضم )

- يدهن وجه نهائى من اللاكيه بدون زيت ( وهو صعب لان الفرشاه ستترك اثرفى الدهان ) لكن مع التدريب سيتحسن الوضع و هذا العيب موجود مع احسن الصنايعيه .



- يجب احضار نجار لترييح الأبواب و الشبابيك قبل دهان الوجه النهائى ( اى جعلهم يفتحون و يقفلون بسلاسه ) مع نزع اكسسوار النجاره من كوالين و مقابض لضمان عدم تلوثهم بالبويات.



يتكلف المتر من البلاستيك الابيض حوالى 10-12 جنيه و قطعة النجاره حوالى 20جنيه .و لعمل مقايسه سريعه اضربى مساحة الشقه × 3 يعطيك مسطح الدهان.

شقة 150م مسطح الدهان 450م التكلفه لا تقل عن 4500جنيه.





رابعا :الأرضيات :



و هى اكثر ما يتكلف فى الموضوع لان المساحات بتأخذ فلوس كثيره من أى مادة مستخدمه . و الأنواع المتوافره هى بترتيب التكلفه :

1- قنالتكس أو موكيت:

لا أنصح بالموكيت تحت أى ظروف فقد اثبت فشله مع ظروفنا فى الأتربه و الصيانة و النظافه و الصحه العامه و ما يصلح لأوروبا قد لا يصلح لنا و ان كان و لابد يستخدم القنالتكس ( و يدعى اليوم ريكيت حيث اغلقت شركة المحاريث و الهندسه منتجة القنالتكس ابوابها و تبقت الشركة الأسلاميه للأرضيات منتجة الريكيت ) و يلصق على بلاط سنجابى ( سطوحى ) جيد مع الأبتعاد عن الرسومات (ترتيب البلاطات على الأرض ) و الألوان التقليديه فيه و يتكلف المتر بدون البلاط حوالى 30 جنيه و البلاط حوالى 9 جنيه .



2- سيراميك :

وهى مادة جيده جدا و مناسبة لظروفنا و يوجد فيها اختيارات مختلفه و متنوعه افضل الأنواع كيلوباترا . و تتكون البلاطه من طبقتين . الفخار و هى الطبقة الحامله للبلاطه وهى خامه محليه متوافره فى أسوان و الصينى و هى الطبقه اللامعه و المسئوله عن المظهر الجميل وهى خامة مستورده من الصين . كلما زاد سمك البلاطه الأجمالى زادت قوة تحملها وكلما زاد سمك طبقة الصينى ازداد سعرها .معظم السمك الجمالى يتراوح بين 6 مم و 10 مم للأنواع الفاخره .

يوجد للأنواع الفاخره فرزان اول و ثانى و للأنواع العادية فرز اول و ثانى و تجارى. فى اغلب الأحوال يمكن شراء الفرز الثانى بأمان خاصة لو كانت الكميات كبيره ( 100 متر فأكثر ) و النوع ذو سعر مرتفع اما الفرز التجارى فلا انصح به .

تفضل البلاطات الصغيرة المقاس عن الكبيره و خصوصا للمسطحات الضيقه كالشقق حيث تقل عيوب التصنيع و عيوب اللصق و ان كانت غير متوافره بسهوله كالأنواع كبيرة المقاس.

تكلفة مصنعية اللصق من 5 جنيه حتى 12 جنيه للمتر حسب نوع الشغل ( مجرد رص للبلاط او عمل دورانات و اشكال داخل البلاط ) و يضاف تكلفة مونة اللصق و سقية اللحامات حوالى 3 جنيه للمتر بالأضافه طبعا لسعر المتر من البلاط و الذى يتراوح من 22 جنيه الى حوالى 45 جنيه.

فترة حياة السيراميك من 10 - 15 سنه كحد اقصى فى الأستخدام يبدأ بعدها فى التنقير ( تجريح فى الطبقة المزججه ) خاصة فى أماكن الحركه و يتغير منظره بشده و يلزم استبداله للحفاظ على المنظر.



3- باركيه لصق :

و يتكون من طبقة بلاط سنجابى ملصوق عليها طبقة من الواح الباركيه سمك 1.5 سم او 1 سم .

و تعطى منظرا جذابا و بتكلفة معقوله و ان كانت قصيرة العمر حيث ان الماده اللاصقه تتآكل و تتحلل بسبب الرطوبه الموجوده فى الجو و يمكن استعمال اللواصق السريعه مثل الشعله و الحصان للصق و هى تعطى عمرا أطول للصق و يعيبها عدم تمكن كل الصنايعيه خاصة قليلى الخبره من استعمالها .

ايضا من عيوبها احتياجها للصيانه المستمره لمتابعة ما يفك منها و اعادة لصقه و كذا التلميع المستمر بالورنيش .

يتكلف المتر حوالى 60 - 65 جنيه بدون البلاط .



4- خشب :

وهى ماده جيدة جدا و ان كانت تحتاج للمحافظه و التلميع بصوره دائمه بالورنيش و هى من المواد التى أطلق عليها المواد الدافئه التى تشعرك بالحميميه .تحتاج أن تشترى الخشب من اجود نوع من الخشب السويد قبل التركيب و التصنيع بفتره و تخزنه بطريقه صحيحه حتى يجف تماما و ذلك لردائة النواع الموجوده بالسوق المصرى و احتوائها على نسبه عاليه من الرطوبه .

يكون سمك اللوح الواحد 2.5 سم و طوله 4 متر و عرضه 10 او 15 سم و يتم فى الورشه مسحه من الجانبين و تفريزه ( أى عمل نتواءات ليدخل فى بعضه عاشق و معشوق ) و يركب على شاسيه من الخشب ( تسمى علفه ) مكونه من الواح موسكى ( نفس الخشب السابق و لكن بقطاع 5 سم × 10 سم ) تسمى مراين و عوارض و تدهن ببيتومين اسود سائل بعد التركيب للحفاظ عليها من الرطوبه ثم تثبت عليها الواح الخشب و تسمى ( التطبيق ) و تمسمر بمسامير مائله و غير ظاهره و تعمل على الحائط وزره بارتفاع 10 أو 15 سم ( تفضل )

يمكن استخدام الأرضيات الخشب فى كل الأماكن بالشقق و ان كان المعتاد استخدامها فى غرف النوم.

يتكلف المتر حوالى 80 جنيه.



5- بورسلين :

من الأرضيات الفاخره و هو عبارة عن طبقة من الصينى بكامل سمك البلاطة ( 10 مم ) و يوجد منه نوعان .عادى و قطع ليزر.

الأول يبلط بالطريقه العاديه و الثانى تلصق البلاطات ببعضها بحيث لا يكون بينها فواصل ظاهره يمكن شراء قطع الليزر من الفرز الثانى بسهوله

تكلفة المتر من البلاط 70 - 120 جنيه

تكلفة المتر من المصنعي 7 - 12 جنيه

تكلفة المتر من مونة اللصق حوالى 4 جنيه



6- باركيه مسمار و الرخام :

و هى افخر انواع الأرضيات و يمكن استخدام النوعين معا ( وهى موضه ) و يتكون الباركيه من علفه كالسابق ثم تطبيق الواح بينها فواصل كبيره بدون تفريز او مسح ثم طبقة الواح الباركيه من الزان او الأرو .

بالنسبة للرخام نفس خطوات لصق البورسلين قطع الليزر

يتكلف المتر من أيا من النوعين من 220 جنيه - 400 جنيه حسب نوع الباركيه او الرخام المستخدم*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*ترتيب مراحل التشطيب....



بعد إستلام الشقه فى حالتها المبدئيه....طوب أحمر ..



1.. التقسيمات الداخليه.

2.. تمديدات السباكه والصحى.

3.. تمديدات الكهرباء.

4.. النجاره 

5.. المحاره والبياض.

6..المصيص للأسقف والكرانيش..

7.. الإعداد للنقاشه والتبطين..

8.. تركيب السيراميك أو البلاط وتشطيب السباكه..

9..ظبط الابواب والشبابيك وتركيب الالوميتال إن وجد..

10..تقفيل علب الكهرباء والتقسيمات..

11..تشطيب النقاشه..والديكورات..

12 التشطيب النهائى للكهرباء..





نبدأ بسم الله ...



المرحله الاولى ..



التقسيمات الداخليه...



فى حاله استلام الشقه حوائط حارجيه بدون تقسيم يجب تقسيم الشقه داخليا بإنشاء حوائط من الطوب بالشكل الذى يتيح الاستخدام الامثل لمساحه الشقه مع الاخد فى الاعتبار بعض الملحوظات كإمكانيه إضافه غرفه بتقفيل جزء من الريسبشن او ان أبواب الحمام والمطبخ غير مجروحين من قبل باب الشقه او المعيشه او الريسبشن كما يمكن الاخذ فى الاعتبار إمكانيه إضافه حمام صغير بغرفه النوم الرئيسيه...



يستخدم فى هذه المرحله المكونات التاليه...



الطوب 



وينقسم الى عده انواع اشهرها وأكثرها استخداما الطوب الأحمر...ومنه نوعان المقفول أو المصمت وهو أصغر حجما وارخص ثمنا كما انه يمكن إعاده استخدامه مره ثانيه الا انه من الافضل استخدام الطوب ذو الفراغات..(المخرم او المفتوح) نظرا لتغلغل المونه بداخله مما يمنح الجدار قوه وتماسك أكبر..



المونه



تتكون من تخمير الاسمنت الاسمر والرمل بنسبه معينه بعد إضافه الماء النظيف وتستخدم فى تثبيت الطوب بالطريقه المعروفه..



يقوم بالبناء العامل المعروف بالبناء ويستخدم فى البناء عده أدوات مثل المصطرين والقصعه والميزان ويعتبر الميزان هو أهم أداه فى هذه العمليه...



لا تكتفى بتوكيل مهمه البناء لعامل محترف ولكن تأكد من إستخدامه الميزان والخيط فى البناء...فعند ترك العامل وكما جرت العاده ...يقوم ببناء الصف الاول بالميزان ويقوم بعد ذلك برص الطوب معتمدا على مهارته وحكمه الشخطى...لكن فى حاله الميزان والخيط يكون الحائط موزونا ومستقيما مما يوفر عليك فيما بعد فى خامات المحاره والبياض..وكذلك يحافظ على الشكل الجمالى للحائط بأقل مشقه...



التكلفه..



بالنسبه للخامات..



شيكاره الاسمنت تتراوح بين 28 الى 30 جنيه بوزن 50 كيلو..



متر الرمل حوالى 35 جنيه



الطوب الالف طوبه فى حدود 400 جنيه



يتم محاسبه البناء بإحدى طريقتين...



المقاوله وهى مبلغ شامل كل ما سيتم عمله من بناء فى اى مده طالت او قصرت



اليوميه وهى عباره عن الاتفاق على ان يوم العمل من الساعه ال 7 او8 صباحا الى الساعه ال4 او 5 مساء عمل متضمنا راحه فى نصف اليوم بمبلغ معين...وكذا يتم محاسبه المناول وهو العامل المساعد للبناء وهو من يقوم بتخمير المونه ومناولته الطوب والاسمنت..



يوميه البناء 100 جنيه 

ويوميه المناول 70 جنيه*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*المرحله الثانيه:-



تمديدات السباكه والصحى.



فى هذه المرحله نقوم بمد المواسير اللازمه لتوصيل المياه الى المطبخ والحمام وإعداد الصرف الخاص بغساله الملابس الاتوماتيكيه وغساله الاطباق.....



يستعان فى هذه المرحله بالعامل المعروف بالسباك....



ولا يكتفى بان العامل يعمل بهذه المهنه ولكن يفضل ان يكون موثوق فى أمانته ودقته فى عمله من خلال تجربتك السابقه معه او من خلال ترشيح صديق تعامل معه من فتره..



تتوافر الان مواسير من مده البولى بروبلين وهى عمليه جدا وغير قابله للصدأ كلمواسير الزهر او الحديد...ويوجد عده ماركات مختلفه ولكن من أشهرها الباننجر الالمانى...والمواسير لونها أخضر والكتابه عليها بالسيلك اسكرين الاسود...ويفضل شراء أدوات ومستلزمات السباكه من مكان موثوق فيه لوجود منتجات مغشوشه يصعب تمييزها عن الاصلى..



يقوم السباك بزياره المكان ورفع المقاسات وعمل مقايسه بمتطلبات السباكه وتدون بورقه ...



يفضل أن تشترى أدوات السباكه بنفسك وأن تقوم بجوله على عده أماكن لمعرفه الاسعار والماركات...



ويمكن بعد أن تعرف الاسعار والماركات وفى حاله إمتلاك السباك لمحل كما هيا العاده فى معظم الوقت تقوم بالاتفاق معه على الماركات والاسعار التى توصلت اليها ولكن راجع الاصناف قطعه قطعه لانه غالبا سيقوم بوضع قطع بديله أرخص او ماركات مختلفه ليستفيد بالفرق..



تدفن المواسير بالحائط او تترك بالخارج الا ان المواسير المدفونه بالحائط تعطى اتساع وشكل جمالى أكثر ويعلل البعض ترك المواسير بالخارج لانه لو حصل انسداد او تسريب فى المواسير سيقوم بتكسير السيراميك للصيانه..



يراعى تحديد أماكن غساله الملابس والاطباق والحوض سواء فى المطبخ او اماكن الخلاطات والحوض والبانيو فى الحمام وذلك للإعداد لها بتوصيل الصرف اللازم لها بمواسير بلاستيك مقوى بوصه ونصف او اتنين بوصه.



يراعى عزل أرضيه الحمام بماده عازله للسطح مثل البوتامين او البلك والخيش والقطران وذلك لتفادى وصول الماء فى حاله وجود تسريب ( لا قدر الله ) الى اساسات المنزل....



يراعى عمل صنبور مستقل لكل من فلتر المياه للشرب بالمطبخ وغساله الاطباق وغساله الملابس...



لا يفضل عمل فتحه للبلاعه او للتصريف تحت حوض المطبخ لانها تبعث بروائح غير مستحبه فى المطبخ كما تسهل دخول الحشارات الزاحفه..



يجب تقسيم المطبخ حسب المساحه المتوفره على انه يفضل وضع الموقد (البوتاجاز) بجوار منفذ التهويه وتوافر مساحه للعمل بجواره كرخامه الحوض مثلا وذلك لتقليل المسافه التى سيتم حمل المقلاه الساخنه او الحله الساخنه فيها الى اقل مسافه تجنبا للحوادث..



بعض اسعار مستلزمات السباكه..



البولى بروبلين..



ماسوره نص بوصه المتر ب6 جنيه

كوع بسن 12 جنيه

جلبه بسن 12 جنيه

كوع لحام 2 جنيه

جلبه لحام 2 جنيه

كرنك(ماسوره بها دوران عشان تمشى فوق ماسوره عمودى عليها ) 5 جنيه



ماسوره بلاستيك للصرف 1.5 بوصه المتر ب 10 جنيه (الشريف للبلاستيك)

طبه 1 جنيه

كوع 1.5بوصه بلاستيك 4 جنيه





وبعد التركيب يكتفى بتركيب صنبور واحدهللإستخدام المؤقت وعمل طبات لباقى الاماكن .. 



بعد تركيب البانيو وقبل تركيب السيراميك يجب وضع شيكاره او كيس بصرف البانيو وملء البانيو بالرمل حتى لا يسقط بداخله مونه او اسمنت صعب الازاله كذلك حتى لا يصبح مصيده فئران وزواحف طالما الشقه لم تسكن بعد...*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*المرحله الثالثه.



.. تمديدات الكهرباء.





يتعين عليك فى البدايه تحديد أماكن وتوزيع الاثاث فى الشقه لكى تستطيع تخيل المكان الامثل لوضع أزرار التوصيل ومقابس الكهرباء ..فمثلا يراعى عدم وضع مفتاح النور أو فيشه الكهرباء فى مكان سيكون فى خلف دولاب أو أسفل سرير أو فى نقطه يصعب الوصول اليها وكلك العكس بعدم إغفال التجهيز للمقابس اللازمه لتوصيل الاجهزه كالتلفاز والريسيفر والكمبيوتر و البيمر للنجف ومفاتيح الاضائه ومفاتيح السرعه لمراوح السقف والتجهيز لتوصيلات التكيف أو التكيفات المراد تركيبها...





يقوم الفنى (الكهربائى) بتجهيز الحوائط لتركيب علب الماجيك البلاسيكيه و مد الخراطيم الكهربائيه الحاويه للأسلاك...وذلك بتكسير جزء من الحائط ودفن المواسير فيه,,وتثبيت الخراطيم بواسطه الجبس المخلوص بأسمنت.



البدايه:-



توصيل الكهرباء من العمومى للشقه.



فى حاله عدم توصيل الكوفريه او لوحه التحكم الرئيسه للشقه بالكابل الصاعد او الصاعق كما يطلق عليه اهل المهنه..يجب توصيله لاستكمال الدائره الكهربيه والتمكن من استخدام الكهرباء بالمكان ويراعى هنا التأكد من كونه ثنائى الاوجه (2 فاز) او ثلاثى الاوجه (3 فاز ) ويمكن معرفه ذلك ببساطه بعد الكابلات فى لوحه التحكم الرئيسه للدور والتى يتفرع منها لكل شقه وللدور التالى إن وجد...ففى حاله الاتنين فاز نجد اتنين كابل احدهما موجب والاخر ارضى وثلاثه فى حاله الثلاثه فاز.....وللمعلومه الثلاثى الوجه مفيد فى حاله وجود أحمال عاليه كوجود تكييفات متعدده ذات قدرات عاليه...فيما عدا ذلك لا يشترط وجوده...





تركيب العداد



فى حاله عدم وجود عداد كهرباء يتم التقدم باوراق طلب عداد كهربائى لشقه سكنيه للفرع المختص من شركه الكهرباء..والاوراق الاساسيه هى..



صوره بطاقه الطالب



مقايسه الكهرباء الخاصه بالدور



رقم لوحه الشقه (الحديده)



سند ملكيه الشقه او حيازتها.



وبعد أختيار قدره العداد المطلوبه وسداد الرسوم المستحقه والتأمين يقوم العامل الخاص بالشركه بتركيب العداد.

( بس أبقى فتح مخك عشان تنجز والحاجه تتركب بنظافه ومفيش مانع تعشم العامل انك هتتصل بيه ييجى يعملك الكهرباء بتاعه الشقه لانه أكيد هيقولك ان الكهربائى اللى عملك الكهرباء دى مش بيفهم فى الكهرباء وأنه مبوظ الدنيا وكان لازم ياخد الكهربه بتاعه الاوضه دى من دى وان البواط ده معمول غلط والدنيا عك فى عك ...متاخدش على كلامه عشان ده بيفتح لنفسه شغل لكن عشمه بس بانك تاخد رقم موبايله ومتديهوش رقم موبايلك ))





يفضل تركيب العداد قبل إستكمال التشطيب حتى لا تتعرض لسخافات ورزاله موظفى الكهرباء او لمحضر سرقه تيار كهربى. (ودى بجد مشكله مش سهله ).





المواسير الكهربيه



المقصود بها الخراطيم الحاويه للأسلاك والتى تمتد داخل الخراسانات او داخل الحوائط والارضيات..وتنقسم لنوعين..



المواسير المرنه (الفلكسيبل بلغه أهل الصنعه)

يفضل شراء ذات القطر 16 مل ذو نوعيه عاليه الجوده...سعر اللفه يتراوح من 3 الى 9 جنيهات حسب النوع والجوده وفى رأى الشخصى أفضلها على الاطلاق ذات اللون الابيض وسعر اللفه 8.5 جنيه بها ما يقرب من 10 أمتار.



وتستخدم الخاطيم المرنه فى التمديدات داخل الحوائطلسهوله تشكيل مسارها وتوصيلها الى البواطات ةعلب المفاتيح.





- المواسير المقساه-



تستخدم فى السقف والخرسانات وتوضع مع صب الخرسانه أو فى التمديدات الارضيه لتحملها الضغط وقوه تحملها



وسعر اللفه فى ها النوع يتراوح ما بين 30 الى 40 جنيه فى المتوسط.





الاسلاك الكهربيه :-



تتعدد الانواع والماركات فى الاسلاك الكهربيه الا ان افضلها على المستوى المحلى هو نوعان..



المصريه للكابلات والسويدى للكابلات.. 



يفضل إعداد الاسلاك بحسب إستخدامها..بمعنى أنه للوصلات الخاصه بالإناره يمكن إستخدام سلك واحد او اثنان مليمترا ولا يجب استخدام قطر أكبر فذلك بمثابه مضيعه للمال بدون فائده وفى حاله التوصيل للمقابس الكهربيه (البرايز) يستخدم سلك اتنين مليمترا وربما يمكن استخدام ثلاثه وفى حاله الاحمال المتوسطه كالسخان الكهربائى والغساله الاتوماتيك وغساله الاطباق يمكن استخدام سلك ثلاثه او اربعه مل وفى حاله الاجهزه ذات الاحمال العاليه كالتكييف يجب استخدام سلك لا يقل عن 4 مل ... 



أسعار بعض المستلزمات الكهربيه..



لفه سلك 2 مل السويدى 125 جم 

لفه سلك 4 مل السويدى 195 جم



سلك مجدول 2 مل المتر 1 جم 



سلك 16 مل السويدى المتر 8 جم 



علبه ماجيك باتشينو ( مضروبه ) 1.25 جم 



علبه مفتاح تكييف (باتشينو ) 2.5 جم 



مفتاح اتوماتيك 60 امبير ستينج هاوس 25 جم 









والان بعد ان قمت بتمديداتك الكهربائيه وتوزيع اماكن المفاتيح والمقابس يجب أن تقوم بالاستعداد للمرحله التاليه.... 



كيف يكون لك؟ 



المرحله التاليه يقوم فيها النجار بتركيب حلوق الابواب والشبابيك ويليه المحار وهنا نلاحظ أن فى عمل المحار يستخدم الماء فى رش الحوائط والاركان مما يعرض العامل للخطر فى حاله وجود كهرباء بالاسلاك فلذا يجب فصل التيار عن هذه الاسلاك ولكن العمل يحتاج الى إناره وتشغيل بعض الادوات الكهربيه كالمثقاب او غلايه الشاى.. 



لذا يقوم الكهربائى بعمل وصلات حره الحركه بسلك طويل عباره عن لمبه او اثنان بدوايه متصله بسلك طويل بتابلوه الكهرباء الرئيسى وكلك فيشه حره متصله بسلك طويل لاستخدامها مع المثقاب او الصاروخ او غلايه شاى . 



الملحوظه الثانيه 

يجب دفن الخراطيم الممتده بارضيات الغرف والطرقات بالشقه تجنبا لخطر ان يكسرها عامل دون قصد او يثنيها او يفسدها وينتفى الغرض منها وذلك بان يقوم الكهربائى بخلط الرمل والاسمنت وتغطيته الخراطيم بالمزيج بعد ان ينظف تحت الخراطيم جيدا ويبلها بالماء...*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*المرحله الرابعه :- النجاره



المقصود بالنجاره هنا..



هيا النجاره المتعلقه بالتشطيب...يعنى باب الشقه وابواب الغرف والشبابيك....



يجب هنا تحديد الخامه المستخدمه فى الابواب والشبابيك....



فى هذه المرحله كل ما يهمنا تركيب الاطار الخاص بالابواب والشبابيك فى ما يتعارف على تسميته (.. الحلوق..)



تنقسم النجاره الى ...



-باب الشقه...

فى حاله عدم وجوده حال استلام الشقه...ويمكن تركيب باب خشبى او باب خشبى وباب حمايه حديدى أو كما ظهر مؤخرا ابواب مصفحه من معدن بها كوالين فى كل الاتجاهات وزوده بالعين السحريه ومدهونه وعده للتركيب بدون اى دهانات او تجهيز ويتراوح اسعارها من 750 الى 1500 جنيه وهيا بالطبع ...صينى!!...



-ابواب الغرف...



ويمكن الاختيار بين باب خشب او باب الوميتال...



وإن كان رأيى الشخصى أن الباب الخشبى أشيك وأقيم وأطوع فى التشكيل مما يعطى مساحه اكبر لتعدد الاشكال والموديلات..فيوجد ابواب غرف مصمته تسمى ابواب حشو وابواب مفرغه تسمى ابواب سلسله



سنفترض اختيار الباب للغرفه باب خشبى.



ويمكن بعد إختيار الباب الاستعانه بالنجار لتركيب الحلوق مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار الملحوظات التاليه..



الإطار أو الحلق يكون بسمك 2 بوصه اى 5 سم...عرض الحلق يكون غالبا 90 سم..طول الحلق يكون فى حدود 225 سم وبعمق 15 سم علما بان متوسط طول الباب يكون 210 سم ولكن الحلق يكون اطول لكون الحلق يتم تركيبه بطول الباب قبل تركيب الارضيه او السيراميك ويتم تثبيته فى الجدار بواسطه قواطع حديديه تربط بالمسامير فى الحلق من جهه ومن الجهه الاخرى تدفن بالحائط (كانات ) من الجهات الثلاثه والارضيه تعتبر عامل تثبيت للحلق من اسفل...



يراعى عند شراء الحلق مراعاه المقاسات وخلو الخشب من العيوب الظاهره والشقوق والكسور واستقامه القوائم .



ويراعى عند التركيب...



ان يقوم النجار بمراعاه ميزان الحلق اى استخدام ميزان الماء فى تركيب الماء بشكل عمودى على الارض ومستقيم حتى ولو وجد ميل فى الحائط.



يراعى النجار بروز الحلق عن مستوى الجدارومراعاه وجود بروز او ميل فى الجدار وكذلك الطبقه الناتجه عن المحاره ليصبح الباب مستوى مع المحاره فيما بعد؟



فى حاله وجود أكتر من باب فى نفس الجهه يقوم النجار بموازنه الابواب بميزان خيط وميزان ماء ليكون الابواب كلها فى مستوى واحد مع المحاره 



يقوم النجار بعمل عارضه خشبيه بنفس عرض الحلق من أسفل وذلك كون الجزء السفلى من الحلق حر الحركه وليس محكوم كالجزء الاعلى وبالتالى يكون الجزء السفلى عرضه للنضغاط بفعل تمدد المحاره ويصبح الباب متسع من اعلى وضيق من اسفل..



....تركيب الشبابيك..



تنقسم الشبابيك الى



- خشبيه والتى تنقسم بدورها الى 



ما يعرف بمكوناته الثلاثه...شيش وزجاج وسلك



او ..شيش وزجاج فقط أو.. زجاج فقط (سلسله ) .





-الوميتال وينسم لعده قطاعات منها السعد والعربيه وتكنو وجامبو وتانجو وبى اس و....



- شبابيك ال upvc وهى خامه جديده مستحدثه فى عالم الشبابيك وسنتحدث عنها بالتفصيل فى حينها...





ما يهمنا الان فى هذه المرحله هو الاطارات..أو الحلوق....



فى حاله الرغبه فى تركيب شبابيك خشبيه يتم تركيب حلوق مفرزه وهيا تشبه حلوق الابواب وتشترك معها فى نفس الملحوظات السابقه..



وفى حاله تركيب شبابيك الوميتال يجب تركيب حلوق غير مفرزه او مستويه يتعارف على تسميتها بالحلوق الزفره (أه والله) ..وهنا يمكن الاكتفاء بإطار ذو سمك أقل كالواحد او الواحد وربع او الواحد ونصف بوصه..



أما فى حاله تركيب ال يو بى فى سى فلا يتم تركيب حلق من اساسه حيث انها تركب على المحاره لوجوب عزلها بماده الفوم والسيليكون والسيلكا و كيماويات اخرى ..لزياده مستوى العزل المطلوب.*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*المرحله الخامسه..

المحاره

المحاره هيا عمليه تكسيه الحوائط المبنيه بالطوب بالمونه المختاره للحصول على سطح مستو و وكذا تغطيه أثار الحفر فى الحوائط لتمديدات الكهرباء ومواسير الكهرباء وإعداد الحوائط لعمليه الدهان..

يسبق المحاره عمليه تنظيف شامل للموقع من بواقى المراحل السابقه والرفش والطوب وبواقى غربله الرمل وما شابه وذلك مهم لعده اسباب اهمها ان عمليه المحاره ينتج عنها تساقط مونه بكميه كبيره على الارض وفى حاله الارضيه النظيفه يمكن إنقاذ هذه المونه وإعاده استخدامها ولكن فى حاله الارضيه الغير نظيفه لا يمكن إنقاذ ولو جزء بسيط منها لإنتشارها على سطح غير مستو ولان العامل لن يقوم بمجهود تنظيف مكان عمله قبل العمل...

يجب مراعاه ملء علب واماكن توزيع الكابلات الكهربيه بورق مقوى او جرائد أو بلاستيك او بورق الشكائر المستخدمه فى تعبئه المون ولك حتى لا يسقط المونه فى احدى فتحات المواسير الكهربيه وانسدادها وبالتالى عدم جدوى وجودها لصعوبه تمرير الاسلاك فيها فيما بعد..

المون:

المون الستخدمه فى عمليه المحاره او البياض كما يسميه البعض..تنقسم لعده انواع اهمها نوعان..

المونه الجاهزه :وهى عباره عن مونه جاهزه يضاف لها الماء النظيف فقط وتعطى سطح صلب مصقول ابيض اللون تمتاز بتوفير الخامات فى مرحله النقاشه والدهان كما انها عازل حرارى جيد ومقاوم للحريق وذات وزن خفيف مما لا يشكل عبء نتيجه الوزن الثقيل على اساسات المنزل ويعيبها قله عدد العمال المتمرسين فى التعامل معها حيث انها سريعه الجفاف وتحتاج لعامل محاره محترف وسريع..

المونه التقليديه : وهى ناتجه عن تخمير خليط من الرمل والاسمنت بنسبه معينه بواسطه الماء النظيف..

يستعان فى عمليه البياض بعامل محاره محترف حيث ان مرحله المحاره هامه جدا فى النتيجه النهائيه لدهان الشقه حيث انه يوجد عيوب لا يمكن مداراتها بالمعجون او الالوان فى مرحله الدهان كانحراف الزوايا او ميول الحوائط وهنا أنصح باستخدام عامل أمين موثوق فيه سبق تجربته ومعروف نتيجه عمله حتى ولو ارتفع أجر تشغيله..

يكون الاتفاق مع عامل المحاره على اساس المتر المربع..كما هو الحال مع عامل تركيب السيراميك...ويكون ذلك بقياش الجدران طوليا وعرضيا وحاصل ضرب الطول فى العرض يكون هو المتر المربع لهذا الجدار...

فمثلا حائط عرض 4 متر وبارتفاع 3 متر للسقف يكون 12 متر مربع ويضرب فى تعريفه المتر حسب الاتفاق...وكذا يتم احتساب االاسقف إما بنفس التسعيره او بسعر أعلى قليلا..(أمسك على ان سعر المتر للاسقف هو هو سعر الحوائط وفى الاخر هيوافق)

تبدأ تعريفه المحاره من 3 جنيهات ووصولا ل 17 و 20 جنيه للمتر الواحد حسب نوع المحاره المطلوبه ومدى دقه وصنعه العامل وطبيعه الاسطح المراد بياضها..

أنواع المحاره....مرتبه على حسب التكلفه..

المحاره على البروه..

هى ان يقوم العامل بتغطيه الطوب وتسويه السطح بالبروه وهيا أداه يستخدمها عامل المحاره فى التسويه والخدمه تعطى سطح ناعم ولكن غير متساو إطلاقا وذات منظر مؤذى للعين...

تستخدم فى الاماكن الفقيره جدا وفى الاسوار والواجهات والمناور كتغطيه لطبقه الطوب فقط ومنعا لتعايش الحشرات والزواحف فى شقوق الجدران بدون منظر جمالى وفى الواجهات تستخدم الطرطشه وهى نثر الاسمنت المخلوط بالماء ولون اوكسيد لتعطى منظر مقبول وملون للواجهه..

تمتاز برخص السعر والتوفير فى الخامات ..

المحاره على الدراع :

هى استخدام قضيب طويل من معدن الالومنيوم فى تسويه السطح بعد البروه بتحريكها لاعلى ولأسفل بزاويه 45 درجه ورفع الزيادات عن الحائط بهذه الطريقه لحين تسويه السطح بازاله الزوائد فى المناطق العاليه او التربيه فى المناطق المنخفضه لحين التسويه..

تستخدم فى المحاره الداخليه لجدران الشقق والمساكن وتعطى منظر جمالى جيد تبعا لحرفيه ومهاره العامل القائم بالعمل..

تمتاز بكون الحوائط مستويه وهى افضل بكثييييييير جدا من الطريقه السابقه.. 

البؤج والاوتار :

أحسن الطرق وافضلها فى النتيجه ولكن أغلاها وأكثرها تكلفه..

تكون بعمل ما يعرف بالبؤج فى اركان الحائط (أربع بؤج) واثنان فى وسط الحائط بالطول على نفس الخط العرضى.بواسطه الاسمنت او الجبس لسرعه جفافه..واستخدام ميزان الخيط وميزان الماء فى تسويه هذه البؤج على خط واحد وبدون اى ميول فى ميزان الماء مما يعنى زياده الارتفاع البؤجه فى المنطقه المنخفضه من الحائط وخفض ارتفاعها فى الاماكن المرتفعه لحين الحصول على بؤج موزونه على خط واحد طوليا وعرضيا..

بعد جفاف البؤج توصل بالأوتار وهيا خطوط من الاسمنت او المونه تصل بين البؤج بخطوط عرضيه وتساوى على نفس ميزان البؤج...كما فى الصوره..

وكذلك تجهيز الزوايا على نفس الميزان:-

وتساوى البؤج والاوتار بالميزان لإستخدامها كدليل فيما بعد للذراع الالومنيوم فى التسويه بشكل أكثر دقه للمحاره لتعطى سطح مستو دون اى ميول..

ثم يقوم العامل بملء المنطقه ما بين الاوتار وتسويتها ...*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*يجب اولا التنويه الى انه يتم عمل السقف اولا قبل الحوائط ووزنه بميزان الماء بحيث يكون مستو لإستخدامه فيما بعد كدليل لميول الكمرات الساقطه والكوبيستات...بحيث يستخدم المتر فى القياس لاطول نقطه فيما يعرف باللقطه ويقوم العامل بالتربيه فى الجهه المقابله ليكون الكمر الساقط مستو السطح وبدون ميول من أسفل...



بعد تكسيه الحوائط بالكامل بالمونه يقوم العامل بالخدمه...



والخدمه هى استخدام مونه ناعمه او أقل خشونه عن المونه المستخدمه فى التكسيه فى المرحله الاولى وفردها على سطح الحائط بعد تمام جفافه ثم وباستخدام الماء وبروه الخدمه يقوم بالمسح على السطح ليكون النتيجه الحصول على سطح مصقول وناعم الى حد كبير مما يوفر فى خامات الدهان ولإضفاء شكل جمالى محبب للحائط...



كما يجب مراعاه تخشين الاماكن المراد تركيب فورم جبسيه بها لتسهيل التركيب فيما بعد او فى حاله الرغبه فى تركيب رخام او تكسيات من اى نوع على الحوائط..بعمل خطوط غائره متقاطعه او متوازيه عميقه فى المحاره وهى لينه تكون ظاهره عند تمام الجفاف للحوائط...



يراعى عند عمل السوك الخاضه بالجدران..

والمقضود بالسوك هى الزوايا والبروز فى الحوائط كأطراف الاعمده وما شابه...عدم ترك العامل للتصرف فيها..



فمبدئيا لن يهتم بإخراجها بشكل قائم تماما...كذلك سيقوم بخلط الاسمنت بالجبس كون الجبس سريع الجفاف مما يسهل عليه المهمه ويوفر له فى الوقت والمجهود...



وهنا يجب التنويه عند الاتفاق مع عامل المحاره كون السوك والإمات كما يسمونها لن يوضع بها اى جبس ..



وسوف يجادل العامل معك فى كون ذلك مستحيل ..أخبره بانه يمكن عن طريق جلب عده أدرعه الومنيوم (إده ) وتركها كقالب على الزوايا لحين جفافه فبدلا من جفاف الجبس فى ربع ساعه يكون جفاف الاسمنت فى نصف الى ساعه ويكون ذلك اثناء عمله الاوتار الخاصه بالغرفه..(أى خدمه).





استلام المحاره



يقصد هنا عند انتهاء العامل من المحاره وقيامه بتمتير الشقه( قياسها )..



فى هذه المرحله يفضل عدم قيامك بالاستلام بنفسك....



بمعنى...



عند الاتفاق مع عامل المحاره أخبره بأن الاستلام سيكون بمعرفه مهندس...وفى حاله وجود حوائط غير سليمه مئه بالمئه سيكون الهد والتكسير والمون واعاده المحاره من مصنعيته...(الموضوع ده بيكهرب العامل )..ولا تهتم بكون العامل اتقلب وشه او برطم بكلمتين...فى الخر هيوافق وفصل الخطاب هنا انه لو صنايعى وفاهم شغله مش هيقلق لو هيستلم منه كبير مهندسى القطر المصرى....لكن الافضل الاتفاق من الاول...



عند الاستلام بقى..



يفضل الإستعانه بمهندس فإن لم يتوفر فبفنى خبره او مقاول محاره او مقاول تشطيب فى الاستلام لأكتر من سبب..



اولا المهندس هيبقى فاهم هو بيستلم ايه وازاى يستلم...



لو انت خجول زى حالاتى ومبتعرفش تتعامل مع الصنايعيه خاصه لو الصنايعى كبير فى السن هيترفع عنك الحرج..ومش هيقدر يضحك على المهندس وياكله بالكلام ..



التمتير ليه قواعد منعرفهاش إحنا...إزاى؟؟



مثلا الابواب والشبابيك....



العمل هيضرب طول فى عرض ومش هيخرج الفراغات زى الابواب والشبابيك..عادى ...هيقولك ان السوك بتاخد مجهود وبتاع لكن فى الواقع الحساب بيبقى إزاى؟؟

الابواب بتتحسب من جهه واحده...إزاى برضو؟؟



فوق الباب بيبقى فى حته حوالى متر لغايه السقف حائط يبقى الجهتين حوالى اتنين متر...اللى هو طول الباب مجازا..لو انا او انت اللى بيستلم هتدفع فى الباب ده مرتين لانه هيقيس الحائط مره من جوه الغرفه ومره من بره الغرفه لكن المهندس هيحاسبه من ناحيه واحده ومش هيحسب المتر اللى فوق الباب من الناحيه التانيه...ده مثال للفرق فى الحساب...



يعنى اتعاب المهندس او المقاول هيا نفسها اللى هيوفرهالك فى الحساب تقريبا..



الاستلام بيكون بالذراع الالومنيوم (الإده ) بوضعها على الحائط بزاويه 45 درجه ووضع مصدر إضائه فى الجانب الاخر ومراقبه مسار الحائط فى حاله وجود ارتفاعات او انخفاضات فى الحائط سيظهر النور فى منطقه التقاء الذراع مع الحائط (بيسموها الإده نورت) وتعالج فى حاله الارتفاع بالتكسير واعاده المحاره وفى حاله الانخفاض بلتخشين والمحاره كذلك لحين استواء السطح...



كذلك لإظهار الميول فى الحوائط يوضع ميزان المياه على الذراع بشكل موازى وملاحظه الميزان لمعرفه الميول من اعلى لأسفل...ويلاحظ هنا الاهتمام بالميول الرأسيه فقط كون الميول الافقيه شائعه لكون الحوائط غير عموديه على بعضها (مشطوره بلغه الصنايعيه) ولكن يهتم بها فى حال كون الحوائط عموديه على بعضها...



فى حاله عدم القدره على توفير مهندس او مقاول او الرغبه فى التوفير او ما شابه 



يمكن استخدام طريقه السمكرى وبتاع الدوكو...(بما اننا فى منتدى سيارات يعنى )...إزاى؟



المرحله دى بعدها الفورم الجبس والكرانيش والدهانات..



تجيب النفاش وبتاع الكرانيش يستلموا الشقه من بتاع المحاره...



تأكد على النقاش انك هتستلم منه هوه وملكش دعوه والحيطه لو مش زى الإزاز هتخليه يسحب ولو عشر سكاكين معجون بنفس المصنعيه وملكش دعوه...(طبعا ده تهويش بس...عشر سكاكين؟!!..ينهار اسود!!)..



وبتاع الكرانيش ..تأكد عليه انك عايز الكرانيش على الحيط لطش مش عايز تربيات من تحت...يعنى الحيطه تبقى متساويه زى المسطره...



وإن كنت بفضل ان الواحد يستعين بمهندس للإشراف فقط.....والمتابعه...وفى النقطه دى هقول ملحوظه...



فى حاله رغبتك فى مقاول او مهندس يريحك من التعامل مع الصنايعيه ووجع الدماغ قدامك 3 إختيارات....



اول حاجه

مهندس او فنى للإستلام...



وده بيحاسبك بالزياره زى الدكتور والكشف المنزلى (ربنا يعافينا )..لكن ملوش دعوه بالشغل معمول صح ولا غلط قبل كده..والاختيار ده لو عندك عامل معرفه و موثوق فيه وامين جدا جدا..



تانى حاجه



إشراف وإستلام. .



يعنى يشرف على الشغل بزياره للموقع كل يوم او يوم ويوم لمتابعه الشغل والتاكيد على تصحيح الاخطاء وكركبه بطن الصنايعيه..والاستلام فى الاخر..



وده يوفر عليك التكسير واعاده التشغيل ان وجد وكان العامل مش قد كده..



وده لو جايب عامل بتزكيه حد غريب او حد معرفه ومتعاملتش معاه قبل كده..



واتعاب المهندس بتكون فى حدود 10 الميه من التكلفه يعنى لو المحاره مثلا هتكلف 10000 هياخد الف جنيه..



تالت حاجه..



اشراف وتنفيذ..





يعنى المهندس هيشرف ويسلمك ويجيب العمال بمعرفته والمون والخامات..



ودى بتكون اتعابه من 10 الى 15 الميه من التكلفه طبعل وبيحاسبك على المصنعيه عادى...بمعنى...



لو هيجيب عمال بالمتر او اليوميه مش هتفرق انت هتحاسب بالمتركأن الصنايعى من بره وهتدفع تمن الخامات والنقل والمشال وكل حاجه...





الاختيارات دى تتوقف عليك انت ورغبتك......ولك الاختيار...





كده احنا خلصنا المحاره ..واستلمنا من المحار وهندخل المرحله اللى بعد كده..


....الجبس والمصيص...و تركيب الفورم والكرانيش....*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*المرحله السادسه...

المصيص والكرانيش...

يقصد بالمصيص للأسقف تكسيه الاسقف بالجبس لسهوله تشكيله وسرعه جفافه وشكله الجمالى والمصيص هو نوع من الجبس مخصص للديكورات الجبسيه والكرانيش لشده بياضه وسرعه جفافه..





أفضل انواع جبس المصيص بشهاده عمال الكرانيش هو اسمنت سيناء من انتاج عثمان احمد عثمان..وكذلك اعلاها ثمنا....ويلاحظ انواع اخرى تحمل اسم سيناء ولكن ليست نفس المنتج..كرواد سيناء ...ونجمه سيناء .....وزهره سيناء...و.......

يبدء عمل المصيص والكرانيش والديكورات الجبسيه بعد المحاره مباشره او بعد تمام جفاف الحوائط....

يقوم بالمهمه عامل المحاره فى حاله المصيص وكذلك سيعرض عليك تركيب الكرانيش.....

إلا انه فى وجه نظرى الشخصيه ...الكرانيش لها عماله متخصصه ماهره جدا فى تخصصها كما ان تركيب الكرانيش بمعرفه المحار سيجعله قادر على مداراه عيوب الحوائط والاسقف بالتربيات الجبسيه دون ملاحظه منك ودون الاشاره الى ذلك....

فالافضل الاستعانه بمتخصص فى تركيب الكرانيش أوفر وأسرع وأحسن.....

الاتفاق على الكرانيش يكون بالمتر الطولى.....

بمعنى ان الغرفه مساحتها 3 * 4

يتم احتساب الكرانيش ...3+4*2=14 متر طولى...

كذلك يمكن تركيب ما يعرف بالصره فى وسط السقف والبانوهات كما بالصور السابقه...

والغرض من كل ما سبق هو عمل اشكال ديكوريه للغرفه لتزيينها والوصول لمنظر جمالى مريح للعين بعد الدهان والتلوين...

يختلف تعريفه المتر الطولىحسب طبيعه الشغل ونقشه والمنطقه ومهارتك فى الفصال.....

فالمتر يبدأ من 10 جنيهات ووصولا ل18 و 20 جنيه...بدون المون....

ويوجد طريقتان لتركيب الكرانيش الجبسيه.....

الطريقه الاولى ...طريقه الجر......

وهى باستخدام اسطمبه من الحديد بشكل معين فى تشكيل الجبس على الحائط بتمريرها على ما يشبه الذراع الالومنيوم لينتج عنها شكل معين أفقى يشبه الاشكال فى الصوره الاولى والثانيه....

الطريقه الثانيه.....طريقه الصب والتركيب....

وهى باستخدام فورم واسطمبات جاهزه وصب الكرانيش على الارض ثم تركيبها وتثبيتها على الحائط بالجبس..

والطريقه الاولى تصلح للاشكال الساده فقط بينما الطريقه الثانيه تصلح للساده والمنقوشه...*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*يجدر الاشاره الى أن الديكورات لم تعد مقصوره على الجبس فقط...بل ظهرت خامات جديده مثل الفوم وهو ماده تشبه الفوم المستخدم فى التغليف ولكن بسطح مصقول وقدره تحمل عاليه...ويتميز بخفه الوزن وسهوله التركيب وامكانيه تركيبه بعد الدهان فى حاله الرغبه فى تزيين شقه سابقه التجهييز او السكن ويثبت على الحائط بواسطه ماده لاصقه مخصوصه...وهو متوافر بعده ماركات أشهرها على الاطلاق الفيوتك....ونجده لدى مراكز تلوين البويات بالكمبيوتر والمحلات الخاصه بالديكورات....



ويعيب الكرانيش الفوم إرتفاع ثمنها نسبيا بالنسبه للجبس...كذا محدوديه الاشكال وقدم الموديلات المتوفره منه.....بمعنى ان اسطمبات الجبس دائمه التجديد والابتكار بينما لا تتغير اشكال الفوم الا بمرور فنرات طويله مما يحدد الاختيار بصوره كبيره...



يجدر كذلك الاشاره الى ان استخدام الجبس فى الديكور لا يقتصر على الكرانيش و حليه الزوايا (الكوابيل ) والصرر للسقف...



فيوجد ما يسمى ببيت النور وهو بجعل الكورنيش بيتا للإضائه البيضاء او الملونه وللإسبوتات الموجهه لأسفل باشكال مختلفه..

كذلك الاسقف المعلقه والجيبسون بورد وهى بلاطات جبسيه بمقاسات مختلفه حسب الاحتياج وتستخدم فى عمل سقف صناعى فى حاله الرغبه مثلا فى عمل تكييف مركزى او سماعات داخليه او تركيب نظام انذار للحريق او نظام مراقبه وكاميرات....



كما يمكن عمل اشكال بالجبس كالاعمده وتكون بعمل تلبيشان بالاسمنت على سلك بقلاوه مغلف لاسياخ حديديه ملحومه بالشكل المطلوب لتكون الشكل النهائى المراد الحصول عليه بعد كسوتها بطبقه من الجبس ناعمه ومصقوله....ويراعى هنا فى حاله عمل حائط او فواصل بهذه الطريقه استخدام سلك بالمقاس المناسب حتى لا يحدث شقوق او شروخ بعد الانتهاء من الحبس فى منطقه التقاء القطعتين...





الا انه فى رأيى الشخصى كلما كان الديكور بسيطا خاليا من البهرجه والتكلف كلما كان أجمل ودليل على رقى الذوق....*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*
اسعار بنود التشطيب
سعر متر النقاشة 10 جنية 
سعر متر السيراميك حوائط وارضيات 15 جنية 
سعر متر الكرانيش 15 جنية 
سعر السباكة 1000 جنية حمام ومطبخ + عزل والتشطيب 
سعر الاسقف المعلقة 85 جنية للمتر المربع توريد و تركيب

قائمة أسعار تشمل التأسيس و التشطيب
قائمة أسعار تشمل التأسيس و التشطيب : -
1 - حمام + مطبخ ( 700 جنيه مصرى فقط لا غير )
2 - عدد 2 حمام + مطبخ ( 1000 جنيه مصرى فقط لا غير )
3 - حمام مفرد ( 400 جنيه مصرى فقط لا غير )
4 - تركيب موتور رفع مياه ( 250 جنيه مصرى فقط لا غير )
... تركيب جميع أنواع خلاطات المياه عدد 3 قطع ( 120 جنيه مصرى فقط لا غير )
5 - تركيب جميع أنواع البانيو العادى ( 250 جنيه مصرى فقط لا غير )
6 - تركيب جميع أنواع البانيو الجاكوزى ( 350 جنيه مصرى فقط لا غير )
7 - تركيب جميع أنواع كابينة الدش ( 400 جنيه مصرى فقط لا غير )
8 - بناء جميع مقاسات غرف التفتيش الغرفه الواحده ( 250 جنيه مصرى فقط لا غير )
9 - تركيب جميع أنواع فلاتر المياه ( 50 جنيه مصرى فقط لا غير )
10 - تركيب جميع أنواع سخانات المياه التى تعمل بالغاز ( 100 جنيه مصرى فقط لا غير )
11 - تركيب جميع أنواع سخانات المياه التى تعمل بالكهرباء ( 50 جنيه مصرى فقط لا غير )
12 - تركيب جميع أنواع قواعد الحمامات ما عدا ايديال وديروفيت ( 75 جنيه مصرى فقط لا غير )
13 - تركيب قاعدة الحمام ايديال استاندرد أو ديروفيت ( 125 جنيه مصرى فقط لا غير )
14 - تركيب حوض مياه بجميع أنواعه 75 جنيه مصرى فقط لا غير )

أسعار التشطيبات
أسعار التشطيبات التالية :

دهانات فينو ماستيك 3 سكينة معجون + 2 وش يوتن فينو ماستيك بالاختبار والضمان سعر المتر 18 جنيه

مسئولية تامة لإنهاء جميع الدهانات في أسبوع واحد علي الأكثر مع المحافظة علي الفرش.

تركيب سيراميك أرضيات سعر المتر 14 جنيه

سعر تركيب سيراميك الحوائط 14 جنيه

تركيب بورسلين مع المحافظة علي خامات البورسلين والضمان سعر تركيب المتر 25 جنيه

مصنعيه تركيب سباكة تأثيث وتشطيب للحمام الواحد 400 جنيه

مصنعيه تركيب سباكة تأثيث وتشطيب 2 حمام ومطبخ 800 جنيه

أعمال الكهرباء سعر النقطة 11 جنيه

أعمال الجبس أسقف وتجاليد وقواطيع سعر المتر 85 جنيه جبسوم بورد ألماني Knauf 12 مللي

وفي المساحات الأكبر من 200 م2 سعر المتر 75 جنيه جبسوم بورد ألماني Knauf 12 مللي

أعمال الكورنيشة تبدأ من 15 جنيه للمتر الطولي

شبابيك بالشيش خشب موسكي نمرة 1 سعر المتر المربع تبدأ بـ 350 جنيه

أبواب موسكي قشر أرو سعر الباب 500 جنيه

أرضيات باركيه زان طبيعي شامل العلفة 12 مللي ( فرز أول ) سعر المتر 260 جنيه

أرضيات باركيه أرو طبيعي شامل العلفة 12 مللي ( فرز أول ) سعر المتر 290 جنيه

أرضيات باركيه ألماني شامل العلفة 8 مللي ( فرز أول ) سعر المتر 95 جنيه

أبواب وشبابيك ألمنيوم ملون تبدأ من 350 جنيه للمتر

لغة السوق
لغة السوق فيها 3 أنواع فقط من التشطيب و هم (لوكس-سوبر لوكس - هاي سوبر لوكس ).
الاسعار طبعا بتفرق بسيط من منطقه لاخري نقدر نقول في حدود 5 % من تكلفه الشقه
1- التشطيب اللوكس : 400 جنيه / م2
- السيراميك من الانواع الرخيصه نسبيا ( في حدود 25 جنيه )
- الاطقم و خلاطات بتكون عاديه ديورافيت - كيلوبترا و خلاطات صيني او جواد مثلا
- ابوب و شبابيك :الابوب من الخشب الموسكي الجاهز- شبابيك لو الوميتال قطاع السعد 
-الكهرباء : تشمل التغذيه الاساسيه للشقه فقط
-السباكه: تشمل التغذيه الاساسيه من المياه و الصرف فقط

2- التشطيب السوبر لوكس : 550 جنيه / م2
-الكهرباء : التغذيه الاساسيه + نقاط اضافيه 
-السباكه : تغذيه اساسيه + طلبات اضافيه كفلتر , لو تحب تعمل عزل في الارضيه انسومات 4 مم
-نقاشه : بتكون من خامات اجود و صنايعي امهر 
- السيراميك : بيكون في حدود 45 جنيه او ممكن نقول بدايه بورسلين في حدود 60 جنيه 
-أبواب و شبابيك : باب في حدود 600 جنيه بدون دهان - شباك لو الوميتال قطاع افضل من سعد مثل ps 
-أطقم و خلاطات : Ideal standard جميعها لكن في حدود المعقوله
3- هاي سوبر لوكس : 1200 جنيه / م2
الكهرباء : الاساسي + اي اعمال اضافيه 
السباكه : تشمل العزل + البنود الاساسيه + اضافي 
سيراميك : ممكن سيراميك مستورد من المحجوب - او بورسلين - رخام - و الارضيات للغرف باركيه
نقاشه : جميعها jotun و عماله مهرة
أبواب و شبابيك : الباب الداخلي في حدود 1200-1500 و شبابيك قبنوري او ما يماثله
أطقم + خلاطات : Ideal standard - grohe -jacob delafon 
دة الموضوع باختصار للي عاوز يعرف الفرق و يا رب مكنش نسيت حاجه و طبعا ديه اسعار 2010 , فاضل بس اقول لكم ان الاسعار ديه لو انت هتنفذ شقتك بنفسك لكن لو هتجيب شركه او مكتب او مهندس يشطب لك ضيف علي الاسعار ديه من 10 - 20 % علي اجمالي التكلفه .

متر مكعب مونة .... 40 م2 بياض .... (300 كجم أسمنت + ام3 رمل)
متر مكعب مونة .... 200 م2 طرطشة .... (450 كجم أسمنت + ام3 رمل)
متر مكعب مونة .... 40 م2 بلاط .... (300 كجم أسمنت + ام3 رمل)
متر مكعب مونة .... 30 م2 مبانى طوب 25*12*6 سم .... (300 كجم أسمنت + ام3 رمل)
1000 طوبة 25*12*6 سم .... 13 م2 مبانى
2 ك معجون + 2 لتر أساس + 4 لتر دهان .... 16 م2 دهان
متر مكعب خرسانة عادية .... 0.8 م3 زلط + 0.4 م3 رمل + 250 كجم أسمنت
متر مكعب خرسانة مسلحة .... 0.8 م3 زلط + 0.4 م3 رمل + 350 كجم أسمنت + 100 كجم حديد

حديد التسليح
معلومات تهم المهندس المدنى
وصلة الضغط 45 مرة ضعف قطر سيخ الحديد بحد أدنى 1م
وصلة الشد 60 مرة ضعف قطر سيخ الحديد بحد أدنى 1م
يتم الوصل للاقطار الاقل من 32مم 
الاقطار اعتبارا من 32مم يتم وصلها باللحام أو الوصلات الميكانيكية
لايزيد الوصل فى المقطع الواحد عن 25% من الحديد
تكسيح الحديد فى الكمرات الطرفية عند سبع البحر النظيف أى من وش الركيزة
تكسيح الحديد فى الكمرات المستمرة عند خمس البحر النظيف أى من وش الركيزة و يمتد الى ربع البحر النظيف المجاور
وصل الاسياخ عند خمس أو ربع البحر النظيف أى من وش الركيزة
أماكن وقف الصب عند خمس أو ربع البحر النظيف أى من وش الركيزة
لاتقل المسافة بين أى سيخين عن 2.5 سم أو قطر اكبرهما أيهما أكبر منعا لتعشيش الخرسانة
طول ضلع مكعب الخرسانة 15سم
اجهاد كسر مكعب الخرسانة 250كجم / سم2 بعد 28 يوم من صب الخرسانة
يتم كسر ثلاثة مكعبات خرسانة بعد 7 أيام من صب الخرسانة و يجب الا تقل مقاومة المكعب عن 75% من مقاومته بعد 28 يوم من صب الخرسانة
يتم كسر ثلاثة مكعبات بعد مرور 28 يوم من صب الخرسانة
الغطاء الخرسانى للبلاطات و الكمرات و الاعمدة 2.5سم و الاساسات و حوائط الخزانات 5سم

م3 خرسانة عادية ( 0.8 م3 زلط + 0.4 م3 رمل + 250 كجم أسمنت )
م3 خرسانة مسلحة ( 0.8 م3 زلط + 0.4 م3 رمل + 350 كجم أسمنت + 100 كجم حديد )
م3 خرسانة عادية ( مونة و أجرة 400 جنيه مصرى )
م3 خرسانة مسلحة ( مونة و أجرة 1000 جنيه مصرى )
م3 خرسانة عادية ( مصنعية .... قواعد 100 جنيه مصرى .... لبشة 70 جنيه مصرى )
م3 خرسانة مسلحة ( مصنعية .... 200 جنيه مصرى )
طن أسمنت ( 500 – 600 جنيه مصرى )
طن حديد ( 5000 جنيه مصرى )
م3 زلط للخرسانة العادية ( 55 جنيه مصرى )
م3 زلط للخرسانة المسلحة ( 75 جنيه مصرى )
م3 رمل ( 30 جنيه مصرى )
الالف طوبة مصمت (25*12*6) .... (300 جنيه مصرى)*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*بالنسبة لي اشتريت شقة 155 متر علي الطوب الاحمر(3غرف وريسبشن 3 و2 حمام ومطبخ كبير تم ضم حمام المدخل فيه) بالدور الاول امام كارفور بجوار الجامعة الحديثة بالهضبة الوسطي منطقة جديدة هي اخرعمارة امامها فضاء ومرفق الرسم الهندسي للشقة بعد تعديلات الجدران والمباني ونظرا لعدم التفرغ والخبرة اخترت النوع الثالث من التشطيبات حسب تصنيف حضرتك وهو التنفيذ والاشراف علي التنفيذ من مهندس متخصص معرفة وهذه هي المقايسة

البند

وصف الاعمال والمواصفات الفنية والخامات 

التكلفة 

المحارة 

فرق محارة بين المحارة السوقي والمحارة تربيع الجيدة(2 طن خامات + مصنعيات 2ج للمتر ) شاملة طهارة ومصيص الأسقف .

4000

الحلوق 

فرق بين الحلوق السوقي والحلوق الفنلندي الجيدة المناسبة للأبواب الخشب والألوميتال.

1000

أعمال تعديلات مباني 

* هدم وتدخيل حمام المدخل الصغير في المطبخ وفتحه كمطبخ امريكاني وفتح باب جديد للمطبخ من جهة الغرف الداخلية 

* فتحات للشفاطات حمامين + شفاط تهوية مطبخ

* هدم 3 متر من حائط طرقة التوزيع الفاصل بين الريسبشن والغرف للتوسيع .وترحيل ابواب الغرفتين الداخليتين والحمام الرئيسي.شامله التخلص من الردم والمخلفات خارج الشقة.

1000

أعمال النجارة 

أبواب الغرف خشب سويد فنلندي 2بوصة وتجليد أرو 4 أبواب +2 باب للحمامين + (فرق) باب شقة زان كامل متميز عن الباب العادي+ شيش وشباك لغرفة النوم خشب سويد فنلندي سلسلة. شامل الاكسسوارات والمفصلات والدهانات والاستر .

12900

أعمال الالوميتال والحدايد

*قواطيع الوميتال بي أس p s دبل(مزدوج)2 تراس واجهة + 1شباك + 2 حمام + المطبخ بالسلك والزجاج والاكسسوارات+حوامل التكييفات بجميع الغرف والريسبشن +جنش النجف + منشر غسيل خلفي +حديد حماية علي شبابيك الحمامات والمطبخ .

12500

اعمال الكهرباء 

*أعمال شبكة كهرباء و إنارة كاملة للشقة ونقط محملة طبقا للمخطط وذلك بأستخدام مواسير + أسلاك كهربائيةماركة السويدي الأصلي والعلب والشاسيهات واللقم والبرايز والمفاتيح ماركة بتشينوالايطالية.

* عمل خطوط تكيف +خطوط سخانات وشفاطات ومفاتيح ولوحة توزيع 24 خط وعداد كهرباء 3 فاز+ مفاتيح التكييفات 32 أمبير خطوط واي فاي+ dsl الانتركوم + الدش+التليفون +التلفزيون الأرضي .

8000

أعمال السباكة 

* أعمال تغذية ومواسير مياه بولي بروبولين درجة اولي خطين ساخن وبارد+مصدر لحنفية فلتر مياه بالمطبخ+ مواسير صرف درجة اولي وعمل نظام صرف وعزل جيد بالضمان للحمامين والمطبخ .

*عمل صرف غسالات الملابس والاطباق ومصدر لحنفيات مياه لها بالمطبخ .

* مصنعية تركيب جميع الأجهزة الصحية شامل اطقم التواليت +الأحواض + حوض المطبخ + الخلاطات.



7500

السيراميك والأرضيات

*توريد وتركيب سيراميك للأرضيات (بورسلين) وحوائط المطبخ والحمامات ماركةكليوباترا فرز أول)يختارها المالك الطرف الاولبمتوسط سعر 65 ج للمتر شاملة سيراميك الاستيلو والتابلوهات بالاضافة الي الاستيلو (الوزرة الارضية بالشقة كلها ) شاملة المونة ونقلها وتشوينها وجميع المصنعيات والمصروفات .



25000

الدهانات

*أعمال دهانات عدد 3 سكينة معجون بلاستيك ماركة سايبس + عدد 1وجة بطانة + عدد 2 وجة فنيش وذلك باستخدام بلاستيك سايبس للاسقف وبلاستيك يوتنللحوائط + أعمال ديكورات من الدهانات (سبونش) بالالوان التي يختارها المالك الطرف الاول .



8000

الكرانيش 

*الكرانيش صب و تركيب أعمال كرانيش جبسية للشقة بالاضافة الي مصيص الاسقف وبيت الستارة والسرة بالشقة كلها .



5000

الاجمالي فقط اربعة وثمانون الف وتسعمائة جنيه مصري لاغير 

84900



بالاضافة الي 12% نسبة التنفيذ و الاشراف علي التنفيذ 

-المبالغ تسدد علي دفعات شهرية لمدة 12 شهر مع دفعة مقدمة 30%

-خارج المقايسة 2 طقم حمام وخلاطات مياه وحوض مطبخ ورخامة واوشاش الكهرباء الخارجية .(سوف اتحمل تكلفتهم علي حسابي)*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*التأسيس للدهانات




يقصد بالتأسيس لدهانات الحوائط:-




سد مسام المحاره وتسويه الحوائط وتكسيتها لصقلها ومداراه الخشانه الناتجه عن عمليه المحاره كون الاسمنت والرمل مزيج لا يعطى سطح مصقولا وإعطائها المظهر الجمالى المحبب بعد الدهان النهائى والتغلب على عيوب المحاره البسيطه ومداراتها بالمعجون...






لماذا التأسيس للدهان الأن....؟




نقوم بالتأسيس بعد تمام جفاف المحاره والكرانيش وقبل تركيب البلاط او السيراميك او الارضيات بصفه عامه...




وذلك لتفادى سواقط المعجون والمواد المستخدمه فى الدهان من السقوط والإلتصاق بالأرضيه وبذل مجهود كبير فى ازالتها او التنظيف للأرضيه.. يعنى السيراميك يركب على نظافه ويبقى يتفرش عليه مشمع تقيل عشان النقط اللى هتقع من الدهان او مطرح البستله او الجردل المستخدم فى الدهان وسواقط تنظيف الفرش والرولات....وأثار أقدام العمال اللى هتدوس فى النقط والبواقى على الأرض وتمشى فى كل حته فى الشقه تطبع فيها أثر رجليه....






خطوات التأسيس للدهانات....




تنظيف الحوائط والأرضيات من سواقط الجبس والأسمنت..يقوم العامل المختص بالدهان الملقب بالنقاش باستخدام ما يسمى بسكينه المرشمه لإزاله اى سواقط عالقه بالحائط كما يقوم بالصنفره باستخدام صنفره خشنه...ملحوظه هامه...




تتسبب سواقط الجبس لما تحويه من ماده الجير فى تفكك السيراميك عن الأرضيات على المدى الطويل لذا يجب تنظيف الأرضيه تماما من أى بواقى او سواقط جبسيه...






دهان السيلر أو البرايمر ...




المرحله التاليه لتنظيف الحوائط هى سد مسام المحاره بإستخدام ماده لسد المسام تختلف مسمياتها او نوعها ولكن فى النهايه الوظيفه واحده وهى سد مسام المحاره حتى لا تتشرب الدهان سواء بإستخدام السيلر أو البرايمر أو الغراء أو ما شابه....




ويكون الدهان بإستخدام الفرشاه أو الروله....ويراعى سرعه تحريك الروله او الفرشه لسرعه جفافه وحتى لا يحدث خط بارز فى الحائط نتيجه وجود فواصل فى الدهان....





سحب سكينه معجون أولى..




بعد تمام جفاف السطح المراد دهانه يقوم العامل بإزاله أى زوائد بواسطه صنفره متوسطه الخشونه....ومن ثم بعد تنظيف السطح من عوالق الصنفره يقوم بسحب سكينه معجون فى اتجاه طولى...أو عمودى....




وهنا يختلف المعجون تكوينا بحسب نوع الدهان المراد إستخدامه....




ففى حاله الدهان المائى ...




أى استخدام دهانات ذات قاعده مائيه يمكن التأسيس بمعجون مائى ومتوفر منه أنواع عديده معده للإستخدام مباشره بإضافه القليل من الماء....




وفى حاله الدهان الزيتى أى استخدام دهان ذو أساس زيتى يجب التأسيس بمعجون يطلق عليه معجون بلدى...ويتكون من زنك ..إسبيداج ..زيت مغلى.. غراء..........وويقوم بإعداده عامل الدهان بنفسه ...




ألا أنه يمكن إستخدام الدهان ذو القاعده المائيه على الأسطح المجهزه سواء بمعجون ذو قاعده مائيه او زيتيه...لكن لا يمكن استخدام طلاء زيتى على معجون مائى....






ويعد التأسيس الزيتى عملا مرهقا للعامل عن التأسيس المائى الا أنه يفضل استخدامه فى الأدوار الأرضيه كونه مقاوم أكثر للرطوبه عن المائيه...إلا أنه الأن يفضل معظم الناس استخدام المعجون المائى نظرا لسرعه تنفيذه وتواضع تكلفته نسبيا ...




وبعد تمام الجفاف يقوم العامل بالصنفره وصقل السطح للسحبه الأولى.....




يقوم العامل بسحب السكينه الثانيه بصوره افقيه أو عرضيه بعد إضافه بعض اللون له ليسهل تمييز الأماكن التى لم يصل لها المعجون فى السكينه الثانيه..وتكرار الخطوه السابقه للسحبه الثانيه بالصنفره وصقل السطح...




وعند تمام الجفاف يقوم العامل بسحب السكينه الثالثه وتكون بطبقه رقيقه على السطح لمداراه عيوب البروه المستخدمه فى المحاره ..ولا يمكن للعامل مهما كانت خبرته ومهما قال لك أن يقوم بإستعدال عيوب أو دورانات الحائط بإستخدام المعجون...كون المعجون يتشقق فى حال استخدام طبقه كثيفه...*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*إستكمال لمرحله تأسيس الدهانات..



عند تمام جفاف المعجون للسكينه الثالثه نقوم بصنفره الحوائط وتنظيفها من غبار الصنفره....



دهان البطانه...



المقصود بالبطانه هى طبقه الدهان الأوليه وتستخدم فى تبطين الحوائط لتمام تكسيه الحوائط فى الوجهيين التاليين...



يستخدم فى البطانه ما يسمى الدهان الإقتصادى....



بمعنى وللتوضيح فى حاله الدهان المائى القاعده أو كما يعرف بدهان البلاستيك...يكون البطانه بإستخدام البلاستيك الإقتصادى على سبيل المثال سايبس 700 او جى ال سى 30 30...من الدهانات التى تتحمل الدهان ببلاستيك عالى الجوده عالى نسبه الأكريلك فى الطبقات التاليه بدون مشاكل....



والغرض من استخدام بلاستيك اقتصادى..هو عدم جدوى استخدام بلاستيك عالى الجوده فى الطبقات الأولى عالى التكلفه مما يمثل إهدار للمال بدون داعى...كما انه يتم اعاده دهان الحائط بطبقه تاليه لتمام التكسيه....





كذلك الحال يتم تبطين الكرانيش والسقف...



وبذلك يكون تم الإنتهاء من مرحله التأسيس للدهانات....



المرحله التاليه هى تركيب الأرضيات....بلاط او سيراميك او رخام او باركيه....*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*اعتذرعن اسلوب الطرح قد يكون عاميا او متجاوزا 
بص يا معلم انا لسه بوضب في شقتى انا حالياً في مرحله الدهان
اولا انا كنت واخد الشقه محاره و حلوق نص تشطيب يعنى
بدأت و جيبت النجاره الابواب و الشبابيك علي فكره انا كل كلامى هيكون عن اماكن في القاهره
النجاره عندك مكانين متنزلش غيرهم يا اما شارع بورسعيد عند ابو الجوخ كده يا اما الزيتون تحت كوبري الحلميه
هناك في كل الاشكال و المقاسات و الحبشتكنات فاصل هناك على قد ماتقدر بيكونوا مزودين الطاق طاقين هات ابواب و شبابيك حلوق 21 بوصه موسكى و الحسن تاخد نجار ثقه معاك بس بجد يقولك الحاجه بميه قولو بعشرين هتوصل معاه والله لاربعين و ده عن تجربه و كمان هتنزل تجيب المفصلات و الحدايد بتاعه الابواب عندك الرويعي فيه كل حاجه الغالي و الرخيص هات اللي يتناسب معاك و تركيب النجاره معلروف الباب بيركب ب 50 جنيه و الشباك ب 25 و باب البلكونه بيتحسب باب و نص و طبعاً لما تيدي النجار حساب التركيب ايله بتاع 60 % من اجرته و بقيله فلوس علشان لما يجي يريحلك الابواب و يركبلك الكوالين و المقابض الفينش يعني و نصيحه لو هتعمل الابواب كلها دهان استر متديش الباب سلقون بيبوظ شكله مع الاستر لكن لو هتدهن الابواب و الشبابيك الداخليه لاكيه عادي فل اديهم فرشه سلقون عشان تحافظ عليهم اهم حاجه لما يركبلك البيبان متخلهوش يركبلك الكوالين دلوقتي استني بعد السيراميك بس بعد ما يركبهم حاول تقفلهم عشان البيبان ماتفتلش

بعد كده يا سيدي دخلت على الكهرباء ( اساسيات الكهرباء) و دي برضه بحرها واسع حاول قبل ما تتفق مع الكهربائي تقف في شقتك كده شويه و ترسي و تحدد انت هتحطط عفشك و حاجتك في الشه ازاي علشان ميجيش مكان التلاجه مثلا بعد كده مجمبيهوش فيشه كهراب و لا تلاقي مفتاح نور الاوضه ورا فتحه الباب و كمان الفيش الكتير في الشقه مش ميزه زي ما الناس بتقول كل ما كترت الوصلات في الاسلاك كل مازاد الحمل علي مفتاح قطع التيار في اللوحه ( معلومه صحيحه جدا من مهندس كهرباء) المهم حدد بالظبط انت محتاج ايه و مفيش مانع طبعا تاخد راي خطيبتك و والدك و الناس اللي ممكن يكون ليهم رؤيه بعد كده هات الكهربائي و حددله بنفسك انت عاوز الفيش و المفاتيح فين بالظبط و فيش التليفون و سيبك من فيش الدش مش هاتستخدمها اساسا لانها بتضعف الاشاره و هتكلفك سلك و مواسير و شاسيهات و مفاتيح و وشوش على الفاضي و ترسمله اماكنهم علي الحيطه بايدك عشان بيستهبلوا و كمان متنساش اماكن زي مرايه الحمام يلزمها فيشه ظريفه جنبها و كمان مفتاح البتشينو جنب مكان السخان و الحجات دي حاول متنساش حاجه
نيجي بعد كده لاماكن شراء لوازم الكهرباء خلي الكهربائي يكتبلك الحجات اللي هو عاوزها و انزل اشتريها انت عندك شارع عبد العزيز وراء مطافى العتبه محلات الدنيا كلها بس نصيحه ابعد عن سلك السويدي بتاعهم مضروب و زباله اشتري من هناك يا اما الكابلات يا اما سلك اسمه الاستاذ لكن السويدي بتاعهم مضروب هتلاقيه ملفوف علي بكر السويدي و عليه الختم و كل حاجه و برضه مضروب لان هتلاقي هناك مثلا بكره السلك ال1 ممللي ب 45 جنيه و هي في توكيل السويدي ب 85 مفيش مقارنه يعني خليك في المضمون و هتجيب الخراطيم الفريسكبل بتاعة الحوائط و خراطيم علاء الدين اللي بتبقى في الارضيه عشان التليفون و شوية العلب البلستيك و البواطات اللي بتبقي في الحيطه و متنساش كام شريط لحام و شويه لمبات مسمار و الدوايات بتاعتهم عشان تتاكد ان الشقه كلها منوره و مفيش توصيله غلط
نيجي بقي للتاعمبل مع الكهربائي نفسه مصنعيه الكهرباء باى حال من الاحوال مش هتزيد عن الف جنيه لو انت عامل ام الحنه في الشقه و برضه فاصل علي قد ماتقدر كل جنيه انت اولى بيه تجيب للكهربائي شكاره اسمنت اسود علشان يثبت المواسير في الحيطه و تخليه يغطيلك المواسير اللي هتبقي في ارضيه الشقه كمان يغطيها تماما علشان الصنايعيه اللي هيجوا بعد كده مايبهدلوهاش و طبعا مش هوصيك انك برضه متديلوش اكتر من 60 % من المبلغ المتفق عليه لحين الانتهاء من تركيب المفاتيح و الوشوش و النجف و خلافه اقرص علي الصنايعيه علي قد ما تقدر طالما اشتغل عندك اعرف انه كسبان من وراك متصدقش واحد يقولك دي مخسره معايا و انا عامها مجامله كلهم بيقولو كده و كمان فاصل معاهم عشان كده كده في الاخر هيقولك عاوزين الشاي بتاعنا حتي لو في رمضان
بعد ما تخلص الكهرباء هتخش يا معلم علي السباكه (اساسيات السباكه) هتجيب الاسطى السباك و تحدد له انت عاوز ايه بالظبط امكن الاحواض البانيو الغساله و خلافه و برضه هيكتبلك الطلبات اللي هو عاوزها ( تقولش طلبات الاسياد) هيقولك هات الحاجه BR مخبيش عليك هي فعلا انضف حاجه موجوده في السوق بس غاليه جدا في ماركه الشريف موجوده و جودتها مقاربه لجودة ال BR و سعرها ارخص كتير في محلات في شارع السبتيه اسمها محلات مهني الاسيوطي مش بيشتغلوا غير في الشريف و انت هناك بنفسك هتشوف اد ايه المحلات دي كبيره و مش ممكن تشتغل في حاجه بالكميات دي و تكون جودتها قليله و نصيحه لو هتجيب صرف بانيو اوتوماتيك هاتو ايطلي اصل من ابو 250 جنيه متجيبش صيني لو الاوتوماتيك غالي عليك في صرف بانيو عادي اسمه عبده حنفيه بجد مش هزار هو حلو السداده بتاعته سوسته تاتش شكله شيك و متين و برضه لما تحاسب السباك بقيله فلوس لانه لسه هيجي يركب البانيو قبل السيراميك و هايخد فلوسش و كمان هيجي يركب الادوات الصحيه في التشطيب و ياخد بقية فلوسه
بعد كده يا معلم اشتغلت في الكرانيش و الحجات بتاعة السقف انا بصراحه عملت كورنيشه رقيقه خالص في الشقه كلها معملتش بيت نور ولا حاجه لانه مكلف ثانيا بيوطي السقف شويه ما علينا اهم حاجه سيبك من الكرانيش الجاهزه اللي بتتركب اجدع صنايعي فيها بيطلعها زباله و عمر ما لحاماتها بتتزبط مع بعض انا و الله لفيت و شوفت شقق كتير هات صنايعي من اللي بيعملها علي الحيطه بايديه بيسموها تمشيات بتطلع مزبوطه و طبعا الافضل انك تتعامل مع صنايعيه انت شوفت شغلهم بعنيك لان مش شرط اللي يعجبني يعجبك مساله اذواق و عملت بانو كبير في الريسبشن و شويه صرر في الريسبشن و الليفينج عموما طبعا دي ازواق المهم الحساب الصنايعي باي حال من الاحوال ماتدفعلوش اكتر من 4 جنيه في متر ضهارة الاسقف اللي هو الجبس اللي بيبقي مغطي الاسقف و 10 جنيه في متر الكورنيشه الحساب كده fair جداانا حاسبت كده لو تعرف طبعا تعمل باقل من كده يبقي 10/10 
بعد الكرانيش هتدخل علي العلقه الكبيره ( السيراميك) انا هاقولك انا عملت ايه و وفرت قد ايه و انت ليك الراي النهائي انا اخدت خطيبتي و نزلنا روحنا السلاب و المولات بتاعة كليوبترا و نقينا الموديلات اللي عجبتنا و اخدنا طرازتها معانا في و رقه بعد كده انا روحت مصنع كليوبترا نفسه اللي في العاشر من رمضان المصنع تقريبا علي 150.000 فدان بلد تانيه يابا في من كل الاشكال و الانواع و المقاسات و بصراحه المهندسين هناك عيال فراوه يحسبولك شقتك تاخد كام كرتونه بالظبط و انت ماشي كمان هيقولك هيتبقي معاك كام بلاطه بعد مايخلص الشغل انا ياسيدي سيراميك الارضيات اللي جيبته للغرف الفرز الاول بتاعه المتر ب 65 جنيه جبت من المصنع الفرز التالت بتاعه ب 20 جنيه شفت الفرق قد ايه و طبعا بعد ما بيركب ويتسقي اسمنت ابيض و الاوضه بتتفرش مش بيابن ده فرز اول ولا تاني و لا عاشر و جيبت من هناك بورسلين للريسبشن و الطرق كان المتر بتاعه في السلاب والله العظيم ب 150 جنيه فرز اول جبته من المصنع هو هو فرز تالت و الله ب 32.5 وزي الفل و لو عاوز اصورهولك اصورهولك هناك الحجات تحفه ادخل علي المهندس في قاعه البيع و اضرب معاه صحوبيه هيطلعلك حجات و لا في الخيال وجيبت من هناك الفرز الاول فقط لسيراميك الحمام ارضيات و حوائط وا رضيات المطبخ طبعا الحمام الحاجه الوحيده اللي بيبيقي سيراميكها باين عشان كده جيبتها اول الليله كلها جيبت حوالي 230 متر سيراميك و بورسيلين دفعت فيهم حوالي 5500 جنيه يعني متوسط المتر ميكملش 25 جنيه سعر مش هتلاقيه و لا في الاحلام و كمان كليوبترا مش فراعنه و فينيسيا و الحجات السكه
صنايعي السيراميك اخد مني 10 في متر السيراميك ارضيات و حوائط زي بعض و اخد 12 جنيه في تركيب متر البورسلين و 2.5 جنيه في تركيب متر الوزره و شكرا و ده طبعا اخد كل فلوسه ملهوش تشطيب في الشقه بعد كده
و حاليا اان في مرحله الدهان و ساوافيكم بتقرير شامل عن ما قمت به

اخي العزيز كلنا بندور على حاجات شبه بعضها انا حاليا بدور على اسعار الانتريهات المودرن رغم اني عارف بعضها بس مفيش مانع
اني اعرف اكتر وربنا اكيد هيساعدني في اني احصل على الذوق المناسب بالسعر المناسب
نيجي لموضوعنا الاساسي وهو تكلفة الشقه من الالف للياء انا هنتهي من المباني والمسلح وهدخل على طول في النجاره
الباب الايطالي 100*220ارتفاع=320جنيه تقريبا
وده الباب اللي تطمن وانت عامله باب للحجره العاديه فهو متين جدا
موصفاته النجاريه عاليه وخشبه انسى وشياكه لا يعلى عليها فيكفي انه اشهر باب باب ايطالي
هتلاقي ارخص من كده وهي ابواب اقل في الاطوال والعرض وفاضيه من النص يعني ابلكاش
وباب الشقه هيكون من 400 الى 500جنيه وده باب تحفه
ما تنساش الخشب كله موسكي
البالكون 1*220=350جنيه
120*220=400تقريبا
الشباك
نصيحه من اخ ركب حلق زفر هيكلفك 70جنيه كبيره
وهات شباك المونتان المتر مربع ساده هيكلفك 250ج والملون 270ج
بس شيك جدا
جوه وبره الشقه
مش هتحتاج ستاير ولا سلك لانه بسلكه وياريت تطلب زجاج عاكس
2- من ناحيه التركيب الباب 50ج والشباك الخشب 30ج والمنور 20-25ج والبالكون 50-60ج هتدفع جزء كبير والباقي عند التريح


الكهرباء
هتجيب كهربائي محترم تتفق معاه على سعر اللمبه اللي هتكون ان شاء الله 10ج شغل هندسي هيكتبلك الطلبات وخد نصيحته دايما لان شغل اتلكهرباء حساس وهو اللي بيميز شقتك عن غيرها هو مش باين اه بس مريح لما يكون شغل عالي
هيقولك هاتلي الخراطيم رخيصه اللي لفتها ناقصه والبواط وعلبه البريزه كلها حاجات تافهه واطلب منه الشغل كله لمبات موفره وكتر منها
ما تنساش البريزه بسعر المفتاح10ج
خلي علو البريزه 75سم عشان الاطفال
والمفتاح 1.5م مناسب 
نوع المفتاح والبريزه يكون البا تشينو=5 ج
من ناحيه السلك هتلاقي الاوربي هو الشائع لانه خامه جيده
وارخص من السويدي
اللمبه الموفره من 8-12 ج وهتلها دوايه ثابته في السقف في منها الوان كتير
استنا كل ما الكهربائي يجي يركبلك حاجه اديله فلوس بس بترتيب واكتبها بتواريخ ومع التشطيب يكون وصلته كل فلوسه
السباكه

الشغل اللي هتعاني منه طول حياتك حتى لو كان لوكس
ومسيرك تقول هاني قالها
المهم السباكه المبدئيه للحمام الواحد 900جنيه
ونصيحه هات حوض تشطيف قدم ويكون ديروفيت احسن من 100 بانيو وسعره 155 جنيه اقصى سعر
سعر البانيو الركنه 350 تقليد وده العادي لانه ما بيكونش عليه حمل زي ما انت فاكر
ولو اصلي عامل 900 جنيه
مصنعيه الحمام وحوض المطبخ بتبدا من 350 جنيه وانت وشطارتك
السباك بيحب يالف كتير خلي بالك منه ليعك ويا ريت يكون واحد صاحبك
حوض المطبخ 220ج تقريبا بس كويس
طقم الحمام بيبدا من 350 ج وكيلو باترا 750 ج وفيه 900 بس شكله شياكه 
طقم الفواطه 120جنيه بس حكايه ويخلي الحمام ينطق
المحاره
طن الاسمنت=500ج هاته قوميه بيشد بسرعه وهيريح الممحر
نقلة الرمل=140ج
الجبس وحياة ابوك هاته انضف حاجه دا فرقها بسيط
متر المحاره =بيبدأ من 4 ج ولحد 6ج مش اكتر من كده حسب الشغل والمساطر يعني الهندسي المصيص 4ج وقوله عايزه على لمبه ميبقاش مموج 
الفرمه =10ج وكل فرمه لها سعرها ونقي الفرمه شغلها كتير مش بسيط
ومش هتزيد عن 14 ج ان شاء الله
قدر الممحر وهو هيزبطلك شغل النجاره والكهرباء ويخلي النقاش ميدعيش عليك وعليه ويضرب في العالي
يعني اسمعه كلامه 
في طلباطه البسيطه مش الجامده
قيس الشقه وانت هتقدر المصنعيه
السيراميك
سيبك من 6 اكتوبر والعاشر دي فرقها 1ج في 85 متر =85 ج
انت عبيط دا انت هتدفهم للعربيه
انت تروح معارض كيلو باترا تتفرج على اللي يعجبك للصاله
والحمامات
وتروح ش ترسه
او سوق الجمعه
هتشتري الشقه سيراميك مناسب ما يزيدش على 21-22 جنيه
تعرف ليه عشان كله هيطغطى وطبعا مش هيكون كيلو باترا
الصاله سعر المتر 32 وده سيراميك زوقه مودرن عالي
الحمامات هتها كيلو بترا وهتبدا من 26ج 
تعرف ليه لا نسبه تسريب المياه 0.01% انسى مع العازل اللي هتغلي السباك يدهنه انت في الامان وتحت السخان 
سعر جالون العازل 85جنيه اجري اشتريه
ارضيه الحمام 26ج
المطبخ اشهر طقم 31ج للارضيه اسمه فلاريا وكمان للحوائط
سعر مصنعيه المتر بيبدا من 6 جنيه وانت وشطارتك
الوزره اديه 1 جنيه في المتر هو هيفتي وزره الشقه كلها بتاخد ساعه

الدهانات
ده الشغل النهائي يعني ما تستخصرش حاجه في نفسك قول للنقاش انا مسلمك شغل محاره تمام استلم منك شغل تمام
انا عايز وشيين معجون وش بلاستك عادي وش كمبيوتر في الاخر
الباب الداخلي لاكيه ابيض او اسطر اسود
وباب الشقه اسطر بني
الشباك زي لون الباب من جوه
شوف بقى الاسعار الحوائط=يبدا من 4 جنيه وميزدش عن 6ج
الباب =70-100ج
الشباك=50ج
المنور=20-30ج
السقف=1-2ج اوعى تسيب السقف كده ادهنه وش بلاستك ابيض واحد بس
ما تتسرعش في اختيار الالوان الغرف فواتح والصاله غامقه وجنب واحد فاتح 
اوعى تنسى الزوايا والبراوير هتكلفك 500ج بتاع الخشب
الكالون هات الاهرام مش هتشتري كل يوم
الكهرباء الشغل النهائي حسب مش هيزيد 1000ج

نصائح
1- نقي خشب كويس
2- استلم من النجار
3- اللي مقلق منه قوله عليه مش عايزيين حجج
4-خراطيم الكهرباء رخيصه اوك
5-كتر من الاضائه والبرايز خصوصا الصاله
6- خفك من الاباليك
7-البرويز احلى بكتيييييييير
8-الممحر ممكن يخمك ويحط جبس في المونه هتله سكاره جبس واحده بس
9-السباك هاته محل ثقه وخليها على الله
10- اطلب منه يطلب اي حاجه محتاجها وجبها مره وحده
11- قوله اي عيب هبعت اجيبك 
12-اوعى تدهن معجون قبل شهريه من المحاره وشهر من السيراميك
13- اتاكد من الحوائط نشفت قبل المعجون
14-السيراميك دوس على سيراميكه سيراميكه لتكون مطبله ولا مشروخه
15- متخليش اي صنايعي يخلي الصبي بتاعه يدرب عندك
16- لو عملت كده محتاج نقله سيراميك كمان والمحاره هتكون زباله
والنقاشه نقش فراخ 
17-كتر من الزجاج في الشقه الارفف يعني وخليك مودرن انت شاب
18-الله يكون في عونك
19- انا تحت امرك في اي استفسار
20- نقي واحده تستاهل الشقه ما تستعجلش ودور يمكن تلاقي.

لغة السوق فيها 3 أنواع فقط من التشطيب و هم (لوكس-سوبر لوكس - هاي سوبر لوكس ).
الاسعار طبعا بتفرق بسيط من منطقه لاخري نقدر نقول في حدود 5 % من تكلفه الشقه
1- التشطيب اللوكس : 300 جنيه / م2
- السيراميك من الانواع الرخيصه نسبيا ( في حدود 25 جنيه )
- الاطقم و خلاطات بتكون عاديه ديورافيت - كيلوبترا و خلاطات صيني او جواد مثلا
- ابوب و شبابيك :الابوب من الخشب الموسكي الجاهز- شبابيك لو الوميتال قطاع السعد 
-الكهرباء : تشمل التغذيه الاساسيه للشقه فقط
-السباكه: تشمل التغذيه الاساسيه من المياه و الصرف فقط

2- التشطيب السوبر لوكس : 550 جنيه / م2
-الكهرباء : التغذيه الاساسيه + نقاط اضافيه 
-السباكه : تغذيه اساسيه + طلبات اضافيه كفلتر , لو تحب تعمل عزل في الارضيه انسومات 4 مم
-نقاشه : بتكون من خامات اجود و صنايعي امهر 
- السيراميك : بيكون في حدود 45 جنيه او ممكن نقول بدايه بورسلين في حدود 60 جنيه 
-أبواب و شبابيك : باب في حدود 600 جنيه بدون دهان - شباك لو الوميتال قطاع افضل من سعد مثل PS 
-أطقم و خلاطات : IDEAL STANDARD جميعها لكن في حدود المعقوله
3- هاي سوبر لوكس : 1200 جنيه / م2
الكهرباء : الاساسي + اي اعمال اضافيه 
السباكه : تشمل العزل + البنود الاساسيه + اضافي 
سيراميك : ممكن سيراميك مستورد من المحجوب - او بورسلين - رخام - و الارضيات للغرف باركيه
نقاشه : جميعها JOTUN و عماله مهرة
أبواب و شبابيك : الباب الداخلي في حدود 1200-1500 و شبابيك قبنوري او ما يماثله
أطقم + خلاطات : IDEAL STANDARD - GROHE -JACOB DELAFON 
دة الموضوع باختصار للي عاوز يعرف الفرق و يا رب مكنش نسيت حاجه و طبعا ديه اسعار 2010 , فاضل بس اقول لكم ان الاسعار ديه لو انت هتنفذ شقتك بنفسك لكن لو هتجيب شركه او مكتب او مهندس يشطب لك ضيف علي الاسعار ديه من 10 - 20 % علي اجمالي التكلفه .*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*مواصفات البناء:

• يبدأ الاهتمام بأي مبنى بتنفيذ نظام فعال لمنع رشح المياه والرطوبة ولكن بالرغم من صغر تكاليف نظام عزل المياه مقارنة بإجمالي تكلفة المبنى فان عدد كبير من العمارات يتم تنفيذها بدون نظام عزل الرطوبة. حتى في حالة عدم ظهور المياه الجوفية أثناء الحفر ينصح بتنفيذ نظام لعزل الرطوبة لاحتمال تغيير منسوب المياه وزيادة الرطوبة مستقبلا. تقوم الشركة بالاستعانة بالاستشاريين المتخصصين لتصميم نظام عزل تسرب المياه والرطوبة لكل مشروع بناء على ظروف المشروع ومناسيب المياه الجوفية في موقع المشروع لتوفير حماية فعالة لمنع تسرب المياه والرطوبة الى بدروم العمارة واساساتها.



• تركيب عازل لمنع رشح المياه والرطوبة تحت بلاط سطح العمارة للحماية من الأمطار المحتملة.

• جميع الخلطات الخرسانية تورد من شركة سيمكس والتي تعد من أفضل شركات الخرسانة جاهزة الخلط حيث لديها أحدث المصانع والمعدات. يتم اخذ عدة عينات عشوائية من الخرسانة التي يتم توريدها لعمل مكعبات للخرسانة يجرى فحصها من جهة رسمية محايدة (مركز بحوث البناء) وذلك لجميع مراحل البناء من أول صبة عادية إلى آخر صبة مسلحة. لزيادة الحرص على أعمدة عمارات الشركة فقد تقرر زيادة كمية الاسمنت في الأعمدة لزيادة قوة تحمل الأعمدة الى300 كيلو/سم2 بدلا من المواصفات المعتادة التي تنص على 250 كيلو/سم2.

• تم تصميم سقف جميع الأدوار بدون كمرات (Flat Slab) للسماح بالتعديلات علي تقسيم الشقة وأعطاء منظر جمالي للمساحات التجارية.



• يتم تصميم رخام ارض وحوائط مدخل العمارة مع إضاءة المدخل على أيدي مصممين من أوروبا الغربية لمزج البساطة والأناقة الأوربية وذلك لخلق انطباع مريح لدى السكان وإثارة إعجاب الزوار. مدخل العمارة على ارتفاع يزيد عن 6 أمتار.

• تكسى جميع أرضيات وحوائط الدرج والصدفات بأنواع منتخبة من الرخام حسب التصميم الداخلي للمبنى للمحافظة على رونق ونظافة العمارة.

• تم اختيار مصاعد ماركة شندلر للعمارة لتركيب مصعدين سعة6 أشخاص لكل مصعد مع كابينة حديثة من ستانلس ستيل (Stainless Steel) منقوش. والكابينة مزودة بتليفون داخلي لمزيد من الأمان متصل بالأمن بمدخل العمارة للمساعدة في الطواريء يتم إدارة مصعدي العمارة بواسطة جهاز تحكم يحتوي في قلبه على كمبيوتر (Microprocessor) يتم برمجته لإدارة المصعدين والتنسيق بينهما لتقديم أسرع خدمة لسكان العمارة. يمكن لنظام التحكم الذكي للمصاعد من زيادة كفاءتها عدة أضعاف المصاعد التي تعمل بدون نظام تحكم مركزي والتي عادة ما يتم طلب كلا المصعدين لنفس الطابق أو التي تقسم إلي أدوار زوجية وفردية.



• تركيب تمديدات وتوصيلات أجهزة التكييف وتوفير أنابيب صرف مياه التكييف مع تركيب الشاسيهات الحديدية للمكيفات بحيث تكون جاهزة لتركيب أجهزة التكييف من قبل مالك الشقة. إنشاء هذه التجهيزات أثناء مراحل البناء يحافظ على منظر العمارة بتنسيق أماكن تركيب أجهزة التكييف.

• تركيب شبابيك الواجهة من ألمنيوم ذات قطاعات دائرية مميزه بشكلها الانسيابي وعالية الجودة وتمتاز بإحكام تام ضد الأتربة والمياه.

• تركيب فورفورجيه حسب تصميم أوربي كلاسيك مصنع على أيدي فنية مهره على فتحات شبابيك وبلكونات الواجهة الأمامية والخلفية حسب متطلبات تصميم كل عمارة.



• تنفيذ جميع أعمال الكهرباء حسب أعلى المواصفات شاملا صواعد نحاس بدلا من الألمنيوم مع عمل صاعد خاص للقطب الأرضي(Earth) لمزيد من الأمان على أيدي متخصصة وتشمل هذه الأعمال التوصيلات الخاصة بالأجهزة التالية:
• جميع نقاط الكهرباء اللازمة.
• أجهزة التليفون.
• انتركم يمكن التحكم بواسطته لفتح باب المدخل الرئيسي للعمارة من داخل الشقة.
• تليفزيون / وصلات الستالايت.
• قطب ارضي للعمارة لتوفير مزيد من الأمان لاجهزة الكمبيوتر وسخانات المياه والاجهزة المشابهة.

• تنفيذ جميع أعمال التمديدات الصحية حسب أعلى المواصفات بواسطة متخصصين مع استعمال أنابيب تغذية المياه من البولي بروبلين قوية التحمل والتي لا تصدأ ولا تتآكل وآمنة من الناحية الصحية ولا يمكن أن تتكون طبقات داخل جدرانها بسبب السطح الداخلي الناعم. تنفذ أنابيب الصرف الصحي من مادة أل( pvc) المقاومة للكيماويات والتي لاتتاثر بالعوامل الجوية ولا ينمو بها بكتيريا أو فطريات والأطول عمرا. كما يتم تركيب أنابيب تهوية مرفقة لأنابيب الصرف الصحي لمنع خلخلة وشفط المياه داخل المراحيض ولعدم انبعاث روائح المجاري بالشقق.

• خزانات مياه من مادة البولي اثلين مكونة من 3طبقات من اللون الابيض والمخصص لخزان شرب المياه ذات سطح أملس من أجود الأنواع لمنع نمو البكتريا بالداخل وبها توصيلات للغسيل. تشمل طبقات الخزان الثلاثة طبقة سوداء معتمة تمنع وصول الضوء الى داخل الخزان لمنع نمو الطحالب.

• صممت مصاعد العمارة لتصل إلى مواقف السيارات في البدروم والذي يتم تشطيبه على مستوى راقي شاملا أرضيات خرسانة ناعمة يتم تسويتها باستعمال جهاز الهليكوبتر ومعالجة بمادة هارد فلور (Hard Floor) الخاصة بمواقف السيارات والتي تحتوي على برادة الحديد المقاوم للبري والاحتكاك وتحافظ على نعومة الأرضية وتقي إطارات السيارات من التآكل مع إعطاء سطح لامع جذاب. كما تنفذ أرضيات البدروم مع ميول وبلاعات مياه أرضيه لسهولة غسيل ونظافة الأرضيات. تدهن أسقف البدروم باللون الأبيض والحوائط بألوان فاتحه ويتم تركيب أضاءه مناسبة وتشطيب البدروم بمستوى عالي يليق بسكان العمارة.



• تركيب كاميرات مراقبة لبدروم العمارة للتمكن من مراقبة مداخل البدروم واي حركة في موقف السيارات من مكتب الامن في مدخل العمارة

• يستعمل في جميع حوائط العمارة الطوب الأحمر المخرم العالي الجودة والمحروق جيدا والذي يوفر عزل جيد للحرارة بسبب فراغ الهواء بالطوب. كما يتم تنفيذ محارة الحوائط حسب أصول الصناعة لضمان مستوى الجودة.

• تنفيذ واجهات المبنى بعناية فائقة لإظهار التفاصيل الجمالية لبلكونات واعمدة واجهة العمارة كما يتم تشطيب واجهة العمارة بنظام طلاء بلاستك مع معجون او باستعمال الحجر الصناعي حسب اختيار مصممي كل عمارة.



• تنفذ أعمال الإطفاء ومكافحة الحريق حسب المواصفات المعتمدة من الجهات المختصة شاملا صندوق حريق بكل دور يحتوي على خرطوم مع حنفية حريق.

• يتم عمل رصيف الشارع أمام العمارة بحيث يتم إخفاء أي أغطية لغرف الخدمات تحت الأرض (البالوعات) وتبليط الرصيف أمام العمارة بأرضية يتم اختيارها بعناية من قبل المصممين المختصين.

• يتم دهان منور العمارة من الداخل بطلاء بلاستيك باللون الأبيض للمحافظة على شكل جميل ويحسن انعكاس الضوء الطبيعي.



• يتم تهوية غرفة وحمام الغفير بشفاط من نوع خاص بالبدروم لشفط الهواء خارج البدروم.

• مجرى في جميع الأدوار لتجميع القمامة في أسفل العمارة.

• صندوق بريد لكل شقة على حده في مدخل العمارة.


كما يتم إدارة العقار بطريقة حديثة وحسب معايير دقيقة لضمان نظافة العقار وحسن مظهره وعمل جميع أنظمة المبنى بكفاءة تامة. مع توافر الأمن والحراسة على مدار 24 ساعة يوميا بالتعاقد مع كبرى شركات النظافة والأمن.*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*حساب كميات ومقايسات أعمال البياض
أولاً: البياض الداخلي:
تقاس جميع أعمال البياض الداخلي هندسياً بالمتر المسطح للأسقف والحوائط والكمرات وتخصم منه الفتحات والأجزاء الغير مبيضة كل حسب نوعه.
تقاس جميع أعمال الوزرات إذا ما قلت عن 20سم ارتفاعاً بالمتر الطولي وإذا ما زادت عن 20سم فتقاس بالمتر المسطح.
الكرانيش والحليات والخيرازانات والزخارف الجبسية والفرم فتقاس جميعها بالمتر الطولي.
ثانياً: البياض الخارجي:
تقاس جميع أعمال البياض الخارجي للواجهات كل حسب نوعه مع ملاحظة الآتي:
عدم خصم الفتحات التي يبلغ مسطحها أقل من 4م2.
خصم نصف مسطح الفتحات التي تبلغ مساحتها 4م2 فأكثر.
عدم إضافة إنفراد الكرانيش والجلسات وجوانب أعتاب الفتحات.
عدم إضافة جوانب وبروزات وبطنيات وأسطح البروزات التي يقل بروزها عن 1متر.
إضافة نصف مسطح الجوانب والبطنيات والسطح العلوية للبروزات التي يزيد عرضها عن 1متر وتشمل الأحزمة والكرانيش والشرفات الخارجية.

استلام أعمال البياض
غسيل المباني بالماء.
عمل البؤج والأوتار.
عمل طرطشة عمومية غزيرة.
عمل البطانة حسب المواصفات.
عمل الضهارة حسب المواصفات.
استقامة ورأسية الزوايا والأركان للحوائط.
أفقية واستقامة زوايا وأركان السقف.
سمك البياض:
من 2:1.5سم للبياض الداخلي.
من 4:2سم للبياض الخارجي للواجهات.
5سم للبياض الممتاز " موزايكو تراتزو – حجر صناعي ".
استواء جميع أسطح البياض.*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*تـكـلفـة بـنـاء بـيـت دور واحد أرضي بالتشـطيب في مصر المساحة 100 م2*

*التكلفة بالضبط بين 90,000 ج و 95,000 ج وده بدون سعر الارض نفسها (مباني فقط بدون التشطيب ) ومع العلم القواعد تتحمل 4 ادوار 

تكلفة طن الحديد 4560 جنية مصري
تكلفة متر مكعب رمل 40 جنية مصري
تكلفة متر مكعب زلط 120 جنية مصري
تكلفة طن الاسمنت 550 جنية مصري
سعر الالف طوبة 600 جنية مصري(طوب احمر مفرغ)
سعر المصنعيات لكل دور 4000 جنية مصري (تقريبا !!)


( التشطيبـــــــــــــات )
ملاحظة : المساحة التي يحاسب عليها للتشطيبات هي المساحة الكلية بعد خصم مساحات المناور والمداخل والسلالم !
:: تشطيب لوكــس :: سعر المتر المربع ( 400 ج)

- كهرباء تأسيس كامل بالتشطيب
- سباكه تأسيس كامل بالتشطيب
- كرانيش بالرسيبشن (فــــــــورم)
- نجاره أبواب الشقة و الغــــــــرف 
خشب موسكي - قشـــــــره +
اكسيسوارات
-دهانات سايبس ، سكيب ، باكين
- الوميتال/ قطاع السعــد (اي لون)
- أطقم حمامات – ايديال استنـدر- 
ديوريفت
- حوض( كاستيلا 2 عين بالرخامـة 
خاص بالمطبخ )
- وزرة الشقة بالكامل سيراميـــــك
- أرضيات الرسيبشن و غرف النوم 
بالكامل سيراميك كيلوباتـــــــــرا

------------------------------------------------------------------
:: سوبر لوكــس :: سعر المتر المربع ( 600 ج)

- كهرباء تأسيس كامل بالتشطيب
- سباكه تأسيس كامل بالتشطيب
- كرانيش و قواطع جبس وبيـــــوت 
أناره و فورم
- نجاره أبواب الشقة و الغــــــــــرف 
خشــــــب زان / أرو
+ اكسسوارات فاخرة
-دهانــــات يوتــن ، باكيــــــــــــــــن
- الوميتال / قطاع p.s / المينــى
دبل زجاج مانع للصوت
- أطقم حمامات – ايديال استنـدر- 
ديوريفت
- حوض( كاستيلا 2 عين بالرخامـة 
خاص بالمطبخ )
- وزرة الشقة بالكامــل خشب 15 
سم اوستر
- أرضيات الرسيبشن بروسليـــــن
و غرف النوم HDF او سيراميـــك
الجوهره

-------------------------------------------------------------
:: هاى دى لوكــس :: سعر المتر المربع ( 1200ج)

- كهرباء تأسيس كامل بالتشطيب
الفاخر
- سباكه تأسيس كامل بالتشطيب
الفاخر
- كرانيش و قواطع جبس وبيـــــوت 
أناره و فورم
- نجاره أبواب الشقة و الغــــــــــرف 
خشــــــب زان / أرو
+ اكسسوارات فاخرة ( البــــــاب
الرئيسى جاهز مصفح )
-دهانــــات يوتــن ، باكيــــــــــــــــن
- الوميتال / قطاع p.s / الجامبــو
دبل زجاج مانع للصوت
- أطقم حمامات – ايديال استنـدر- 
ديوريفت + كابينة شاور بالحمام 
الرئيسى
- حوض( كاستيلا 2 عين بالرخامـة 
خاص بالمطبخ ) مع تقفيــــــل 
الخشب
- وزرة الشقة بالكامــل خشب 15 
سم اوستر
- أرضيات الرسيبشن رخـــــــــــــام
و غرف النوم HDF او سيراميـــــك
الجوهره أو باركيه خشب زان/ أرو*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*كيف تبنى فيلا دورين على مساحة 200 م2؟ هذه الاسعار لعام 2010*

*تجهيزات التربة:
نبدأ بعمل «جسة» للتربة لاختبار مدى تحملها للأساسات والخرسانة فإذا ظهر بها عيب، كأن تكون تربة طفلية مثلا يتم معالجتها عن طريق عملية إحلال لجعلها صالحة للبناء، وتتعدد أنواع الترب بين رملية وطينية وصخرية وأفضلها هى التربة الرملية وأصعبها هى التربة الصخرية، كما تتم عمليات اختبار التربة على كل متر منها عن طريق أخذ عينة من كل متر واختبارها فى معامل متخصصة وبعد ذلك تبدأ عمليات الحفر بأعماق مختلفة حسب رغبة المالك، فى وجود بدروم من عدمه، ثم يقوم المهندس المعمارى بتصميم التفاصيل الكاملة للعقار وغيره من الرسوم الإنشائية والتى تشمل القواعد المسلحة والسملات والعمدان والأسقف ثم تبدأ مرحلة أخرى.

مرحلة أعمال الحفر:
تبدأ بإخطار جهاز المدينة أو الحى بجواب مسجل بالبدء فى أعمال الحفر ويتم فيها الاتفاق مع مقاول الحفر على سعر الحفر بالمتر وهذا يختلف باختلاف نوع التربة فالتربة الطينية والرملية أقل سعراً من التربة الصخرية نظراً لأنها تحتاج إلى مجهود أكبر فى أعمال الحفر.
وبعد الانتهاء من الحفر تنظف الأرض ويتم تسوية الأرض وغمرها بالماء ودكها بالهراس لجعل الأرض منبسطة وإكسابها قوة وصلابة.

مرحلة الخرسانة:
يتكون متر الخرسانة من (0.8 متر مكعب زلط - 0.4 متر مكعب رمل- 7 شكائر أسمنت) وتحتاج فيلا بتلك المساحة إلى 50 متر خرسانة تقريباً.
ويتم محاسبة المقاول فى هذه المرحلة بالمتر المكعب وثمنه 160 جنيهاً تقريباً، ويتم الاتفاق معه بطريقتين: إما أن يتم شراء كافة مواد الخرسانة من زلط ورمل وحديد وأسمنت للمقاول ويتم الاتفاق معه على أجره على عمله فقط، أو يوكل إليه شراء كافة اللوازم الخاصة بالخرسانة، ثم يتم محاسبته على العمل ككل، وفى هذه الحالة يجب اللجوء إلى شركات مقاولات مشهود لها بالأمانة والكفاءة حتى لا يقع العميل تحت طائلة جشع المقاولين.
وتستهلك الفيلا حوالى 200 متر زلط و80 متر رمل و260 شيكارة أسمنت (13 طناً) وتحدد كمية الحديد على حسب الرسومات الإنشائية التى يقوم بها المهندس، ويذكر أن ثمن طن الحديد الآن 3350 جنيهاً (مع ملاحظة أن سعر الحديد قابل للتغيير)
وتتعدد أنواع الحديد منها حديد عز وبشاى والعتال والتركى ويختلف كل نوع عن الآخر حسب سمك سيخ الحديد وبالتالى أحماله ويأخذ المتر الواحد حوالى سبعة شكائر أسمنت.

مرحلة البناء:
يقوم المهندس المشرف بترشيح مقاول مبان ويعمل بنظام الألف طوبة وأجره الأساسى 130 جنيهاً تقريباً على بناء كل ألف طوبة وتزيد عشرة جنيهات كل دور أعلى وتتراوح أسعار الطوب حاليا ما بين 315- 320 للألف كما تتعدد أنواع الطوب وهي:
أولا: الطوب الأسمنتى (الخرساني) وأنواعه:
الطوب المصمت (Solid Block): وقل استخدامه بسبب ثقل وزنه وتكلفته العالية وصعوبة تنفيذ التمديدات الصحية والكهربائية خلاله.
الطوب المفرغ (Hollow Block): وهو الطوب الذى يحتوى على فراغات أو ثقوب مشكلة صناعيا وينقسم إلى:
أ- الطوب المفرغ الخفيف: ويستخدم لإضافة أحمال دون أخذها بعين الاعتبار فى التصميم أو عند وجود مساحات عالية فى السقف.
ب- الطوب المفرغ العادي: وكفاءته تعادل 6 أضعاف كفاءة الحجر الخرسانى ويستخدم فى الجدران والأسقف لتخفيف الوزن على الأعمدة والقواعد حيث يتراوح وزنه ما بين 400- 500 كيلو جرام على المتر المكعب، إضافة إلى ذلك فهو يتحمل درجات حرارة تصل إلى 1200 درجة مئوية لمدة 3 ساعات ولكنه غالى الثمن.
ثانياً الطوب الحرارى (السيليكات) :
ويصنع من رمل السيليكا ذو لون أبيض وأبعاده 40×20× سمك 7 سم من نفس المواد المستخدمة فى الطوب المفرغ العادى ولكنه مصمت ويستخدم فى بناء الأقواس والديكورات.
ثالثاً الطوب الزجاجي:
وهو طوب مصنوع من الزجاج ومنه أشكال مختلفة منها الشفاف والمزخرف وبأبعاد مختلفة يشتهر منها مقاس 19×19 وسمكه 8 سم و20×20 وسمكه 7سم.
ويستخدم فى بنائه مونة من الأسمنت الأبيض والكوارتز ويستخدم أيضا فى بنائه أسياخ حديد بقطر 6 مم مضاد للصدأ ويتميز بأنه يعطى إضاءة جميلة عن طريق نفاذ الضوء منه ومن عيوبه أنه ثقيل الوزن وصعب البناء حيث تأسس له شبكة حديد داخل الجدار.
رابعاً: الطوب الرملى الجيري.
خامسا: الطوب الطيني.
وهناك أمور يجب التحقق منها فى الطوب المستخدم للبناء:
خلوه من الفحم والطين.
توحد اللون.
انتظام الأبعاد.
التأكد من كونه غير ماص للماء.
التأكد من خلوه من التسويس.
أن يكون الطوب جافا.

مرحلة التشطيبات:
وتشمل أعمال السباكة والكهرباء والبياض والواجهات والأبواب، ويجب أن يتم كل ذلك تحت إشراف المهندس المشرف وتبدأ بعمل حلوق النجارة (Frames) للأبواب والشبابيك وتتراوح أسعار الأبواب ما بين 150 إلى 300 جنيه وذلك حسب نوع الخشب المستخدم.
ثم نبدأ فى أعمال الكهرباء بوضع الخراطيم أثناء الصبة الخرسانية للأسقف وفى الحوائط ونمرر من خلالها الأسلاك ثم توضع البرايز والبواط، وتتوقف كمية الخراطيم المستخدمة على عدد البرايز التى يريدها العميل بالفيلا ويبلغ سعر لفة الخرطوم حوالى خمسين جنيها طولها حوالى 16م.
وتستهلك الفيلا حوالى 3 لفائف أو أربع كما تستهلك لفتين سلك ولفة أخرى 3 ملى تستخدم مع المكيفات والسخانات، علماً بأن سعر لفة السلك 120 جنيها تقريبا.
وبذلك تصل إلى المرحلة الأخيرة وهى مرحلة أعمال المحارة ويتم فيها البياض وتركيب السيراميك، والفيلا تحتاج تقريبا إلى 200 م2 سيراميك للأرضيات هذا غير سيراميك حوائط الحمامات والمطبخ، ثم تأتى مرحلة البياض ويحصل عامل الدهان على أجره بالمتر حسب مهارته ويتراوح أجره ما بين 4 إلى 8 جنيهات للمتر.

,يمكنك حساب التكلفة من الأسعار التقريبية التى نقدمها لك فى خطوات البناء
شيكارة أسمنت و 200 متر زلط و80 متر رمل هى الكميات المطلوبة من هذه الخامات لبناء فيلا علي دورين بمساحة200م2 






فيما يخص التشطيبات الداخلية يقول إنها يمكن أن تنقسم إلى قسمين:

أعمال المباني
بعد استكمال أعمال المباني يفضل من الناحية الفنية أن يتم تنفيذ باقي البنود معا حيث أن طريقة تنفيذها مرتبطة ببعضها البعض، فمبيض المحارة يبدأ بعمل ما يسمى (بؤج) توضح للكهربائي والنجار مستوى تشطيب الحائط النهائي حتى يتم وضع علب الكهرباء والحلوق بحيث تتمشى مع هذا المستوى، وبعد استكمال الهيكل الخرساني للفيلا نبدأ في أعمال الطوب طبقا للرسومات المعمارية فيوفر له المالك الطوب والرمل والأسمنت ويبدأ المقاول في التنفيذ ويتراوح سعر متر الطوب حاليا من 100- 130 جنيه وتحتاج الفيلا إلى 25 ألف طوبة بينما تحتاج الألف طوبة إلى 4 شكائر أسمنت و1/4 متر رمل وفي هذه المرحلة فأجر العامل يتم حسابه بالألف طوبة أو بالمتر فيأخذ على الألف طوبة من 100 إلى130 جنيه والألف طوبة تعادل 13 مترا ويتراوح سعر الألف طوبة ما بين 270 إلى 320 جنيه حسب سعر السوق فأسعار مواد البناء في تغير مستمر وكذلك تختلف باختلاف سعر السولار. فترتفع بارتفاع سعره .

مرحلة تركيب الحلوق الخشبية:
وعند البدء في مرحلة تركيب الحلوق الخشبية يفضل اختيار الخشب الناشف فهو يحتمل أكثر وهناك نوعان من الحلوق الخشبية نوع جاهز ويسمى بالنوع السوقي ونوع يتم تفصيله (عمولة) ويفضل المفصّل لأنه يكون من أنواع أفضل من الخشب ويكون متفق أكثر ويتراوح سعر الباب أو الشباك الجاهز (السوقي) من 300 إلى350 جنيه ويأخذ النجار عمولة على تركيب كل قطعة 50 جنيها وبالتالي تتكلف نجارة الفيلا كاملة من 4000-5000 جنيه تقريبا.

أعمال الكهرباء:
أما أعمال الكهرباء فتستهلك الفيلا التى مساحتها (200م2) خامات تتراوح ما بين 10.000 – 13.000 جنيه.
وذلك حسب عدد مفاتيح الكهرباء وتتراوح سعر لفة السلك ما بين 60-130 جنيه حسب سمك السلك .

أعمال السباكة:
وبالنسبة لأعمال السباكة فتستهلك الفيلا حوالي 10.000 جنيه ويأخذ العامل مصنعيته حوالي 7000 جنيه وفي هذه المرحلة يجب أن يهتم المالك بشراء أجود الخامات لأنها تعد روح المنزل.

أعمال البياض للواجهة:
ثم تبدأ مرحلة أعمال البياض الداخلي والخارجي وهناك أنواع عديدة للتكسيات الخارجية منها:
- طرطشة وفتيسة وهذا النوع المتعارف عليه وهنا يكون سعر المتر (مونة فاخرة) حوالي 20 جنيها.
- حجر (هيثمي) ويكون تكلفة المتر به ( مونة وأجرة) 40 جنيه ويتراوح سمكه من 5 سم إلى 10سم حسب

وهناك طريقتان لتركيب الحجر:

طريقة الخلطة أو الأسمنت وهذه الطريقة تتم بعد عملية الطرطشة للواجهات ثم يركب الحجر عليها ولكنها تصلح لأنواع حجر معينة كالحجر الأرني والسوري.

الطريقة الميكانيكية أو الرول بلاك مع الزاوية ويستخدم هذا النوع من التركيب للأحجار التي تمتص المياه لاسيما الحجر السعودي.
ويستخدم السيجما أيضا في التشطيبات الخارجية ويترواح سمكه من 4 إلى 6ملم.
وهناك أيضا الواجهات الكلادينح وهي عبارة عن واجهات من ألواح معدنية.
وأخيرا الحجر الجيري وهو نوع من الطوب الأسمنتي بألوان وأشكال مختلفة.

أعمال المحارة:
ويكون حساب أعمال المحارة الداخلية بالمتر ويتراوح سعره من 6 إلى 8 جنيهات (مصنعية) ثم تبدأ أعمال الكرانيش للأسقف ويتراوح سعر المتر فيها من 10 إلى20 جنيها ( تحسب بالمتر الطولي حسب كمية الشغل بها لبروز إضاءة أو أماكن للستائر وغيرها)

أعمال السيراميك
وبالنسبة لتشطيبات المطبخ والحمام بالسيراميك فيتراوح سعر متر السيراميك من 30 إلى100 جنيه وتكون مصنعية العامل للمتر من 10 إلى 15 جنيه فلو افترضنا أن مساحة المطبخ 40م فيكون تكلفة تشطيب جدرانه بالسيراميك حوالي 2000 جنيه أما أرضيات الفيلا فتتكلف حوالي 14 ألف جنيه في حالة استخدام السيراميك أما في حالة استخدام البلاط الموزايكو يكون المتر منه حوالي 20 جنيه وبالتالي تتكلف الفيلا حوالي 20×200 = 4000 جنيه.

وتتراوح مصنعية المتر من الدهانات من 6 إلى 10 حب جودة العمل وأثناء أعمال الدهانات يتم تسقيط الأبواب والشبابيك ثم يعطي الوجه الأخير من الدهانات وتركب أطقم الصحي والأحواض ويتم تفعيل المفاتيح الرئيسية للفيلا.

وبذلك تنتهي التشطيبات للفيلا بعدها يتم عمل السلم سواء بالرخام أو البلاط أو الموزايكو والذي يتراوح (مصنعية) سعر المتر المربع فيه من 50 إلى150 جنيه، وأعمال الحدادة للسلم يكون سعر مصنعية المتر الطولي منها حوالي 500 جنيه ، وعندما عمل شبابيك الألوميتال يكون سعر المتر منها حوالي 600 جنيه شاملة الخامات بالتركيب وبذلك تنتهي تشطيبات الفيلا الداخلية والخارجية.*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (27 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## elmasryXP2012 (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*لون أوضتك بالأزرق أو الأحمر .. واسعد بنوم هادىء*

*اخر استطلاع رأى اجرته بريطانيا كان عن غرفة النوم, حيث اثبت هذا الاستبيان أن لون غرفة النوم يؤثّر في عدد ساعات النوم الذي يحظى بها الشخص في الليل، حيث أن الأشخاص الذين تكون غرف نومهم فاتحة ينامون لساعات أطول خلال الليل، ويستيقظون سعداء وإيجابيين , فالألوان الأزرق والأخضر والأصفر تساعد في الشعور بالهدوء، وتخفض سرعة دقات القلب، وتخفض معدل ضغط الدم، حسب ما نشرت صحيفة "ديلي ميل" البريطانية.
وفى هذا الصدد تقول مهندسة الديكور شيرين فوزى : تصميم غرفة النوم وديكوراتها يجب أن يبتعد إلى حد كبير عما تمليه الموضة من صراعات لما لغرفة النوم من تأثير كبير على أمزجتنا ونفسياتنا، سواء من حيث ألوانها وطُرزها وأثاثها , وفي المقابل أن يسعى إلى التوافق مع النفس أولا؛ ليعطي الإحساس بالألفة والراحة، وإن كان لا بأس من لمسات جمالية متعمدة يعنى مثلا لو هناك فرصة للاختيار يفضل أن تطل الغرفة على حديقة أو شارع، حتى نخلق امتداداً بصرياً إلى الخارج يعطي الإحساس باتساع المكان وانفتاحه وممكن ايضا وضع مرآة كبيرة خلف السرير للتمويه على صغر المساحة وإعطاء إحساس بالحرية والانطلاق، مع العلم أنه بالإمكان إضافة وحدات إضاءة هادئة على جانبيها بالإضافة إلى إخفاء عيوب في الحائط بلوحة فنية بألوان مريحة للعين مثلا .

أما بالنسبة للالوان تقول شيرين : أثبتت الدراسات العالمية أن اللون الأزرق يساعد في الحصول على 7 ساعات و52 دقيقة من النوم، فيما يساعد اللون الأخضر في الحصول على 7 ساعات و40 دقيقة من النوم، والأصفر على 7 ساعات و36 دقيقة من النوم أما الفضي فيساعد في الحصول على 7 ساعات نوم و33 دقيقة، والبرتقالي 7 ساعات و28 دقيقة من النوم، والذهبي 6 ساعات و43 دقيقة من النوم ,و الأشخاص الذين تكون غرفهم رمادية ينامون 6 ساعات و12 دقيقة، فيما ينام أولئك الذين تكون غرفهم بنية 6 ساعات و5 دقائق , وقد تبين أن اللونين الرمادي والبني يسببان الكآبة والحزن.
وجدير بالذكر ان كريس إيدزيكوسكي، خبير النوم من مركز إدينبرغ للنوم،نشر مقال فى الديلى ميل البريطانية يقول فيه إن : هذه النتائج رائعة، باعتبار أن ثمة مستقبلات عصبية تدعى الخلايا الكيسية في شبكة العين، والتي تتأثر بالشكل الأكبر باللون الأزرق".وأضاف أن "هذه المستقبلات ترسل معلومات إلى منطقة عميقة في دماغنا تؤثّر في طريقة أدائنا وشعورنا خلال اليوم".وأوضح أن "اللون البنفسجي أكثر ارتباطاً بالمجتمع الفني باعتبار أنه يحفّز الإبداع والعقل الباطني"، موضحاً انه "بالتالي، يرجح أن يولّد النوم في غرفة بنفسجية أحلاماً حية أو كوابيس حتى، ما يعني الاستيقاظ صباحاً متعبين".*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*الاساسات (القواعد)


علي شكل نقاط

الاساسات بشكل عام تنقسم قسمين يحتوي كل منهما على عدة

طرق للتأسيس حسب نوع التربة وحمل المبنى وهذين

أولاً : الأساسات السطحية ( Shallow Foundations )

تأسيس المبنى على أعماق قريبة من سطح الأرض

ويحدث ذلك بالطرق


1- أساسات لقواعد شريطية .

2- أساسات لقواعد منفصلة .

3- أساسات لبشة أو حصيرة .

4- أساسات الأعمدة سابقة التجهيز .

5- الحوائط الساندة .



ثانياً : الأساسات العميقة ( Deep Foundations ) :-

في حالعدم وجود طبقة صالحة لتأسيس بالقرب من سطح الأرض

لذلك نلجأ إلى اختراق التربة إلى أعماق كبيرة للحصول على السطح

الصالح للتأسيس ويتم ذلك بالطرق الآتية


1- أساسات الآبار الاسكندرانى .

2-أساسات خازوقية .

3-أساسات القيسونات .

4- الستائر الخازوقية .



سنشرح النوع الاول ففط والله الموفق



• النوع الأول : الأساسات السطحية

( Shallow Foundations )


1- أساسات القواعد الشريطية ( Strip Foundations )



وقد تسمى أساسات مستمرة ويستعمل هذا النوع من الأساسات

عند إنشاء المباني ذات الحوائط الحاملة وتتم عن طريق حفر خندق

في الأرض لكل حائط من حوائط المبنى وتعتمد نظرية هذا النوع من

التأسيس على انتقال أحمال المبنى إلى التربة عن طريق الحوائط

وبالتالي يلزم استمرار الأساس تحت أسفل الحوائط بالكامل يحقق

انتشار الأحمال على أكبر مساحة ممكنة من الأرض .

ومما هو جدير بالذكر أن هذا النوع من التأسيس يلجأ إليه في الوقت

الحاضر في المباني السكنية الصغيرة نظراً لأنه يتيح إمكانيات محدودة

وخاصة في ارتفاع بالمبنى أو استخدام الفتحات أو البحور الكبيرة , كما

أن استعماله غير اقتصادي في بعض الأحيان . 



2- أساسات القواعد المنفصلة ( Pad Foundations )


يستعمل هذا النوع من الأساسات عند إنشاء المباني الهيكلية وتعتمد

نظريتها على نقل أحمال المبنى عن طريق الكمرات إلى نقط ارتكاز

المبنى التي تتمثل في الأعمدة حيث ينتقل الحمل من كل عمود إلى

القاعدة أسفله وقد ترتبط هذه الأعمدة والقواعد بواسطة السملات

أو الميد

حالات خاصة لأساسات القواعد المنفصلة :



بعض الحالات الخاصة لأساسات القواعد المنفصلة وهي :
الاساسات (القواعد)


أ- القواعد المشتركة ( Combined Footings ) :-

ويتم عملها عند زيادة الأحمال في بعض أجزاء المبنى لدرجة تستدعي

كبر حجم القاعدة لدرجة قربها الشديد من قاعدة أخرى مما يستدعي

ضم القاعدتين في قاعدة واحدة , ويحدث هذا للخرسانة العادية فقط

أو لكل من الخرسانة العادية والمسلحة حسب الحالة .

الاساسات (القواعد)

ب- قواعد الجار ( Neighbour Footings ) :-

وتستخدم عند حدود الجيران في حالة أن يكون المبنى على حد الأرض

حيث من المستحيل أن يتداخل أي جزء من المبنى في أرض الجار

حتى ولو كانت أساسات المبنى .

الاساسات (القواعد)


ج- قواعد معلقة ( Cantilever Footings ) :-

وتستخدم في حالة وجود نقطة ضعف في مسطح الأساسات لا يراد التأسيس عليها وتصلح عادةً للأحمال الصغيرة مثل أحمال الأسوار أو المباني المحدودة الارتفاع .




الاساسات (القواعد)



3-اساسات باللبشة أو الحصيرة ( Raft Foundations )



تستخدم هذه الطريقة لنقل أحمال المباني الهيكلية لتوزيع متساوي

على كامل مسطح الأرض تحت المبنى حيث تستخدم في الأراضي

الضعيفة التي لا تتحمل تركيز الأحمال في مسطح القواعد المنفصلة

كما في النظام السابق , ويشترط في هذا النوع من التأسيس أن

يكون جهد التربة متجانس تماماً تحت مسطح المبنى بالكامل كما

يتطلب الأمر بتوزيع الأعمدة في المبنى بطريقة تضمن توزيع الأحمال

بالتساوي على مسطح اللبشة ومنها إلى الأرض .

ويتم تنفيذ هذه الطريقة بأن تحفر الأرض بكامل مسطح المبنى وتصب

الخرسانة حسب الأنواع المختلفة لللبشة وهما :

أ) لبشة خرسانة عادية .


ب) لبشة مسلحة مقلوبة .

ج) لبشة مسلحة عدلة .

د) لبشة مسلحة مزدوجة قد تستخدم هذه اللبشة

في عمل بدروم تحت الأرض .


ويتحدد النظام الأمثل لللبشة إنشائياً طبقاً لقوة تحمل التربة وأحمال المبنى .



4-أساسات الأعمدة سابقة التجهيز ( Post Foundations )



ويستخدم هذه النوع من الأساسات تحت أعمدة سابقة التجهيز سواءً

من الخشب أو من الحديد وقد تعمل قواعد هذا النوع من الخشب

المدهون بالكيروزويت أو القطران للأعمدة الخشبية أو قد تعمل من

الخرسانة العادية للمباني الخفيفة

أو من الخرسانة المسلحة للمباني الحديدية .

يجب أن يراعى في هذا النوع من التأسيس أن يكون اتصال العمود

الخشبي أو الحديدي بقاعدة الأساس فوق سطح الأرض حتى تكون

الأعمدة بعيدة عن رطوبة التربة التي قد تؤدي إلى سرعة تحلل

الخشب أو صدأ الحديد كما يجب اتخاذ كافة الاحتياطات اللازمة عند

صب قواعد هذا النوع من الأساس لضمان تحديد مواضع تثبيت الأعمدة

بدقة كافية طبقاً لعلاقتها ببعضها البعض كما يلزم استخدام الأجهزة

المساحية الدقيقة للتأكد من دقة ضبط السطح العلوي لجميع القواعد

على منسوب أفقي واحد وذلك لضمان صلاحية الأساسات

لتركيب أعمدة المبنى عليها


الاساسات (القواعد)




5-الحوائط الساندة ( Retaining Walls )



تستعمل هذه الحوائط لحمل للضغوط المائلة الواقعة من اختلاف

مناسيب الأرض أو المياه سواءً الجوفية أو السطحية ,

كما يمكن اعتبارها سدود أرضية .

يمكن استعمال هذه الحوائط لحمل الأسقف المائلة أو العقود أو القبب

أو الأسوار ذات الأطوال الارتفاعات الكبيرة , كما أنها تتحمل ضغط الرياح

أو التربة التي تقع في مناسيب منخفضة من سطح الأرض , وقد

تحتاج هذه الحوائط إلى أكتاف أو دعامات بارزة عن البناء , وقد تكون

هذه الأكتاف متباعدة عن بعضها بمقدار 3/1 ارتفاع الحائط الساند على


أن يكون حائط مائلاً أو متدرجاً حسب ما يكون السمك المحدد له .

لكي يكون الحائط الساند قوياً نقسم قاعدته إلى ثلاثة أقسام متساوية

ويجب أن تمر محصلة القوى المؤثرة على الحائط بالثلث الأوسط من

القاعدة , لذلك يجب أن يحدد شكل الحائط الساند بحيث يعطي أكبر

مقاومة ممكنه مع أقل كمية من مواد البناء , وتتوقف على مقاومة

الضغوط الواقعة على هذه الحوائط والتي تؤثر على حساباتها

عدة عوامل أهمها :

(الحمل الميت – الحمل الحي – ضغط الرياح – ضغط التربة – ضغط الماء – ضغط الردم – الاحتكاك – قوة الرفع).

الاساسات (القواعد)


ودي صورة لقاعدة مشتركه (مركبه )

استلام الاساسات والقواعد

نظرا لأهمية تأسيس المنشآت والتي تقع مسؤوليتها على عاتق المهندس الانشائي ,نوجز في ما يلي أهم النقاط التي تساعد أي مهندس في تنفيذ أساسات المنشآت بشكل عام..

أولا/ دراسة تقرير التربة و مراجعة اللوحات


تقرير التربة يوضح المعالم الاساسية للعمل مثل اجهاد التربة المسموح ، و منسوب المياه الجوفية ، و طبيعة التربة ( صخرية ، رملية ، طينية ، ..... الخ ) ، الأملاح الضارة ، و بالتالي نوع الاسمنت و اختبارات مواد صناعة الخرسانة ، استخدام طبقات احلال ، و غالبا ما يتم اعداد تقرير تربة مبدئي عن طريق المالك أو الاستشاري المصمم ، و ذلك لا يعفي المقاول من اعداد تقرير تربة آخر و قد ينشأ عن ذلك التقرير تعديل أو قد يصل الأمر أحيانا لاعادة تصميم الاساسات بالكامل ، و يجب الـاكد من منسوب التربة السليمة و مراعاة ازالة طبقات الردم تماما 

كما يجب مراجعة الرسومات الانشائية و مطابقتها بالرسومات المعمارية و الميكانيكية و الكهربية فقد تؤثر طريقة أعمال تغذية المشروع بالمياه و الكهرباء و نظام الصرف الصحي و بعض أنظمة التكييف علي مناسيب التاسيس أو الميدات و خلافه كما يجب دراسة منسوب الصفر المعماري للمبنى و علاقته بمناسيب الطرق المجاورة فقد تجد مبنى على طريقين متقابلين بينهما فرق كبير في المنسوب و ذلك يؤثر عل مناسيب التنأسيس و المداخل و الارضيات و قد يستلزم حلا تصميميا معماريا


ثانيا / دراسة الموقع :


دراسة طبيعة الموقع و معاينة المنشآت المجاورة من الخطوات الهامة جدا و التي تعتمد على خبرة المهندس المشرف و يتلخص ذلك كما يلي : -


2/1- تحديد اسلوب سند جوانب الحفر و حماية المنشآت و الطرق المجاورة من الانهيار في

حالة القيام بالحفر لأعماق كبيرة اسفل اساسات المباني المجاورة و قد يكون ذلك باستخدام ستائر معدنيةو هي مكلفة بالطبع ، أو ستائر من الخوازيق الخرسانية المسلحة بالاضافة الى خوازيق من مادة البنتونيت في حالة وجود مياه جوفية و ذلك للعمل على ثبات منسوب المياه الجوفيه أسفل اساسات المباني المجاورة لأن تغير منسوب أو تسرب هذه المياه من اسفل الاساسات المجاورة قد يؤدي الى هبوط هذه المباني .

2/2 - دراسة تأثير سمك الستائر الساندة على التصميم المعماري و الانشائي للمبنى فعادة مع الاسف يهمل المصممون هذا الموضوع و يضعون الأعمدة ملاصقة لحدود الارض و يهملون سمك الستائر الساندة

2/3 - وزن راسية و التأكد من استقامة المباني المجاورة و الملاصقة لحدود المبنى المزمع تنفيذ و ذلك في حالة عدم وجود ارتدادات حول المباني لأن أي ميل او انحناء في المباني الملاصقة داخل ارض المشروع سيبسبب بالتالي ميلا و انحناءا في العناصر الانشائية الملاصقة مثل الأعمدة و حوائط القص و الحوائط الحاملةفي حالة وجود بدروم و بالتالي يجب ترحيل و تغيير محاور هذه العناصر و اعادة التصميم من البداية .


ثالثا / اختيار نظام نزح المياه الجوفية

هناك عدة اساليب تتوقف على طبيعة الموقع و المباني المجاورة و منسوب المياه الجوفية و طبيعة التربة و معدلات انجاز العمل و اقترح دائما استخدام الزلط أو التربة الزلطية كطبقة احلال أو نظافة يتم تنفيذها بالتوالي مع أعمال الحفر بمعنى أن تقوم بتشوين كميات تربة الاحلال بحيث يتم رميها في الحفر بمجر تحقيق منسوب الحفر في مساحة مناسبة من الحفر و هكذا يتم رمي و فرد تربة الاحلال مع تقدم أعمال الحفر و ذلك حتى لا يتأثر قاع الحفر و خصوصا في حالة التربة الطينية بالغمر في المياه لفترات طويلة مع حركة العمالة و المعدات مما يؤدي الي ترويب سطح قاع الحفر على منسوب الـتأسيس و كذلك يعمل كفلتر و يمنع وجود مواد عالقة بالمياه الجوفية تضر بحالة طلمبات نزح المياه


رابعا / اعداد خطة العمل و لوحات الاستلام :

الاستلام المرحلي افضل كثيرا من الاستلام مرة واحدة حتى لا تفقد نشاطك البدني و الذهني و بالتالي تتعجل و تمل و تقل دقتك أثناء عملية الاستلام و ذلك كما يلي:

4/1 - تحديد منسوب ( قد تكون الخنزيرة على عدة منسوبين حسب طبيعة و مناسيب سطح الأرض الطبيعية ) و طريقة تنفيذ الخنزيرة ( الريجة ) بما لا يتعارض مع تقدم العمل و افضل دائما مراعاة استمرار الخنزيرة حتى الانتهاء من استلام ميدات الدور الارضي اذا أمكن ذلك

4/2 - نفس لوحة المحاور و الأعمدة - و يا حبذا لو كان لديك نسخة مرسومة على الأوتوكاد حتى يمكنك حذف البيانات الغير ضرورية في عملية الاستلام حتى لا تمتلأ اللوحة بالبيانات و تكون مزعجة - و ذلك لتحويل الخطة التي اعددتها الى لوحة فلا يصح أن تشتت تفكيرك اثناء الاستلام بجمع و طرح و ضرب و قسمة و بالتالي تفقد تركيزك و تتعرض للخطأ و يجب تسجيل ما يلي على هذه اللوحة
- تسجيل القياسات بطريقة تراكمية بمعنى لو عند ثلاث محاور متوالية 3 م و 4 م و 10م تسجل القاسات كالتالي : 3 ثم 7 ثم 17
- تغطية قياسات جميع المحاور و الاتجاهات التي ستقيسها على الطبيعة على اللوحة حتى تتحرك في عملية الاستلام بثقة من يعرف من أين يبدأ كما يعرف خطوته القادمة و لا تدع غيرك يوجهك
- توقيع القواعد بالنسبة للمحاور يعني يجب ان يكون العمود في مركز القاعدة و ذلك يتطلب حساب و تسجيل البعد بين المحور الطولي و المحور العرضي لكل قاعدة و بين جانب القاعدة ( تدريب عملي ارسم عمود بقطاع 30 × 70 و ارسم الحورين الطولي و العرضي للعمود على بعد 10 سم من وجه العمود و ارسم قاعدة 1.60 م × 2.00 م ستجد أن المسافة من المحور الطولي لجانب القاعدة هي 0.75 م و المسافة من المحور العرضي لجنب القاعدة 0.95 م ) و يجب تسجيل هذه المسافات على اللوحة قبل النزول للموقع حتى لا تتلخبط و أفضل كتابة المحورين الطولي و العرضي لكل قاعدة على الرسم فيتم مثلا كتابة ( أ ، 5 ) بجوار القاعدة التي تقع على المحورين أ و 5
- أفضل دائما حساب طولي وترين بالمبنى للتأكد من زوايا المبنى
- تسجيل نماذج و أبعاد القواعد على اللوحة

خامسا / استلام الخنزيرة :

هناك طرق مساحية لاستلام الخنزيرة تتوقف على مستوى تنفيذ المشروع و الامكانيات المتاحة و أنا سأتكلم هنا على استلام الأعمال بالطرق التقليدية باستخدام أدوات القياس البسيطة لأنه في حالة استخدام أجهزة مساحية سيكون ذلك بواسطة مساح أو مهندس مساحة و ليس المهندس المدني أو المعماري
لا بد ان يتوفر بالخنزيرة الاشتراطات التالية التي لا تقبل التجاوز لو سمحت
- الاستقامة و الأفقية ( قل آمنت بالله ثم استقم )
- الاتزان و التدعيم و التقوية ( المؤمن القوي خير و أحب الى الله من المؤمن الضعيف )
- التأكد من زوايا اضلاع الخنزيرة
- قياس المحاور للاضلاع الأربعة تراكميا و لا تكتفي بضلعين فقط ( في بعض الحالات يتم ربط خيط المحور جـ مثلا على المحور د في الجهة المقابلة عن طريق الخطأ و تحدث مشكلة كبيرة ) و لا يتم اكتشاف ذلك الا بقياس الأضلاع الاربعة
- قياس الوترين أو اوتار الخنزيرة حسب شكل المبنى للتأكد من الزوايا
- ترقيم المحاور كتابة بوضوح تام و خط كبير
- شد خيوط مناسبة السمك و المتانة على جميع المحاور و عادة ما يتم تثبيت مسمارين على المحور الاصلي و مسمار اضافي على وجه العمود
- أفضل دائما أن تتم مراجعة الخنزيرة قبل بدء العمل في أعمال النجارة

سادسا / استلام نجارة القواعد العادية:-

يجب أولا معاينة العمل بشكل عام و الـاكد من مطابقة عدد القواعد و اتجاهات الطول و العرض على كل محور طولي و عرضي و كذلك جودة الخشب المستخدم و جودة مصنعيات النجارة مثل زوايا و راسية جوانب القواعد و تقوية القواعد و كل ذلك قبل البدء في عملية القياس ( قلت لك العملية مش سهلة ) ( أفمن أسس بنيانه على تقوى من الله و رضوان خير أم اسس بنيانه على شفا جرف هار فانهار به )
- قياس طول و عرض كل قاعدة و مراجعة محورة القاعدة بالنسبة لمحاور الاعمدة و يجب النظر الي الخنزيرة في الاتجاهين و التأكد من وقوع القاعدة على محوريها
- وزن القاعدة على خيطان المحاور في ثلاث اتجاهات على الاقل و ذلك بتثبيت مسمار على موضع المحور على كل جانب للقاعدة (حسب المسافات التي تم حسابها في التدريب العملي السابق) و استخدام ميزان ( الزمبة ) ( على فكرة لا داعي للزنب بشكل عام )
- قد تستلزم بعض القواعد الكبيرة سواء المنفصلة أو المشتركة او اللبشة عمل أوتار من الخرسانة العادية بسمك الغطاء الخرساني المطلوب و بالعرض و العدد المناسب و باتجاه عمودي على الفرش ( التسليح القصير) قبل السماح بالبدء في أعمال الحدادة المسلحة لعدم جدوي المباعدات ( البسكوت أو التخانات الصغيرة ) في رفع حديد التسليخ 

سابعا / استلام القواعد المسلحة :

بنفس الطريقة السابقة و يفضل أن يتم ذلك قبل العمل باعمال التسليح
ثامنا / استلام حديد التسليح:- أهم شئ هو التأكد من مراعاة الغطاء الخرساني لا تتنازل أو تتهاون في سيخ واحد بدون غطاء خرساني بالسمك المطلوب
- تربيط الحديد تربيطا جيدا و خصوصا اشاير الأعمدة
- حساب ارتفاع اشاير العمود حسب منسوب ميدة الدور الأرضي
- وضع كانة حديد مع منسوب كل حطة نجارة
- مراجعةالعدد و القطر طبعا لكل قاعدة و لا تمل*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*خطوات عمل الهيكل الانشائى للمبنى
الخطوة الأولى: تحديد توقيع المحاور
يقصد في تحديد المحاور هو نقلها من المخطط الهندسي إلى الأرض الطبيعية
والمحاور هي خطوط طولية وعرضية تحدد أماكن القواعد والأعمدة للمبنى. ويتم
تحديد المحاور عن طريق تركيب ألواح خشبية محمولة على قوائم حول مساحة البناء
للمبنى وتسمى هذه الأخشاب بالخنزيرة ويتثبت بها خيوط طولية وعرضية تمثل
المسافات الموضوعة بالمخططات. وبعد الانتهاء من عملية تحديد المحاور يحب
التأكد من أن نقل المحاور إلى الأرض قد تم بصورة دقيقة. ويتم التأكد من صحة
المسافات بين المحاور من خلال القياسات بالاتجاهين بعدة طرق إما بقياس المسافة
بين محورين أو بقياس المسافة الكلية بين ثلاثة محاور أو أكثر في اتجاه معين .
الخطوة الثانية: الخرسانة العادية فرشة النظافة
بعد الانتهاء من الأعمال الترابية وتسوية أرضية المنطقة المحفورة وبعد التأكد من
المنسوب المطلوب وعدم وجود تربة مخلخله يتم البدء في صب الخرسانة العادية
على أرضية المنطقة المحفورة. والخرسانة العادية هي الخرسانة التي يتم فرشها
أسفل القواعد المسلحة للمبنى ولا يستخدم فيها الحديد وتكون بسمك يتراوح من 10
إلى 15 سم أو كما هو مذكور في المخططات الهندسية. ويستخدم فيها الأسمنت
المقاوم للأملاح وغالبا ما يكون عيار الخرسانة المستخدم فيها 250 كجم/م 3 أو
حسب التصميم الإنشائي .
وهناك طريقتان في صب الخرسانة العادية إما يتم الصب بشكل منفصل تحت القواعد
مع الأخذ بالاعتبار أن تكون صبة الخرسانة العادية أكبر من حجم القواعد ب 10 سم
في كل الاتجاهات أو أن يتم صب الخرسانة على أرضية المنطقة المحفورة وتسمى
هذه الطريقة باللبشه. وتعالج الخرسانة العادية برشها بالماء لعدة أيام لضمان أفضل
تصلب ويجب الحرص على نظافتها أثناء استكمال الأعمال .
الخطوة الثالثة: الخرسانة المسلحة للقواعد
وهي الخرسانة التي تصب فوق خرسانة النظافة العادية ويتم صبها في قوالب خشبية
يتم تحديد حجمها بناء على التصميم الإنشائي ويستخدم فيها الحديد وهي تعتبر
أساسات الأعمدة الحاملة للمبنى حيث تنقل أحمال وأوزان واجهادات المبنى إلي
التربة التي ترتكز عليها ويكون عيار الخرسانة المستخدم في أعمال الخرسانة
المسلحة للقواعد 350 كجم/م 3 أو حسب التصميم الإنشائي .
ويجب التدقيق على مقاسات ووضعية القوالب الخشبية ومدى قوة تدعيمها وحديد
5 - التسليح المستخدم فيها مع الحرص على رفع حديد التسليح من الأسفل بمقدار 4
للحفاظ على سماكة تغطيته من الأسفل ويتم تركيب مباعدات معدنية أو cm
بلاستيكيه (بسكوت) بحيث يحافظ على نفس السماكة من الجوانب.ويتم فك القوالب
الخشبية بعد الصب بيومين على أن يتم رشها بالماء بشكل يومي لفترة أسبوع على
الأقل .
الخطوة الرابعة: رقاب الأعمدة
بعد الانتهاء من صب الخرسانة المسلحة للقواعد يتم صب رقاب الأعمدة وهي
الأعمدة الرابطة بين الشناجات والقواعد المسلحة. ويتم الصب عن طريق تركيب
قوالب خشبية على شكل صناديق. ويجب الحرص على الاستقامة الرأسية للأعمدة
ووضع بسكوت وهو عبارة عن قطع بلاستيكية توضع بين الصندوق وحديد التسليح
للمحافظة على الغطاء الخرساني لحديد التسليح بالأعمدة والحوائط. ويجب وضع
القالب الخشبي من ثلاثة جهات فقط للتأكد من حديد التسليح ووصلات الربط والنظافة
قبل الصب ويتم وضع الجانب الرابع للقالب حتى منسوب الصب لتوقف الصب عند
الوصول إلى أعلى العمود بالإضافة إلى استخدام زوايا بلاستيكية على جوانب الأعمدة
على شكل هرمي للمحافظة على عدم كسر جوانب الأعمدة .ويكون عيار الخرسانة
. 400 كجم/م 3 - المستخدم في أعمال رقاب الأعمدة 350
وبعد الانتهاء من الأعمال الخشبية وأعمال التسليح وصب الخرسانة يتم فك الأخشاب
عن الأعمدة والحوائط المسلحة ويراعى ألا تنزع القوالب الخشبية قبل انقضاء مدة
بيومان على الأقل مع رش الأعمدة والحوائط المسلحة بالماء لمدة أسبوع. ويتم البدء
بأعمال النجارة للسقف باليوم الثالث على ألا يتم صب السقف إلا بعد مضي 14 يوم
على صب الأعمدة والحوائط المسلحة .
الخطوة الخامسة :عزل القواعد الخرسانية ورقاب الأعمدة
بعد الانتهاء من صب رقاب الأعمدة يتم تنظيف القواعد الخراسانية ورقاب الأعمدة
من الأتربة تمهيدا لدهانها بوجهين من البيتومين الأسود العازل وذلك لحمايتها من
الماء الجوفية والرطوبة مع مراعاة استعمال الاسمنت المقاوم للأملاح في جميع
الخرسانات .
الخطوة السادسة :الردم
بعد الانتهاء من طلاء المادة العازلة يجب أن يكون الردم على طبقات لا تزيد سماكة
كل طبقة عن 25 سم مع الرش بالمياه والدمك الجيد بالمدحلة للوصول إلى أقصى
كثافة. ويجب أن يكون الردم بأتربة نظيفة من ناتج الحفر أو موردة من الخارج ويتم
الردم باستخدام معدات خفيفة صغيرة الحجم مثل البوبكات و غيرها حرصا على عدم
تضرر الأعمدة والقواعد أثناء الردم .
الخطوة السابعة: الجسور الأرضية الشناجات
أول خطوة في الشناجات هي صب الخرسانة العادية أسفل الشناجات المسلحة (عادية
الشناجات) و تستخدم الخرسانة العادية للنظافة وتكون أسفل القواعد المسلحة للمبنى
ولا يستخدم فيها الحديد ويجب استخدام اسمنت مقاوم للأملاح .
وبعد ذلك يتم الانتهاء من الأعمال الخشبية وأعمال التسليح الحديد تمهيدا لصب
الشناجات وبعد ذلك يتم صب الخرسانة في القوالب الخشبية بعد رشها بالماء وبعد
التأكد من الانتهاء من التمديدات الكهربائية وتمديدات تغذية المياه والتمديدات
الصحية إن وجدت والحرص على التأكد من مقاسات وعمق الشناجات وحديد التسليح
المستخدم بها والتدعيم السليم قبل الصب ويجب استخدام اسمنت مقاوم للأملاح .وبعد
الانتهاء من الصب يتم رش الخرسانة بالماء لمدة لا تقل عن أسبوع ويتم رفع
القوالب الخشبية لدهن الشناجات بوجهين من البيتومين الأسود العازل وذلك لحمايتها
من الماء الجوفية والرطوبة .
الخطوة الثامنة: تنفيذ الأرضيات
يقصد بالأرضيات هي البلاطات الملامسة للتربة مباشرة أو التي تستند على منطقة
مردومة بين الشناجات. وأول خطوة في تنفيذ الأرضيات هي الردم على طبقات بحيث
مع رش كل طبقة من هذه الطبقات cm ) 30 - لا تزيد سماكة كل منها عن ( 20
بالمياه ودمكها بالمدحلة للوصول إلى أقصى كثافة. ويتم فرش الفرشة المسمارية
ويثبت فوقها حديد التسليح الخفيف ويجري الصب بشرط ألا تقل سماكة هذه
الأرضيات عن 10 سم .
الخطوة التاسعة :الأعمدة
يتم صب الأعمدة بعد الانتهاء من صب الأرضية حيث يتم توصيل الحديد البارز من
الأرضية (اشاير الأعمدة) بحديد الأعمدة ويتم تركيب قوالب خشبية علي شكل
صناديق ورشها بالماء تمهيدا للصب ويجب الحرص على الاستقامة الراسية للأعمدة
ووضع بسكوت وهو عبارة عن قطع بلاستيكية توضع بين الصندوق وحديد التسليح
لمنع حدوث التعشيش أي وجود فراغات في بين الصبة الخراسانية وحديد التسليح
ويجب وضع القالب الخشبي من ثلاثة جهات فقط للتأكد من حديد التسليح ووصلات
الربط والنظافة قبل الصب ويتم وضع الجانب الرابع للقالب حتى منسوب الصب
لتوقف الصب عند الوصول إلى أعلى العامود. ويكون عيار الخرسانة المستخدم في
الأعمدة 400 كجم/م 3 أو حسب التصميم الإنشائي .
بعد الانتهاء من الأعمال الخشبية وأعمال التسليح وصب الخرسانة يتم فك الأخشاب
عن الأعمدة ويراعى ألا تنزع القوالب الخشبية عن الأعمدة قبل انقضاء مدة يومين
على الأقل مع رش الأعمدة بالماء لمدة أسبوع. ويتم البدء بأعمال النجارة للسقف
باليوم الثالث على ألا يتم صب السقف إلا بعد مضي 14 يوم على صب الأعمدة .
الخطوة العاشرة :الأسقف
بعد الانتهاء من فك الأعمدة ومعالجتها بالرش بالماء يتم البدء في عمل الشدة
الخشبية أو الحديدية للأسقف طبقا لنوعية السقف (الجسور وبلاطات – أسقف
هوردي – فلات سلاب- الخ) وبعد الانتهاء من عمل الشدة الخشبية للأسقف يتم البدء
في الأعمال الحديدية للجسور والأسقف وأعمال التمديدات الأولية الكهربائية
والصحية وفتحات التكييف المطلوبة ويتم وضع كراسي بلاستيكية تحت الحديد
للحصول على غطاء خرساني لا يقل عن 3 سم .
يتم البدء في أعمال الصب للخرسانة الجاهزة طبقا لنوعية الخرسانة المطلوبة من
حيث قوة الخرسانة بعد التأكد من حديد التسليح والقالب الخشبي ونظافة السقف
وغالبا ما يكون عيار الخرسانة المستخدم في الأسقف 350 كجم/م 3 أو حسب
التصميم الإنشائي. ويتم البدء بصب الجسور المحيطة بالسقف ثم يتم صب السقف .
وفي حالة وجود جسور عميقة يتم صبها على مرحلتين حيت يتم صب نصفها ثم يعاد
صب النصف الثاني بعد الانتهاء من صب جميع الجسور لتلافي الضغط على جوانب
الجسر. ولا يتم فك الشدة الخشبية إلا بعد مرور أسبوعين على الأقل .
ولا بد عند الصب من استخدام الهزاز وهو جهاز صغير يستخدم لهز الخرسانة عند
صبها حتى تأخذ مكانها الطبيعي ويمنع التعشيش أي وجود فراغات في الصبة
الخراسانية. ويجب تسوية السطح العلوي بعد الانتهاء من الصب
يتم البدء في أعمال النجارة والحدادة لأعمدة الدور الأول ويتم الصب طبقا لما ذكر في
أعمدة الدور الأرضي وكذلك بالنسبة للأسقف.
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أعمال البناء ورص الطوب تنفيذ الحوائط المعمارية فى المنشآت الهيكلية
الأدوات المستخدمة في المباني
القروان – القصعة – المسطرين – القدة الخشبية – مكواة العراميس
ميزان الخيط – ميزان المياه - الخيط – الشريط – زاوية قائمة من الخشب.
المصطلحات الفنية في مهنة المباني
-الأدية :وهي الطوبة التي تظهر بعرضها في وجه الحائط.
-الشناوي :هي الطوبة التي تظهر بطولها في وجه الحائط.
-المدماك :صف أفقي من الطوب.
-الكنيزر :هو ربع طوبة لقطع الحل.
-اللحامات :هي المونة بين الطوب.
-المرقد :هو اللحام الأفقي.
-العرموس :هو اللحام الرأسي.
-الترويسة :أول وآخر طوبة في المدماك.
-مسافة الطية :المسافة الأفقية المحصورة بين عرموسين رأسيين في مدماكين متتالين.
-مدماك الأد :هو أول مدماك يبنى.
-تشحيط الحائط :هو وصول المباني إلى الكمرة أو السقف.
-البناوي :جميع العدة المستخدمة في البناء.
-التزهير :هو ظهور أملاح على الحائط بسبب عدم الرش بالماء.
-الخيط طاعن :عندما يكون الخيط المشدود ملامس لطوبة.
تبدأ عملية البناء بعد انتهاء فك شدة السقف المسلح وتنقسم مراحل البناء إلى المراحل الآتية:
الأد
*تبدأ عملية الأد أو توقيع الرسومات على الطبيعة بمراجعة مقاس السقف الكلي على الطبيعة في جميع الاتجاهات
ثم بناء مدماك واحد في كامل مسطح المبنى مبيناً به جميع الحوائط والأبواب وذلك بأن تحدد أضلاع كل غرفة من
أركانها ويضع البناء طوبة ناشفة عند جانبي كل فتحة سواء أكانت باباً أو عقداً لضبط مكانها ثم يضع طوبة
بالمونة على كل من جانبي الفتحة في أركان الغرف كلها ويراجع استرباع الغرفة بأخذ مقاس الطول في أول الغرفة
وآخرها في كل اتجاه ثم عمل ششني على الاسترباع بأخذ لقطة لمحوري الغرفة لوجوب تساويهما حتى تكون
الزوايا قائمة ويلي ذلك تغليق أو بناء باقي هذا المدماك الواحد بين أركان الغرفة وبين أكتاف فتحاتها فتظهر لنا
جميع الغرف والملحقات بالتفاصيل وبأبعادها موقعة على السقف.
*ومما يزيد من ضبط العمل أن يراجع أد الحوائط بالنسبة لأوجه الأعمدة المسلحة من الداخل أو من الخارج في
الشدات البلدي وبالنسبة للكمرات الساقطة من السقف في حالة الشدة الإفرنجي حتى لا يكون هناك أي ترحيل
للحائط عن العمود أو الكمرة أعلاه.
*يراعى في أد هذا المدماك الأول أن يرش ماء على سطح الخرسانة لتنظيف وجهها قبل وضع المونة تحت الطوب
لضمان عدم وجود شوائب تعزل المونة عن الطوب مع بل الطوب حتى لا يؤدي إلى امتصاص الطوب لماء المونة
فتجف ، ويجب رش المباني 3أيام رشاً غزيراً بالماء ويجب غمر الطوب قبل البدء في استعماله بيوم مع تكليف
معلم البناء بلبس قفاز من الكاوتشوك أو النيلون السميك.
*يجب أن يشون الطوب على جانبي الحوائط التي سيصير أدها وذلك تسهيلاً للمعلم البناء واقتصاداً في الوقت كما
يجب العناية بحسن تضريب المونة وخلطها وتقليبها وعدم تخمير كمية أكثر من اللازم.
*يجب أن تراعى في عملية الأد ترك خلوص بإضافة 2سم – 3سم على الأقل لبعد الفتحة لتسهيل تركيب حلوق
النجارة أو أعمال الكريتال في المباني وكذلك عمل حساب سمك البياض حسب نوعه في فتحات العقود المستديرة
وذلك بترك حوالي 2سم لأعمال البطانات وغيرها
المباني لمنسوب الجلسات
يلي عملية الأد الارتفاع بالمباني حتى منسوب جلسات الشبابيك ومنسوب كوبستات البلكونات ويلزم مراعاة ما
يلي:
1- أفقية المداميك تماماً في جميع مسطح العملية المنفذة حتى تكون جميع الجلسات في مستوى أفقي واحد.
2- تساوي جميع العراميس واللحامات.
3- تملية الفراغات واللحامات بين الطوب بساقط المونة ثم كحلها بقطعة من الخشب أو فضلة سيخ قصيرة ثم
المرور على وجه الحائط بقطعة من الخيش.
4- مراعاة رأسية أدمغة أكتاف ومحكيات الأبواب.
5- مراعاة عمل بروزات المباني من مداميك سكنية وخلافه عند مستوى الجلسات حتى لا نعود لفك بعض المباني
وإعادة عملها بمداميك سكنية على سيفها أو مداميك على بطنها أو بارزة لتخليق طبانات.
6- شد خيط على المباني لضمان استقامتها واستوائها ومراجعة رأسيتها بميزان الخيط وعند الوصول لهذا
المنسوب نقوم بأد فتحات الشبابيك جميعها بلصق طوبة بالمونة على جانبي فتحة الشباك بعد وضع علامات الفتحة
على آخر المدماك.
7- يكون البناء بمنسوب ينخفض عن منسوب الجلسة بخلوص قدره مساو لسمك أي إضافة تركب على جلسة
الشباك أو الكوبستة للبلكونة أو السلم مثل ألواح الرخام أو تجليد الخشب أو الموزايكو مضاف إليها سمك مونة
اللصق أو أي خلوص مطلوب.
ملاحظات
*يجب أخذ الشرب أو منسوب أفقي ثابت بميزان المياه أو ميزان الخرطوم في كامل العمارة برسمه على جوانب
الأعمدة المسلحة وأخذ لقطة منه للجلسات وهذا الشرب يكون عادة على ارتفاع 1م من الخرسانة إذ أن الجلسة بعد
التبليطات والأرضيات الخشبية فوق الخرسانة بسمك 10 سم سيكون ارتفاعها 90 سم عن مستوى الأرضية وهو
الارتفاع المعتاد.
*يراعى أد المناسيب الأخرى المطلوبة مثل جلسات شبابيك المطابخ أو دورات المياه مع إضافة 10 سم إليها إذا
ذكرت في الرسم اعتباراً من الوجه النهائي للبلاط وكذلك الجلسات ذات الارتفاعات الخاصة كجلسات غرف المعيشة
أو الاستوديوهات وغيرها.
*في حالة الحمامات والمرافق التي ستكسى حوائطها بالقيشاني أو السيراميك يراعى أن تكون جلسة الشباك على
منسوب يصلح إذا حذف منه سمك الرضية أن يقبل القسمة على ارتفاع البلاطة من قيشاني أو غيره وأن يكون
الارتفاع أحد مضاعفات طول البلاطة مضاف إليها سمك مونة اللحام وذلك لأفضلية لصق عدد سليم من القيشاني
أو غيره من حيث جمال الشكل والاقتصاد مع احتساب سمك المونة.
المباني لمنسوب الأعتاب
يلي أد فتحات الشبابيك في منسوب جلساتها إتمام البناء في جوانبها لمنسوب أعتابها.
وأهمية هذه المرحلة تنحصر في رفع وتعلية المباني إلى قدر يستلزم وجود معلم البناء في منسوب عال وهنا يجب
عمل سقالة لوقوف البناء في العالي ليتمكن من البناء بدقة. والسقالة في هذه الحالة تكون أنواعها كالتالي:
1- ألواح من البونتي توضع على برميلين متباعدين وتكون موازية للحائط المراد بناؤه.
2- عروق متراصة أو ألواح بونتي على عرقين أفقيين متعامدين عليها في أولها وآخرها ومرتكزين على مباني
الحوائط المجاورة من خلال شنايش تفتح خصيصاً لذلك.
3- ألواح بونتي على حمارين خشبيين أو عروق اسكندراني مائلة.
*وتمتاز الطريقة الأولى بسهولة تحريك هذه السقالة من مكان لآخر وبإمكان عملها حتى في حالة عدم وجود
مباني مجاورة.
*وتمتاز الطريقة الثانية بسهولة تغيير منسوب السقالة ورفعها حسب الطلب بدق شنايش أخرى في أي منسوب.
*وتمتاز الطريقة الثالثة بسرعة الحركة وسهولة النقل ومرونة زاوية وضعها.
ويستمر البناء في بناء مداميك أفقية حتى يصل إلى منسوب الأعتاب ، ويجب أن يكون هذا المنسوب مأخوذ عن
لقطة واحدة في جميع المبنى حتى لا نجد أعتاباً عالية وأخرى منخفضة مما يسبب اضطراباً في عمل النجار
والحداد والمبيض مع عمل خلوص في الارتفاع حوالي 2:1 سم لتسهيل تركيب خلوص النجارة.
التخديم
يلي مرحلة التعتيب مرحلة التخديم وتبدأ بوضع الأعتاب نفسها في مكانها وتنقسم الأعتاب إلى نوع يصب على
الأرض بشدة مكونة عادة من عدة ألواح خشب متراصة إلى جوار بعضها ومقسمة في طولها بقوالب من الطوب
إلى أجزاء بأطوال الأعتاب اللازمة وبعددها ، ونوع آخر يصب في مواضعها وذلك في حالة الأعتاب الكبيرة.
ويفضل بعض المهندسين أن يتم عمل محاكية ولو 12 سم (نصف طوبة) على الأقل بجوار أي عمود مسلح إذا
جاوره باب مباشرة لتفادي الدق والنقر.
وبعض المهندسين يفضلون عمل الفتحات ملاصقة للأعمدة المسلحة ويفضلون أن يكون العمود المسلح أحد كتفي
الفتحة.
التشحيط
يتخلف جزء من أعمال المباني عن التشطيب لحين فك الشدة الخشبية للسقف المسلح ولذا فإن جميع هذه الحالات
تستدعي قيام البناء بالمرور عليها دفعة واحدة بعرق لتشحيط الحوائط الناقصة جميعها إلى السقف مع عمل
الاحتياطات التي ذكرت في تخديم المباني.
الشنايش
يراعى في أعمال البناء بصفة مستمرة ترك الشنايش اللازمة للأعمال اللاحقة أو لعمل السقالات أو الشنايش
اللازمة لأعمال التركيبات والتشطيبات.
)أ) شنايش السقالات
1- شنايش تعمل في المباني لتركيب سقالات بسيطة لأعمال البناء في المناسيب العالية.
2- شنايش لتركيب سقالات البياض الداخلي للأسقف وأعالي الحوائط والكرانيش وأعمال الشبك الممدد.
3- شنايش لتركيب سقالات بياض الواجهة وتعمل هذه الشنايش في الحوائط الخارجية وكوبستات البلكونات
والدراوي أو كوبستة السطح.
4- شنايش لتركيب سقالات حماية المارة وتعمل على الواجهة أو في المناور.
5- شنايش لتمرير القمط لتدكيم شدات مسلحة لكمرات أو طبانات أو كوبستات مسلحة.
)ب) شنايش التركيبات والتشطيبات
1- شنايش في منسوب منخفض لصرف المجاري والمدادات الزهر والرصاص.
2- شنايش عالية لهوايات سخانات البوتاجاز ومداخنها وتعمل في جدران الحمامات أو المطابخ .
3- شنايش لمراوح هوائية أو أجهزة تكييف هواء وتعمل في مواضع التركيب حسب مقاسات الأجهزة وإطاراتها.
4- شنايش لمصادر الإضاءة المختفية في داخل الحائط.
5- شنايش مواسير ودفايات.
6- شنايش في كل مكان يتطلب فيه التصميم المعماري للعملية وجود فتحة في الحائط وذلك بدلاً من تكسير الفتحة
بعد إتمام البناء.
7- شنايش لتركيب أعتاب فتحات لم يتسنى تركيبها وقت البناء لظروف معينة.
8- شنايش يتطلبها التصميم الداخلي للعملية مثل عمل باكيات عميقة في الحوائط أو خانات أو أرفف داخل الحائط
أو فتحات مصعد طعام أو تليفون مشترك بين غرفتين أو فتحة مراقبة أو استعلامات.
وأهم ما يجب مراعاته في الشنايش ألا تكون قوالب الطوب التي تعلوها في وضع ضعيف يجعلها تطب أو تنزلق
إلى أسفل بل يجب أن يعمل قطع حل في اللحامات .
إذا زادت فتحة الشنايش عن 20 سم فينصح بعمل عتب لها لأنها أكبر من الطوب اللازم لتعتيبها بقالب طوب +
ركوبه من الناحيتين ، كما يجب بناء أول مدماكين أو ثلاثة مداميك من الطوب المصمت ويستحسن كذلك أن نبني
مدماكين مصمتين مرة أخرى في منسوب الأعتاب كحزام رابط للمباني.
النواحي الفنية للبناء بالطوب
الرباط هو نظام ركوب القوالب على بعضها واستمرار اللحامات يؤدي إلى ضعف تركيب الحائط.
1- رباط بلدي أو شرقي أو إنجليزي.
2- رباط فلمنكي مزدوج.
3- رباط فلمنكي مفرد.
4- رباط شناويات في الحوائط المنحنية وكذلك القواعد.
5- رباط آديات في حوائط نصف طوبة.
6- رباط حدائق.
7- طوب ظاهر أو طوب كسوة.
8- رباط معشق في الحوائط السميكة لزيادة قوتها الطولية لمنع التفكك.
9- مباني مفرغة لعزل الصوت والذبذبة والاهتزاز وللحماية من المطار.
10- مباني مسلحة
رباط جيد لم يستمر فيه اللحام فى اكثر من مدماك
حماية المباني أثناء العمل
في الأماكن ذات الرطوبة العالية ليلاً أو حين يتوقع هطول الأمطار فيوصى بتغطية المباني التي لم تكمل في نفس
اليوم بالخيش أو بشكاير الأسمنت أو المشمع أو ما شابه وذلك أثناء الليل.
ويجب على المهندس ملاحظة العمال أثناء نقل الطوب حيث أن تكسير الطوب والبلوكات يؤثر على إقتصاديات
المشروع وقد يعطل العمل فى حالة تكسير كميات كبيرة منه
الكرسي
ويختلف على حسب نوع العنصر الإنشائي الموضوع به
وهو عباره عن حامل مصنوع من أسايخ التسليح ويستخدم في رفع الحديد العلوي
في العناصر الإنشائية المختلفة
برندات
وهذا اسم يطلق على حديد الإنكماش الذي يوضع في العناصر الإنشائية عندما يزيد
عمقها عن 60 او 70 سم تقريبا
برانيط
وهي عباره عن الحديد الإضافي العلوي في السقف ويكون فوق الأعمدة في الأسقف
اللاكمرية وفوق الكمرات في الأسقف الكمرية
فواتير
وهي عباره عن حديد التسليح الذي يوضع حول الفتحات مثل فتحات المناور في
السقف اللاكمري
وقد يستخدم هذا الإسم بين العمال على حديد التسليح الذي يوضع كحديد اضافي
سفلي في منتصف الباكية عندما يزيد البحر
تنجيط الحديد
وهو مصطلح يطلق على تحديد المسافات بين أسياخ الحديد في المتر الواحد
تأكيس المحاور
وهو مصطلح يطلق على توقيع الريجة) الخنزيرة(
الشوكه
وهي عباره عن حديد التسليح العلوي الذي يوضع في الكوابيل (الخوارج(
وقد توضع بشكل أساسي) حديد علوي رئيسي) وقد توضع كحديد إضافي ولها شكل
خاص وإسلوب معين في التسليح
وتمتد داخل الباكية المجاورة مرة ونصف طول الكابولي
المرمات
يقصد بها الترميم بأنواعه لكن فى أجزاء صغيرة مثل مرمات المحارة (المساح) يعنى
فى بعض أجزاء الحوائط والأسقف ومرمات المبانى يعنى تكملة لجزء مبانى غير
مبنى وهكذا-----
مدماك:
صف من الطوب
شناوي:
هو طول القالب 25 او 20 سم في الطوب الأحمر المستخدم غالبا في أعمال البناء
أدى:
هو عرض القالب ويكون 12 سم في الطوب نفسه
عراميس:
وهي الفواصل الأسمنتيه بين الطوب المبني وتكون في حدود من 0.5 ل 1.0 سم
تكحيل الحائط : سد الفتحات البينيه بين القوالب وذلك في الجهة الأخرى (لجهة
المقابلة للتي يقف عليها البنا(
وهناك طرق للبناء
منها الطريقة التقليدية وهي الطريقة العادية
وهناك الطريقة الإنجليزيه
لحام مرقد:
هى كميه المونه التى توضع اسفل القالب
فتحه الشباك او البروز اللى اعلى الشبابيك او الفتحات عامه اسمه ميسقاله
الترويسه:
هى اول واخر طوبه فى المدماك وهما اول ما يبنى فى المدماك الواحد ثم يشد الخيط
البناوى بينهما
وذلك لرص وتكمله باقى المدماك
انواع البناء كثيره جدا جدا
اشهرهم الانجليزى يقال عليها التقليديه واحيانا تسمى طريق المصرى القديم
وهناك ايضا طريقه الفلمنكى وهناك رباط الحديقه الفلمنكى ورباط الحديق الانجليزى
وهناك الرباط الالمانى وايضا هناك الشناوى المستمر
ألزمت الحديد:
وهى ان يكون حديد العمدان موضوع في زاوية الكانة تماما
كانة شلش:
كاننة نوضع في الكمر لتوزيع الحديد الساقة على مسافات متساوية
كانة عيون:
وهى أول كانة في العمود وهى تأخذ شكل العيون للفها على حديد العمود سيخ سيخ
كانة حبة:
وهى كانة لمسك سيخين فقط
الجنش
عبارة عن الخطاف الذي به بدايه السيخ ونهايته وطوله يساوي عشر مرات قطر
السيخ المستخدم وفائدته زيادة تماسك الحديد بالخرسانه
الخلوص
وهو المسافه التي تترك بين الحديد والنجارة وتساوي 2.5 سم في كل اتجاه لايجاد
غلاف خرساني للحديد لوقاية الحديدي من الصدأ
البسكوته
2.5 سم *5* وهي قطعه خرسانيه او بلاستيك(وغالبا بلاستيك ابيض) ومقاسها 5
وتوضع اسفل الحديد لايجاد مقدار الخلوص او الغطاء الخرساني
الوصلات
عبارة عن وصلة اسياخ الحديد اذا كانت اطوالها قصيرة او وصله الاعمده ببعضها
وتسمى هذة الحاله ( الاشاير) وتساوي من 40 ال 60 مرة قطر السيخ المستخدم
التقسيط
عمليه توزيع المسافات بين الحديد وبعضه
توشيح العلام
عبارة عن وضع العلام حول قطر السيخ لتسهيل عمليه التوضيب
التجنيت
عمليه تحديد المسافات على حرف الشده الخشبيه لسهوله التركيب
الجريده
وهي الجزء المائل في الاسياخ المكسحه وهي بزاوي 45 درجه للكمر الذي عمقه اقل
من 60 سم وزاويه 60 في حاله زياده العمق عن 60 سم للكمرة
الجناح
هو الجزء العدل الممتد من الجزء المائل في الحديد المكسح
المعلق
وهو السيخ العلوي في الكمرات والسملات ويعلق عليه الكانات
الساقط
وهو الحديد السفلي في الكمرات والسملات
الدوران
هو السيخ المكسح في الكمرات والسملات
الفرش
هو الحديد السفلي الرئيسي ويوضع في البحر الصغير في البلاطات والقواعد المسلحه
الغطاء
وهو السيخ الذي يوضع اعلى الفرش ومتعامد عليه في البلاطات والقواعد المسلحه
البادي
وهو السيخ او الكانه الاولي ( ويستخدم ايضا على اول درجه للسلم ويسمى بادي
السلم(
الناهي
وهو السيخ او الكانه التي توضع في الاخر
الاليزون
نقطه التقاء الجناح بالجريدة او التقاء الجريده ببحر الدوران
الكرفته
السيخ المستخدم في تسليح الخزانات وحمامات السباحه
أرونجي
وهو العامل الذي يقوم بنقل الركام الي الخلاطة عند عملية الصب
فرمجي
وهو الصنيعي الذي يقوم بأد الخرسانة (عمل تسوية لها بالإدة) وكذلك يقوم بعمل
الدمك اليدوي عند الصب
الإدة
هي عبارة عن لوح او عرق من الخشب يختلف شكله على حسب الإستخدام المناط به
ويستخدم في أعمال البياض (المحارة) وكذلك استلامه
وأيضا في استلام اعمال البناء
وكذلك تستخدم في تسوية سطح الخرسانة ولكن لها شكل ومقاسات مختلفة في هذه
الحالة
المرمات
قد تكلم عنه أخ فاضل قبل ذلك وقال انها عبارة عن اعمال الترميمات....فجزاه الله
خيرا
وأضيف انها عبارة عن اعمال صغيرة تجرى فى المشروع كصب عنصر خرساني
صغير أو عمل حائط ......وما أشبه ذلك من الأعمال الإضافية وغالبا يكون نظام
الحساب فيها بالمقطوعية
حساب المقطوعية
وهو ان يتفق المقاول مع المالك على اجراء عمل ما بمقابل معين دون التقيد بكميات
هذا العمل او خلافه
البراميء
وهي عبارة عن قطع جميلة الشكل مصنوعة من الأسمنت والرمل معا او من الجبس
فقط
ويتم تركيبها في البلكونات أو على اي اصوار عموما لعمل شكل جمالي
التبليط:
عملية تركيب البلاط أو السيراميك
المبلط:
صنايعى تركيب البلاط أو السيراميك
الشقف أو الشأف:
وهى القراميد وتوضع فوق عتب الأبواب والشبابيك بالواجهات لعدم تراكم المياه
سواء من الأمطار فوق الأبواب أو الشبابيك
التكنة:
نصف برميل وغالبا ما يستخدمه مبيضى المحارة لتخمير المونة
الجرجورى-:
عبارة عن مصفاية توضع فوق الأسقف لتسريب المياه ويكون البلاط فوق السطح
مائلا ناحية الجرجورى وغالبا ما يوضع 2 جرجور فى ركنى المبنى من الخلف لتكون
معها المواسير
الجلاية:
ماكينة تستخدم لجلى وتنظيف البلاط
الحلقمة:
تبليط جزء معين وتسويته لسد النتوء والفتحات باستخدام المونة سواء كانت
بالأسمنت الأسمر أو الأبيض
الوزرة:
أحد التشطيبات وقد تكون عبارة عن موزايكو أو سيراميك فى أسفل الحائط بامتداد
المبنى بارتفاع من 20 إلى 30 سم
الباكتة:
عبارة عن وزر من الخشب يعلق فى منتصف الحائط وأعلى وأسفل من وسطه وغالبا
ما تستخد فى المدارس
البرور:
هى الحلية الخشبية التى تستخد لبروزة الأبواب من الخارج
الكريتال:
وهو حديد الحماية
ترفيع الحديد:
رفع الحديد عند صب الأسقف بتخانات لإبعاده عن ألواح التطبيق
المزراب:
أحد ملحقات الخلاطة ويستخدم لنقل الخرسانة مباشرة عند صب اللبشات أو القواعد
أو السملات وهو عبارة عن قطعة صاج كبيرة بشكل اسطوانى مكشوفة من الجانب
العلوى
تشحيط القمط:
هو دق القمط على الخشب أو الحوائط
البلاط السنجابى:
وهو البلاط الأسمنتى ذو اللون الأسمنتى ويستخدم غالبا فى تبليط الأسقف وغرف
المواتير
الجاليتراب:
عبارة عن ماسورة اسطوانية قطرها تقريبا 6 بوصة أو أقل أو أكثر وتستخدم
لتصريف مياه البالوعات وعدم تطاير رائحة منها لأنها تحتفظ بجزء من المياه ولا
تقوم بتسريبه كله
الغلاقة:
هى كسر منتظم من البلاط أو السراميك يستخدم لإكمال صف البلاط أو السراميك فى
حالة عد احتياجه لبلاطة كاملة
الشرب (بكسر الشين
نقطة منسوب
ميزان الخرطوم:
عبارة عن خرطوم رفيع توضع بداخله مياه ويستخد فى نقل المناسيب(الاشراب جمع
شرب) ومساوة الأجزاء مع بعضها على منسوب معين كمساوات الدرجة الأولى من
سلم من جهة اليمين بالدرجة الأولى لسلم أخر ناحية اليسار
النحات:
وهو العامل المتخصص فى التكسير كتكسير الأسفلت والخرسانة
الأسلحة:
وهى لفظة تطلق على كاسرات الشمس وهى عبارة عن أعمدة صغيرة القطاعات
تصب فوق الكمرات وتفصل بينها مسافات صغيرة وذلك فى الإتجاه المقابل للشمس
وغالبا ما تكون فى المنشأت الدراسية كالمدارس ومدرجات الكليات
البردورة:
واللفظة المتداولة هى البندورة وهى عبارة عن بلوكات خرسانية تستخدم لبناء
الأرصفة كأرصفة الطرق وما يستخدم فى الطرق يكون وزنه 100 كجم من الخرسانة
العادية وتستخد أيضا فى أرصفة حماية الأسوار أو الحدائق والمستخدمة فى هذه
الحالة وزنها 50 كجم والطول 50 سم والإرتفاع 35 سم
الرتش:
وهى لفظة تطلق على كسر وبقايا الجبس والجير والأسمنت أو أى بقايا من أى عمل
بالموقع ويتم التخلص منها ونقلها
دبوس الشيكارة أو يقال ملىء الشيكارة حتى الدبوس:
ملىء الشيكارة حتى نهايتها والجدير بالذكر أن متر الرمل المكعب يمكن قياسه فى
الموقع بعدد 24 شيكارة حتى الدبوس
بعض المصطلحات الفنية المستخدمة في أعمال الحداده المسلحه
الجنش
عبارة عن الخطاف الذي به بدايه السيخ ونهايته وطوله يساوي عشر مرات قطر
السيخ المستخدم وفائدته زيادة تماسك الحديد بالخرسانه
الخلوص
وهو المسافه التي تترك بين الحديد والنجارة وتساوي 2.5 سم في كل اتجاه لايجاد
غلاف خرساني للحديد لوقاية الحديدي من الصدأ
البسكوته
2.5 سم *5* وهي قطعه خرسانيه او بلاستيك(وغالبا بلاستيك ابيض) ومقاسها 5
وتوضع اسفل الحديد لايجاد مقدار الخلوص او الغطاء الخرساني
الوصلات
عبارة عن وصلة اسياخ الحديد اذا كانت اطوالها قصيرة او وصله الاعمده ببعضها
وتسمى هذة الحاله ( الاشاير) وتساوي من 40 ال 60 مرة قطر السيخ المستخدم
التقسيط
عمليه توزيع المسافات بين الحديد وبعضه
توشيح العلام
عبارة عن وضع العلام حول قطر السيخ لتسهيل عمليه التوضيب
التجنيت
عمليه تحديد المسافات على حرف الشده الخشبيه لسهوله التركيب
الجريده
وهي الجزء المائل في الاسياخ المكسحه وهي بزاوي 45 درجه للكمر الذي عمقه اقل
من 60 سم وزاويه 60 في حاله زياده العمق عن 60 سم للكمرة
الجناح
هو الجزء العدل الممتد من الجزء المائل في الحديد المكسح
المعلق
وهو السيخ العلوي في الكمرات والسملات ويعلق عليه الكانات
الساقط
وهو الحديد السفلي في الكمرات والسملات
الدوران
هو السيخ المكسح في الكمرات والسملات
الفرش
هو الحديد السفلي الرئيسي ويوضع في البحر الصغير في البلاطات والقواعد المسلحه
الغطاء
وهو السيخ الذي يوضع اعلى الفرش ومتعامد عليه في البلاطات والقواعد المسلحه
البادي
وهو السيخ او الكانه الاولي ( ويستخدم ايضا على اول درجه للسلم ويسمى بادي
السلم(
الناهي
وهو السيخ او الكانه التي توضع في الاخر
الاليزون
نقطه التقاء الجناح بالجريدة او التقاء الجريده ببحر الدوران
الكرفته
السيخ المستخدم في تسليح الخزانات وحمامات السباحه
ملحوظه
بالنسبه لل لنيه ليست وحدة قياس
بل هو رقم قياسي ترقم به اقطار الاسياخ
3 لنيه) 10 مم ) قطر السيخ رقم 3
لنيه) 12 مم 4)قطر السيخ رقم 4
5 لنيه) 16 مم ) قطر السيخ رقم 5
والكلام العلمى بتاعها
البوصة = 25.4 مم
8 بوصة / اللنية 1
الأسماء التجارية للحديد كما يلي
لنية 2.5 مم 8
مم 3 لنية 10
مم 4 لنية 12
مم 5 لنية 16
............وهكذا
اما للتسهيل والكلام البسيط بتاع السوق
1 +لنية 3ملى
اى ان
لينه تساوى 10 ملى
لينه تساوى 16 ملى
ماعدا السيخ
4 لينه بيساوى 12 مش 13
أسلوب وطريق الاستلام لأعمال المباني
أسلوب وطريقة استلام الأعمال الهندسية للمباني
تعليمات استلام أعمال الحفر
1- تحديد الروبير الثابت والمحاور الثابتة بالموقع.
2- توقيع الحدود الخارجية للمباني المراد حفرها.
3- توقيع الأماكن المراد حفرها بالجير أو علامة مميزة مع الأخذ في الاعتبار توسيع
حدود الحفر بحيث يتناسب مع تقوية جوانب النجارة وعمل الخنزيرة.
4- التأكد من خلو الأرض من مواسير الغاز و كابلات الكهرباء واستخراج ما يفيد
ذلك من الجهة المختصة.
5- تحديد أماكن تشوين الأتربة قبل البدء في الحفر.
- 6 البدء بحفر الأماكن البعيدة عن الطرق والتي لا تعوق الحركة داخل المشروع.
- 7 عند اختلاف طبقات الحفر أو ظهور طبقات مخالفة لتقرير الجسات يجب الرجوع
إلى المكتب الاستشاري الخاص بتقرير الجسات للمشروع.
- 8 يجب تسوية جوانب الحفر بحيث تكون مستقيمة ورأسية قدر المستطاع.
- 9 تسوية قاع الحفر تسوية مبدئية و مراجعة منسوب التأسيس بميزان القامة.
- 10 عند التأكد من سلامة منسوب التأسيس يجب نظافة و تسوية القاع.
-11 غمر الأرض بالماء حسب المدة الموضحة بتقرير الجسات.
-12 إزالة الروية إن وجدت و تسوية أماكن القواعد.
-13 يجب الإلزام بما جاء في تقرير الجسات].
تعليمات عمل إستلام أعمال الخرسانة العادية للأرضيات
1 .التأكد من نظافة سطح الردم.
2.التأكد من تمام دمك السطح النهائي.
3.التأكد من منسوب ظهر الدكة العادية النهائي.
4.التأكد من رش الردم بالماء جيداً قبل صب الخرسانة.
5.إتباع تعليمات عمل أعمال الصب.
استلام أعمال النجارة
أ: استلام نجارة قواعد و أساسات الخرسانة المسلحة:
1- مطابقة المحاور الإنشائية مع المحاور المعمارية وصحة توقيع الزوايا حسب
الرسومات.
2- التأكد من تطابق محاور القواعد مع المحاور المساحية الصحيحة.
3- مراجعة أبعاد القواعد وارتفاعاتها.
4- مراجعة التقفيل الجيد لجوانب القواعد مع بعضها وتسديد الفتحات بين الألواح.
5- مراجعة أماكن تثبيت الجوايط أو البالتات إن وجدت.
6- مراجعة أماكن فتحات ومسارات الصحي والكهرباء ...إلخ.
7- التأكد من تركيب بسكوت بين جوانب القاعدة وحديد تسليح القواعد.
8- مراجعة التقويات والتأكد من إتمامها بطريقة صحيحة ومتانتها.
ب: إستلام نجارة أعمدة الخرسانة المسلحة:
•قبل التقفيل والتقوية:
1- مراجعة رأسية المحاور مع المحاور الأصلية.
2- مطابقة محاور الأعمدة الإنشائية مع المعمارية.
3- مراجعة قطاع العمود وأبعاد الحطات.
4- مراجعة تثبيت العدد الكافي من البسكوت بين شدة العامود وحديد التسليح.
5- مراجعة أماكن فتحات ومسارات مواسير الكهرباء.
6- مراجعة أماكن ومناسيب أشاير حديد التسليح للأعتاب.
•بعد التقفيل والتقوية:
7- مراجعة التقفيل الجيد للأجناب وتسديد الفتحات.
8- التأكد من منسوب نهاية الصب وتحديد إرتفاع باب العمود.
9- مراجعة التقويات وتثبيتها جيداً مع التخشيب.
10- مراجعة الوزنات الرأسية.
11- مراجعة تثبيت التقويات ( الأحزمة ) وعددها ( 3 أحزمة في المتر على الأقل.(
ج : إسلام نجارة أسقف الخرسانة المسلحة:
أولاً : فوق السقف:
1- مراجعة الأبعاد الخارجية و تطابق المحاور مع المحاور الصحيحة.
2- مراجعة مناسيب وأماكن وإرتفاعات البلاطات على المستويات المختلفة.
3- مراجعة أبعاد وصحة زوايا بلاطات السقف.
4- مراجعة منسوب سطح الشدة مع الروبير والتأكد من مطابقته لمنسوب بطنية
السطح.
5- مراجعة أبعاد وإرتفاعات سقوط الكمرات.
6- مراجعة رأسية جوانب الكمرات.
7- مراجعة إرتفاع الجوانب الخارجية للسقف و تخانات البلاطات.
8- مراجعة سقوط بلاطات دورات المياه عن مستوى بقية البلاطات.
9- مراجعة التسديد بين ألواح التطبيق وبعضها :
-بين إلتقاء أجناب الكمرات مع تطبيق السقف.
-عند إلتقاء الكمرات مع بعضها ومع الأعمدة.
-بين قاع وأجناب الكمرات.
10 مراجعة أماكن وأبعاد فتحات الكهرباء / الصحي / التكييف / أخرى.. إلخ. .
11 مراجعة أماكن تثبيت الجوايط أو البالتات والتأكد من تثبيتها جيداً. .
ثانياً : تحت السقف:
12- مراجعة القوائم ( العروق ) والمسافات بينها.
13- مراجعة أماكن وصل العروق مع بعضها في حالة الإرتفاعات العالية والتأكد من
متانة التقوية عند الوصلات.
14- مراجعة جودة تثبيت عرقات الكمرات و بلاطة السقف.
15- مراجعة عمل تقويات الشدة بعروق مائلة (نهايز) في الإتجاهين وتثبيتها بالقمط
جيداً مع عروق الشدة ومع الأعمدة أو الحوائط المصبوبة.
16- مراجعة تقوية قاع الكمرات بعروق (حبس) بإستخدام القمط.
17- مراجعة تقوية رقاب الأعمدة والتأكد من سلامة التسديد بما يضمن عدم وجود
زوائد خرسانية بعد الفك.
18- مراجعة تقوية جوانب الكمرات الخارحية جيداً بشكالات في العروق الكابولية
(الإسكندراني) وتثبيتها بشمبر في تطبيق السقف.
19- مراجعة التقويات عند إتصال ألواح التطبيق ببعضها والتأكد من عمل الوصلات
بطريقة سليمة.
استلام حديد التسليح
أ: حديد تسليح الأساسات:
1- التأكد من نظافة حديد التسليح وعدم وجود صدأ.
2- مراجعة نوع وأقطار حديد التسليح وعددها وأطوالها.
3- تشكيل ورص الحديد طبقاً للرسومات.
4- مراجعة أماكن أشاير حديد الأعمدة وربطها بكانات.
5- مراجعة أقطار وعدد وطول حديد أشاير الأعمدة.
6- التأكد من تربيط الحديد جيداً.
7- تركيب كانة بعيون لأشاير الأعمدة.
8- تركيب كراسي للحديد العلوي.
ب: حديد تسليح الأعمدة والحوائط:
1- التأكد من نظافة حديد التسليح وعدم وجود صدأ.
2- مراجعة نوع وأقطار حديد التسليح وعددها وأطوالها.
3- مراجعة عدد الكانات وتقسيطها وربطها بالأسياخ.
4- التأكد من تركيب كانة بعيون للأعمدة.
5- التأكد من نظافة العامود قبل التقفيل.
ج: حديد تسليح أسقف الخرسانة المسلحة:
1- التأكد من نظافة حديد التسليح وعدم وجود صدأ.
2- مراجعة نوع وقطر وعدد أسياخ حديد التسليح.
3- مراجعة وصلات وأطوال أسياخ حديد التسليح حسب الرسومات.
4- مراجعة أبعاد كانات كمرات السقف وكذلك عددها و تقسيطها على مسافات
متساوية حسب الرسومات.
5- وضع بسكوت أسفل حديد تسليح البلاطات وبين الشدة وجوانب الكمرات.
6- ربط حديد تسليح الكمرات العلوي والسفلي مع الكانات بسلك رباط ربطاً جيداً.
أعمال الصب
أولاً : قبل الصب :
1- مراجعة وجود معايير للرمل والزلط.
2- مراجعة والتأكد من صلاحية الخلاط للعمل وصلاحية الهزاز للعمل.
3- مراجعة كفاية ونوعية تشوينات الصب : رمل ، زلط ، أسمنت ، مياه.
وجاهزيته. slump 4- مراجعة وجود مخروط اختبار ال
5- مراجعة وجود العدد الكافي من فرم مكعبات الخرسانة.
6- مراجعة رش الشدة الخشبية بالماء قبل الصب.
7- مراجعة ترتيب مراحل الصب مع المشرف المسئول عن الصب والفورمجي.
8- مراجعة تحديد أماكن فواصل الصب، فواصل التمدد والإنكماش ، فواصل الهبوط.
9- مراجعة وجود عيار مياه محدد للخرسانة.
10- مراجعة وضع البسكوت أسفل حديد بلاطات السقف وأسفل الحديد السفلي
للكمرات وبين أجناب الكمرات وحديد التسليح.
11- عمل سكك مناسبة للصب على إرتفاعات مناسبة.
12- تثبيت مناسيب الصب جيداً لكل عامود والتأكد من وضع المنسوب للفورمجي.
13- التأكد من أن إرتفاع الصب لا يزيد عن 3 أمتار كحد أقصى.
ثانياً : أثناء الصب
1- مراجعة والتأكد من دقة نسب الخلط وخاصة المياه.
2- التأكد من دمك كل جزء ينتهي صبه جيداً وخاصة الكمرات بدون أن يلامس الهزاز
الميكانيكي حديد التسليح قدر الإمكان.
3- التأكد من إتمام فرمجة سطح الخرسانة جيداً للجزء المنتهي منه.
4- قياس سمك البلاطات باستمرار والتأكد من انتظام سمك البلاطة حسب المطلوب.
5- رفع الخرسانة الزائدة أولاً بأول قبل الشك والتأكد من استواء ونظافة كل الأسطح
بعد اكتمال الصب.
ثالثاً : بعد الصب:
1- التأكد من استمرار معالجة الخرسانة لمدة سبعة أيام بعد الصب على الأقل.
2- التأكد من فك الشدات بطريقة صحيحة:
3- رش مياه جيداً قبل الفك.
4- الفك باستخدام عتلات وبحرص مع المحافظة على أسطح و زوايا الخرسانة
المصبوبة سليمة.
5- متابعة نتائج تكسير مكعبات الخرسانة في جدول متابعة منظم بالتواريخ.
اختبارات الخرسانة
أ: أثناء الصب
اختبار الهبوط:
أ: إجراء الاختبار:
1يستخدم قالب الاختبار القياسي/ مخروط ناقص ارتفاعه 30 سم وقطره السفلي .
20 سم و العلوي 10 سم.
2تصب الخرسانة بداخله على أربعة دفعات و تقلب كل دفعة 20 مرة بواسطة .
السيخ القياسي / قطر 16 مم وطول 60 سم بنهاية محدبة.
3بعد تمام ملء القالب يزال مرة واحدة مباشرة برفعه رأسياً لأعلى ويقاس هبوط .
الخرسانة من إرتفاعها الأصلي ويقارن بالهبوط المحدد في تصميم الخلطة.
ب: تكرار الاختبار:
1- يجري اختبار الهبوط لكل جزء يتم صبه قبل أخذ عينات مكعبات إختبار مقاومة
الضغط.
2- يجري اختبار الهبوط لكل 100.0 م 3 من الصب المستمر.
3- يجري إخبار الهبوط كلما أثبت الفحص الظاهري عدم تطابق القوام مع القوام
المطلوب.
ج : مسئولية إجراء الاختبار:
1- مراقب الخلط هو المسئول عن إجراء اختبار الهبوط بنفسه وبحضور المشرف
المسئول.
2- مشرف الصب هو المسئول عن عدم صب أي قلبة يدل فحصها ظاهرياً على عدم
مطابقتها للقوام المطلوب وعليه أن يقوم بإجراء إخبار هبوط لها إذا لزم ذلك.
ب: بعد الصب:
إختبار مقاومة الضغط للخرسانة ( تكسير المكعبات (
1- يستخدم المكعب القياسي ويملأه على ثلاث مرات يتم دمك كل جزء منها بقضيب
الدمك القياسي 25 مرة على الأقل ويتم أخذ 6 عينات على الأقل لكل عنصر إنشائي
يتم صبه أو لكل 100 م 3 في حالة إستمرار الصب.
2- تفك فرم المكعبات بعد مرور 24 ساعة على الأقل وتحفظ مغمورة في المياه حتى
يحين موعد تكسيرها.
3- تقارن نتائج التكسير للمكعبات بمقاومة الضغط المطلوبة طبقاً للأسس التالية:
•مقاومة الخرسانة بعد 3 أيام لا تقل عن 40 % من مقاومة الضغط للمكعبات بعد
28 يوم.
•مقاومة الخرسانة بعد 7 أيام لا تقل عن 75 % من مقاومة الضغط للمكعبات بعد
28 يوم.
•لا تقل نتيجة اختبار أي مكعب عن رتبة الخرسانة المطلوبة ولا يزيد الفرق بين
أكبر قراءة وأصغر قراءة عن 25 % من المتوسط.
مسئولية إجراء الإخبار:
•مشرف الصب هو المسئول عن أخذ العينات بنفسه وبحضور المهندس المسئول و
الاستشاري إذا أمكن.
•مهندس المكتب الفني بالمشروع هو المسئول عن متابعة نتائج تكسير العينات في
مواعيدها.
•مدير المشروع هو المسئول عن إبلاغ مدير التنفيذ في حالة حدوث مشكلة في نتائج
المكعبات ومتابعة خطوات حلها.
تعلم استلام بنود الأعمال الهندسية كمهندس محترف
تعليمات إستلام أعمال الحفر
1تحديد الروبير الثابت والمحاور *​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*تقدم اسعار المصنعيات الخاصة بجميع انواع التشطيبات للشقق والفيلات بأمهر الصنايعية 
تقدم اسعار المصنعيات الخاصة بجميع انواع التشطيبات للشقق والفيلات بأمهر الصنايعية وباسعار خاصة جدا 
اسعار بناء حوائط واعادة تقسيم دخلي للشقة 200 جم للالف طوبة 
اسعار مصنعيات محارة الحوائط سعر تجاري 10 جم للمتر 
أ'سعار مصنعيات محارة للحوائط سعر ميزان (أدة واوتار ) من 15 الي 17 جم للمتر حسب جودة بناء الحوائط
ا'سعار ومصنعيات اعمال الضهرية (المصيص) للاسقف 10 جم للمتر 
ا'سعار مصنعيات الكرانيش 15 و 20 سم للريسبشن والغرف 25 جم للمتر مدة التنفيذ 5 يوم 
اسعار مصنعيات تاسيس الكهرباء للشقق تاسيس فقط 25 جم للنقطة 
اسعارمصنعيات تشطيب الكهرباء 500 جم مدة التنفيذ 2 يوم
اسعار مصنعيات تاسيس السباكة والصحي للحمامات 700 جم للقطعة ( مطبخ + 2 حمام =2100 جم ) مدة النفيذ 2 يوم 
اسعار مصنعيات تشطيب السباكة والصرف الصحي 200 جم للقطعة ( مطبخ + 2 حمام = 600 جم )
اسعار مصنعيات الدهانات والنقاشة بدون اعمال ديكور 15 جم للمتر مدة التنفيذ 15 يوم
اسعار مصنعيات الدهانات والنقاشة اعمال ديكور للحوائط حسب الاتفاق و التصميم
اسعار مصنعيات وخامات الالموتيال قطاع السعد 300 جم للمتر السعر شامل الالوان والزجاج 6ملي والشيش والاكسسورات بلغاري والتركيب والنقل مدة التنفيذ 7 يوم
اسعار مصنعيات وخامات الالموتيال بي اس صغير 450 جم للمتر السعر شامل الالوان والزجاج 6ملي والشيش والاكسسورات بلغاري والتركيب والنقل مدة التنفيذ 7 يوم
اسعار مصنعيات وخامات الالموتيال بي اس وسط 550 جم للمتر السعر شامل الالوان والزجاج 6ملي والشيش والاكسسورات بلغاري والتركيب والنقل مدة التنفيذ 7 يوم
اسعار مصنعيات وخامات الالموتيال بي اس الكبير 750 جم للمتر السعر شامل الالوان والزجاج 6ملي والشيش والاكسسورات بلغاري والتركيب والنقل مدة التنفيذ 7 يوم
اسعار مصنعيات وخامات الالموتيال بي اس الكبير الجامبو (دابل جلاس) 850 جم للمتر السعر شامل الالوان والزجاج 12ملي والشيش والاكسسورات بلغاري والتركيب والنقل مدة التنفيذ 7 يوم
اسعار مصنعيات الدوارن للشبابيك 150جم لكل شباك او بالكونة 1 يوم 
اسعار مصنعيات النجارة للشقق 2500 3 يوم
اسعارمصنعيات لزق و تركيب السيراميك للحوائط والارضيات 15 جم للمتر مربع مدة التنفيذ حسب المساحة ( 100 متر مربع تنتهي في 2 يوم )
اسعار مصنعيات تركيب الرخام للحوائط 50 جم للمتر 
اسعار مصنعيات تركيب الرخام للارضيات 30 جم للمتر 
اسعار تركيب قطعيات مخصوصة للرخام يتم زيادة المتر 10 جم 
اسعار الباركية واتش دي اف حسب النوع والكمية 
اسعار ومصنعيات السقف الساقط ( اعمال حديد وشبك ) 350 جم للمتر مدة التنفيذ 5 يوم
اسعار ومصنعيات السقف الساقط وبيت نور جبسون بورد ( الالواح ) من 90 الي 150 جم للمتر حسب التصميم الذي سوف يتم تنفيذة مدة التنفيذ 5 يوم 
اسعار وتكاليف حمامات السباحة 
اعمال حفر مساحة40 متر مسطع بعمق 1.2 متر 12000 جم 
مصنعيات بناء الجدار العازل 2500جم 
مصنعيات صب خراسانة مرحلة اولي 40000جم 
تاسيس دورة تغذية وصرف 6500 جم 
مصنعيات صب خرسانة مرحلة تانية 35000جم
مصنعيات العازل مرحلة ثانية 7500جم 
مصنعيات تركيب سيراميك 8000 جم 
اسعار الاشراف في حالة رغبتكم وجود مشرف للاستلام من الصنايعية *​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*لعشاق عالم التشطيبات*

*لعشاق عالم التشطيبات

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfrkKTEiPNo&feature=c4-overview&list=UUOOdDeeQ1kw_1imb4fm1LHg*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*شطب شقتك من الالف الي الياء 
1ـ السباكة تاسيس 
يتم مد مواسير سباكة المانية الصنع ( ماركة بي ار ) ضمان 55 سنة ( مع اجراء اختبارات الضغط من قبل الشركة للحصول علي الضمان ) لمياة الشرب 
يتم مد مواسير صرف ماركة الشريف لمياة الصرف 
يتم عمل دائرة مياة ساخنة للحمام والمطبخ 
2 السباكة تشطيب 
يتم تركيب خلاطات مصرية الصنع ضمان عشر سنوات يتم اختيار الموديل من قبل العميل 
يتم تركيب بانيو 1.7 ضمان ثلاث سنوات يتم تركيب حوض وش وقاعدة تيواليت الماني الصنع يتم اختيارة من قبل العميل للشركات ايديال استادر كليوبترا درفيت 
يتم تركيب حوض مطبخ 2 فتحة ماركة فرنك سام 
يتم تركيب وصلات تغذية وصرف لكلا من غسالة اطباق غسالة اتوماتيك 
3 ـ الكهرباء تاسيس 
يتم مد سلك سويدي الصنع 
يتم عمل 55 مفتاح نارة وتغذية للاجهزة 
يتم عمل دائرة انترنت 
يتم عمل دائرة دش 
يتم عمل دائرة تليفون 
يتم يتم عمل دائرة جهد مرتفع للمطبخ 
4ـ الكهرباء تشطيب 
يتم تركيب جرس باب شقة 
يتم تركيب ديكتافون 


5ـ اعمال الدهانات 
يتم دهان عزل للحوائط
يتم دهان عدد 2 سكينة معجون 
يتم دهان عدد 2 وش بطانة 
يتم دهان عدد 2 وش دهان كمبيوتر يتم اختيار الالوان م قبل العميل
الخامات المستخدمة للدهانات المعجون ماركة سيابس الدهانات ماركة اسكيب 


6ـاعمال النجارة 
يتم تركيب باب خشبي لكل الغرف والمطبخ والحمام الباب محمل بعدد 2 قشرة ارو 
يتم تركيب باب الشقة الرائيسي ادونيسي الصنع مع تركيب معبرة لة 


7ـاعمال الالموتيال 
يتم تركيب الموتيال( قطاع السعد) لكل الشبابيك والمنافذ


8ـاعمال الاسقف 
يتم عمل مصيص وضهرية لكل الاسقف 
يتم عمل كرانيش للريسبش


9ـاعمال السراميك 
يتم تركيب سيراميك فرز اول م شركات الجوهرة او كليوبتر ا او رويال 
يتم اختيار الموديلات والالوان قبل العميل 
و
ثانيا فترة العمل40 يوم 
وبعدها تستلم الشقة *​


----------



## amm70 (27 سبتمبر 2013)

موضوع رائع ومفيد جدا


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (27 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*الاعمال الصحية و الكهربية على الميديد فاير

1
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?p384rz9sk88n0ai
2...
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?dshz44ihvq1jhe2
3
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?vybd6l5mda7bt6e
4
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?sdkc8ll8hkoq2ks
5
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?inmxw4hnaddsno3
6
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?crx4l4en43ax9ba
7
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?gb6l1ge7xrxjx6j
8
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?aw7m0me4cguqbv0
9
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?5ve24spqk8di2c5
10
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?1l0wrjbfil0c654
11
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?12gwrh74qy70j9b
12
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?l3ef08nethkx6sc
13
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?a5hbsjlaexz9b65
14
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?gcqh2ccv526g3ef
15
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?octi9u9qenyajws
16
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?h2d17n2c16g9bzp
17
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?fz5gddf2kwbupvd
18
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?9a0g7882sttmtia
19
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?o1hi77w26pufmrw
20
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?8i0dn8g1zqnp55d
21
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?a1hs11wd7vdhp1n
22
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?175a7x2eryprnkc
23
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jfl497a9e09dxnj
24
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?xoopms6mfx9j00o
25
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?312gt6y1pewysex*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*التشطيبات على الميديا فاير

1
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?n59cw2d17qge519
2
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?81tjzda6jlsh6gr
3
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?plzaryv885x18gd
4
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?nsiwr4onwdkwpcm...
5
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?u3agug6h3v3agkg
6
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?dq3hc9whz368cil
7
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?lyzy4allzz20y73
8
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?7k9kk2qs5iias6v
9
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?1awc5c39zoapepm
10
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?kliu19utj7bix7z
11
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?6q020bcud62kwz2
12
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?is6edevq3tbfskr
13
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?scg96g7buhpp8g6
14
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?br2owgta7bub8j3
15
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?pnigtz6mvmr2ak5
16
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?vykc9vgphyalqp8
17
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?29ghir2j2y6vg62
18
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?u487ea2188d3d3b
19
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?dse5c9t4tbswsep
20
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?3yocmi3q43er3gb
21
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?loiidx28c2cl9dj
22
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?pudeys32zz86r3i
23
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?omr0d3c6j4dxdd5
24
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?4lx9u8fghyh6koi
*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (28 سبتمبر 2013)

​*إستلام أعمال التنفيذ
إستلام أعمال الحفر :
1. تحديد الروبير الثابت والمحاور الثابتة بالموقع .
2. توقيع الحدود الخارجية للمباني المراد حفرها .
3. توقيع الأماكن المراد حفرها بالجير أو علامة مميزة مع الأخذ في الإعتبار
توسيع حدود الحفر بحيث يتناسب مع تقوية جوانب النجارة وعمل الخنزيرة
.
4. التأكد من خلو الأرض من مواسير الغاز و كابلات الكهرباء وإستخراج ما
يفيد ذلك من الجهة المختصة.
5. تحديد أماكن تشوين الأتربة قبل البدء في الحفر.
6. البدء بحفر الأماكن البعيدة عن الطرق والتى لا تعوق الحركة داخل
المشروع.
7. عند إختلاف طبقات الحفر أو ظهور طبقات مخالفة لتقرير الجسات يجب
الرجوع إلى المكتب الإستشاري الخاص بتقرير الجسات للمشروع .
8. يجب تسوية جوانب الحفر بحيث تكون مستقيمة ورأسية قدر المستطاع.
9. تسوية قاع الحفر تسوية مبدئية و مراجعة منسوب التأسيس بميزان
القامة.
10 . عند التأكد من سلامة منسوب التأسيس يجب نظافة و تسوية القاع.
11 . غمر الأرض بالماء حسب المدة الموضحة بتقرير الجسات .
12 . إزالة الروبة إن وجدت و تسوية أماكن القواعد.
13 . يجب الإلتزام بما جاء في تقرير الجسات.
إستلام أعمال الخرسانة العادية للأرضيات :
1. التأكد من نظافة سطح الردم.
2. التأكد من تمام دمك السطح النهائي.
3. التأكد من منسوب ظهر الدكة العادية النهائي.
4. التأكد من رش الردم بالماء جيداً قبل صب الخرسانة .
5. إتباع تعليمات عمل أعمال الصب.
إستلام نجارة قواعد و أساسات الخرسانة المسلحة :
1. مطابقة المحاور الإنشائية مع المحاور المعمارية وصحة توقيع الزوايا حسب
الرسومات .
2. التأكد من تطابق محاور القواعد مع المحاور المساحية الصحيحة .
3. مراجعة أبعاد القواعد وإرتفاعاتها .
4. مراجعة التقفيل الجيد لجوانب القواعد مع بعضها وتسديد الفتحات بين الألواح.
5. مراجعة أماكن تثبيت الجوايط أو البالتات إن وجدت .
6. مراجعة أماكن فتحات ومسارات الصحي والكهرباء ...إلخ .
7. التأكد من تركيب بسكوت بين جوانب القاعدة وحديد تسليح القواعد.
8. مراجعة التقويات والتأكد من إتمامها بطريقة صحيحة ومتانتها .
إستلام نجارة أعمدة الخرسانة المسلحة :
قبل التقفيل والتقوية :
1. مراجعة رأسية المحاور مع المحاور الأصلية .
2. مطابقة محاور الأعمدة الإنشائية مع المعمارية .
3. مراجعة قطاع العمود وأبعاد الحطات .
4. مراجعة تثبيت العدد الكافي من البسكوت بين شدة العامود وحديد التسليح .
5. مراجعة أماكن فتحات ومسارات مواسير الكهرباء .
6. مراجعة أماكن ومناسيب أشاير حديد التسليح للأعتاب.
بعد التقفيل والتقوية :
7. مراجعة التقفيل الجيد للأجناب وتسديد الفتحات .
8. التأكد من منسوب نهاية الصب وتحديد إرتفاع باب العمود.
9. مراجعة التقويات وتثبيتها جيداً مع التخشيب.
10 . مراجعة الوزنات الرأسية .
11 . مراجعة تثبيت التقويات ( الأحزمة ) وعددها ( 3 أحزمة في المتر على الأقل).
إستلام نجارة أسقف الخرسانة المسلحة :
فوق السقف :
1. مراجعة الأبعاد الخارجية و تطابق المحاور مع المحاور الصحيحة .
2. مراجعة مناسيب وأماكن وإرتفاعات البلاطات على المستويات المختلفة .
3. مراجعة أبعاد وصحة زوايا بلاطات السقف.
4. مراجعة منسوب سطح الشدة مع الروبير والتأكد من مطابقته لمنسوب بطنية
السطح .
5. مراجعة أبعاد وإرتفاعات سقوط الكمرات.
6. مراجعة رأسية جوانب الكمرات.
7. مراجعة إرتفاع الجوانب الخارجية للسقف و تخانات البلاطات .
8. مراجعة سقوط بلاطات دورات المياه عن مستوى بقية البلاطات .
9. مراجعة التسديد بين ألواح التطبيق وبعضها :
- بين إلتقاء أجناب الكمرات مع تطبيق السقف.
- عند إلتقاء الكمرات مع بعضها ومع الأعمدة .
- بين قاع وأجناب الكمرات.
10 . مراجعة أماكن وأبعاد فتحات الكهرباء / الصحي / التكييف / أخرى ..إلخ.
11 . مراجعة أماكن تثبيت الجوايط أو البالتات والتأكد من تثبيتها جيداً .
تحت السقف :
12 . مراجعة القوائم ( العروق ) والمسافات بينها .
13 . مراجعة أماكن وصل العروق مع بعضها في حالة الإرتفاعات العالية والتأكد من
متانة التقوية عند الوصلات .
14 . مراجعة جودة تثبيت عرقات الكمرات و بلاطة السقف.
15 . مراجعة عمل تقويات الشدة بعروق مائلة (نهايز) في الإتجاهين وتثبيتها بالقمط
جيداً مع عروق الشدة ومع الأعمدة أو الحوائط المصبوبة.
16 . مراجعة تقوية قاع الكمرات بعروق (حبس) بإستخدام القمط.
17 . مراجعة تقوية رقاب الأعمدة والتأكد من سلامة التسديد بما يضمن عدم وجود
زوائد خرسانية بعد الفك.
18 . مراجعة تقوية جوانب الكمرات الخارحية جيداً بشكالات في العروق الكابولية
(الإسكندراني) وتثبيتها بشمبر في تطبيق السقف.
19 . مراجعة التقويات عند إتصال ألواح التطبيق ببعضها والتأكد من عمل الوصلات
بطريقة سليمة .
إستلام حديد التسليح :
حديد تسليح الأساسات :
1. التأكد من نظافة حديد التسليح وعدم وجود صدأ.
2. مراجعة نوع وأقطار حديد التسليح وعددها وأطوالها.
3. تشكيل ورص الحديد طبقاً للرسومات.
4. مراجعة أماكن أشاير حديد الأعمدة وربطها بكانات.
5. مراجعة أقطار وعدد وطول حديد أشاير الأعمدة .
6. التأكد من تربيط الحديد جيداً .
7. تركيب كانة بعيون لأشاير الأعمدة.
8. تركيب كراسي للحديد العلوي.
حديد تسليح الأعمدة والحوائط :
1. التأكد من نظافة حديد التسليح وعدم وجود صدأ.
2. مراجعة نوع وأقطار حديد التسليح وعددها وأطوالها.
3. مراجعة عدد الكانات وتقسيطها وربطها بالأسياخ.
4. التأكد من تركيب كانة بعيون للأعمدة.
5. التأكد من نظافة العامود قبل التقفيل.
حديد تسليح أسقف الخرسانة المسلحة :
1. التأكد من نظافة حديد التسليح وعدم وجود صدأ.
2. مراجعة نوع وقطر وعدد أسياخ حديد التسليح.
3. مراجعة وصلات وأطوال أسياخ حديد التسليح حسب الرسومات.
4. مراجعة أبعاد كانات كمرات السقف وكذلك عددها و تقسيطها على مسافات
متساوية حسب الرسومات.
5. وضع بسكوت أسفل حديد تسليح البلاطات وبين الشدة وجوانب الكمرات.
6. ربط حديد تسليح الكمرات العلوي والسفلي مع الكانات بسلك رباط ربطاً جيداً.
أعمال الصب
قبل الصب :
1. مراجعة وجود معايير للرمل والزلط.
2. مراجعة والتأكد من صلاحية الخلاط للعمل وصلاحية الهزاز للعمل.
3. مراجعة كفاية ونوعية تشوينات الصب : رمل ، زلط ، أسمنت ، مياه.
وجاهزيته. slump 4. مراجعة وجود مخروط إختبار ال
5. مراجعة وجود العدد الكافي من فرم مكعبات الخرسانة.
6. مراجعة رش الشدة الخشبية بالماء قبل الصب .
7. مراجعة ترتيب مراحل الصب مع المشرف المسئول عن الصب والفورمجي.
8. مراجعة تحديد أماكن فواصل الصب، فواصل التمدد والإنكماش ، فواصل الهبوط.
9. مراجعة وجود عيار مياه محدد للخرسانة.
10 . مراجعة وضع البسكوت أسفل حديد بلاطات السقف وأسفل الحديد السفلي
للكمرات وبين أجناب الكمرات وحديد التسليح.
11 . عمل سكك مناسبة للصب على إرتفاعات مناسبة.
12 . تثبيت مناسيب الصب جيداً لكل عامود والتأكد من وضع المنسوب للفورمجي.
13 . التأكد من أن إرتفاع الصب لا يزيد عن 3 أمتار كحد أقصى.
أثناء الصب :
1. مراجعة والتأكد من دقة نسب الخلط وخاصة المياه .
2. التأكد من دمك كل جزء ينتهي صبه جيداً وخاصة الكمرات بدون أن يلامس الهزاز
الميكانيكي حديد التسليح قدر الإمكان.
3. التأكد من إتمام فرمجة سطح الخرسانة جيداً للجزء المنتهي منه.
4. قياس سمك البلاطات بإستمرار والتأكد من إنتظام سمك البلاطة حسب المطلوب.
5. رفع الخرسانة الزائدة أولاً بأول قبل الشك والتأكد من إستواء ونظافة كل الأسطح
بعد إكتمال الصب.
بعد الصب :
1. التأكد من إستمرار معالجة الخرسانة لمدة سبعة أيام بعد الصب على الأقل.
2. التأكد من فك الشدات بطريقة صحيحة:
- رش مياه جيداً قبل الفك.
- الفك بإستخدام عتلات وبحرص مع المحافظة على أسطح و زوايا الخرسانة
المصبوبة سليمة.
3. متابعة نتائج تكسير مكعبات الخرسانة في جدول متابعة منظم بالتواريخ.
إختبارات الخرسانة
أثناء الصب
إختبار الهبوط :
أ: إجراء الإختبار:
1. يستخدم قالب الإختبار القياسي ( مخروط ناقص إرتفاعه 30 سم وقطره السفلي
20 سم و العلوي 10 سم).
2. تصب الخرسانة بداخله على أربعة دفعات و تقلب كل دفعة 20 مرة بواسطة
السيخ القياسي ( قطر 16 مم وطول 60 سم بنهاية محدبة).
3. بعد تمام ملء القالب يزال مرة واحدة مباشرة برفعه رأسياً لأعلى ويقاس هبوط
الخرسانة من إرتفاعها الأصلي ويقارن بالهبوط المحدد في تصميم الخلطة.
ب: تكرار الإختبار :
1. يجري إختبار الهبوط لكل جزء يتم صبه قبل أخذ عينات مكعبات إختبار مقاومة
الضغط.
2. يجري إختبار الهبوط لكل 100.0 م 3 من الصب المستمر .
3. يجري إختبار الهبوط كلما أثبت الفحص الظاهري عدم تطابق القوام مع القوام
المطلوب.
ج: مسئولية إجراء الإختبار :
1. مراقب الخلط هو المسئول عن إجراء إختبار الهبوط بنفسه وبحضور المشرف
المسئول.
2. مشرف الصب هو المسئول عن عدم صب أي قلبة يدل فحصها ظاهرياً على عدم
مطابقتها للقوام المطلوب وعليه أن يقوم بإجراء إختبار هبوط لها إذا لزم ذلك.
بعد الصب :
إختبار مقاومة الضغط للخرسانة ( تكسير المكعبات ) :
1. يستخدم المكعب القياسي ويملأه على ثلاث مرات يتم دمك كل جزء منها بقضيب
الدمك القياسي 25 مرة على الأقل ويتم أخذ 6 عينات على الأقل لكل عنصر إنشائي
يتم صبه أو لكل 100 م 3 في حالة إستمرار الصب .
2. تفك فرم المكعبات بعد مرور 24 ساعة على الأقل وتحفظ مغمورة في المياه حتى
يحين موعد تكسيرها.
3. تقارن نتائج التكسير للمكعبات بمقاومة الضغط المطلوبة طبقاً للأسس التالية:
• مقاومة الخرسانة بعد 3 أيام لا تقل عن 40 % من مقاومة الضغط للمكعبات بعد
28 يوم.
• مقاومة الخرسانة بعد 7 أيام لا تقل عن 75 % من مقاومة الضغط للمكعبات بعد
28 يوم.
• لا تقل نتيجة إختبار أي مكعب عن رتبة الخرسانة المطلوبة ولا يزيد الفرق بين
أكبر قراءة وأصغر قراءة عن 25 % من المتوسط.
مسئولية إجراء الإختبار :
• مشرف الصب هو المسئول عن أخذ العينات بنفسه وبحضور المهندس المسئول و
الإستشاري إذا أمكن.
• مهندس المكتب الفني بالمشروع هو المسئول عن متابعة نتائج تكسير العينات في
مواعيدها.
• مدير المشروع هو المسئول عن إبلاغ مدير التنفيذ في حالة حدوث مشكلة في نتائج
المكعبات ومتابعة خطوات حلها.
إستلام أعمال الردم :
1. التأكد من نظافة قطاع الردم وإستكمال جميع أنواع العزل.
2. التأكد من أن الردم على طبقات محددة الإرتفاع ووجود علامات ظاهرة لتحديد هذه
الطبقات.
3. التأكد من غمر الردم بالمياه لمدة 24 ساعة غمرا تاماً .
4. التأكد من تمام الدك لكل طبقة على حدة.
إستلام أعمال المباني :
تنفيذ أعمال المباني :
1. يتم عمل منسوب أفقي ثابت (شرب) وتعليمه على الأعمدة الخرسانية قبل البدء
في أعمال المباني.
2. يتم مراقبة نسب خلط مونة المباني.
3. يتم عمل مدماك أرضي بكامل الدور أو الوحدة مع :-
-1-3 إسترباع الغرف.
-2-3 تحديد أماكن الفتحات .
-3-3 وزن المباني أسفل الكمرات.
4. يتم وضع قوالب الطوب (أول مدماك) على فرشة كاملة من المونة.
5. يتم إستخدام قوالب سليمة بصفة دائمة والتأكد من عدم إستخدام كسور القوالب
في البناء قدر الإمكان.
6. يتم تقسيط المداميك على إرتفاع الحوائط بحيث تكون جميع المداميك متساوية
وكذلك العراميس.
7. يجب أن ترتفع حوائط المبني بإنتظام بحيث لا يزيد إرتفاع أي جزء عن الآخر
بأكثر من 1.5 م في أي وقت ، وينتهي آخر مدماك في منسوب بطنيات الميدات
وبلاطات الأسقف والأعتاب و لا تستعمل أجزاء الطوب.
2 سم أولاً بأول حتى تساعد على تماسك - 8. يجب تفريغ العراميس بمقدار من 1
البياض أو الكحلة .
9. ترش العراميس بالماء بعد تفريغ العراميس ثم تكحل بالمونة.
10 . يجب عمل الكحلة من أعلى الحائط إلى أسفله خاصة العراميس الطولية .
11 . في حالة البناء بالطوب المفرغ والخفاف يتم عمل 3 مداميك من الطوب
المصمت أسفل وأعلى البلاطة المسلحة وكذلك عمل مدماكين في منسوب العتب من
الطوب المصمت وأيضاً حول فتحات الشبابيك والأبواب.
12 . في حالة الحوائط نصف طوبة تبني المحاكية بجوار العمود الخرسانة بمقاس لا
يقل عن 20 سم أما إذا قل المقاس عن ذلك يجب صب المحاكية مع العمود.
13 . يتم إستخدام ميزان خيط لمراجعة رأسية الحوائط كل ثلاثة مداميك.
14 . في حالة مباني الحوائط الساندة بالطوب المفرغ يتم وضع أسياخ حديد رأسية
على مسافات أفقية 1.2 م ويتم ملء البلوكات المار بها أسياخ الحديد بمونة أسمنتية.
إستلام أعمال المباني :
1. عدم إستعمال وحدات طوب تالفة .
2. ملأ العراميس الطولية والعرضية .
3. يتم إستخدام " قدة " ألمونيوم بطول 3.00 متر في جميع الإتجاهات لمراجعة
إستواء السطح وضمان عدم وجود تربيات في البياض .
4. سمك اللحامات الرأسية والأفقية لا يزيد عن 2 سم .
5. يجب تفريغ لحامات المباني التى سيتم بياضها بعمق حوالي 1 سم.
6. مراجعة تشحيط المباني.
7. تربط قواطيع المباني مع الأعمدة الخرسانية بخوص عرضها لا يقل عن
2.5 سم(كانات).
8. يتم طرطشة الأعمدة بعد فكها وتمام معالجتها وقبل بناء الحوائط الملاصقة بوقت
كاف يكفي لتصلد الطرطشة .
9. يتم التأكد من تقسيط إرتفاع المباني بحيث لا يكون هناك فاصل يزيد عن 1 سم
بين آخر مدماك مباني وبطنيات الكمرات أو بلاطات الأسقف.
إستلام أعمال البياض :
الطرطشة والبؤج :
يراعى الآتي في أعمال الطرطشة :
1. التأكد من مطابقة نسب مكونات الطرطشة المستعملة للمواصفات و سد جميع
الفتحات قبل الطرطشة بورق شكاير.
15 سم) بين أي - 2. التأكد قبل الطرطشة من تثبيت شرائح شبك ممدد بعرض ( 10
عنصر خرساني والمباني ، بحيث نصفه يثبت على الخرسانة والآخر على المباني
وذلك لمقاومة التمدد والإنكماش الناتج عن تغير درجات الحرارة والرطوبة .
2 سم ( نصف سم). / 3. لا يقل سمك الطرطشة عن 1
4. مونة الطرطشة تكون عجينة متماسكة وليست سائلة وترش بالماكينة أو القذف
القوي على سطح المباني.
5. عدم وجود حرامية وتجانس الطرطشة.
6. سطح الطرطشة يكون خشن ومدبب لقبول وتماسك طبقة البطانة.
7. يتم رش المياه يومياً صباحاً ومساء مدة لا تقل عن يومين.
يراعى الآتي في أعمال البؤج :
8. يتم عمل البؤج على مسافات لا تزيد على 2.00 متر في الإتجاهين الأفقي
والرأسي بإرتفاع نصف متر فوق سطح الأرض وتحت السقف بحوالي نصف متر.
9. يتم مراجعة إستواء البؤج رأسياً بميزان الخيط وأفقياً بالمسطرة الألمونيوم
ومراجعة صحة الزوايا القائمة بالزاوية المعدنية .
10 . يتم إسترباع أبعاد المسطحات عند عمل البؤج .
11 . يتم تكسير البؤج بعد الإنتهاء من البطانة وعمل الترميم مكانها.
بياض التخشين والبطانة :
1. تراجع نسب مكونات مونة بياض البطانة طبقاً للنسب في المواصفات الفنية
للمشروع.
2. لا يزيد سمك بياض الحوائط عن 2.5 سم ولا يزيد سمك بياض الأسقف عن 1.5
سم .
3. تدرع البطانة بقدة في الإتجاهات الثلاثة ( أفقية / رأسية / قطرية ) مع التأكد من
إستواء القدة ونظافتها.
4. التأكد من عدم وجود فراغات بين القدة والبياض.
5. يتم تخشين السطح بالبروة بعد الإنتهاء من الدرع بالقدة في حالة بياض التخشين
وفي حالة البطانة تمشط البطانة قبل جفافها حسب نوع الضهارة عليها.
إستلام أعمال الحلوق الخشبية :
أعمال التوريد :
1. التأكد من مطابقة نوع الخشب للنوع المطلوب من العميل في مواصفات البند
(موسكي / زان / أرو) وأنه من أجود صنف منها.
2. التأكد من مطابقة قطاعات الحلوق لمواصفات البند.
3. التأكد من عدم وجود عقد سائبة خبيثة.
أعمال التركيب :
1. التأكد من دهان جميع الحلوق وجهين من السلاقون.
2. التأكد من عزل جانب الحلق المتصل بالمباني بالبيتومين.
3. التأكد من مطابقة أبعاد الحلوق للمقاسات المذكورة في المقايسة وجدول
التشطبيات.
4. التأكد من تطابق مستوى الحلق مع مستوى بؤج البياض .
5. التأكد من رأسية القوائم بإستخدام ميزان الخيط وأفقية الجلسة والرأس العليا
بإستخدام ميزان المياه وصحة الزوايا القائمة بإستخدام الزاوية المعدنية.
6. التأكد من تثبيت الحلوق جيداً بالكانات في المباني أو مسامير فيشر في الخرسانة.
إستلام أعمال الأرضيات :
(بلاط السيراميك / ترابيع رخام) :
1. التأكد من نظافة السطح المطلوب تبليطه من المخلفات والأخشاب وخلافه.
2. التأكد من وجود منسوب( شرب) للسطح المطلوب تبليطه وخاصة في الأركان.
3. التأكد من إسترباع الحجرات قبل البدء في عملية التركيب وتحديد أماكن الغلايق.
4. التأكد من عمل ميول البلاط الصحيحة وربطها بكل منسوب صرف المياه
والمنسوب الخارجي أو درج السلالم ومنسوب جلسات حلوق أبواب البلكونات إن
وجدت.
5. التأكد من فرش طبقة رمل نظيف سمكها لا يزيد عن 8 سم قبل البلاط.
6. التأكد من أن سمك المونة المستخدمة في التركيب لا يقل عن 2 سم.
7. التأكد من إستواء السطح النهائي بإستخدام القدة الألمونيوم طول 2.5 م وصحة
المنسوب والميول بإستخدام ميزان المياه.
8. التأكد من سلامة وإكتمال سقي البلاط بعد التركيب وعمل الغلايق.
إستلام أعمال الصحي الخارجية :
أعمال التغذية بالمياه :
1. التأكد من رأسية أعمدة التغذية .
2. التأكد من تركيب أربطة ( أفايز ) للمواسير مع الحوائط كل مسافة لا تزيد عن 2
متر مع تثبيتها جيداً في الحوائط والتأكد من وجود مسافة لا تقل عن 3 سم بين
أعمدة الصرف والحوائط.
3. التأكد من إختبار الضغط للمواسير بالمياه( الكبس) تحت ضغط 7 كجم/سم 2 لمدة
نصف ساعة.
أعمال الصرف الرأسية ( الزهر والبلاستيك ) :
1. التأكد من رأسية أعمدة التغذية .
2. التأكد من صحة لحامات المواسير مع بعضها طبقاً للمواصفات لكل نوعية بالكشف
على عينات أطواق حديدية منها.
3. التأكد من تركيب (أفايز ) للأعمدة مع الحوائط كل مسافة لا تزيد عن 1.5 م مع
تثبيتها جيداً في الحوائط .
4. التأكد من إجراء إختبار الضغط بالمياه الكبس لجميع الأعمدة.
5. التأكد من إرتفاع نهايات أعمدة الصرف متر على الأقل بعد نهاية المبني.
6. تغطية جميع الأعمدة بطنابيس من السلك أو المعدن.
خطوط الصرف الأفقية ( الزهر والفخار) :
1. التأكد من وجود منسوب ثابت (شرب) لمراجعة مناسيب خط الصرف منه.
2. التأكد من أن منسوب نهاية خط الصرف أعلى من منسوب حجرة التفتيش أو الخط
الرئيسي.
3. التأكد من أن تكون المواسير في خط مستقيم وبميل واحد ثابت مناسب لقطر
قطر الماسورة بالسم). × 10 ) ÷ الماسورة، ( معدل الإنحدار = 1
4. التأكد من موجود أبواب الكشف والتسليك في أول ونهاية كل خط.
5. التأكد من صحة ميول الفرشة الخرساينة أسفلها.
6. التأكد من إجراء إختبار الضغط بالمياه ( الكبس) وعمل مخروط رأسي يملأ مع
الماسورة بالماء وتتم مراقبة منسوب الماء لمدة ساعتين على الأقل.
إستلام أعمال عزل الرطوبة :
1. التأكد من نظافة أسطح الخرسانة المراد عزلها من الأتربة والمواد الناعمة.
2. التأكد من عدم وجود أي زوائد حديدية أو شمبر في سطح الخرسانة.
3. التأكد من عمل مثلث مونة عند إلتقاء الحوائط مع بلاطات الأسطح.
4. التأكد من عمل وزرة بإرتفاع لا يقل عن 20 سم.
5. التأكد من عدم وجود فتحات أو ثقوب في طبقات الخيش المقطرن.
6. التأكد من أن الخيش مشبع بالبيتومين تماماً.
7. التأكد من عدد طبقات الخيش والبيتومين وتعامد طبقتي الخيش مع بعضهما.
إستلام أعمال السيراميك :
السيراميك الحوائط :
1. التأكد من إسترباع الحوائط وتحديد أماكن الغلايق.
2. التأكد من بروز مستوى الحلوق المسافة اللازمة للتطابق مع مستوى السيراميك.
3. التأكد من طرطشة الحوائط قبل تثبيت السلك.
4. التأكد من أن العراميس الأفقية والرأسية موحدة السمك ومتعامدة ومستقيمة
ومتعامدة مع بعضها.
5. التأكد من إستواء السطح النهائي للسيراميك.
6. التأكد من عدم وجود إختلاف في لون البلاط .
7. التأكد من إكتمال وجودة سقية البلاط.
8. التأكد من صحة وجودة غلايق البلاط حول الفتحات وفي الأركان.
سيراميك الأرضيات :
1. التأكد من إسترباع الحوائط وتحديد أماكن الغلايق .
2. التأكد من أن سمك فرشة الرمل أسفل البلاط لا يزيد عن 8 سم.
3. التأكد من إستواء سطح البلاط وصحة الميول على بالوعة الصرف وجودة
الغلايق.
4. التأكد من أن العراميس في الإتجاهين موحدة السمك ومستقيمة و متعامدة مع
بعضها .
5. التأكد من عدم وجود إختلاف في لون البلاط.
6. التأكد من إكتمال وجودة سقية البلاط.
إستلام أعمال الألمونيوم :
1. التأكد من مطابقة قطاع الباب أو الشباك للقطاعات الواردة بالمواصفات الخاصة
بالمشروع أو العينة المعتمدة.
2. التأكد من مقاسات الأبواب والشبابيك الألمونيوم ومطابقتها لمقاسات وأبعاد جدول
التشطيبات.
3. التأكد من وجود جميع الإكسسوارات الخاصة بالأبواب والشبابيك ( البصمة ،
العجل، ...إلخ )
4. التأكد من سلامة الوصلات عند الأركان وزاوية الإتصال على 45 درجة وعدم
وجود تنوير بها .
5. التأكد من سلامة تسكيك الأبواب والشبابيك.
إستلام أعمال الكريتال :
1. التأكد من مطابقة القطاعات الموردة للقطاعات المطلوبة في المواصفات أو العينة
المعتمدة.
2. التأكد من مطابقة الأعمال للأبعاد والمقاسات المطلوبة.
3. مراجعة تفاصيل أعمال الكريتال للكوبستات والدرابزين مع التفاصيل الواردة
بالمواصفات.
4. التأكد من جودة اللحامات ومتانتها، وعدم وجود زوائد لحام.
5. التأكد من سلامة تسكيك الأبواب والشبابيك الكريتال.
إستلام أعمال بياض الواجهات :
الطرطشة والبؤج :
1. التأكد من النظافة التامة حول حوائط الواجهات .
2. يجب رش الواجهة رشاً غزيراً بالماء قبل بدء أعمال الطرطشة و التأكد قبل
15 سم) بين أي عنصر خرساني - الطرطشة من تثبيت شرائح شبك ممدد بعرض ( 10
والمباني ، بحيث نصفه يثبت على الخرسانة والآخر على المباني وذلك لمقاومة
التمدد والإنكماش الناتج عن تغير درجات الحرارة والرطوبة .
3. التأكد من مطابقة نسب مكونات الطرطشة المستعملة للمواصفات.
4. التأكد من الأمان التام للسقالة على الواجهة .
5. التأكد من وجود ستائر بلاستيك أو ما يشابهها عند العمل بشوارع عمومية أو
مناطق سكنية.
6. التأكد من تركيب جميع حلوق الواجهة وكذلك التأكد من إستلامها .
7. التأكد من الإنتهاء من أعمال الصحي وأعمال الكهرباء الخاصة بالواجهة.
8. التأكد من تقطيع جميع الحديد البارز من الكمرات والسقالات والسقف والأعمدة.
9. لا يقل سمك الطرطشة عن نصف سم.
10 . مونة الطرطشة تكون عجينة متماسكة وليست سائلة و ترش بالماكينة أو القذف
العمودي القوي على الحوائط.
11 . عدم وجود حرامية وتجانس الطرطشة .
12 . التأكد من أن سطح الطرطشة خشن ومدبب لقبول تماسك طبقة البطانة.
13 . يتم رش المياه صباحاً ومساءاً مدة لا تقل عن يومين.
14 . يتم عمل بؤج الواجهة على مسافات لا تزيد عن 2 م في الإتجاهين الأفقي
والرأسي.
15 . التأكد من ضبط السواعي للواجهة.
16 . إذا كانت هناك أسلحة أو ما يشابهها يجب إسترباع البؤج الخاص بها أو عمل
فارمة خاصة بها.
17 . يتم تكسير البؤج بعد الإنتهاء من أعمال البطانة وملء مكانها.
البطانة :
1. تراجع نسب مكونات مونة بياض البطانة طبقاً للنسب في المواصفات الفنية
للمشروع.
2. لا يزيد سمك بياض الحوائط عن 2.5 سم ولا يزيد سمك بياض الأسقف عن 1.5
سم.
3. تدرع البطانة بقدة في الإتجاهات الثلاثة (أفقية / رأسية / قطرية) مع التأكد من
إستواء القدة ونظافتها.
4. التأكد من عدم وجود فراغات بين القدة والبياض.
5. يتم تخشين السطح بالبروة بعد الإنتهاء من الدرع بالقدة في حالة بياض التخشين
وفي حالة البطانة تمشط البطانة قبل جفافها حسب نوع الضهارة عليها.
6. تمشيط الواجهة قبل جفافها حسب نوع الضهارة عليها.
7. يجب إتمام بياض الجلسات والأميات والأسلحة و خلافه والتأكد من جودتها.
8. يجب رش البطانة بالماء لمدة لا تقل عن 3 أيام.
9. يجب المرور على بطانة الواجهة للإطمئنان على جودتها وعدم وجود تطبيل بها،
أو تنميل وخلافه.
الضهارة :
1. تتم الضهارة حسب اللون والنوع المعتمد.
2. نظافة مواسير الصحية من آثار الضهارة.
إستلام أعمال الدهانات :
1. التأكد من أن جميع البويات المستخدمة بأعمال الدهانات والمعاجين ومكوناتها
تفي بالمواصفات القياسية.
2. التأكد من لصق بكر لاصق لحماية الألمونيوم وكذلك تغطية الوزرات وباقي البنود
بأغطية واقية قبل البدء في أعمال الدهانات ( مشمع مثلاً).
3. قبل البدء في أعمال الدهانات يجب التأكد من عدم وجود مرمات بياض ، والتأكد
من عدم وجود أجزاء مطبلة.
4. قبل البدء في أعمال الدهانات يجب التأكد من تقطيع أشاير الحديد في الأسقف
والأعمدة والتقطيب مكانها.
5. التأكد من نظافة الأسطح المراد دهانها من الأتربة والزيوت والشحوم وخلو
الأسطح من النتوءات والثقوب واللحامات " ومراشمة الأسطح".
6. يجب تجليخ الحوائط والأسقف المراد دهانها بزيت الكتان النقي.
7. التأكد من أن المعجون على الأسطح شديد الإلتصاق بها وبملء جميع المساحات
الموجودة بالأسطح.
8. التأكد من إستواء السكينة الأولى ونعومتها والتأكد من عدم وجود رايش أو بنس
بها وأن تكون ناعمة الملمس.
.% 9. التأكد من إعطاء وجه من بوية الزيت مع أكسيد زنك بنسبة 5
10 . التأكد من سحب السكينة الثانية في إتجاه عمودي على السكينة الأولى و أن
تكون ناعمة الملمس وخالية من البنس والرايش وخلافه.
11 . التأكد من دهان وجه من بوية الزيت بعد جفاف السكينة الثانية.
12 . التأكد من تلقيط الأجزاء المعيبة بعد دهان وجه الزيت.
13 . قبل إعطاء الوجه الأخير يجب التأكد من نظافة الأسطح وعدم وجود تسييل أو
رايش أو كل ما يعيب الأسطح.
14 . التأكد من حرق العقد الموجودة بالنجارة أو دهانها بالجمالكة الثقيلة قبل البدء
في أعمال الدهانات ، والتأكد من إزالة البزوز المفككة وعمل بديلها خشب.
15 . التأكد من عدم ترك أجزاء كاشفة بالنجارة أو ظهور تمشيط الفرشة في الوجه
الأخير .
16 . التأكد من تمام دهان الحلوق.
في حالة دهان البلاستيك يتم مراعاة ما سبق ويكون ترتيب الأوجه كما يلي :
1. تجليخ الحوائط بزيت بذرة الكتان النقي.
2. يتم سحب السكينة الأولى .
3. إعطاء وجه من بوية البلاستيك.
4. يتم سحب السكينة الثانية .
5. إعطاء وجه من بوية البلاستيك.
6. تلقيط الحوائط.
7. الوجه الأخير من بوية البلاستيك طبقاً للون المعتمد من الإستشاري*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*موسوعة الدهانات*

*موسوعة الدهانات*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*أعمال القصارة

تعريف القصارة:
البياض, المساح اللياسة ( (Plaster C:\WINDOWS\hinhem.scrعبارة عن مونة (خلطة أسمنتية) يمسح بها الطوب بغرض عمل طبقة تمهيدية لما بعدها من التشطيبات. وهي تتم على مرحلتين: 
-الطرطشة(الرشقة): تتكون الخلطة من 500 كجم 
-البياض(المساح): تتكون المساح من طبقتين:
-طبقة البطانة الخشنة 
-طبقة الظهارة الناعمة
يلاحظ نسبة الاسم...نت بالطرطشة أكثر منها بالمساح لان الطرطشة هي عبارة عن طبقة ربط بين حوائط الطوب والمساح.
المكونات الرئيسية للخلطة: 
مواد خلطة القصارة 
1 -الأسمنت: مطابق لمواصفات الأسمنت في أعمال الخرسانة ومن أجود الأنواع. 
2 -مادة أصباغ " ديبك ” مسحوق اللون: تعمل طبقة بلاستيكية وتقوي القصارة و يجب أن يكون مسحوق الألوان المستعمل في القصارة 
أو رشة الشبريز من النوع الثابت الذي لا يتغير أو يخف لونه من حرارة الشمس.
3 -الماء: يجب أن يكون الماء من النوع النظيف الخالي من الأملاح الضارة والعضوية (صالح للشرب).
4- الركام الناعم: (الرمل ) يكون الركام الناعم المستعمل اما من الرمل الطبيعي السليسي او ناتج كسر الحجر الطبيعي او من خليط منهما على ان يكون ذلك الركام خاليا من المواد الضارة والتي لها تأثير عكسي على معدل تصلب ومتانة ومظهر القصارة كالمواد الطبيعية واملاح الكبريتات واملاح الحديد والمواد العضوية والمايكا وخلافها.
5- الشبك المعدني وشبك الدجاج: يستعمل الشبك المعدني للسقوف الاصطناعية المطلوب قصارتها ومن انواع هذا الشبك expanded metal ويحضر بالاقيسة المطلوبة ويثبت بالمسامير الفولاذية
اما شبك الدجاج يستعمل لتسليح الوصلات بين المواد المختلفة وفي الزوايا إذا لم تصب قطعة واحدة وكذلك بين جدران الطوب والأعمدة والجسور والأعمدة وحيثما يلزم ويكون شبك الدجاج مجلفن لا يتجاوز قطر فتحته (15ملم) وتثبت الشرائح بواسطة مسامير وتكون بعرض (20سم) على الاقل والمسافة بين مسمارين يجب ان لا تزيد في نفس الجهة عن (50سم) ويثبت الشبك بحيث يغمر كليا في وجه القصارة الأول.

الأعمال التحضيرية:
أ‌- تنظيف الجدران
تنظف الجدران من أية مواد غريبة وتزال الخرسانة الناتجة وتخشن الجدران بفراشي حديدية وتنكش الفراغات والفواصل وترش الجدران بالماء قبل المباشرة بالقصارة وكذلك تسلح الوصلات والفواصل وحيثما يلزم.
ب‌- شبكة خريس والتحشية فوق التمديدات
1. قبل مباشرة القصارة يستعمل الشبك المعدني المجلفن ( Galvanized ) بعرض (20سم) وبفتحات سداسية (10-15مم) لربط جدران الطوب بالأعمدة المسلحة أو بالجسور المسلحة وفوق التمديدات الكهربائية وعند التقاء المساح القديم مع الجديد ومواسير الماء وحيثما يتوقع حدوث تشققات ويثبت الشبك بمسامير فولاذية لأبعاد (50سم) من الجهتين تثبيتا جيدا.
2. كما ويجب وضع زوايا معدنية مثبت على أطرافها شبك وذلك على جميع زوايا الجدران البارزة واستخدام زوايا التقوية المجلفنة لحواف الفتحات الداخلية والخارجية وتحشية جميع الثقوب والخطوط الممدودة ضمنها المواسير بالاسمنت والرمل نسبة (3:1) من جميع الجهات لغاية مستوى وجه الحائط.

ت‌- التأكد من الانتهاء من عمل التمديدات الكهربائية والصحية 

أولاً: القصارة الداخلية:
تعمل القصارة الداخلية ثلاثة وجوة على الشكل التالي:
الوجة الاول: أولا يتم وضع طبقة الرشقة (الطرطشة الإسمنتية), (المسمار): وهي طبقة تحضيرية للجدران والأسقف الغرض منها الحصول على سطح خشن مدبب الرؤوس لزيادة التماسك بين طبقة البطانة والجدران وتتكون من خلط اسمنت مع رمل ناعم بنسبة حجميه 1:1 وسماكتها من 2-5مم. وتتم سقاية هذه الطبقة لمدة 3 أيام.

الوجة الثاني: طبقة البطانة (الخشنة):
وهي طبقة القصارة الأساسية التي تحدد استوائية واستقامة السطح وتتراوح سماكتها من 10 - 15 مم وتتكون من خلط اسمنت ورمل وجير مطفي بنسبة 1: 4: 0.5.
- ويتم تخديش وتمشيط الطبقة (البطانة) عندما تقارب التصلب بالأدوات المناسبة وبطريقة منتظمة ثم تترك الطبقة لتتصلب تماما وتقسي بالرش بالمياه في فترات منتظمة ولمدة لا تقل عن (3 أيام).
ويجب أن تكون جميع الأركان الظاهرة في هذه الطبقة ذات استدارة طفيفة, ويجب أن تسوي السطوح بعد ذلك بالمسطرين لجعله أملسا خاليا من العيوب ثم يمسح السطح بقده خشبية جافة بمجرد اختفاء البريق أو اللمعان لإعطاء شكل موحد.
طريقة الودعات: تعمل ودعات على الجدران بشكل عمودية عرض (10سم) تمتد من الارض لغاية السقف أي يسمح بعملها على دفعتين ويجب ان تكون هذه الودعات شاقولية واسطح جميع الودعات بمجموعها على مستوى واحد ويستعمل الخيط في ضبط الودعات في المسافات التي تزيد عن (5.00) متر ثم يعبأ بين الودعات وتكمل القصارة بحيث يراعي ان تكون (3-5) مم اقل من وجه حلوق الابواب ويحزز هذا الوجه بالمسطرين عرضا وارتفاعا لامكانية تماسك الوجه الثاني ولا تقل سماكة هذا الوجه عن (10-12) ملم تكون المونة لهذا الوجه من الاسمنت والرمل نسبة (6:1) مضافا اليها مادة ملينة 
يترك هذا الوجه حتى يجف ويسقى بالماء لمدة لا تقل عن ثلاثة ايام بحيث يبقى رطبا بشكل مستمر.

الوجة الثالث: الطبقة النهائية (الضهارة الناعمة): 
وهي الطبقة النهائية وهذه الطبقة منها عدة أنواع:
1- الضهارة الناعمة المصيص للحوائط الداخلية.
2- الضهارة الخشنة كوارتز أو شبريز وهي خلطة رمل خشن ابيض مع اسمنت ابيض مع جير مطفي
3- ضهارة الجرانيوليت أو المرمرينا
طريقة التنفيذ:
1. توضع الطبقة النهائية بالسمك المطلوب ويتم التسوية بالقدة المستقيمة علي الخط والمنسوب الصحيحين مع ضبط كل الزوايا والأركان بزاوية قائمة.
2. يعمل بسماكة (3-5) مم فوق الوجه الثاني بمونة من الاسمنت والرمل نسبة(4:1) مضافا اليها مادة ملينة و يستعمل الرمل الليسي الناعم مع هذا الوجة بنسبة (50%)
3. يصقل هذا الوجه بعد جفافه بكف اللباد على ان تكون القصارة مستوية افقيا وشاقوليا ومسح مع حلوق الابواب ويجب ان لا يظهر اية خشونة على هذا الوجه.
ثانياً: القصارة الخارجية
تعمل القصارة الخارجية للجدران ثلاثة وجوه حسب مواصفات القصارة الداخلية الا ان المونة تكون بنسبة(4:1) لجميع الوجوه مضافا اليها مادة ملينة مانعة للنش ويجب ان تكون مانعة لنش الماء.

ثالثاً: القصارة العازلة للماء
1. تعمل القصارة العازلة للماء ثلاثة وجوه وحسب مواصفات القصارة الداخلية الا ان المونة تكون بنسبة (2:1) لجميع الوجوه.
2. يضاف مع المونة في جميع الوجوه مادة عازلة للماء ( PODLO FEBPROOF ) 
3. بعد قصارة الوجه الاخير يصقل بالمالج (صقال عربي) حتى تجف القصارة اثناء الصقل ويصبح بسطوح ملساء.

رابعاً: رشقة الشبريز 
1. تعمل رشقة (الشبريز) بعد الوجه النهائي من القصارة وتكون من الاسمنت الابيض الكلسي القاسي (كوارتس) بنسبة (2:1) وترش بالماكنة الخاصة (ترولين)
2. تتكون قصارة الشبريز من ثلاث طبقات هي: طبقة الطرطشة والبطانة والشبريز وتكون طبقتي الطرطشة والبطانة مطابقة لما سبق. 
3. يجب ان تكون قصارة الشبريز منسجمة مع بعضها البعض من حيث السماكة والخشونة والمظهر وبسماكة 3مم.
4. تعمل الفواصل في الاماكن والاشكال الموضحة على المخططات وبحسب طلب المهندس بحيث تكون مستقيمة ومتعامدة مع بعضها البعض وكذلك تعمل الزملات في الاماكن اللازمة في الزوايا وحيثما يطلب بحيث تكون بالعرض المطلوب وخطوط مستقيمة دون أي تعرج 

خامساً: قصارة السقوف الاصطناعية من الشبك المعدني
1. يكون الشبك المعدني من نوع extended metal ويثبت على هيكل من قضبان حديد قطر (8مم) كل (25) سم في الاتجاهين ملحومه مع بعضها البعض بواسطة لحام كهرباء.
2. يربط هذا الهيكل مع السقف بواسطة سلك مجلفن قطر (4مم) يثبت بحديد العقد بواسطة لحام الكهرباء وبحيث يكون التثبيت متين جدا ويربط الشبك المعدني مع هذا السلك.
3. يفحص تركيب الشبك المعدني للتأكد من التوائية السطح المطلوب قصارته ثم يغطى بثلاثة وجوه قصارة خشنة سماكة الوجه (1سم) يخطط كل وجه ويترك ليجف قبل مباشرة الوجه الثاني ثم يقصر وجه ناعم سماكة (5ملم) لتكون سماكة القصارة لجميع الوجوه (3.5سم) على الاقل وذلك لتلافي ظهور أي جزء من الشبك المعدني وضمان تغطيته لمنع تعرضه للصدأ.
4. تكون المونة لجميع القصارة من الاسمنت والرمل نسبة (4:1) بالحجم مضافا اليها مادة ملينة وحسب ارشادات المهندس.

المشاكل وطرق المعالجة: 
تنقسم عيوب البياض الناتجة سواء من الخامات الداخلية في تكوين مونه المساح أو التنفيذ إلي:
عدم انتظام الأسطح: التمويج،
ويحدث عادةً في مرحلة التنعيم، وغالباً ما يحدث التمويج في القصارة البلدية، ولا يحدث في الشلختة نظراً لصغر سمك القصارة، كما لا يحدث في البؤج والأوتار. ويظهر بمجرد النظر أو باستخدام الزاوية أو القدة أو ميزان الخيط ويمكن التغلب عليه بالاهتمام بوزن البقج والأوتار والاهتمام بالصناعة خاصة في جميع مراحل القصارة وتصليح الأخطاء أولا بأول.
اختلاف الألوان :
وينتج عن عدم جودة خلط المونه أو باختلاف درجات أو كميات الاكاسيد الداخلية في تركيب المونه ولتلافي ذلك تخلط المونه جيدا مع اختيار الاكاسيد ذات النوع الجيد 
عدم تشريك المباني وعدم معالجة المباني بالمياه
عدم الاهتمام بأماكن تجمع تمديد الكهرباء
-علميا يجب أن يترك المساح 24 ساعة بعد الانتهاء منه دون معالجه بالمياه ثم تبدأ المعالجة ولمدة خمسة أيام على الأقل مع الحرص على إبقاء المساح رطباً طوال فترة المعالجة
التطبيل، وأسبابه:
1. وجود غبار على سطح الجدار قبل القصارة.
2. وجود زيوت على سطح الجدار قبل القصارة.
3. النعومة الزائدة عن الحد لسطح الجدار.
4. عدم الإعتناء بالرشقة المسمارية بالشكل المطلوب.
التشققات وهي نوعان:
o تشققات فرعية: لا ترى إلا في حالة مرور الماء فوق القصارة، وهذه التشققات لا يمكن تلافيها.
o تشققات رئيسية:وهي تشققات واضحة بحجوم كبيرة، وتنتج عن سببين:
زيادة نسبة الجير عن الحد المطلوب.
أو عدم إطفاء الجير جيداً قبل استخدامه، وهو أمر مؤثر بشكل كبير خاصةً في عملية القصارة.
o عدم انتظام الأسطح والزوايا.
التزهير:
بقع الصدأ، وتنتج عن عدم القص الكافي لنتوءات الحديد البارزة من الخرسانة.

دور المهندس المعماري في عملية التصميم:
1. ترفض اقسام القصارة التي لا تتفق من حيث نظافة ودقة المصنعية مع هذه الشروط 
2. وكذلك ترفض جميع اجزاء القصارة التي يظهر فيها أي تشقق او تموجات او عدم استواء في السطوح او يسمع لها صوت اخن عند الضرب عليها او ان يكون بها أي عيب آخر وعلى المتعهد ان يزيل تلك الاجزاء كاملة ويعيد قصارتها من جديد بالشكل الصحيح المقبول.
3. لا يسمح بالمباشرة بأي وجه من وجوه القصارة قبل انهاء الوجه الذي يسبقه كاملا وبشكل مقبول وحسب التعليمات والمواصفات.
4. يجب ان تكون سطوح القصارة مستوية وشاقولية ويجب ان تكون الزوايا في سطوح القصارة قوائم.
5. يجب ان يرش كل وجه من القصارة بالماء بغزارة قبل المباشرة بقصارة الوجه الذي يلية.
6. يجب ان تكون السلاحات والاعمدة والجسور بخطوط خالية من أي تعرج
7. يجب ان تحفظ العدة والاوعية والسطوح نظيفة تماما ويحظر استعمال الساقط اثناء عملية القصارة.

3- قصارة الجرانيوليت
• هي عبارة عن صخر مطحون (رخام) تستخدم في أعمال التشطيب
مميزاتها:
لا يتغير لونها مع مرور الزمن، سهلة التنظيف ويمكن عمل تشكيلات هندسية به، مقاومة للعوامل الجوية, يمكنه عزل الرطوبة الخارجية. عالية المقاومة للبري والاحتكاك, مادة قوية جدا. 
مكوناتها: تتكون من حصمة، رمل، اسمنت، شيد للحوائط فقط.
طريقة التنفيذ:
1. يجب تنظيف الجدران أو الأرضيات من الأتربة والغبار بقايا أعمال الطوبار.
2. اذا كانت الحوائط مكونة من البلوك يتم وضع طبقة من الأسمنت لسد مسامات البلوك ثم طبقة الرشقة. أما اذا كانت الحوائط من الباطون تستخدم فقط طبقة الرشقة.
3. يتم رش الحوائط بالماء قبل عملية التنفيذ
4. بعد تجهيز الحائط بعمل طوبار شبلونات الخشب على المساحة المطلوب عملها. 
5. توضع خلطة الجرانوليت على المكان المطلوب ويتم تعديل الخلطة بالمالج.
• تترك لتجف من 3 الى 5 ساعات وثم بعد ذلك يتم فركها بالفرشاة. وبعد ذلك يتم غسلها بمياه نار. ثم تغسل بالمياه العادية لمدة يومين او ثلاثة حتى تعطي الوانها الطبيعي.
• عند عمل الديكورات يتم استخدام الخيط ويتم استخدام فواصل المنيوم 1*1 سم مفرغ من الداخل او بلاستك 

قصارة المرمرينا السمسمية
• هي عبارة عن صخر مطحون (رخام) تستخدم في أعمال التشطيب .
مميزاتها:
• لا يتغير لونها بمرور الزمن او من اشعة الشمس. 
• يمكنها عزل الرطوبة الخارجية.
• تتحمل العوامل الجوية وعالية المقاومة للبري والاحتكاك وتتحمل الحرارة بدرجة كبيرة.
• مرنة للغاية وقوية الالتصاق بجميع الأسطح الخرسانية.
• يوجد منها الوان متعددة.
• يمكن العمل بها جميع الاشكال والديكورات.بأشكال هندسية وزخرفية متعددة وبعمل ديكورات داخلية مع الجبس.
• يمكن قصارتها من الداخل او الخارج يمكن تنفيذها داخل فراغات النوم والمعيشة يعمل 

مكونات المرمرينا:
صخر مطحون (رخام مطحون). مواد بلاستيكية (غراء). مواد اخرى (جلاتين- أمونيا مرفوليت).
الأعمال التحضيرية لقصارة المرمرينا: 
• يتم تنفيذ المرمرينا على قصارة عادية (يجب ان تكون "مستوية - مستقيمة"). لذا يجب فحص القصارة ونوعيتها وأماكن الثقوب والخلل وإصلاحها.
• يجب مراعاة نظافة البقوم (السقالة) بعد عملية القصارة وقبل تركيب المرمرينا لسلامة العمل من الغبار والأتربة.
• يتم تركيب المرمرينا بعد اكمال التشطيبات وبعد تركيب شايش الشبابيك
• يدهن المبنى بمادة البندرول (هي مادة بلاستيكية عازلة للرطوبة لحمايته من الماء والرطوبة).
خطوات التنفيذ:
1. تورد المرمرينا إلى موقع العمل وتكون جاهزة للاستعمال وتوضع في براميل (تحتوي البراميل على 25 كيلو ويتراوح كل متر مربع من 4-5 كيلو). يتم تفريغها في حاويات (بايلات بلاستيكية) ويستخدم في وضعها على المبنى بواسطة مالج خاص.
2. يتم تنفيذ المرمرينا على حائط ملساء "ويلاحظ أن المرمرينا لا تقوم بمعالجة عيوب الحوائط – الميل- الاعوجاج – التشققات- التموجات ...." 
3. توضع على مساحة متر مربع ثم يتم تعديلها (تمرح) بالمالج بسماكة 3ملم ويراعى أن يتم التنفيذ على قصارة جافة تماما وفي وضع جاف. 
4. يجب عمل الواجهة بشكل كامل بالمرمرينا حتى يتم إكمال الواجهة.
5. يتم البدء بعمل مناطق البروزات المختلفة اللون ثم عمل باقي الواجهة .
6. بعد حوالي 24 ساعة تكون المادة قد جفت تماما*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*كتاب للتنفيذ من الألف الى الياء
تسلسل خطوات تنفيذ المباني

تبدأ عملية تنفيذ المبنى بعد توقيع وتحرير عقد المقاول الذي يتولى مهمة الإنشاء وتنفيذ بنود الأعمال، ويتم تحرير شروط هذا العقد تحت إشراف مهندس نقابي متفرغ.
وتم تقسيم مراحل التنفيذ إلى خمس مراحل أساسية مختلفة يمكن تحديدها كالتالي:

... 1- المرحلة التحضيرية:
وتشمل تسليم الموقع للمقاول واستكشاف التربة وتطهير المكان والتشوين ووضع الجدول الزمني ال...عام والتفصيلي وعمل الميزانية الشبكية للموقع وتحديد المداخل والمخارج ومواضع التشوين وأماكن المهندسين والعمال وتجهيز الموقع بكافة التوصيلات الفنية اللازمة من إمداد المياه والكهرباء والصرف الصحي اللازم وخلافه.

2- المرحلة الإنشائية:
وتشمل أعمال تخطيط الموقع والأد والحفر والردم والإحلال ونقل الأتربة وصب الخرسانات العادية والمسلحة وبناء الحوائط ووضع الطبقات العازلة تحت الأرض.

3- مرحلة التركيبات:
وتشمل أعمال التشطيبات الخاصة بالبياض الداخلي والبياض الخارجي وتركيبات النجارة والكريتال والألومنيوم والكهرباء والمجاري والتغذية بالمياه والتبليطات والتكسيات وتركيب الوحدات سابقة التجهيز إن وجدت وإنجاز أعمال الرصف والطبقات العازلة لرطوبة والحرارة حتى الأسطح العلوية المطلوبة.

4- مرحلة التشطيبات والتسليم:
وتشمل مرحلة نهو أعمال التشطيب وتضم كشط الأرضيات الخشبية ودهانها أو جلي الأرضيات الموزايكو والرخام ودهانات الحوائط وتركيب خردوات النجارة ونماذج الكريتال الدقيقة والديكورات وجميع لوازم الكهرباء والأجهزة الصيني للحمامات والكروم وخلافه وكسوة الواجهات والحوائط الداخلية من ورق الحائط أو التجليد بالأخشاب أو المعادن أو الزجاج وإنهاء أعمال الزخرفة وتركيب أجهزة تكييف الهواء والتسخين والمصاعد وتنسيق الحدائق الداخلية والخارجية إن وجدت.

5- مرحلة الصيانة والترميمات:
وتشمل صيانة جميع الأعمال التي تتطلب التلميع والتنظيف وحماية المبنى إنشائياً ومعمارياً والمحافظة على سلامة ورونق المبنى لإبقائه في أحسن حالة لأطول مدة.

1- المرحلة التحضيرية

وتبدأ هذه المرحلة مع بدء العملية وتكون خطواتها كالتالي:

1- تسليم الموقع للمقاول:
يجري تسليم موقع الأرض للمقاول بمقتضى محضر تسليم من ثلاث صور مع وجود كل من المهندس والمالك والمقاول ، ويذكر في المحضر موقع الأرض ومميزاتها وحدودها وأبعادها وما بها من منقولات أو عقارات أو علامات مميزة تهم العمل وكذلك كل ما يجب المحافظة عليه وتسليمه في نهاية العملية من مباني وتشوينات وآلات ومرافق وخلافه كما يذكر فيه تاريخ تسليم الموقع لاحتساب مدة العملية.
ويسلم المهندس للمقاول ثلاث نسخ من جميع الرسومات المعمارية والإنشائية والتفصيلية الخاصة بالعملية ونسخة إضافية من المواصفات عدا النسخة المرفقة بالعقد للعمل بها.
ويراعى أن يذكر في محضر التسليم الاحتياطات اللازمة للمحافظة على الباني المجاورة وصلب الموقع المجاور إذا لزم الأمر.

2- الجدول الزمني العام والتفصيلي:
* الجدول الزمني العام : يوضح برنامج تنفيذ العملية ليمكن تحديد مراحل التنفيذ بصفة عامة وبنظرة شاملة للعملية ككل وليمكن تحديد المدى الأقصى لمدة التنفيذ وهو يبين التوقعات العامة للخطوات التنفيذية ويهتم فيه ببدايات ونهايات الأعمال المختلفة وتداخلها معاً بشكل إجمالي وكذلك موعد التسليم الابتدائي والذي تبدأ منه فترة التسليم النهائي ، ومن الجدول العام يمكن تحديد الجدول الزمني التفصيلي لبرنامج تنفيذ المشروعات.
* الجدول الزمني التفصيلي: يوضع الجدول الزمني التفصيلي بدراسة جميع دقائق التنفيذ ويتكون من ثلاثة صفوف أفقية لتوضيح سير كل نوع من الأعمال:
الصف الأول: لتخطيط المسار التنفيذي ويتم إعداده قبل بدء التنفيذ ويحسب نظرياً على أنه الخطة التي ستتبع بفرض أن العمالة والأدوات والمواد كلها مجهزة للعمل دون توقف ودون أزمات في الحصول عليها ويملأ عادة باللون الأخضر.
الصف الثاني: يملأ في الموقع حسب السير الفعلي لمراحل التنفيذ وتقدم العمل وخطواته ويملأ عادة باللون البرتقالي وذلك بإشراف المهندس المنفذ وكذلك أيام التوقف الفعلية وتأخر مواد البناء أو التوريدات أو الأيام الممطرة والظروف الطارئة والعطلات.
الصف الثالث: لتوقيع فروق التأخير أو التقديم في مواعيد بدء الأعمال المختلفة وإعداد الإجراءات اللازمة لتلافي فروق المواعيد كما تبين عليها التعديلات التي يصير الاتفاق عليها بين الأطراف وكذلك كذلك الترحيلات الزمنية الناتجة عن تعديل الرسومات أو المواصفات ويملأ عادة باللون الأحمر .

3- استكشاف الموقع وعمل الميزانية الشبكية:
يجري استكشاف وفحص الموقع لضمان سلامة المنشآت ولحساب واختيار أنواع الأساسات حسب الخطوات التالية:
فحص التربة جيولوجياً ودراسة طبقات التربة التي قد تتأثر بعمليات البناء سواء بالموقع أو بالقرب منه مع عمل دراسات جيولوجية دقيقة للمنطقة في حالة المنشآت الهامة.
تحديد سمك ومناسيب طبقات التربة المختلفة بالموقع وانتشارها أفقياً وتموجات مناسيبها أو انتظامها رأسياً.
الحصول على عينات لطبقات التربة وتقدير خواصها الطبيعية والميكانيكية بالنظر والخبرة وكذلك بالتحليل المعملي المعتمد.
عمل دراسة كيميائية وتحليلية للتربة ونوعية المياه الجوفية ومناسيبها وتحركاتها الموسمية في معامل معتمدة.
عمل دراسة ومسح وميزانية شبكية للموقع ودراسة تنفيذية لأضلاع الموقع ومداخله والطرق المؤدية إليه.
هذا ويمكن الاستفادة من الإسترشادات الخاصة بدراسة وتجارب المنشآت المجاورة مع الإلمام بتاريخ الموقع ذاته واستعمالاته السابقة والتغيرات التي طرأت عليه من مبان أزيلت أو مجاري مائية ردمت وبالعكس لما لذلك من تأثير على عملية التنفيذ.

4- الكشف عن التربة:
بعد استلام الموقع والإعداد للبناء يبدأ العمل فوراً في اختبار تربة التأسيس لمعرفة جهد التربة وهو درجة تحمل سطح التربة للضغط عند منسوب معين للأحمال الواقعة عليها وتقدر بالوحدات " كيلو جرام/ سم2 أو طن/م2 " ومن التجارب الكثيرة ثبت أن قوة تحمل تربة التأسيس يجوز أن تختلف في نفس الموقع من مكان لأخر كما أنها لا تكون على منسوب عمق واحد ولذلك يجب عمل جسات اختبار التربة في أكثر من مكان في الموقع لضمان صحة تمثيل الاختبار للواقع.

5- تحديد المداخل والمخارج ومواقع التشوين والإقامة:
يبدأ المقاول بعمل كشك المهندس وتحديد أماكن التشوين والمبيت للخفر ويشون المقاول ما يحتاجه لمرحلة مناسبة من العمل من رمل وزلط وأسمنت وحديد وطوب ويترك مكاناً كافياً لمرور السيارات والعربات التي ستورد هذه المون حتى أماكن التشوين ويجب أن يتفادى التشوين مناطق الحفر المستقبلية وأماكن وضع الأتربة ولكن يمكن التشوين في حدود المساحات التي استخرج عنها رخصة إشغال طريق حسب ما هو موضح في رخص إشغالات الطريق أو في الأماكن الخالية في الموقع وحوله ، ويجب عند تشوين الأسمنت شتاءً حمايته من البلل حتى لا يشك ويتطلب ذلك وضعه في مكان مغطى ، ويتم تغطيته بقطعة كبيرة من القماش الخيام ويستحسن اتباع هذه الطريقة في تشوين الحديد ، كما يمكن رص الأسمنت على طبلية من الخشب البونتي أو اللتزانة ويكون الرص على هيئة رصات بارتفاع 10 شكاير حتى يسهل للعمالة رصه وسحبه . كما يراعى عند تشوين الرمل والزلط اتباع التشوين المركزي لهما لتوحيد مكان التخمير ولتفادي بعثرة كمياته واتباع التشوين الشريطي أو الامتدادي للطوب أي رصه بجانب الأعمال المطلوب إنجازها كما يكون الرص على صفين كل منهما سمك 50سم وبينهما 1متر لتسهيل مرور الملاحظ للاستلام ويكون بارتفاع لا يزيد عن 2متر ليسهل المناولة والتعتيق.

6- عمل التوصيلات الفنية اللازمة للعمل بالموقع:
يقوم المالك باتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة لتوصيل المياه إلى الموقع وتحتسب التوصيلة على نفقة المالك حتى حدود الموقع أما كل ما يقع بعد مصدر الماء أو عداد المياه من مواسير أو خراطيم أو توصيلات أو محابس فيكون على نفقة المقاول.

2- المرحلة الإنشائية

(1) بدء العمل والأد

وهو عملية توقيع الرسومات على الطبيعة ويتم الأد على الخطوات التالية:
تراجع جميع الرسومات التنفيذية والمعمارية والإنشائية.
يقوم المقاول بمعاينة الموقع بوجود المهندس أو مندوبه والمالك.
تعمل ميزانية شبكية للموقع لتحديد جميع المناسيب.
يقوم المقاول بشد خنزيرة خشبية حول موقع البناء.
يبدأ توقيع محاور الأعمدة والحوائط على الخنزيرة وتسمى هذه العملية أد المبنى.

طريقة عمل الخنزيرة:
1- تكون التحليقة أفقية تماماً من أعلى نقطة في الموقع كله وتكون من عروق مستقيمة وتقاس بميزان المياه وتكون من خشب فلليري 4×4 أو 5×5 أو 6×6 بوصة.
2- تدكم الخنزيرة بخوابير خلف خلاف كل 1متر في الأرض مع الزرجنة بالأسلاك والأوتاد.
3- يجب أن تكون الخنزيرة قائمة الزوايا في الأركان الأربعة أو مطابقة للرسم بالضبط إلا إذا كان المطلوب خلاف ذلك.
4- يجب أن تكون أطوال الخنزيرة أطول من حدود المباني من كل جانب بحوالي 3متر لتفادي وجود أعمال حفر تحت الخنزيرة.
5- في حالة وجود مناسيب مختلفة ترفع الخنزيرة في الهواء على قوائم خشبية وتثبت جيداً حتى لا تتحرك وذلك بحيث تكون أفقية تماماً.
6- تمهد طرق المرور حول الخنزيرة لتسهيل دق المحاور وشد الخيطان المحددة للمحاور.
7- تمهد الأرض بداخل المساحة المحاطة بالخنزيرة وتزال العوائق حتى لا تعترض الخيطان أثناء شد المحاور.

أدوات الأد:
(1) خيطان – ميزان مائي – ميزان خيط – ميزان خرطوم – ميزان قامة تلسكوبي وقامات وشواخص – أجنة – مسطرين.
(2) مسامير 10سم ، 6سم.
(3) أقلام كوبيا لكتابة أرقام الأعمدة.
(4) زجاجة ماء لإظهار الكوبيا.
(5) زاوية خشب طويلة.
(6) زاوية حديد طول 25سم.
(7) قادوم وكماشة وشاكوش ومنشار.
(8) جير لتوقيع أضلاع الأبيار على الأرض السوداء أو رمل للأرض البيضاء.
(9) غلقان لنقل الجير والرمل.
(10) أزمة وفأس ومرزبة وزمبة وكوريك.
(11) أسلاك لشد المسامير.
(12) تيودوليت.

طريقة الأد:
1- تراجع أبعاد الأرض على الأبعاد الموجودة بالرسومات والمأخوذة عن طريق عقد الملكية.
2- تقاس المسافات الموجودة بين حدود المبنى وحدود الأرض من جميع جهاته وتوقع على الخنزيرة وتراجع على الطبيعة ويراجع مجموع المسافات الباقية على مجموع أبعاد المحاور بالرسم.
3- يبدأ توقيع المحاور بأرقامها بدق مسامير في أماكنها بالقياس المتتالي و كتابة كل رقم بالكوبيا بخط كبير مع رشه بالماء ليظهر ويثبت أولاً باللاكيه الأحمر ويكون ترتيب العمل بحيث يكون المهندس واقفاً من الجهة الخارجية لضلع الخنزيرة وليس من داخل الأرض ويملي الأبعاد متتالية الجمع أي يكون الشريط مفروداً حتى آخره فتؤخذ عليه قراءات متتالية أي بجمع القراءات بالتوالي.
4- ينتقل الأد للجانب المقابل للجانب الذي تم اده وعادة ما يكون موازياً تماماً له وفي هذه الحالة تؤخذ عليه نفس القراءات بنفس الطريقة.
5- بعد ذلك ينتقل الأد للضلعين الأخرين الموازيين لبعضهما والعموديين على الضلعين السابقين أو إلى الأضلع الأخرى إذا كان التصميم ذو شكل خاص.
6- في حالة وجود جزء دائري بالمبنى فيعمل له بكار بالخيط بعد تحديد مركز الدوران إذا كان الدوران صغيراً وإذا كان المنحنى غير دائري أو كان دائري ذو مركز بعيد فإننا نلجأ إلى طريقة الإحداثيات وخطوط التحشية.
7- إذا كان بالأرض منخفضات كثيرة في ضلع ما فتعمل الخنزيرة في منسوب باقي الأضلاع معلقة في الهواء على قوائم من عروق 3×3 بوصة وتدكم جيداً.
8- بعد تحديد المحاور على الخنزيرة ودق مساميرها تشد الخيطان في الاتجاهات المتعامدة ويستحسن وجود أكثر من 4خيطان بطول حوالي 3متر حتى لا يتعدد فكها وربطها على أن يكون دق المسامير بواقع مسمارين لمحور العمود ومسمار واحد لمحور الميدة.
9- تؤخذ أبعاد القاعدة بشريط مترين صلب عن يمين ويسار الخيط في الاتجاهين في نقطتين قبل وبعد مركز القاعدة وترسم حدود القاعدة برش الجير عليها في الأراضي الطوبية أو الرملية وبرش الرمل في حالة إذا كانت الأرض في موقع منزل قد تم هدمه أو بها ردش أبيض مع دق الخوابير في أركان حدود القواعد لتثبيت حدودها إذا ما أطارها الهواء.
10- استلام المحاور فبعد الانتهاء من تحديد مواقع القواعد يقوم المهندس بمراجعتها ومطابقتها على الرسومات بالنسبة لبعضها بالنظر المجرد حتى يتفادى أد قاعدة على محور غير محورها وهذه المراجعة ذات فائدة بالغة.
11- مراجعة استرباع الصليبة أو الزاوية حيث أنه يجب مراجعة وتأكيد صحة الزاوية القائمة بين الأضلاع ويتم ذلك إما بالزاوية الخشبية أو الحديدية أو شد خيطين على المحاور ثم مراجعة الزاوية بطريقة فيثاغورث.

ملحوظة:
يراعى عدم فك الخنزيرة إلا بعد الانتهاء من صب خرسانات الأعمدة.

طريقة استلام الخنزيرة:
التأكد من استقامة الخنزيرة.
التأكد من أبعاد الخنزيرة.
التأكد من أفقيتها بميزان المياه.
التأكد من زواياها.
التأكد من تقويتها بالخوابير والمشتركات والقباقيب.

(2) أعمال الحفر

تجري أعمال الحفر بالموقع لأحد الأغراض الآتية:
الحفر للتطهير والإزالة.
الحفر لقواعد الأساسات بأنواعها.
الحفر لتخليق مناسيب أو ميول أو تسوية.
الحفر لتفريغ جزء من الموقع لبدروم أو حمام سباحة أو لأي غرض تصميمي.
وفي حالة الحفر للأساسات تتوقف مساحة الحفر للأساسات على نوع التربة والميول المأمونة لها وزاوية الاحتكاك الداخلي وهي في حالة الأرض الرملية والطينية تكون على زاوية مقدارها 60٪ من زاوية الاحتكاك إذا وجدت مياه جوفية وكذلك تتوقف على العمق المطلوب ونوع الأساس المستخدم وطريقة تنفيذه.

أدوات الحفر:
(1) الفأس – الكوريك – كوريك الغز – الجاروف – القفة.
(2) الغلق – الزمبيل – الأزمة – الشوكة.
(3) الأوتاد – خوابير المناسيب.
(4) البولدوزر – الجرار.
(5) الجردل – خرطوم المياه.
(6) ميزان الخيط – ميزان المياه – الموازين الهندسية.

الاحتياطات اللازمة لأعمال الحفر:
إذا كان الحفر في أرض متماسكة أمكن للجوانب أن تظل محتفظة برأسيتها وشكلها حسب الرسم لأعماق تختلف حسب نوع التربة فإذا زاد العمق فإن جوانب الحفر تبدأ في التفكك والانهيار حتى تميل بحيث تعمل مع المستوى الأفقي زاوية ميل معينة تسمر زاوية الشو وهي تختلف من تربة لأخرى.
إذا كانت الحفرة مجاورة للطريق العام فإن ذلك يعرضها للأخطار وفي هذه الحالة يجب سند جوانب الحفر بشدات خشبية تختلف حسب نوع التربة وعمق الحفر:

(أ) سند جوانب الحفر في أرض صلبة متجانسة:
يمكن حساب ميل الحفر في هذه الأرض مع معامل أمن 1.5 وعند عمل حفر عميق فإننا نضع ألواحاً رأسية من خشب الموسكي بعرض 20 إلى 25سم أي 8 إلى 10بوصة وسمك 2بوصة، أي 5سم وبأطوال حسب الطلب على مسافات 2متر ملاصقة لجوانب الحفر ويستند كل لوحين متقابلين بواسطة عوارض أفقية تسمى كباسات زنق من عروق فلليري 4×4 بوصة لتضغط بواسطة الألواح الرأسية على جوانب الحفر وتمنعه من الانهيار وتكون على مسافات رأسية 1.20م ولا تزيد عن 1.5م وفي حالات الحفر لعمق أقل من متر واحد فيكتفى بكباس واحد في منتصف اللوح الرأسي وفي الأعماق الكبيرة في التربة المتماسكة نجد أنه ليس من الضروري عمل شدة متصلة بكامل ارتفاع الحفر ولكننا نصمم شدة بارتفاع متر واحد مثلاً ثم نترك متراً بدون شدة ثم نكرر ذلك ويمكن حساب الميول الحفر حسب الجدول الخاص بذلك.

(ب) صلب جوانب الحفر في أرض متوسطة الصلابة:
نقوم بعمل شدة من ألواح رأسية ملاصقة لجوانب الحفر بمسافات 50سم من المحور للمحور وتسند بمدادات من ألواح أفقية مدكمة ومزنوقة في أماكنها بواسطة كباسات بواقع 3 كباسات لكل مدادين متقابلين.

(ج) صلب جوانب الحفر في أرض سهلة الانهيار:
نقوم بوضع ألواح رأسية متلاصقة معاً على جانبي الحفر وتثبيتها بمدادات أفقية من خشب موسكي طول 5:4متر وعرضه 30:20سم وسمك 8:5سم على مسافات حوالي 80سم ومزنوقة بدكم من عروق فلليري 10×10سم على مسافات حوالي 1.20م وتثبت هذه الدكم بالزنق أو الخوابير الخشبية وتعمل الربطة بطول 50سم وبعرض 15:10سم وبسمك 5سم ويتناسب عدد المدادات والدكم طردياً مع عمق الحفر.

(د) صلب جوانب الحفر في تربة رخوة ومفككة لأعماق كبيرة:
نقوم بعمل الحفر بلا شدة حتى مستوى العمق التي يمكن للتربة أن تكون متماسكة عنده بلا انهيار وبدون ضرر وبعد ذلك نبدأ بوضع ألواح المدادات الأفقية أولاً في اتجاه طول الحفر وفي جوانبه ثم تدق 3 ألواح رأسية وراء كل مداد خلف خلاف أي لوحين من أمامه ولوح من خلفه ليكون تثبيته مضفراً وقوياً وتزنق المدادات المتقابلة بثلاثة دكم زنق وتكون الكباسات طويلة تضغط ما خلفها من ألواح جانبي الحفر وترتفع كفاءة ومتانة الصلب بالضغط العكسي من التربة على الصلبة لأن المدادات سوف يستحيل عليها الزحزحة والحركة.

استلام أعمال الحفر:
تراجع مقاسات الحفر من أسفل الحفر وأعلاه وبالنسبة للعمق يقاس من منتصف قاع الحفر بوضع ذراع أو أدة رأسية عند القاع وأخرى أفقية على خوابير المناسيب على جانبي الحفر وأخذ قراءة العمق عليها بعد ضبط الأفقية بميزان مياه.
يراعى أن تكون خطوط جوانب الحفر مستقيمة أو مماثلة للرسومات وتراجع بشد خيطان عليها أو شد خيطان محاور القواعد وقياس بعد جوانب الحفر عن المحاور من كل جانب في الاتجاهين.
يجب أن تكون جوانب الحفر رأسية تماماً وقيعانه أفقية تماماً أو حسب الرسومات وزواياه قائمة ويكون خالياً من الشوائب.

حساب عرض الحفر عند سطح الأرض:
لتقدير العرض عند فوهة الحفر من أعلى يجب أن ندخل في الاعتبار أن الاتساع يزيد بمقدار سمك مدادين كلما ارتفعنا من الشدة ويستخدم القانون التالي للحساب:
عرض الحفر عند سطح الأرض = ب + 2ن × 0.05 متر
حيث:
ب = عرض قاع الحفر حسب الطلب
ع= ارتفاع الحفر
ل= طول الألواح الرأسية
ن= عدد أدوار الشدة
5سم = سمك المدادات المستعملة
حيث:
ن = ع / ل – 0.3

(3) أعمال الأساسات

الأساس هو القاعدة أو الفرشة التي تحمل أي جزء إنشائي في المبنى من عامود أو حائط أو كلاهما ويتوقف تحديد نوع الأساس المستخدم على خبرة المهندس في تقدير الجهود التي تتحملها أنواع التربة المختلفة وأنواع الأساسات المستعملة في المباني والمنشآت هي:

(أ) أساس عادي:
قاعدة من الخرسانة العادية على جزء واحد أو جزئين وقد يكون معظمها من الخرسانة العادية وعليها كمرة أو ميدة مسلحة أو قاعدة صغيرة مسلحة.

(ب) أساس مسلح:
قاعدة تعتمد أساساً على التسليح وقد يكون تحتها دكة من خرسانة عادية لتسهيل توزيع الجهود على فرشة أكبر على التربة وكذلك لعزل الحديد عن الأرض.

(ج) أساس طوب – أساس دبش:
أساس يعتمد على استخدام الطوب أو الدبش في نقل الأحمال والجهود إلى التربة على ميول غالباً 45ْ للقصص المباني و60ْ للقاعدة الخرسانية وإن كان يكفي 45ْ.

(د) أساس صلب:
أساس يعتمد على كمرات من الصلب لتوزيع الجهود والأحمال ونقلها إلى الأرض وقد تغلف بالخرسانة العادية لعزلها عن الرطوبة والجو وحمايتها من الصدأ والتفكك.

(هـ) أساس خشب:
أساس كالسابق ويعتمد على الخشب بدلاً من الصلب مع مراعاة عزل الخشب تماماً ضد الرطوبة واستخدام خرسانة عادية لتغليفه.

(و) أساسات مستمرة:
أساسات حوائط مستمرة بدون فاصل بينها كقواعد الأعمدة.

(ز) أساسات منفصلة – القواعد المنفصلة:
أساس مكون من عدة قواعد منفصلة كل منها مستقلة تحت عمود مسلح وقد تربط معاً بميد أو كمرات مسلحة لحمايتها من الهبوط الجزئي أو الانفرادي.

(ح) أساسات متصلة – قواعد متصلة – قواعد مشتركة:
أساس مشترك تحت عمودين أو أكثر وتراعى تغيرات العزوم في هذه الحالة من موجب إلى سالب وبالعكس.

(ط) أساسات ميكانيكية – خوازيق ميكانيكية:
خوازيق تدق بالآلات للوصول إلى التربة السليمة الصالحة للتأسيس.

(ى) أساسات يدوية – خوازيق يدوية:
خوازيق تدق بالبريمة أو باليد للوصول إلى التربة السليمة الصالحة للتأسيس.

(ك) أساسات لبشة – أساس فرشة:
أساس مكون من قاعدة واحدة مستمرة تحت المبنى كله وتكون من جزء واحد عادي أو جزء واحد مسلح أو كليهما معاً.

(ل) أساسات ماكينات:
أساسات تحت الآلات ويراعى فيها مقاومة الاهتزاز وتكون من كتل خرسانية على الأرض مباشرةً أو على خوازيق ميكانيكية.

الشروط الواجب مراعاتها عند تصميم وتنفيذ الأساسات:
أولاً: أن تكون تربة التأسيس متجانسة وغير متغيرة المنسوب والسمك ما أمكن مع دراسة التحركات المحتملة للتربة بعد التأسيس.
ثانياً: سلامة بيانات تحمل التربة بعد التأكد من نوعها مع مراعاة معامل الأمان اللازم للتصميم لتكون مساحة الأساس كافية لتوزيع الأحمال على التربة ومواجهة جميع الاحتمالات مع مراعاة عمق وأبعاد الأساس مع احتمال تغير القوى المؤثرة على الأساس.
ثالثاً: توزيع ضغوط وأحمال المبنى بانتظام على الأساس سواء مهما كان نوعه لتفادي الهبوط الغير منتظم الذي يسبب الشروخ والصدع مع مراعاة احتمال نقص قدرة تحمل التربة.
رابعاً: مراعاة تعامد سطح فرشة الأساس مع محصلة الأحمال وكذلك مراعاة انطباق محصلة الضغوط مع محور الأساس ما أمكن إلا في حالة الحوائط الملاصقة للجيران فيستعاض عن ذلك بتقويتها وربطها بشدادات مسلحة وعمل كعب للأساس.
خامساً: مراعاة تصميم خلطات الأساس من مواد مناسبة للقوى المؤثرة ولظروف الموقع من حركة ورطوبة وغيرها.
سادساً: عمل احتياطات العزل اللازمة ضد الرطوبة والذبذبات وظروف الموقع واحتمالات مرور توصيلات أو مرافق خلال الأساسات أو وجود أساسات قديمة بالموقع.
سابعاً: توزيع أحمال المبنى على أعمدته بانتظام ووضع الأعمدة أو الحوائط وبالتالي أساساتها على مسافات متناسبة لتكون الأحمال التي عليها متجانسة.
ثامناً: يراعى الآتي:
حساب الأحمال الدائمة وحدها وهي تسمى أحمال ميتة.
حساب الأحمال الحية وحدها وهي معروفة بالحمل الإضافي.
حساب الأحمال المتحركة وحدها وهي كالسيارات والأوناش.
حساب الأحمال الذاتية للأعمدة نفسها والأساس وتقدر بحوالي من 10:5% من الأحمال الواقعة عليها.
تقدر ضغوط الرياح في حالة المباني المرتفعة وهي حوالي ( + أو - ) 100 كجم / م2 في مصر.
تقدر ضغوط المياه والأتربة للحوائط الساندة ويراعى في ذلك كثافة التربة وارتفاعها وزاوية الشو.
تقدر قوى الاحتكاك بين الأتربة وأجسام الحوائط.
تقدر أوزان الأتربة فوق أقدام الأساسات وكعبها في حساب الضغط من أعلى إلى أسفل وقد تهمل في ذلك أماناً للحساب.

يجب على المهندس المصمم أو المنفذ مراعاة ما يلي:
1- إذا وجدت طبقة لينة على بعد ما من منسوب الأساس فلا يجب أن تزيد الضغوط الإضافية التي تتعرض لها هذه الطبقة عن قدرتها المأمونة للتحميل.
2- إذا كان الأساس قريباً من ميل طبيعي في الأرض فيجب حماية التربة من فقد قدرتها على مقاومة القص وذلك بعمل حوائط ساندة أو عمل الأساس بعمق أكبر من سطح الانزلاق.
3- يزداد معامل الأمان في تقدير الجهود المأمونة للأراضي الطينية اللينة لأن حمل الأساس الرأسي يسبب تحركات جانبية لينة بطيئة مع هبوط في المبنى.
4- إذا تضاغطت التربة الطينية أو الطفلية لتداخل حبيباتها تحت المبنى أو بسبب الاهتزازات فإن حجم التربة يقل ويسبب هبوط الأساس ويعالج ذلك بدمك التربة بالهراسات الهزازة أو بدق الخوازيق اللوحية حولها أو بغمر التربة بالماء في حالة الجفاف.
5- تتحرك المياه بالأدوار الأرضية نحو مصادر الحرارة مما يفقد التربة جزءاً كبيراً من مائها فتتصلب وتزيد في الجفاف حتى تنكمش وتهبط.
6- يهبط المبنى إذا سحبت أو انخفضت المياه الجوفية من حوله مع تصلب التربة ويزيد الهبوط كلما كان السحب سريعاً ولذلك يجب تنظيم سحب المياه بطريقة وبمعدل بطيء.
7- الحفر المستجد القريب من المبنى وإنشاء المباني الجديدة المجاورة بسبب خفض لقدرة تحمل التربة ولذلك يجب تزويد الدعامات الكافية.
8- البخر الناشئ حول الأساس وتحته وخاصة في التربة الرملية يسبب انهيار الأساس وخاصة إذا كانت حركة المياه سريعة.
9- تسرب المياه إلى التربة الطينية الجافة أو الطفلية الجافة قد يسبب هبوطاً أو تمدداً للتربة مع فشل في مقاومة جهد القص.
10- لا يترك حفر الأساس في التربة الطينية أو الطفلية مكشوفاً لمدة طويلة حتى لا تتغير الخواص الطبيعية للتربة.
11- تعمل الأساسات باستخدام الأسمنت الألوميني بدلاً من البورتلاندي إذا احتوت التربة على مواد كيماوية ضارة أو متحللة.
12- يراعى أن تكون مناسيب مواسير المياه الرئيسية المارة بالموقع أعلى من منسوب التأسيس حتى لا يؤدي إلى احتمال انفجار أي ماسورة إلى تخلخل التربة بقوة تدفق المياه.
13- القوة الرأسية الواقعة على الأساسات تحتسب كما يلي إذا كانت محورية الحمل:
الحمل الميت +الحمل الحي + الوزن الذاتي للأساس – وزن التربة المزاح
14- يجب أن لا تحدث تفاوتات في جهود التربة تحت القواعد المختلفة للأساس بأكثر من 25% من أقصى جهد مسموح به.
15- في حالة ضغط التربة أو الماء على الحوائط الساندة أو في حالة وجود قوى أفقية من المنشآت المجاورة لا يجوز أن يتعدى أقصى جهد ناشئ عن المحصلة الرأسية للقوى المؤثرة على الأساس قيمة جهد التحميل المسموح به عن التربة كما يجب ألا تزيد المحصلة الأفقية عن قوة الاحتكاك بين أسفل الأساس والتربة الملامسة له مضافاً إليه جزء من الضغط السلبي للتراب فوق الأساسات.
16- في حالة التفاوت الكبير في الضغوط تحت أجزاء المبنى الواحد فتفصل أساسات الأجزاء ذات الأحمال الكبيرة من باقي المبنى وكذلك الجزاء المعرضة للاهتزازات.
17- في حالة استخدام أساسات الفرشات الكاملة أي اللبشات وافتراض انتظام توزيع جهود ضغوط التربة تحت اللبشة فيجب استخدام جهود مخفضة لمادة الأساس ويتوقف الجهد الأقصى لتحميل التربة الغير متماسكة على:
عمق مستوى التأسيس.
عرض الأساس.
كثافة التربة.
قيمة زاوية الاحتكاك الداخلي للتربة.
قوة التماسك.

(4) أعمال الردم

تردم مواقع البناء في منخفضاتها المطلوب ردمها وكذلك حول الأساسات وداخل الغرف حتى منسوب حطة الردم.
يجب أن تدمك التربة المعاد ردمها حول الأساسات وداخل المباني حتى تصل إلى درجة عالية من الكثافة ويلزم أن يكون الردم على طبقات بسمك من40:25سم مع الدمك الجيد.
يجب أن يتم الردم بالرمال في أماكن الأساسات القديمة في الموقع بعد إزالتها.
يجب التأكد من الضغوط الجانبية الطبيعية الناشئة عن أعمال معينة بجوار الردم.
إذا كان منسوب الردم أعلى من منسوب الأرض الطبيعي يراعى تأثيره على ما حوله.

أنواع الردم:
تشمل أعمال الردم الأنواع المختلفة الآتية:
ردم بداخل المبنى.
ردم حول المبنى.
ردم الحدائق والأحواش والمساحات الواسعة ولتخليق المناسيب.

طرق الردم:
ردم من ناتج الحفر وتنقل باقي الأتربة إلى خارج الموقع.
ردم بأتربة من الخارج ويراعى احتساب تكاليفه.

(5) أعمال الخرسانة العادية للأساسات

الخرسانة عموماً مزيج من الركام الكبير والركام الصغير ومادة لاصقة وتسمى:
خرسانة عادية: إذا خلت من حديد التسليح.
خرسانة بيضاء: إذا حل فيها كسر الحجر أو الدقشوم محل الزلط.
خرسانة فينو: إذا استخدم فيها الزلط الصغير.
خرسانة مسلحة: إذا زودت بأسياخ حديد التسليح.
خرسانة حمراء: إذا استخدمت فيها الحمرة بدلاً من الأسمنت.
خرسانة دكات: تحت بلاط الدور الأرضي.
خرسانة ميول: إذا عملت للحمامات أو السطح.
خرسانة ضعيفة: إذا استعمل فيها ركام خفيف.
خرسانة خاصة: إذا توافرت فيها صفات خاصة.

تنفيذ الخرسانات العادية للأساسات والدكات وخرسانات الميول:
1- تبدأ طبلية الرمي عملها بعد أن يكون أنفار الناشف المكلفين بتشوين الزلط والرمل على هيئة أكوام متجاورة تكال بالصندوق النصف متر مكعب للزلط والكيل بصندوق ربع متر مكعب للرمل وذلك في أعمال الخرسانة العادية أما في حالة الخرسانة البيضاء فيكال الدقشوم والرمل وباقي المكونات حسب النسب المطلوبة.
2- تكون النسب حسب مواصفات العقد ويعتمد اختيارها على الغرض من استعمالها وعلى السعر وعلى المواد الموجودة.
3- تدق خوابير في جميع جوانب القاعدة على منسوب وجه الخرسانة المطلوبة وكذلك تعمل لقطة خشب من منسوب ثابت خارج القعدة ثم يحدد شرب الرمي مع مراعاة أي اختلاف مطلوب في بعض القواعد بالزيادة أو بالنقص.
4- تخلط نسب الركام الكبير والناعم المكون للخرسانة المطلوبة على الناشف حسب المواصفات ثم تضاف نسبة الأسمنت المتفق عليها ويضاف الماء بقدر بسيط حسب تقدير المهندس وتحمل هذه الخرسانة على طبالي من الصاج وترمى بالقروانة ويراعى أن تكون أيدي الأنفار قريبة ما أمكن من البير عند الرمي حتى لا تنفصل المون عن بعضها ويجب تخمير الخرسانة على أرع قلبات أو ثلاثة على الأقل على أن تكون أول قلبة أو قلبتين على الناشف لضمان اندماج الزلط والرمل والأسمنت معاً.
5- يجب وضع ألواح بونتي على أحرف البئر من جانبين على الأقل ليرتكز عليه القروان أثناء الرمي فلا يهيل الأتربة بداخل الحفر على الخرسانة.
6- ينزل الفورمجي إلى البئر ليدك الخرسانة بالمندالة وعندما تصل الخرسانة إلى المنسوب المطلوب ويخدم الوجه بالمسطرين ليكون مستوياً تماماً وقابلاً لعملية فرش حديد القواعد المسلحة عليه.
7- الاستلام:
يجب أن تكون مطابقة في تكوينها لنسب المواصفات.
يجب أن تكون طريقة تخميرها تامة وسليمة.
يجب أن يكون رميها سليماً.
يجب رشها بالماء الغزير لمدة 3أيام بعد مرور 24 ساعة على الصب.
8- تراعى في الخرسانة العادية للأساسات أن يكون سمكها أي ارتفاعها مساوياً على الأقل لبروز جوانبها عن نقطة جوانب ارتكاز القاعدة المسلحة عليها وبروزها عن الميدة أو الحائط الذي يعلوها وبذلك تكون هناك زاوية 45ْ محصورة بين حرف الخرسانة العادية عند القاع وبين نقطة ارتكاز الخرسانة المسلحة لضمان عدم حدوث شروخ ضغط بسبب قلة السمك ، وتعمل هذه الزاوية في حالات تشغيل أعمال من الدرجة الأولى.

(6) أعمال الخرسانة المسلحة

تتكون الخرسانة المسلحة عموماً من:
الرمل + الزلط + الأسمنت + الماء + الحديد
بالإضافة إلى بعض الإضافات في بعض الحالات الخاصة.

أعمال القواعد والميد والحوائط المسلحة:
1- يجري أد الميد المسلحة على الأرض بالجير أو الرمل بأخذ أبعادها النظيفة من الميد الخارجية وعمل عرض الحفر بسمك أكبر من الميدة بحوالي 15سم من كل جانب لتسهيل أعمال الشد.
2- تشد القواعد المسلحة والميد بالألواح الخشبية من اللتزانة بمقاساتها المختلفة مع تدكيمها جيداً من الجوانب وهناك طريقة أخرى مرجعها ارتفاع ثمن الخشب تتلخص في بناء جوانب القواعد والميد المسلحة بالطوب.
3- تكون هذه المباني حول جوانب الميد والقواعد بشمك 12سم ويعمد بعض المقاولون إلى بنائها بسمك 6سم أي طوبة على سيفها وبمونة أشد من السابقة ويردم حول القواعد والميد من خارجها من خلف المباني على أن يبقى الطوب ولا يرفع.
4- يجهز الحديد حيث يثنى ويكرب ويجنش.
5- يرص حديد التسليح حسب الرسومات الإنشائية الخاصة بالقواعد المسلحة والميد المسلحة.
6- تجهز صناديق تخمير الخرسانة إما بالصندوق أو بعدد الغلقان أو الشكاير أو بعبوات الخلط الميكانيكي.
7- في قواعد الأساسات المنفصلة يوصى بأن يضبط تقسيط الحديد وذلك بأن يوضع سيخ حول داير جوانب القاعدة وذلك في العالي لتربط به حديد القاعدة كله من محيطها الخارجي حتى لا يتحرك من مكانه ، ثم يوضع تسليح الأعمدة في مكانها بارتفاع العمود بالكامل لآخر ارتفاعه أو بارتفاع جزء منه لتصبح أشاير لتتصل بحديد تسليح العمود عند رصه بعد صب القاعدة.
8- توضع قطع صغيرة من فضل الحديد 6،7 Ø تحت التسليح السفلي للقواعد والميد لرفعها قليلاً عن سطح الخرسانة العادية فيسهل بذلك نزول الخرسانة تحتها وحولها كما يجب التنبيه على الفورمجي بتنطيق الحديد إلى أعلى لتتخلل الخرسانة شبكة التسليح وتغلف أسطح الأسياخ بالأسمنت.
9- توضع قطع مماثلة تحت حديد التسليح العلوي وفوق حرف شدة الميد لتعليق الحديد حتى انتهاء الرمي فتزال والغرض من ذلك عدم حدوث ترخيم في الحديد إذا ما ظل مدة كبيرة قبل الرمي فلا تغلفه الخرسانة من تحته.
10- تخمر الخرسانة بالنسب المطلوبة بالمواصفات.
11- يجري صب القواعد المسلحة والميد حسب ما تقدم ذكره في صب القواعد مع الغزغزة والدمك جيداً ثم تسوية السطح بالمسطرين حتى يغطى سطح الخرسانة بزبد الأسمنت وبحيث لا يظهر أي حديد إطلاقاً على السطح ، وتفك الجوانب بعد 72:24 ساعة وترش رشاً غزيراً بالماء لمدة 3 أيام بعد 24 ساعة من الصب ، وترمى الخرسانة المسلحة للميد والقواعد المسلحة بعد تضريبها على الناشف وتقليبها قلبتين أو ثلاثة على الناشف وقلبتين مع الرش بالماء مع تقليل نسبة المياه ما أمكن وذلك لأن هناك نسبة من الماء يضيفها الفورمجي أثناء الرمي.
12- يجب رمي القروان من ارتفاع منخفض جداً ويدفع الفورمجي الخرسانة بين حديد الميد والقواعد بمسطرين في يده ويغزغز الخرسانة بالعتلة وعادة تكون إما قطعة مسلوبة من الخشب أو سيخ حديد 6 Øوبعد امتلاء الميدة توضع الإدة على سطح الخرسانة وتراجع بميزان المياه ويخدم الوجه بالمسطرين ويراعى ضبط المناسيب وعدم وجود أي تعشيش في الخرسانة ويراعى عدم ظهور أي زلط غير مغلف بالرمل والأسمنت وكذلك عدم ظهور أي حديد إطلاقاً غير الأشاير المطلوبة.
13- تفك جوانب شدة القواعد والميد بعد 48:24 ساعة من إتمام صبها مع رشها رشاً غزيراً بالمياه لمدة ثلاثة أيام مع المحافظة الشديدة أثناء عملية الفك حتى لا تكسر السوك وأحرف القواعد والميد فينكشف الحديد.
14- اللبشة المسلحة في الحالات التي يكون فيها احتمال تربة الأرض ضعيفاً جداً.

طريقة عمل اللبشة المسلحة:
وتتم حسب الخطوات التالية:
تنتهي أعمال الحفر بالمناسيب المطلوبة وباتساع اللبشة العادية مع ضمان الوصول إلى منسوب التربة المطلوبة للتأسيس .
تصب الخرسانة العادية للفرشة أو اللبشة الأولى بالسمك والمواصفات الواردة وذلك على طبقات لا تزيد عن 20سم مع الدك جيداً والرش الغزير بالماء لمدة 3 أيام بعد 24ساعة من الصب .
تسلح اللبشة المسلحة حسب الرسومات ويكون تسليحها غالباً من شبكتين علوية وسفلية لمقاومة جهد الشد في سطحيها العلوي والسفلي مع عمل كراسي حديدية بأقطار 4Ø لعمل الشبكة العليا وتثبيتها على الارتفاع المطلوب .
تحدد جوانب اللبشة المسلحة بجوانب شدات خشبية مثل القواعد المسلحة المنفصلة.
تصب الفرشة المسلحة بالنسب والمناسيب والأسماك حسب الطلب وذلك على طبقات بسمك 20سم مع مراعاة تغطية جميع حديد التسليح بالخرسانة.
تحدد على سطح اللبشة العلوي مقاسات أي قواعد أو ميد مطلوبة أعلاها مع عمل تسليحها مع اللبشة مدفوناً أو ظاهراً حسب التصميم.
ترش اللبشة رشاً غزيراً بالماء 3 أيام بعد 24 ساعة من صبها.
يراعى عمل أي شنايش مطلوبة في اللبشة لمرور أي توصيلات أو تركيبات كالمجاري أو الصحي أو الكهرباء، وكذلك يراعى ترك أي طرف رباط لامتداد أو لوصل جزء أخر من المنشأ أو لاستكمال الرمي.
وبذلك يكون قد تم الانتهاء من صب الخرسانات للقواعد سواء كانت خرسانة عادية أو مسلحة وبجميع أنواع الأساسات.

(7) أعمال الشدات الخشبية

أنواع الخشب المستخدم في الشدات الخشبية:
* بونتي: مقاسات ( 2×8– 2×9) بوصة.
* فلليري: مقاسات ( 4×4 – 5×5 – 6×6 ) بوصة.
* لتزانة: مقاسات ( 1×4 – 1×5 –1×6 – 1×8 ) بوصة.
* موسكي: مقاسات ( 2×4 – 2×5 ) بوصة.
* خشب بغدادلي: مقاسات 1×2 بوصة.
والشدات الخشبية عبارة عن فرم لصب الخرسانات فيها بالشكل المراد ولذلك يجب أن تكون بمثابة عبوات الغرض منها صب أعمال الخرسانات المسلحة داخلها ويجب أن تكون على أكبر قدر من المتانة لأن أقل إهمال في تثبيت أحد أعضائها تؤدي إلى أضرار بالغة وأحياناً إلى تكسير في الخرسانات المسلحة بعد صبها أو أثناء الصب وإعادة عملها بعد إصلاح العيوب .

المصطلحات الفنية المستخدمة في أعمال الشدات الخشبية:
- الفرشات: توضع تحت القوائم لكي لا تفسد التربة وتكون من الخشب البونتي ( 2×9½ أو 2×8 ) بوصة وتوضع هذه الفرشات لتوزيع الأحمال الرأسية الواقعة من القوائم على سطح أكبر من قطاع القوائم الرأسية.
- القوائم الرأسية: هي عروق فلليري 4×4 أو 5×5 أو 6×6 بوصة وبطول حوالي 6:4متر تعلو الفرشات البونتي وتوضع على مسافات محورية من 100:80سم وفي صفوف متوازية ومتناظرة والغرض منها حمل العرقات وتثبت عادة من أسفل مع الفرشات بالمسمار ومن الوسط في حالة ما يزيد ارتفاعها عن 2م بواسطة برندات وارتفاع البرندة عن الأرض لا يقل عن 1,8م وتكون من عروق القوائم نفسها في اتجاهين متعامدين مثبتة مع القوائم بواسطة القمط الحديدية وفي حالة توصيل قائم رأسي بأخر يجب أن لا تقل الوصلة عن 1م وتربط بالقمط والضفادع الخشبية وتسمى القوائم والبرندات بالتقفيصة.
- النهايز: أو الشيكالات وهي العروق المائلة على 45ْ.
- البرندات: هي عروق فلليري مطابقة للقوائم الرأسية من حيث القطاع والطول وتثبت أفقياً متعامدة مع بعضها في القوائم الرأسية والغرض منها المحافظة على أن تكون القوائم الرأسية ثابتة في موقعها علاوة على أن وجودها يكسب العروق الرأسية متانة بالنسبة لارتفاعها.
- العرقات: هي مدادات من الخشب الموسكي 2×4 أو 2×5 بوصة بأطوال مختلفة توضع على توضع على سيفها عند المنسوب المطلوب وتوضع العرقات في صفوف متوازية في اتجاه واحد والغرض منها حمل التطاريح ويلاحظ ألا تقل وصلة العرق في حالة توصيله مع غيره عن 1م مع ربطه بالقمط الحديدية ويراعى عند تثبيتها أن تكون في مستوى أفقي تماماً بالقدة والميزان.
- التطاريح: هي مدادات من الخشب الموسكي بأطوال مختلفة توضع على بطنها أعلى العرقات على مسافات محورية كل 5,. م وتثبت بالعرقات بالمسمار والغرض منها تثبيت ألواح التطبيق أعلاها بحيث لا تتأثر بأي انحناء نتيجة للجهود الواقعة عليها.
- ألواح التطبيق: هي ألواح لتزانة بطول 4م وتقطع حسب الطلب وتثبت أعلى التطاريح بواسطة المسمار بحيث تكون جميع الألواح متلاحمة تماماً حتى لا يتسرب زبد المونة من بينها ويلاحظ أن يكون اتجاه الألواح موازياً لطول التطبيق ويحيط بألواح التطبيق لوح لتزانة يسمى لوح المرى وخاصة من جهة قورة ألواح التطبيق ويجب أن تكون ألواح التطبيق أفقية تماماً على القدة والميزان إذا كان السطح أفقياً تماماً وعلى القدة فقط إذا كان السطح مائل.
- قاع الكمرات: هي ألواح من خشب لتزانة تثبت أعلى التطاريح وتكون بعرض الكمرة وطولها.
- طبالي الجوانب: عبارة عن مجموعة من ألواح لتزانة تجمع مع بعضها وتثبت بواسطة عوارض خشبية ويراعى عند وصل أضلاع الطبلية ألا تكون كل وصلتين متجاورتين بل يجب أن تأخذ شكل شطرنجي مع ملاحظة أن يكون طول الطبالي وعرضها بالأبعاد المطلوبة دون زيادة أو نقص.
- شيكال: هو فضلة من خشب لتزانة الغرض منه تثبيت الجوانب على ميزان الخيط ويثبت أحد أطرافها من أعلى بعوارض الجوانب ويثبت طرفها الأخر من أسفل البرندات أو التطاريح والمدادات.
- الدكمة: هي فضلة من اللتزانة الغرض منها زنق طبالي الجنب بالمدادات أو القوائم وما شابه ذلك.
- الخابور: فضلة لتزانة مسلوب أحد طرفيها والغرض منها تثبيت الشدات الخشبية في أماكنها على سطح فرشة الأساسات ويدق طرفها المسلوب داخل جوانب الحفر.
- القمط الحديدية: وهي خوصات أو خوص حديدية لكل منها جاكوشان من الحديد مفلطحة من الجانبين لعدم إمكان خروج الجاكوش من جفن القمطة والغرض منها تثبيت أعضاء الشدات الخشبية ببعضها البعض.
- الضفدعة: قمطة حديدية أو فضلة خشبية تثبت بالقوائم الرأسية أسفل العرقات أو البرندات أو الوصلات الرئيسية أو بجوار الحطات الموسكي.
- الحطات الموسكية: وتعرف بالحطط الموسكية وهي مجموعة مكونة من 4قطع من الخشب الموسكي 2×4 بوصة توضع كل اثنتين بالتعامد مع الأخرين في منسوب واحد وتحصر بينها فراغ قطاع الأعمدة الخرسانية مضاف إليها 5سم لكل من الطول والعرض قدر سمك التجليد وتثبت بالبرندات بواسطة القمط والضفادع.
- الشنايش: هي مربعات من الطوب مفتوحة في الحائط توضع كمكان للعروق.
- المشترك: فضلة من خشب لتزانة تستخدم في تجميع المدادين في بعضهما قورة في قورة.
- القباقيب: فضلة لتزانة وتستخدم في ربط الزوايا وعدم فتحها بعد ضبطها.
- اللقطة: فضلة لتزانة الغرض منها جعل عرض الميدة أو الكمرة ثابت أثناء الصب.
- اللقوة: فضلة لتزانة توضع أسفل التوصيل في ألواح التطبيق وقاع الكمرة في حالة الوصل.
- ألواح التجليد: من خشب لتزانة وتسمر فيه حطات العمود والغرض منها صب الخرسانة لفورمة العمود بداخلها.
- لوح المرى: لتزانة ويسمر في جنب الكمر الداخلي وفائدته تحديد أبعاد الباكية.
- لوح الداير: لتزانة ويسمر في جنب النهايات الخارجية للباكيات والغرض منه تحديد سمك خرسانة السقف.
- الأحزمة: من خشب موسكي على سيفه ويربط بالقمط في حالة الأعمدة التي يزيد قطاعها عن 40×40 سم وذلك لعدم تكريش العمود أثناء الصب.
- الحمال: من الخشب الموسكي ويوضع على سيفه أسفل العرقات ويربط مع القوائم بالقمط في حالة إذا زاد سمك سقوط الكمر عن 60 سم أو إذا زاد سمك بلاطة السقف عن 15 سم والغرض منها عدم ترييح البلاطات أو الكمرات أثناء الصب.
- لوح الزنق: موسكي ويوضع على سيفه أعلى التطاريح خلف طبالي الجنب للكمرة ويربط بالقمط من أسفل قاع الكمرة.
- السقايل: من خشب البونتي والغرض منها صعود وحركة العمال عليها.
- القائم الاسكندراني: من عروق فلليري مطابق تماماً لنفس مواصفات القائم الرأسي ويوضع بالشحط من أسفل البلاطات أو الكمرات الكبيرة يربط مع البرندات بالقمط وفائدته عدم ترييح أو ترخيم البلاطات أو الكمرات عن منسوبها الأصلي.

وفيما يلي عرض لكيفية عمل الشدات الخشبية للأعمال المسلحة المختلفة من قواعد وأعمدة وأسقف وغيرها.

(أ) الشدات الخشبية للقواعد المسلحة:
لإتمام عمل القواعد المسلحة يجب الاستعانة بالرسومات التنفيذية والإنشائية للقواعد والسملات وعن طريق الجداول يمكن تحديد أبعاد القواعد الموجودة باللوحة وذلك لعمل الفورمة اللازمة للحصول على القاعدة ، ثم تشكل الطبالي وتجمع معاً للحصول على الشكل النهائي للقاعدة المسلحة.

طريقة عمل طبلية الجنب:
تقطع ألواح اللتزانة حسب الأطوال المطلوبة للقاعدة وتجمع معاً بالارتفاعات المطلوبة وذلك عن طريق تخديم قور الألواح في جهة منها وتربط ألواح بقمطة في البداية والنهاية حتى لا يحدث تنوير في طبلية جنب القاعدة.
1- تجمع الألواح وتثبت وذلك بواسطة عوارض وهي فضل من خشب اللتزانة وتكون المسافة بين العارضة والأخرى حوالي 50سم والمسافة بين قور الألواح وأول عارضة حوالي 15سم.
2- بعد ذلك تثبت ألواح الزنق لوح زنق علوي وآخر سفلي.
3- في حالة وجود وصلات بألواح الطبلية يجب أن تكون هذه الوصلات شطرنجية التركيب متباعدة عن بعضها.
4- تجمع الطبالي وتسمر مع بعضها بحيث يكون صافي أبعاد القاعدة طول × عرض هي أبعاد الطبالي من الداخل إلى الداخل بعد التجميع.
5- تضبط زوايا القاعدة وتثبت بقباقيب لعدم فتحها أثناء الصب.
6- تقوى الطبالي بالمدادات والدكم والشيكالات مع وزن الطبالي رأسياً بميزان الخيط أو ميزان المياه.

طريقة استلام شدة القواعد إذا كانت موحدة:
يجب استلام الشدة قبل ميعاد الصب بفترة أقصاها أسبوع لضمان ثبات أبعادها عند الصب.
يجب التأكد من مطابقتها للمحاور على الرسومات الإنشائية.
يجب التأكد من*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*ترميم طبقات البياض التالفة
سنناقش في هذا المقال عملية ترميم ططبقات البياض التالفة بالمنزل ,وتعتبر هذه العملية من العمليات التي تستطيع ان تؤديها بنفسك اذا كانت بمسطحات صغيرة بينما اذا كانت متكررة في اماكن كثيرة وبمسطحات اكبر فعليك بالرجوع للفنيين لمعرفة السبب في حدوث هذه المشاكل وفي الارجح عليك فحص التوصيلات الصحية باعادة اختبارها كما ننصح بفحص واختبار طبقات العزل في الحمامات والمطابخ .

عند وج...ود بياض تالف نتيجة لتسرب مياه الرشح من الحنفيات بالمطابخ وأحواض الحمامات فعليك اتباع الخطوات التالية لترميمها : -

1- تجهيز العدد اللازمة لتكسير وإزالة طبقات البياض التالف وهي :
مطرقة صلب - أجنة صلب مبططة - قصعة صاج - مسطرين بناوي - فرشة سلك .
2 - خطوات العمل :-
اولا :استعمل الأجنة الصلب والمطرقة في تكسير الجزء التالف من الطوب أو البياض .
اجمع المخلفات بواسطة المسطرين وضعها في القصعة وأبعدها عن موقع العمل .
اغسل الحائط بالماء العذب واستعمل الفرشة السلك في إزالة الأملاح التي قد تكون عالقة على سطح قوالب الطوب نتيجة تسرب مياه الرشح .

ثانيا تجهيز المونة اللازمة :
قم بإعداد كمية المونة اللازمة والمناسبة للمساحة المراد طرطشتها قبل عملية تغطيتها بطبقة المونة ( بياض التخشين ) .
اخلط كمية الرمل مضافا إليه الأسمنت حسب النسبة وقلب المونة على الناشف مرتين على الأقل ثم أضف الماء شيئا فشيئا مع التقليب المستمر حتى تصير مونة الطرطشة شبه سائلة ولكن يشترط أن يكون قوامها متماسك .
ثالثا الطرطشة :
وهي عبارة عن طرطشة ( رش ) الجزء المراد بياضه بالمونة التي سبق إعدادها وذلك باستعمال المسطرين أو ماكينة الطرطشة المعدة لهذا الغرض .

يراعى رش وجه الحائط ( قوالب الطوب ) رشا جيدا بالماء قبل الطرطشة لتنظيف الحائط من اي اتربة وتتم الطرطشة حتي تعطى عملية الطرطشة بالمونة شكل حبيبات بارزة على وجه الحائط ( الطوب ) , تترك لتجف بذلك تعطي القدرة على تماسك الطبقة الثانية من المونة ( طبقة التخشين ) .

رابعا عملية البطانة :
وهي عملية ملئ الجزء الذي تم تكسيرة بالمونة حتي يتساوي سطحة بباقي سطح الحائط المحيط به ,وطبقة المونة هذه تعلو طبقة الطرطشة وهي مكونة من الأسمنت والرمل بنسب تقديرية معقولة بحيث يكون مظهرها مخضرا ويفضل ان يضاف اليها مادة كيمياوية مثل الاديبوند ويمكن شرؤه من اي شركة كيماويات بعبوة صغيرة تتناسب مع حجم العمل المطلوب .

طريقة التنفيذ طبقة ملئ المونة

جهز مونة البطانة بنفس الطريقة السابقة على أن يكون قوامها متماسك حتى لا تسقط من أعلى طبقة الطرطشة . 
قلب المونة أكثر من مرة على لوح خشبي قبل وضعها على سطح الحائط . 
ارفع الطالوش ( لوح الخشب ) بيدك اليسرى وعليه كمية من المونة المناسبة وبيدك اليمنى المحارة التي يمكن بواسطتها وضع جزء من المونة وفرده على سطح الحائط لتغطية السطح بطبقة سمك 2 سم .
كرر عملية التغطية لسطح الحائط المراد بياضة مع الضغط على المونة أثناء فردها.
ارفع ساقط المونة أولا بأول من أسفل الحائط على أن تكون خالية من الحصى أو الشوائب لاستعمالها فورا مع المونة المجهزة وحتى لا تترك لتشك ( تجف وتتصلب ) وذلك من باب ترشيد الاستهلاك . 
بواسطة القدة الخشبية قم بإجراء عملية درع ( تسوية ) وجه طبقة البياض طولا وعرضا على أن تكون الطبقة متعامدة على سطح الأرض ( البلاط ) وفي نفس مستوي باقي البياض القديم علي الحائط الذي يجري الترميم به. 
قبل جفاف طبقة البياض ( التخشين ) اجري عملية تخشين السطح بواسطة التخشينة ( قطعة الخشب ذات اليد ) وذلك بحكها وهي مستوية مع سطح الطبقة ومنطبقة عليها وبحركة دائرية مع رش الماء خفيفا حتى يتجانس السطح تمهيدا لاستقبال طبقة المعجون و بوية الزيت أو لصق ورق الحائط بعد تمام الجفاف .

خامسا أعمال التشطيب (الدهانات ) لأوجه الحوائط باختلاف أنواعها :
يراعى أن يكون سطح طبقة البياض خشنا ليمكن أن تتماسك طبقة المعجون عليها مع عدم دهان هذه الطبقة قبل المعجون بسائل الغراء المخفف بالماء التي يطلق عليها عملية التجليخ نظرا لعدم قدرة الحائط على ثبات طبقة الدهانات الزيتية عليها لمدة طويلة ولكن يجب أن يتم التجليخ ( سد المسام للحائط ) بزيت بذرة كتان مخفف او استخدام البرايمرات الكيمياوية الجاهزة وذلك قبل سحب وجه الحائط ( تغطيته ) بطبقة من المعجون ضمانا لبقاء هذه الطبقة مدة طويلة .
في حالة وجود بعض الزخارف البارزة مصنوعة من الجبس متآكلة أو تحطمت فيمكن استبدالها بأخرى مصنوعة من المصيص وذلك بأن تحضر إحدى الفرم ( النسخ ) البلاستيك التي تباع في السوق لغرض تجميل حجرات الاستقبال .
يمكن استخدام هذه النسخة البلاستيك بأن تقوم بصب كمية من المعجون بداخلها بعد تحديد إطار حولها للحفاظ على السمك وبعد جفافها تستخرج النسخة ويمكن تكرار العملية لأكثر من واحدة وتوضع في شكل برواز وفي أماكن كثير لتجميل الموقع المراد عمل ديكور له .
واخيرا اهتم بهذه الامور عند قيامك بعملية ترميم لاي جزء من اجزاء البياض :

تكسير الجزء المراد إصلاحه بمسافة أكبر من مساحة الجزء التالف وذلك ضمانا لعدم وجود مساحة مختفية تحتوي على نسبة من الرطوبة التي قد تؤدي إلى سقوط الطبقة الجديدة .

رش الأجزاء المراد إصلاحها بالماء العذب قبل إجراء عمليات الطرطشة وقبل عملية البطانة ( الطبقة التي تعلو الطرطشة ) وذلك لضمان تماسكها وتغلغلها مع الطرطشة بصورة أكثر متانة .

الدقة في استعمال التخشينة ( اللوح الخشبي المعد لتخشين سطح الحائط ) في أن تكون حركته دائرية مع رش قليل من المياه كلما تحرك حتى يسهل عملية التخشين ولإعطاء السطح الخشن مع مراعاة ألا يترك لحام فاصل بين البياض القديم والجديد .

إزالة المونة التي تسقط من جراء عملية البياض على بلاط الحجرة أولا بأول حتى لا تشك وتغطي البلاط بطبقة سوداء يصعب إزالتها بعد ذلك .

تنظيف مكان العمل من جميع المتخلفات وتنظف العدد التي استعملت بغسلها بالماء وتجفيفها حتى لا تصدأ وتحفظ في دولاب خاص لاستعمالها مرة أخرى إذا لزم الأمر .

احفظ الخامات المتبقية من العملية مثل ( الأسمنت – الجبس – المصيص ) في مكان منعزل عن الرطوبة المتسربة من الأرض أو من الجو.*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*حصر الكميات للأعمال الإنشائية

مقدمة

يدخل علم حصر الكميات في المراحل المختلفة لمشروعات البناء و التشييد

حيث يدخل في مرحلة الإعداد للمشروع بهدف معرفة التكاليف التقديرية التي تفيد في عمل دراسات الجدوى الاقتصادية وهي ما تسمى بالمقايسة التقديرية للمشروع.

ويدخل أيضا في مرحلة التعاقد حيث يقوم مهندس المالك بتحيد كميات موحدة لكل بند في قائمة الأثمان ترفق بكراسة الشروط العامة والمواصفات الفنية وألبوم ال...رسومات التي يحصل عليها المقاول عند الإعلان عن المناقصة أو الممارسة حيث يقوم بدراسة أسعار البنود المختلفة التي يقبل التعاقد عليها

وكذلك يدخل في مرحلة التنفيذ حيث يتم حصر الأعمال التي تنفذ على الطبيعة أول بأول حتى لا تحجبها أعمال أخرى تنفذ بعدهاوكذلك لصرف المستخلصات الجارية للمقاول

ويدخل أيضا في مرحلة الاستلام النهائي حيث يتم عمل الختامي وذلك بحصر جميع الأعمال المنفذة والمطابقة للمواصفات من الطبيعة بعد الاستلام الابتدائي مباشرة لصرف باقي رصيد المقاول

يتم تقسيم حصر الكميات إلى حصر مبدئي و حصر دقيق

أولا الحصر المبدئي

يتم من الرسومات الهندسية بمعرفة مهندس المالك بغرض عمل مقايسة تثمينية للمشروع قبل بدء العمل و تحيد كميات موحدة لكل بند يطلب على أساسها من المقاولين التقدم بأسعارهم التي يقبلون التعاقد عليها
ويجب أن يكون هذا الحصر أقرب ما يكون للحقيقة حتى لا تحدث أي إشكالات أثناء و بعد التنفيذ حيث أنه لا يجب ألا تزيد أو تقل قيمة الأعمال عن 25 % من إجمالي المقايسة بما في ذلك التعديلات التي قد تطلب قبل البدء أو أثناء التنفيذ

ثانيا الحصر الدقيق

و فيه يتم حصر الأعمال المنفذة على الطبيعة والمطابقة للمواصفات بمعرفة كل من مهندس المالك ومهندس المقاول بالاستعانة بالرسومات الهندسية إذا لم يكن هناك أي تعديلات أو أن تكون هذه التعديلات قد دونت بالرسومات بمعرفة المهندس الاستشاري
والهدف من هذا الحصر هو صرف المستخلصات الجارية و لإيجاد أساس لتقييم أي تغييرات أو تعديلات قد تطلب أثناء تنفيذ المشروع و متابعة البرنامج الزمني للعملية وكذلك لصرف الختامي في نهاية العملية. ويتبع في هذا الحصر أصول القياس المتعارف عليها و يراجع و يعتمد بمعرفة المراجع الفني وتراجع فيه العمليات الحسابية بمعرفة المراجع الحسابي

ملاحظة : يقوم مهندس المقاول بعمل حصر بمعرفته يكون خاص بالمقاول نفسه و لا يعد من المستندات الرسمية وقد تختلف فيه طرق القياس طبقا للغرض من عمله ممثلا :

*
في مرحلة التعاقد يقوم بعمل حصر لدراسة الأسعار التي يتقدم بها المقاول مما يتطلب تحديد كميات المواد و العمالة و الآلات و المعدات ووسائل النقل و طرق التمويل اللازمة للعملية.

*
وفي مرحلة التنفيذ يقوم بعمل حصر لعمل برنامج زمني و عمل الطلبيات للمواد و العمالة وصرف مستحقات مقاولي الباطن والعاملين ومراجعة تقييم الكفاءة الإنتاجية للمواد والعمالة والمعدات

*
وفي نهاية الأعمال لحساب التكاليف الفعلية و تحليلها للرجوع إليها عند وضع أسعار لعمليات أخرى.*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*الشروخ الخرسانية أسبابها وعلاجها

تصنيف الشروخ :

صيانة وترميم الشروخ في المنشآت :

معالجة الشروخ وترميم المنشأ :

الحد من سعة الشروخ :
...


الشروخ الخرسانية أسبابها وعلاجها

تحدث الشروخ الخرسانية لأسباب عديدة ومختلفة . وقد تكون هذه الشروخ على درجة من الخطورة قد تؤثر في عمر المبنى . وفيما يلي تصنيف الشروخ حسب مسبباتها تصنيفاً يسري على كل المنشآت التي تصب في المواقع أو مسبقة الصب .

تصنيف الشروخ :

1. شروخ غير إنشائية ( لأسباب غير إنشائية ) ونميز منها :

شروخ الانكماش الحراري :

يتولد أثناء عملية التصلب المبكرة حرارة ناتجة من التفاعل الكيميائي بين الماء والإسمنت . وغالباً ما تعالج العناصر المسبة الصنع بالبخار steam curing وهذه المعالجة الحرارية تولد كمية كبيرة من الحرارة خلال الخرسانة . وعند ما تبرد الخرسانة وتنكمش تبدأ الاجتهادات الحرارية في الظهور والنمو خاصة إذا كان التبريد غير منتظم خلال العنصر . وقد يحدث اجتهاد الشد الحراري شروخاً دقيقة جداً يقدر أن يكون لها أهمية إنشائياً. ولكن ذلك يوجد أسطحاً ضعيفة داخل الخرسانة ، كما أن انكماش الجفاف العادي يؤدي إلى توسيع هذه الشروخ بعد ربط العناصر مسبقة الصنع .

شروخ الانكماش اللدن :

تحدث نتيجة التبخر السريع للماء من سطح الخرسانة وهي لدنه أثناء تصلدها . وهذا التبخر السريع يتوقف على عوامل كثيرة أهمها درجة الحرارة وسرعة الشمس المباشرة تجعل معدل التبخر أعلى من معدل طفو الماء على سطح الخرسانة .

وتكون شروخ الانكماش اللدن عادة قصيرة وسطحية وتظهر في اتجاهين عكسيين في آن واحد . وفي حالة عناصر المنشآت سابقة الصب التي تصنع في أماكن مغلقة وتعالج جيداً فلا يخشى من خطورة شروخ الانكماش اللدن لصغرها .

شروخ انكماش الجفاف drying shrinkage cracking

يحدث هذا النوع من الشروخ عندما تقابل العناصر القصيرة ذات التسليح القليل حواجز تعيقها ( كما في حالة اتصال كورنيشية ذات ثخانة صغيرة ببلاطة شرفة ذات ثخانة كبيرة ).وفي الكمرات مسبقة الصنع فإن خرسانة الأطراف المفصلية تصب في مجاري من وصلات متصلدة مسبقة الصنع ( كقالب ) . ونظراً لضيق هذه المجاري نسبياً لتسهيل عملية الصب ، وتحدث في الفواصل الرأسية غالباً شروخ دقيقة نتيجة الانكماش .

فروق الإجهاد الحرارية defferential thermal strains :

إن أسلوب الإنشاء في المنشآت مسبقة الصب يساعد على التأثر باختلاف درجة الحرارة لاختلاف الطقس الطبيعي أو نتيجة التسخين steam curig . ولذا تظهر الشروخ في البحور المحصورة عند ما يكون اتصال وجهيها بالمنشأ متيناً . كما أن الحرارة المفاجئة لها تأثير آخر حيث يولد الارتفاع المفاجئ في درجة الحرارة سلسلة من الشروخ أيضاً إذا حدث اختلاف كبير في درجة الحرارة بين وجهي بلاطة أو كمرة . وهذا التأثير نادر الحدوث في المنشآت السكنية . ولكن قد يحدث في منشآت معينة ، مثل حوائط الخزانات وفي حالات خاصة عندما يكون السائل المخزون داخل الخزان ساخناً أو بارداً جداً . كما تحدث إجهادات بالمنشأ نتيجة اختلاف درجة الحرارة بين أجزئه المختلفة ، فإن أطراف الواجهة مثلاً تتعرض لأشعة الشمس المباشرة فتتمدد ، بينما تظل درجة حرارة باقي المنشأ منخفضة ، فينتج عن ذلك ظهور شروخ قطرية من الزوايا في أرضيات المنشآت الطويلة جداً أو المتينة جداً . وهناك أنواع أخرى من الشروخ قد تحدث تحت هذا التأثير وبخاصة مع حدوث الضوضاء والاهتزازات ، وتقلل الشروخ الناتجة من الانكماش وفروق درجات الحرارة من متانة المنشأ وهذا يعني أن الاجتهادات لا تتزايد بعد حدوث الشروخ .

شروخ نتيجة التآكل

هناك نوعان رئيسان من العيوب يساعدان على تزايد تأثير عوامل التعرية على المنشأ الخرساني ، وهما :

تآكل حديد التسليح :

ينمو الصدأ ويتزايد حول حديد التسليح منتجاً شروخاً بامتداد طولها . وقد يؤدي ذلك إلى سقوط الخرسانة كاشفة حديد التسليح وتساعد كلوريدات الكالسيوم الموجدة في الخرسانة على ظهور هذا العيب ، كما تساعد على ذلك الرطوبة المشبعة بالأملاح في المناطق الساحلية تحمل كلوريد الكالسيوم ، وبالتالي فإن خطورة تآكل الحديد تصبح كبيرة في هذه الحالة . إن شروخ تآكل الحديد خطيرة على عمر المنشأ وتحمله حيث تقلل مساحة الحديد في القطاع الخرساني ، وهذه الظاهرة خطيرة بصفة خاصة في الخرسانة مسبقة الإجهاد .

نحر الخرسانة

هناك تفاعلات كيميائية تؤدي إلى تهتك الخرسانة والحالة الأكثر شيوعاً هي تكوين ألـ ettringit نتيجة اتحاد الكبريت مع ألومينات الإسمنت في وجود الماء . والملح الناتج ذو حجم أكبر من العناصر المكونة له ، والتمدد الناتج يؤدي إلى تفجر الشروخ وسقوط أجزاء الخرسانة المتهتكة . وقد يظهر خلل كيميائي نتيجة اختيار حبيبات ( حصى ) غير ملائمة ، فإن النتوءات والحفر التي تظهر على السطح الخرساني تعني أن الحبيبات المعزولة قد تفتتت .

الشروخ الإنشائية

تتعرض الخرسانة المسلحة لاجتهادات الشد عند تحميل المنشأ ، ولذلك تحدث شروخ في الكمرات ( وهذا طبيعي ) في الجانب المعرض للشد تحت تأثير عزم الانحناء .

فإذا كان التسلح المستخدم موزعاً بالشكل الملائم ( تفريد الحديد ) وكانت الخرسانة جيدة النوعية فإن هذه الشروخ تكون دقيقة بالقدر الكافي لتجنب تآكل الحديد . وعموماً فإن هذه الشروخ مقبولة إذا كان سمكها 0.2مم وقد أثبتت التجارب أن التآكل والصدأ يتزايدان بسرعة فقط عندما يزيد سمك الشرخ عن 0.4مم.

وقد تظهر بعض الشروخ نتيجة اجتهادات القص ، وإن كانت نادرة ، وتكون شروخاً قطرية ( مائلة)في اتجاه أسياخ التسليح ( التكسيح ) وتحدث بسبب عيوب في ترابط أسياخ الحديد ذات القطر الكبير مع الخرسانة ، خاصة إذا كان غطاء الحديد قليل السمك ، أو إذا كان جنش الأسياخ قصيرة مما يؤدي إلى ضعف الربط بين أسياخ الحديد والخرسانة أو إذا كانت هذه الشروخ معقولة في الحدود المسموح بها وتشير إلى سلوك طبيعي للمنشأ فلا خطر منها ولكن في بعض الحالات تكون هذه الشروخ ظاهرة بدرجة تشكل خطراً مثل :

شروخ عزوم الانحناء أو القص التي يزداد اتساعها بصفة مستمرة .
شروخ تحدث في أجزاء الخرسانة المعروضة للضغط وهذا ينبه إلى أن هناك سلوكاً غير عادي يحدث في المنشأ .
تفتت الخرسانة في مناطق الضغط ( الأعمدة أو الكمرات أو البلاطات في الجانب المعرض للضغط ) وهذه الحالة من أقصى درجات الخطورة على المنشأ.

عند حدوث مثل هذه الأنواع من الشروخ فقد يكون من الضروري تدعيم المنشأ وتُزال الأحمال فواً ،وبعد ذلك يدرس أساس ومصدر الخلل في المنشأ ، ونبدأ في حل مشكلة تقوية المنشأ وكيفية معالجة الشروخ .

وقد يكون سبب الخلل زيادة في الأحمال على المنشأ ، أو أن التسليح غير كاف ، أو أن نوعية الخرسانة رديئة أو أن هناك هبوطاً في التربة …… الخ .

صيانة وترميم الشروخ في المنشآت :

مراقبة الشروخ

يجب ملاحظة الشروخ عندما تظهر في المنشأ الخرساني وعند ظهورها يجب اختبار سمك الشرخ وطوله وعمقه .

ومن المهم ملاحظة ما إذا كان الشرخ يتسع بمرور الوقت أم لا . وهناك طرق كثيرة تستخدم الدراسة ذلك ( مثل استخدام بقع الجبس فوق الشروخ ومتابعة حدوث الشروخ في الجبس ، أو باستخدام جهاز يقيس العرض بين كرتين من الحديد مثبتتين على جانبي الشرخ ) .

ويجب قياس تشوه أو انحناء عناصر المنشأ التي تحدث فيها الشروخ الإنشائية باستخدام نقط المناسيب المعروفة كمرجع للقياس ( من الضروري معرفة الهبوط النهائي للأساسات ) وسوف تقودنا الملاحظة وأحذ القراءات المختلفة إلى معرفة نوع الشروخ من حيث أسبابها . وغالباً ما تؤثر عدة أسباب في وقت واحد .

من الممكن الآن اقتراح طريقة للعلاج ( الترميم ) التقوية المنشأ مثلا أو حقن الشروخ ……وما إلى ذلك .

معالجة الشروخ وترميم المنشأ :

الشروخ الشعرية غير الإنشائية ( الناتجة عن أسباب غير إنشائية)

من المفروض في هذه الحالة أن الخرسانة جيدة النوعية ، وأن الشروخ دقيقة ولتمثل خطورة على استمرارية تحمل التسلح . فإذا تمت معاينة الشروخ ، وكانت ناتجة عن سلوك طبيعي للمبنى كما في حالة الوصلات بين الوحدات مسبقة الصب ، فعلى المصمم أن يأخذ هذه الشروخ في الحساب وخاصة الوصلات الرأسية والأفقية بوجه المبنى ، والتي يجب معالجتها بعناية لتجنب الأضرار التي تنجم عن هذه الشروخ ( مثل تسرب المياه خلال لها ) . وبالتالي يجب أن نتوقع ذلك في اكتساء الجدران الداخلية . وعادة يتم إجراء اختبارات معملية على وصلات مشروخة لنحصل على القوة الحقيقية للوصلات في حالة الاستخدام الفعلي لها ، ويجب أن يصمم حديد التسليح ويختار تفرده بطريقة تجعل اتساع الشروخ غير خطير . وغالباً ما يكون وضع الحديد الإضافي غير المحسوب إنشائياً ضرورياً ( مثل حديد التسليح القطري المكسح ) ويكون عمودياً على اتجاه الشروخ المتوقعة في زوايا المبنى .

وعموماً فإن التصميم الجيد والتنفيذ الجيد يعطينا أفضل تحكم في الشروخ . وتعالج الشروخ الشعرية غير الإنشائية ( مثل شروخ الانكماش اللدن ) بتنظيف السطح بالفرشاة المعدنية ، ثم تدمن الشروخ على طبقات من روبة حقن إسمنتية لاصقة ؟. وعندما تكون الشروخ الشعرية عميقة وعمودية على اتجاه قوى الضغط في المنشأ فمن الضروري حقن هذه الشروخ بعناية باستخدام المنتجات التي تتصلب حرارياً . ومن الضروري اختيار منج منخفض اللزوجة .

الشروخ العريضة

عندما يكون عرض الشرخ كبيراً وعميقاً داخل الخرسانة بحيث يصل إلى التسليح فيجب معالجه لتجنب تآكل الحديد . أما إذا حدث هذا التآكل في الحديد فعلا فيجب إزالة الغطاء الخرساني المغلف للحديد ، تنظف أسياخ الحديد ،ويستبدل الغطاء المزال بخرسانة جيدة كغطاء للحديد ( ومن المهم ي هذه الحالة استخدام الرتنجات الغروية اللاصقة والترميم بخرسانة عالية المقاومة بالدفع بالهواء باستخدام مدفع الإسمنتcement gun ) وغالباً ما تتميز الشروخ الناتجة عن تمدد الخرسانة باحتوائها على نسبة كبريتات عالية . وقد يكون من الضروري في هذه الحالة إزالة الخرسانة المعابه وتغييرها . وإذا كانت الشروخ ناتجة عن أسباب ميكانيكية ( مثل زيادة الأحمال أو نقص التسليح أو استخدام خرسانة رديئة أو هبوط التربة ) فيجب أن نتأكد من السيطرة على هذه الأسباب قبل البدء في ترميم المبنى خاصة إذا كانت هذه الشروخ مستمرة في الزيادة .

وقد يكون من الضروري إزالة وتغيير الخرسانة المعابة وإضافة طبقة من الخرسانة الجديدة مثلاً ( نحصل على ربط الخرسانة القديمة بالخرسانة الجديدة باستخدام طبقة دهان خاصة من مادة غروية مطاطة أو باستخدام أيبوكسي لاصق epoxyde glue . وقد يكون من الضروري وضع أسياخ حديد تسليح إضافي في مجاري أو ثقوب محفورة لها في الخرسانة القديمة ( يزرع الحديد باستخدام مونه أيبوكسية لاصقة ) وعندما نقرر حقن الشروخ فيجب العناية باختيار المنتج اللزوج الذي سنستخدمه وفقاً لترتيب الشروخ وتوزيعها ، ووفقا لنتائج عملية الحقن .

إذا كانت الشروخ نشطة ويتغير عرضها نتيجة التأثيرات الحرارية فلابد من أن نتأكد من عدم ظهور تأثير إجهادات الشد وشروخ جديدة بعد ملء الشروخ .

علاج الشروخ باستخدام المواد المرنة

سوف نتاول هنا حلول ومشاكل ملء شروخ الخرسانة مع متابعة الترميمات الأخرى الضرورية .

المواد المستخدمة :

تستخدم البوليمرات العضوية والإسمنت في علاج الشروخ وسوف نشير إليها بالروابط . وأكثر البوليمرات العضوية استخدما في الترميمات الإنشائية هي الروابط الإيبوكسية . وهي عبارة عن مركب أساسي راتنجي epoxy binders أو مصلد أو معجل للتصلب ، حيث يجب خلطها بالنسب المحددة . وللروابط الإيبوكسية خاصية الاتصاق بالخامات كالخرسانة والحديد وقلة الانكماش ، كما أنها ذات قوة شد وضغط عاليتين . ويعيب البوليمرات العضوية ضعف مقاومتها للحريق ودرجات الحرارة المرتفعة . والروابط الإيبوكسية تنتمتي إلى فصيلة البوليمرات حرارية التصلد وهي تشمل ضمن تركيبها البوليرثان مجهزاً على هيئة مركبين خلطهما عند الاستخدام ويعد البوليستر من نفس الفصيلة . وهو يتكون عادة من ثلاث مركبات ( أساس راتنجي ، وسيط مساعد ، ومعجل تصلب ) .

وهناك فصيلة أخرى من الروابط العضوية تتكون من البوليمرات البلاستيكية thermoplastic polymers أو الروابط الاكريليكية acrylamid binder وهي سريعة التصلب ولا تلتصق بالخرسانة ، وهي ذات انكماش عال في الظروف الجافة ولذا فإن استخدامها الرئيسي يكون في سد الشروخ في حالات الرطوبة والتشبع لمقاومة تسرب الماء والإسمنت المستخدم هنا هو الإسمنت البورتلاندي العادي ، كما أن الإسمنت قليل الانكماش والإسمنت سريع التصلب يمكن خلطهما بالبوليمرات العضوية .

اختيار الخامات

يستخدم إسمنت الحقن ( اللباني ) لملء التعشيشات والفراغات الهامة ، كما يستخدم الإسمنت السريع التصلب في بعض حالات ملء الشروخ وتستخدم البوليمؤات البلاستيكية ( الراتنجات الاكليريكية ) بصفة رئيسية لملء الشروخ تحت ضغط الماء لإيقاف نفاذا الماء . كما تستخدم أيضاًالبوليمرات حرارية التصلد ويعطي الجدول المرفق (1) ملخصا لوضع استخدامات أنواع الخامات المختلفة والمفصلة عن استخدام البوليمرات حرارية التصلد.

الحد من سعة الشروخ :

يمكن تلافي وصول الشروخ في عناصر الخرسانة المسلحة إلى الحد غير المسموح به باتخاذ

مايلي :

استعمال الخرسانة الكثيفة ما أمكن .
تأمين طبقة كافية من الخرسانة لحماية حديد التسليح ضد عوامل التآكل بما لا قل عن 2 سم في البلاطات المعروضة لتأثيرات جوية ، و 2.5سم للكمرات والأعمدة ، على أن لا تقل سماكة هذه الطبقة عن أكبر قطر لحديد التسليح المستعمل .*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*تصميم السلالم من أهم عناصر التصميم المعماري و التي يجب عدم تجاهلها و الاهتمام بها من ناحية و ظيفية و فنية و جمالية ، فالسلالم عناصر جذب للفراغ عدا كونها من أهم عناصر الحركة الراسية بين الفراغات .

و هناك عدة اعتبارات ...توضع في الحسبان فبل تصميم السلالم في أي مبنى سواء كان مسكناً أو مبنى اداري أو تجاري أو تعليمي . و بالنسبة للمباني السكنية يجب مراعاة مايلي :

1- اختيار مكان مطل على الصالة الرئيسية للمعيشة يكون نقطة جذب ذات زاوية بصرية و شمولية للمحيط .

2- اختيار مواد تشطيب ذات جودة عالية و آمنة في نفس الوقت من الانزلاق و الكسر , و حبذا لو كانت ذات بريق و لمعان تزيد الفراغ جمالاً و رونقاً .

3- المقاييس الانسانية لابد من مراعاتها و هذا مايهمله الكثيرون سواء على مستوى التصميم أو التنفيذ , فالمقاييس ذات الاستاندر العالمي المناسبة هي كما يلي :

عرض النائمة = 30 سم
ارتفاع القائمة = من 15 سم إلى 17.5 سم
ارتفاع الدربزين = من 1 م إلى 1.10 م

4- موقع السلم يفضل أن يكون بعيداً عن الحركة الرئيسية و الفراغات الخدمية مثل المطابخ و دورات المياه و ذلك من منطلق أمني و جمالي





تصميم السلالم

تصميم السلالم من أهم عناصر التصميم المعماري و التي يجب عدم تجاهلها و الاهتمام بها من ناحية و ظيفية و فنية و جمالية ، فالسلالم عناصر جذب للفراغ عدا كونها من أهم عناصر الحركة الراسية بين الفراغات .

و هناك عدة اعتبارات توضع في الحسبان فبل تصميم السلالم في أي مبنى سواء كان مسكناً أو مبنى اداري أو تجاري أو تعليمي . و بالنسبة للمباني السكنية يجب مراعاة مايلي :

1- اختيار مكان مطل على الصالة الرئيسية للمعيشة يكون نقطة جذب ذات زاوية بصرية و شمولية للمحيط .

2- اختيار مواد تشطيب ذات جودة عالية و آمنة في نفس الوقت من الانزلاق و الكسر , و حبذا لو كانت ذات بريق و لمعان تزيد الفراغ جمالاً و رونقاً .

3- المقاييس الانسانية لابد من مراعاتها و هذا مايهمله الكثيرون سواء على مستوى التصميم أو التنفيذ , فالمقاييس ذات الاستاندر العالمي المناسبة هي كما يلي :

عرض النائمة = 30 سم
ارتفاع القائمة = من 15 سم إلى 17.5 سم
ارتفاع الدربزين = من 1 م إلى 1.10 م

4- موقع السلم يفضل أن يكون بعيداً عن الحركة الرئيسية و الفراغات الخدمية مثل المطابخ و دورات المياه و ذلك من منطلق أمني و جمالي*​


----------



## amrcivil (29 سبتمبر 2013)

thank you


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (29 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*دبلومة إعداد مهندس تنفيذ محترف*

*دبلومة إعداد مهندس تنفيذ محترف للمهندس حسن قنديل كامله من الالف الى الياء 
http://ia601506.us.archive.org/2/items/hassan.kandeel/Hassan.Kandeel.pdf*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*كورس إعداد مهندس تنفيذ م.محمد سنبل*

*كورس إعداد مهندس تنفيذ م.محمد سنبل

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLA6O3UnM1-ibojteRkYHnmV5EHxUSEZGy*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*تابع معنا كل جديد*

*تابع معنا كل جديد
https://www.facebook.com/hany.essmat.1*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*
الجزء الثاني 
استلام الاعمال
استلام نجارة قواعد مسلحة وسملات
م بنود المراجعة طريقة الاستلام وملاحظات
1 يتم عمل التوضيح المحاور والقواعد وذلك على ظهر الخرسانة العادية ويتم تسليمه . 
2 بعد شد النجارة يتم التأكد من مطابقة النجارة للتوشيح ومن استقامة الاتجاهات وكذلك رأسية أجناب القواعد والسملات 
3 فى حالة عدم عمل فرشة عادية أسفل السملات يتم توفير cover مناسب تحتها عند عمل الردم بين القواعد العادية . 

استلام حديد تسليح الأساسات
م بنود المراجعة طريقة الاستلام وملاحظات
1 التأكد من نظافة حديد التسليح وعدم وجود صدأ. 
2 مراجعة نوع وأقطار حديد التسليح وعددها وأطوالها. 
3 تشكيل ورص الحديد طبقا للرسومات. 
4 مراجعة أماكن أشاير حديد الاعمدة وربطها بكانات. 
5 مراجعة أقطار وعدد وطول حديد أشاير الاعمدة. 
6 التأكد من تربيط الحديد جيدا. 
7 تركيب كانة بعيون لاشاير الاعمدة. 
8 تركيب كراسى للحديد العلوى. 
9 التأكد من تركيب بسكوت بين جوانب القاعدة وحديد تسليح القواعد. 
10 يراعى إضافة كانات شتش للسملات لا تقل عن 2 بالسمل . 
11 يجب مراجعة تخطيط أشاير الأعمدة داخل القواعد المسلحه 
12 مراعاة عمل حديد أشاير الأعمدة برجل داخل القاعدة لا تقل عن عرض العمود . 

استلام نجاره الأعمدة الخرسانيه 
م بنود المراجعة طريقة الاستلام وملاحظات
1 مراجعة قطاع العمود وأبعاد الحطات 
2 مراجعة التقفيل الجيد للاجناب وتسديد الفتحات 
3 التأكد من منسوب نهاية الصب وتحديد ارتفاع باب العمود 
4 مراجعة التقويات وتثبيتها جيدا مع التخشيب 
5 مراجعة الوزنات الرأسية 
6 مراجعة تثبيت التقويات (الأحزمة) وعددها (3 أحزمة فى المتر على الاقل) 

استلام حديد تسليح الأعمدة والحوائط
م بنود المراجعة طريقة الاستلام وملاحظات
1 التأكد من نظافة حديد التسليح وعدم وجود صدأ. 
2 مراجعة نوع وأقطار حديد التسليح وعددها وأطوالها. 
3 مراجعة عدد الكانات وتقسيطها وربطها بالاسياخ تربيط سد . 
4 التأكد من تركيب كانة بعيون للاعمدة. 
5 التأكد من رأسية حديد التسليح الرأسى وأفقية الكانات. 
6 مراجعة تثبيت العدد الكافى من البسكوت بين شدة العمود وحديد التسليح. 
7 مراجعة أماكن ومناسيب أشاير حديد التسليح للاعتاب. 
8 التأكد من نظافة العامود قبل التقفيل. 

استلام نجاره الأسقف الخرسانيه (تحت السقف)
م بنود المراجعة طريقة الاستلام وملاحظات
1 مراجعة القوائم (العروق) والمسافات بينها. 
2 مراجعة أماكن وصل العروق مع بعضها فى حالة الارتفاعات العالية والتأكد من متانة التقوية عند الوصلات. 
3 مراجعة جودة تثبيت عرقات الكمرات وبلاطة السقف. 
4 مراجعة عمل تقويات الشدة بعروق مائلة (نهايز) فى الاتجاهين وتثبيتها بالقمط جيدا مع عروق الشدة ومع الاعمدة أو الحوائط المصبوبة. 
5 مراجعة تقوية قاع الكمرات بعروق (حبس) باستخدام القمط. 
6 مراجعة تقوية رقاب الاعمدة والتأكد من سلامة التسديد بما يضمن عدم وجود زوائد خرسانية بعد الفك. 
7 مراجعة سقوط بلاطات دورات المياه عن مستوى بقية البلاطات (إن وجد). 
8 مراجعة التقويات عند اتصال ألواح التطبيق ببعضها والتأكد من عمل الوصلات بطريقة سليمة. 

استلام نجاره الأسقف الخرسانيه (فوق السقف)
م بنود المراجعة طريقة الاستلام وملاحظات
1 مراجعة الابعاد الخارجية وتطابق المحاور مع المحاور الصحيحة. 
2 مراجعة مناسيب وأماكن وارتفاعات البلاطات على المستويات المختلفة. 
3 مراجعة أبعاد وصحة زوايا بلاطات السقف. 
4 مراجعة منسوب سطح الشدة مع الروبير والتأكد من مطابقته لمنسوب بطنية السطح. 
5 مراجعة أبعاد وارتفاعات سقوط الكمرات. 
6 مراجعة رأسية جوانب الكمرات. 
7 مراجعة ارتفاع الجوانب الخارجية للسقف وتخانات البلاطات. 
8 مراجعة سقوط بلاطات دورات المياه عن مستوى بقية البلاطات (إن وجد). 
9 مراجعة التسديد بين ألواح التطبيق وبعضها :
- بين التقاء أجناب الكمرات مع تطبيق السقف عند التقاء الكمرات مع بعضها ومع الاعمدة بين قاع وأجناب الكمرات. 
10 مراجعة أماكن وأبعاد فتحات الكهرباء / الصحى / التكييف / أخرى .. ألخ. 
11 مراجعة أماكن تثبيت الجوايط أو البالتات والتأكد من ثبيتها جيدا. 

استلام تسليح أسقف الخرسانة المسلحة
م بنود المراجعة طريقة الاستلام وملاحظات
1 التأكد من نظافة حديد التسليح وعدم وجود صدأ. 
2 مراجعة نوع وأقطار حديد التسليح وعددها وأطوالها. 
3 مراجعة وصلات وأطوال أسياخ حديد التسليح حسب الرسومات. 
4 مراجعة أبعاد كانات كمرات السقف وكذلك عددها وتقسيطها على مسافات متساوية أو حسب الرسومات. 
5 ربط حديد تسليح الكمرات العلوى والسفلى مع الكانات بسلك رباط ربطا جيدا. 
6 إضافة كانات شتش بعدد لايقل عن كانتين لكل كمرة للمحافظة على التسليح السفلى للكمرة فى موضعه أثناء الصب. 
7 مراجعة تكسيح حديد التسليح بالكمرات وأنه قد نفذ فى أماكنه المضبوطة طبقا للرسومات. 
8 مراجعة بسكويت بلاطة السقف والكمرات والسلالم . 
9 مراجعة حديد تسليح السلالم والدرج والتأكد من عمل أشاير ( في حالة أدوار متكررة ) . 
10 مراجعة أشاير الأعمدة المزروعة إن وجدت والتأكد من مكانها . 
11 التأكد من تكسيح حديد أشاير أعمدة الدور الأخير داخل بلاطة السقف . *​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*الفرق بين السملات و الشدادات و الميد

السملات:
تكون و ظيفتها حمل الحائط فوقها و تربيط القواعد المنفصلة بعضها ببعض ويكون تسليح السملات اقل كثيرا من تسليح الشدادات و غالبا ما تكون قطاعات السملات ثابتة لا تحتاج الى تصميم حيث ان الاحمال عليها ليست كبيرة و يكون شكل التسليح فى السملات مشابها لتسليح الكمرة
عبارة عن كمرات تصمم لحمل احمال الحوائط ونقلها اللى الاعمدة , التسليح مثل تسليح الكمرات سفلى ينتهى عند الاعمدة و المكسح سفلي عند خمس البحر البحر و يمتد الي ربع البحر المجاور والعلو...ي حسب التصميم قطاع السملات مثل الكمرات وفى الاساسات 25*70 غالبا .
السملات تنفذ اعلى منسوب ظهر القواعد .
تستخدم السملات فى حاله إذا كان عمق الحفر للاساسات كبير وذلك لحمل حوائط الدور الارضى حيث انه لو تم وضعها على الميد مباشره فيكون ارتفاع الحائط كبير بحيث انه قد يحدث عدم استقرار تحت هذا الارتفاع الكبير كما انه ايضا من فوائد السملات هو تقليل طول الانبعاج للأعمده حتى لا يحدث عزم اضافى نتيجه الانبعاج .

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
الشدادات :
تكون بين القواعد التى بجوار الجارو القواعد الاخرى حيث يكون العمود على وش القاعدة فيجب و ضع شداد حتى لا تنقلب القاعدة مع وزن العمود و حتى تسبب اتزان للعمود و تكون الشدادات ذات قطاعات كبيرة و لها تصميم تبعا للحمل الواقع على العمود و كذلك حديد التسليح يكون اكبر منة كثيرا فى السملات و كلا من الشدادات و السملات يكون فى القواعد المنفصلة فى الاساسات
قطاعتها الخرسانية كبيرة 30*100 تننفذ فى منسوب القواعد المسلحة
تنفذ حسب التالي
1 قواعد الجار لنقل الللامركزية فى القواعد
2 في حاله التربة ذات المشاكل طفلة وخلافة ورفع منسوب الشدادات حوالى 20 سم وتنفذ في لكل القواعد
3 فى حالة الاساسات اللبشه او المشتركة
الحديد المكسح هو العلوى وليس السفلى كالسملات
الحديد الرئيسي هو العلوي
ان الشدادات افضل انشائيا من السملات فى ربط القواعد المنفصلة نظرا لان منطقة الربط تكون فى الشدادات مع القاعدة المنفصلة اما مع السملات تكون فى منطقة رقبة العمود وهى منطقة اجهادات
الشدادت هذا المصطلح قد يطلق على الشدادات التى تربط قواعد الجار بالقاعده المجاوره لها لتفادى اللمركزيه الناتجه عن قواعد الجار وقد تطلق ايضا على الميدات الرابطه بين القواعد ومن فوائد الميدات انها تقلل الهبوط التفاوتى الناتج عن ختلاف الاجهادات تحت القواعد المتجاوره .
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
الميد :
تستخدم في حالة التربة الطينية لمقاومة الهبوط الغير متماثل بالقواعد عبارة عن كمرات تنفذ فى منسوب القواعد المسلحة بنفس الارتفاع تسليحها العلوى والسفلى متماثل ويمتد الي ربع البحر المجاور من الجهتين الكانات مستمرة داخل القواعد
من حيث التسليح
فتسليح السملات مثل تسليح الكمرات تماما والاحمال التى عليها هى وزنها نفسها + وزن الحائط فوقها (وقد يستخدم بها حديد مكسح او لا
اما الميدات فتسليحها العلوى مثل السفلى تماما لاحتمال هبوط القاعده أو هبوك القاعده المجاوره لها
اما الشدادت التى تربط قواعد الجار فتسليحها على حسب عزوم الانحناء المتولده عليها نتيجه اللامركزيه الناشئه عن قاعده الجار
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

الشدادات لنقل الاحمال بين الاعمدة واتزان القواعد المجاورة للجار
السملات لحمل حوائط الدور الارضي او حوائط السرداب اذا كان المبنى يحتوي على سرداب

السملات هي كمرة مثل كمرة السقف ومصممة لحمل الحوائط فوقها ومعناها بالانجليزي round Beam
أما الشداد عبارة عن كمرة خرسانية ايضا ولكن مصممة بين قاعدة الجار التي تحمل حمل العمود في اقصى طرف القاعدة مجاور الجار والقاعدة المقابلة وذلك لتلافي التفاف قاعدة الجار بسبب الحمل اللامركزي لعمود الجار ويسمى بالانجليزي strap

الشدادات يتم صبها مع القاعدة وتستخدم لربط القواعد مع بعضها في حالة التربة الضعيفة
اما السملات فهي لتحديد تقسيمات المباني*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*عزل الأسقف

الخطوه الأولى:
بعد الانتهاء من أعمال الهيكل الإنشائي والتأكد من نظافة الأسطح يتم دهانها بطبقة من البيتومين تمهيدا لتركيب الألواح العازلة للحرارة بحيث تكون متلاصقة بإحكام ويفضل تركيبها بطريقة الوصلات المتناكبة ويوضع شريط لاصق من الألمنيوم بعرض 7.5 سم على خطوط التقاء الألواح ثم يغطى كامل مسطح الألواح العازلة بفرش بلاستك لحماية العازل قبل صب طبقة الفوم ويجب أن لا يقل سمك الألواح العازل الحراري 7.5 سم.

الخطوة الثانية: صب طبقة من الخرسانة الرغوية (الفوم الأسمنتي)
يتم ...حماية الألواح العازلة للحرارة بعد الانتهاء من تركيبها بصب طبقة من الخرسانة الرغوية فوقها تبدأ بسمك لا يقل 3 سم على أن يتم زيادة هذه الطبقة بمعدل 1سم لكل متر. ويكون اتجاه الميل لطبقة الخرسانة الرغوية في اتجاه نقاط تصريف الماء. بعد الانتهاء من صب الخرسانة الرغوية يتم حمايتها بعمل طبقة إسمنتية فوقها بسمك لا يقل عن 2 سم.

الخطوة الثالثة: تركيب رولات العازل المائي
يتم دهان الطبقة الإسمنتية لحماية الخرسانة الرغوية بطبقة من البيتومين تمهيدا لتركيب رولات العازل المائي (البوليثيرين). ويتم تركيبها على السطح بواسطة اللحام باستخدام لهب الموقد مع الأخذ بالاعتبار عمل ركوب 10 سم لكل رول مع الأخر وتثبتها بالأرضية. وفي اللحام يمرر اللهب على كامل عرض الرول حتى حرق طبقة البولي ايثيلين وظهور بريق ولمعان في سطح رول العزل المعرض للهب. ويتم عمل مجرى في الخرسانة المسلحة لدروة السطح ليثبت فيها طرف الأغشية العازلة ويتم تثبيتها بواسطة شرائح معدنية.ويجب الحرص على عدم تسخين رولات العازل المائي أكثر من اللازم لتجنب تصلب البيتومين وفقدانه جزء من مرونته.

الخطوة الرابعة: فحص العازل المائي
بعد الانتهاء من تثبيت طبقة العازل المائي يتم اختبارها وذلك بطريقة الإغمار بالماء بعد سد جميع فتحات المزاريب باستخدام سدادات خاصة لمنع تسرب الماء نهائيا ويجب الحرص على الحفاظ على مستوي الماء ثابت قدر الإمكان بارتفاع 5 سم من أعلى منسوب طوال فترة الفحص ويتم تعويض النقص بالماء إذا تطلب الأمر ذلك ويترك السقف في حالة إغمار لمدة 48 ساعة من انتهاء عملية الغمر أو حتى ظهور إشارات تدل على حدوث تسرب للماء في البناء. ويتم الفحص الأولي بعد 24 ساعة من الغمر وفي حالة وجود إشارات لتسرب الماء قبل مرور مدة الفحص ( التبقيع والترطيب) يتم وقف الفحص وتصريف المياه عن السقف وعمل الإصلاحات اللازمة وتعاد العملية مره أخرى. وعند اجتياز العازل المائي للفحص والتأكد من عدو وجود تسريب ماء للمبنى يتم عمل طبقة إسمنتية بسمك 2 سم فوق العازل المائي وذلك لحمايته.

الخطوة الخامسة: تركيب الكاشي
يتم تركيب كاشي فوق طبقة الحماية الأسمنتية لزيادة حماية طبقات العازل ولتكون أرضيات الأسطح بشكل أفضل. ويتم تركيب الكاشي بفرش رمل مغسول فوق طبقة السكريت بسمك لا يقل عن 5 سم. ويثبت الكاشي على طبقة الرمل باستخدام المونه الإسمنتية مع الحفاظ على الميول ووضع فواصل تمدد لكل 9 متر مربع. ويتم تركيب نعلات لمحيط السطح بعد الانتهاء من تركيب الكاشي.

ملاحظة:
في بعض الحالات التي يكون فيها استخدام الأسطح قليل نسبيا وتكون فيها طبقة العازل المائي هي الطبقة النهائية والمعرضة للجو يتم الاكتفاء بصب طبقة إسمنتية فوق رولات العازل المائي (سكريت) أو استخدام رولات عازل مائي يكون الوجه العلوي لها مغطى بطبقة من الركام الناعم (رولات العازل المبحص).

ثانيا: العزل الحراري والمائي باستخدام البوليوثرين
يتميز العزل الحراري والمائي باستخدام البوليوثرين باستخدام نوع واحد من العوازل, حيث تعتبر مادة البوليوثرين مادة عازلة للحرارة والماء. وتنفذ هذه الطريقة بالخطوات التالية:

الخطوة الأولي: صب طبقة من الخرسانة الرغوية (الفوم الأسمنتي)
يتم البدء في تنفيذ العزل الحراري والمائي للأسطح بصب طبقة من الخرسانة الرغوية تبدأ بسمك لا يقل 3 سم على أن يتم زيادة هذه الطبقة بمعدل 1سم لكل متر. ويكون اتجاه الميل لطبقة الخرسانة الرغوية في اتجاه نقاط تصريف الماء. وبعد الانتهاء من صب الخرسانة الرغوية يتم حمايتها بعمل طبقة إسمنتية فوقها بسمك لا يقل عن 2 سم.

الخطوة الثانية: رش البوليوثرين
بعد الانتهاء من صب طبقة الفوم الاسمنتي يتم رش طبقة العزل الحراري والمائي وهي مادة البوليوثرين والتي تمتاز بالقدرة العالية على العزل الحراري والمائي على أن يكون سمك طبقة مادة العزل لا يقل عن 5 سم. وبعد الانتهاء من رش طبقة العزل يتم حمايتها بدهانها بطبقة حماية واقية.

الخطوة الثالثة: فحص طبقة العازل
وكما في طريقة العزل التقليدية يتم اختبار طبقة العزل بإغمار الأسطح بالماء بعد سد جميع فتحات المزاريب باستخدام سدادات خاصة لمنع تسرب الماء نهائيا للتأكد من عدم وجود تسريب للماء. وفي حالة عدم حدوث تسرب للماء يتم تغطية طبقة العازل برولات البلاستيك تمهيدا لصف طبقة السكريد.

الخطوة الرابعة: صب طبقة الخرسانة النهائية (السكريد)
بعد الانتهاء من فحص طبقة العزل الحراري والمائي يتم حمايتها بصب طبقة خرسانة على أن يتم التأكد من ضبط الميول قبل صب طبقة الخرسانة.

ويجب مراعاة النقاط التالية في تنفيذ الأسطح:
1. قبل البدء بأعمال الأسطح يجب أن يكون السطح نظيفا وخاليا من الأتربة ومخلفات المباني.
2. يجب أن يكون السطح تام الجفاف ولا يغطى بالطبقات العازلة قبل مرور ثلاثين يوما على صب الخرسانة.
3. يجب أن تكون الألواح العازلة للحرارة ذات عزل حراري عال وخالية من الفجوات أو تراكم المواد الغريبة.
4. يجب استكمال عمل الطبقات التي تلي العزل المائي خلال فترة لا تزيد عن أسبوع من تاريخ نجاح الفحص وذلك تفاديا لتلف العازل المائي.
5. في حالة بقاء العازل المائي معرضا للجو من دون استكمال الطبقات التالية خلال فترة تزيد عن أسبوع يعاد الفحص السابق من جديد قبل استكمال الأعمال.*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*الشدات الخشبيه
==============

وضع هذا العلم عمال ومقاولى البناء فى القرون الماضية ، واستمر العلم مع تطور نظم الانشاء وتم تطويره ليتحمل العمل بالموقع باستخدام نظريات الانشاء او الاستراكشر .
وفى هذا المقال سوف أسرد لكم كيف يتم عمل هذه الشدات... طبقا لما تعلمناه من اساتذة الانشائية بكلية الهندسة جامعة الاسكندرية.



أنواع الخشب المستخدم في الشدات الخشبية...
============================

* بونتي: مقاسات ( 2×8– 2×9) بوصة.
* فلليري: مقاسات ( 4×4 – 5×5 – 6×6 ) بوصة.
* لتزانة: مقاسات ( 1×4 – 1×5 –1×6 – 1×8 ) بوصة.
* موسكي: مقاسات ( 2×4 – 2×5 ) بوصة.
* خشب بغدادلي: مقاسات 1×2 بوصة.
والشدات الخشبية عبارة عن فرم لصب الخرسانات فيها بالشكل المراد ولذلك يجب أن تكون بمثابة عبوات الغرض منها صب أعمال الخرسانات المسلحة داخلها ويجب أن تكون على أكبر قدر من المتانة لأن أقل إهمال في تثبيت أحد أعضائها تؤدي إلى أضرار بالغة وأحياناً إلى تكسير في الخرسانات المسلحة بعد صبها أو أثناء الصب وإعادة عملها بعد إصلاح العيوب .

المصطلحات الفنية المستخدمة في أعمال الشدات الخشبية
===================================

- الفرشات: توضع تحت القوائم لكي لا تفسد التربة وتكون من الخشب البونتي ( 2×9½ أو 2×8 ) بوصة وتوضع هذه الفرشات لتوزيع الأحمال الرأسية الواقعة من القوائم على سطح أكبر من قطاع القوائم الرأسية.
- القوائم الرأسية: هي عروق فلليري 4×4 أو 5×5 أو 6×6 بوصة وبطول حوالي 6:4 متر تعلو الفرشات البونتي وتوضع على مسافات محورية من 100:80سم وفي صفوف متوازية ومتناظرة والغرض منها حمل العرقات وتثبت عادة من أسفل مع الفرشات بالمسمار ومن الوسط في حالة ما يزيد ارتفاعها عن 2م بواسطة برندات وارتفاع البرندة عن الأرض لا يقل عن 1.8م وتكون من عروق القوائم نفسها في اتجاهين متعامدين مثبتة مع القوائم بواسطة القمط الحديدية وفي حالة توصيل قائم رأسي بأخر يجب أن لا تقل الوصلة عن 1م وتربط بالقمط والضفادع الخشبية وتسمى القوائم والبرندات بالتقفيصة.
- النهايز: الشيكالات وهي العروق المائلة على 45ْ.
- البرندات: هي عروق فلليري مطابقة للقوائم الرأسية من حيث القطاع والطول وتثبت أفقياً متعامدة مع بعضها في القوائم الرأسية والغرض منها المحافظة على أن تكون القوائم الرأسية ثابتة في موقعها علاوة على أن وجودها يكسب العروق الرأسية متانة بالنسبة لارتفاعها.
- العرقات: هي مدادات من الخشب الموسكي 2×4 أو 2×5 بوصة بأطوال مختلفة توضع على توضع على سيفها عند المنسوب المطلوب وتوضع العرقات في صفوف متوازية في اتجاه واحد والغرض منها حمل التطاريح ويلاحظ ألا تقل وصلة العرق في حالة توصيله مع غيره عن 1م مع ربطه بالقمط الحديدية ويراعى عند تثبيتها أن تكون في مستوى أفقي تماماً بالقدة والميزان.
- التطاريح: هي مدادات من الخشب الموسكي بأطوال مختلفة توضع على بطنها أعلى العرقات على مسافات محورية كل 0.5 م وتثبت بالعرقات بالمسمار والغرض منها تثبيت ألواح التطبيق أعلاها بحيث لا تتأثر بأي انحناء نتيجة للجهود الواقعة عليها.
- ألواح التطبيق: هي ألواح لتزانة بطول 4م وتقطع حسب الطلب وتثبت أعلى التطاريح بواسطة المسمار بحيث تكون جميع الألواح متلاحمة تماماً حتى لا يتسرب زبد المونة من بينها ويلاحظ أن يكون اتجاه الألواح موازياً لطول التطبيق ويحيط بألواح التطبيق لوح لتزانة يسمى لوح المرى وخاصة من جهة قورة ألواح التطبيق ويجب أن تكون ألواح التطبيق أفقية تماماً على القدة والميزان إذا كان السطح أفقياً تماماً وعلى القدة فقط إذا كان السطح مائل.
- قاع الكمرات: هي ألواح من خشب لتزانة تثبت أعلى التطاريح وتكون بعرض الكمرة وطولها.
- طبالي الجوانب: عبارة عن مجموعة من ألواح لتزانة تجمع مع بعضها وتثبت بواسطة عوارض خشبية ويراعى عند وصل أضلاع الطبلية ألا تكون كل وصلتين متجاورتين بل يجب أن تأخذ شكل شطرنجي مع ملاحظة أن يكون طول الطبالي وعرضها بالأبعاد المطلوبة دون زيادة أو نقص.
- شيكال: هو فضلة من خشب لتزانة الغرض منه تثبيت الجوانب على ميزان الخيط ويثبت أحد أطرافها من أعلى بعوارض الجوانب ويثبت طرفها الأخر من أسفل البرندات أو التطاريح والمدادات.
- الدكمة: هي فضلة من اللتزانة الغرض منها زنق طبالي الجنب بالمدادات أو القوائم وما شابه ذلك.
- الخابور: فضلة لتزانة مسلوب أحد طرفيها والغرض منها تثبيت الشدات الخشبية في أماكنها على سطح فرشة الأساسات ويدق طرفها المسلوب داخل جوانب الحفر.
- القمط الحديدية: وهي خوصات أو خوص حديدية لكل منها جاكوشان من الحديد مفلطحة من الجانبين لعدم إمكان خروج الجاكوش من جفن القمطة والغرض منها تثبيت أعضاء الشدات الخشبية ببعضها البعض.
- الضفدعة: قمطة حديدية أو فضلة خشبية تثبت بالقوائم الرأسية أسفل العرقات أو البرندات أو الوصلات الرئيسية أو بجوار الحطات الموسكي.
- الحطات الموسكية: وتعرف بالحطط الموسكية وهي مجموعة مكونة من 4قطع من الخشب الموسكي 2×4 بوصة توضع كل اثنتين بالتعامد مع الأخرين في منسوب واحد وتحصر بينها فراغ قطاع الأعمدة الخرسانية مضاف إليها 5سم لكل من الطول والعرض قدر سمك التجليد وتثبت بالبرندات بواسطة القمط والضفادع.
- الشنايش: هي مربعات من الطوب مفتوحة في الحائط توضع كمكان للعروق.
- المشترك: فضلة من خشب لتزانة تستخدم في تجميع المدادين في بعضهما قورة في قورة.
- القباقيب: فضلة لتزانة وتستخدم في ربط الزوايا وعدم فتحها بعد ضبطها.
- اللقطة: فضلة لتزانة الغرض منها جعل عرض الميدة أو الكمرة ثابت أثناء الصب.
- اللقوة: فضلة لتزانة توضع أسفل التوصيل في ألواح التطبيق وقاع الكمرة في حالة الوصل.
- ألواح التجليد: من خشب لتزانة وتسمر فيه حطات العمود والغرض منها صب الخرسانة لفورمة العمود بداخلها.
- لوح المرى: لتزانة ويسمر في جنب الكمر الداخلي وفائدته تحديد أبعاد الباكية.
- لوح الداير: لتزانة ويسمر في جنب النهايات الخارجية للباكيات والغرض منه تحديد سمك خرسانة السقف.
- الأحزمة: من خشب موسكي على سيفه ويربط بالقمط في حالة الأعمدة التي يزيد قطاعها عن 40×40 سم وذلك لعدم تكريش العمود أثناء الصب.
- الحمال: من الخشب الموسكي ويوضع على سيفه أسفل العرقات ويربط مع القوائم بالقمط في حالة إذا زاد سمك سقوط الكمر عن 60 سم أو إذا زاد سمك بلاطة السقف عن 15 سم والغرض منها عدم ترييح البلاطات أو الكمرات أثناء الصب.
- لوح الزنق: موسكي ويوضع على سيفه أعلى التطاريح خلف طبالي الجنب للكمرة ويربط بالقمط من أسفل قاع الكمرة.
- السقايل: من خشب البونتي والغرض منها صعود وحركة العمال عليها.
- القائم الاسكندراني: من عروق فلليري مطابق تماماً لنفس مواصفات القائم الرأسي ويوضع بالشحط من أسفل البلاطات أو الكمرات الكبيرة يربط مع البرندات بالقمط وفائدته عدم ترييح أو ترخيم البلاطات أو الكمرات عن منسوبها الأصلي.
وفيما يلي عرض لكيفية عمل الشدات الخشبية للأعمال المسلحة المختلفة من قواعد وأعمدة وأسقف وغيرها.
(أ) الشدات الخشبية للقواعد المسلحة
-----------------------------------------

لإتمام عمل القواعد المسلحة يجب الاستعانة بالرسومات التنفيذية والإنشائية للقواعد والسملات وعن طريق الجداول يمكن تحديد أبعاد القواعد الموجودة باللوحة وذلك لعمل الفورمة اللازمة للحصول على القاعدة ، ثم تشكل الطبالي وتجمع معاً للحصول على الشكل النهائي للقاعدة المسلحة.
طريقة عمل طبلية الجنب:

تقطع ألواح اللتزانة حسب الأطوال المطلوبة للقاعدة وتجمع معاً بالارتفاعات المطلوبة وذلك عن طريق تخديم قور الألواح في جهة منها وتربط ألواح بقمطة في البداية والنهاية حتى لا يحدث تنوير في طبلية جنب القاعدة.
1- تجمع الألواح وتثبت وذلك بواسطة عوارض وهي فضل من خشب اللتزانة وتكون المسافة بين العارضة والأخرى حوالي 50سم والمسافة بين قور الألواح وأول عارضة حوالي 15سم.
2- بعد ذلك تثبت ألواح الزنق لوح زنق علوي وآخر سفلي.
3- في حالة وجود وصلات بألواح الطبلية يجب أن تكون هذه الوصلات شطرنجية التركيب متباعدة عن بعضها.
4- تجمع الطبالي وتسمر مع بعضها بحيث يكون صافي أبعاد القاعدة طول × عرض هي أبعاد الطبالي من الداخل إلى الداخل بعد التجميع.
5- تضبط زوايا القاعدة وتثبت بقباقيب لعدم فتحها أثناء الصب.
6- تقوى الطبالي بالمدادات والدكم والشيكالات مع وزن الطبالي رأسياً بميزان الخيط أو ميزان المياه.
طريقة استلام شدة القواعد إذا كانت موحدة
---------------------------------------------

يجب استلام الشدة قبل ميعاد الصب بفترة أقصاها أسبوع لضمان ثبات أبعادها عند الصب.
يجب التأكد من مطابقتها للمحاور على الرسومات الإنشائية.
يجب التأكد من مطابقة أبعادها ومطابقة زواياها للرسومات.
يجب التأكد من عدم وجود فراغات بين ألواح طبالي الجنب.
يجب التأكد من رأسية الجوانب.
يجب التأكد من متانة تقويتها وذلك بوجود عوارض دكم وشيكالات وخوابير ومدادات.
(ب) شدة الأعمدة الخرسانية

نظراً لأن الأعمدة تكون على حالات متعددة من حيث القطاع فإن أعمال الشدات الخشبية لها لا تختلف من حيث التركيب إلا عند تشكيل قطاع العمود وأكثر أنواع الأعمدة استعمالاً هي:
أعمدة مربعة أو مستطيلة القطاع.
أعمدة على شكل زاوية.
أعمدة دائرية أو هندسية " مخمس – مسدس – مثمن ".
أعمدة مطّلة على الطريق العام "عمود شمعة ".
ويستحسن أن تشد عدة أعمدة معاً حتى تسند الشدات بعضها وفيما يلي شرح لطريقة شد الأعمدة الخرسانية:
شدة الأعمدة الخرسانية المربعة أو المستطيلة:
-------------------------------------------------

1- توضع فرشة بونتي بحيث تبعد عن محور العمود مسافة 1م.
2- توضع أربعة قوالب طوب على الفرشات أو فضل خشب بقطاعات كبيرة.
3- توضع برندات سفلى من عروق فلليري طولية وعرضية على قوالب الطوب وتمسك مع بعضها بواسطة قمط حديدية " قمط غرز".
4- بعد ذلك تثبت القوائم الرأسية "عروق فلليري" في البرندات وذلك بواسطة قمط مع مراعاة أن تكون هذه القوائم رأسية تماماً ومتناظرة.
5- بعد ذلك تعمل برندات وسطى وهي كالسفلى تماماً وتكون على مسافة من 180:160سم من البرندات السفلى.
6- بعد ذلك تنهز الشدة بواسطة عروق فلليري توضع مائلة بحيث تثبت في قائمين.
7- بعد ذلك تكمل البرندات بحيث تكون المسافة بين البرندة الثانية والتالية لها حوالي 1.5م.
8- بعد ذلك يشد الخيط البناوي على المحاور لتحديد قطاع العمود في الشدة.
9- إذا تعارض الخيط مع البرندات السفلى وجب رفعه وذلك عن طريق عمل عروسة على الخنزيرة لرفع المحاور على المستوى المطلوب.
10- يُحدد قطاع العمود عن طريق المحاور مع ترك مسافة 2,5م من الجوانب من الاتجاهين وذلك سمك خشب اللتزانة ثم نبدأ في تثبيت حطتي الأجناب بواسطة قمط غرز على البرندة السفلى ثم تثبت حطة الظهر وتترك حطة الباب حتى تجليد العمود.
11- نكمل باقي الحطات على البرندات المجودة وذلك بعمل آخر حطة على العمود ووزنها بميزان الخيط مع الحطة الأولى وشد خيط بناوي على الحطتين الأولى والأخيرة ثم تثبت باقي الحطات على الخيط.
12- نبدأ في تجليد العمود بادئين بالظهر ثم الأجناب ثم يفصل البابا ويسقط من أعلى بعد رص الحديد ثم نثبت حطة الباب.
13- نبدأ في عمل التقوية للعمود عن طريق الأحزمة والزراجين وبهذا يكون العمود جاهز للصب.
شدات الأعمدة المسلحة على شكل زاوية "l" داخل المبنى
----------------------------------------------------------------

يفضل بعض المهندسين في حالات كثيرة وخاصة عند استخدام الحوائط السميكة أن يصب العمود بين المباني مع تجليده من جانبين فقط وذلك لضمان تعشيق الخرسانة مع المباني وعدم حدوث أي تنميلات بين الأعمدة والحوائط بسبب الهبوط أو الاستخدام.
شدات خشبية للأعمدة الدائرية:

وتعمل شدتها من نوعين:
1- شدة بغدادلي:
وفي هذا النوع تستعمل سدايب الخشب البغدادلي في تشكيل قطاع العمود الدائري أقرب ما يكون إلى الدائرة السليمة مع ربط هذه الشدة وضبط تماسكها بقطعتين أو أكثر من الخشب الموسكي تتركب كل منها من قطعتين تضما إلى بعضهما ثم توضع السدايب فيهما ثم تفصلان إلي نصفي شدة العمود لتسهيل عملية الشد والفك.
2- شدة المثمن أو شدة البكار المضلع:
تعمل هذه الشدة وهي أقل في النفقات حيث أنها تكون من ثمانية أو سبعة أو ستة أضلاع أو أكثر أو أقل حسب العمود المطلوب وكلما استعملت ألواح بطول قطاع أقل كلما كان ضبط الدوران المطلوب أقرب إلى الدقة وأقل مشقة في البياض.
وعادة تستعمل ألواح قطاع 1بوصة × 8سم أو 1بوصة × 10سم أما أكثر من ذلك فيكون الشكل الدائري بعيداً عن الدقة المطلوبة.
خطوات استلام أعمدة من الخرسانة المسلحة
--------------------------------------------------

مطابقة الأبعاد لأبعاد القطاع في الرسومات التنفيذية.
الارتفاع المطلوب ومراعاة سقوط الكمرات.
التأكد من أقطار وعدد وأوضاع الأسياخ حسب الرسومات.
التأكد من الكانات من حيث الشكل والعدد والأقطار حسب الرسومات.
التأكد من رأسية العمود تماماً واستلامه بميزان الخيط.
التأكد من نعومة ملمس أسطح الخرسانة.
عدم وجود تعشيش أو شقوق جانبية أو كسور بالزوايا أو الغطاء الخرساني.
تجانس الصب ولون الخرسانة.
استلام الأركان بالزاوية الحديد.
قوة التدكيم والتربيط والدعم.
لمح خط الأعمدة معاً.
انتظام توزيع الحديد في الأركان ووجود غطاء كاف دون زيادة أو نقص.
خلو العمود من أي أجسام غريبة من خشب الشدة أو طوب وخلافه.
عدم تسرب الخرسانة من الشدة أثناء الصب.
ترك أعلا العمود خشناً دون تسوية لزيادة ارتباطه مع الدور أعلاه.
الصب على دفعات كل 50 سم مع الدمك والغزغزة.
الفك بحرص لعدم كسر السوك.
استخدام وحدات بلاستيك للمحافظة على بعد الحديد.
عدم شك الأسمنت.
وضع خيش مبلل في الحر أو البرد الشديد لحفظ الخرسانة مرطبة.
(ج) الشدات الخشبية للأسقف والكمرات
--------------------------------------------

يتم عمل هذه الفورمات بعد صب الأعمدة الخرسانية للمبنى ويبدأ العمل بتعيين منسوب السطح السفلي لخرسانة السقف المسلح والذي يعتبر منسوب الوجه العلوي للشدة ويتم عمل ذلك بعمل " شِرب" على الأعمدة الخرسانية وتكون عادة على ارتفاع متر واحد من منسوب رصيف المبنى ثم تؤخذ لقطة ثابتة تمثل المسافة بين الشرب الموضوع على الأعمدة ومنسوب قاع الشدة الخشبية للسقف كذلك نأخذ لقطات أخرى بين الشرب المذكور ومنسوب قاع فرم الشدة الخشبية للكمرات المختلفة وقد يستعمل الميزان المساحي أو المائي لضبط أفقية فرم الأسقف وكمراته.
شدة سقف لدور أرضي
----------------------------

1- توضع دمسة من عروق فلليري بحسب توزيع القوائم للكمرات وبلاطة السقف حسب سقوط الكمر وسمك السقف.
2- توضع أعلى الدمسات فرشات من ألواح البونتي بحسب توزيع القوائم.
3- توضع القوائم الرأسية مباشرة على الفرشات وتقسط حسب سقوط الكمر وبلاطة السقف.
4- في حالة إذا كان سقوط الكمر أقل من 60سم وبلاطة السقف أقل من 15سم فتوزع القوائم على مسافات لا تزيد عن 1م وفي حالة إذا كان سقوط الكمر أكثر من 50سم وسمك بلاطة السقف أكثر من 15سم فتكون المسافة بين القوائم لا تزيد عن 60سم.
5- في حالة شد السقف لارتفاع عالي يجب أن توصل القوائم حتى المنسوب المطلوب بحيث لا تقل الوصلة عن 1م مع تربيطها جيداً بالقمط والضفادع.
6- تربط القوائم مع بعضها بواسطة البرندات التي تثبت بالقمط في جميع الاتجاهات وتكون على ارتفاع 2.20:1.80م وذلك لعدم انبعاج القوائم وفي حالة شدة السقف لارتفاع عالي يجب عمل برندات أخرى تعلو البرندات السفلية بمقدار 1.5م.
7- تنهز الشدة في جميع الاتجاهات طولياً وعرضياً وذلك لعدم ميل الشدة أو اهتزازها.
8- يلاحظ ارتفاع المنسوب وتؤخذ لقطة من الشرب إلى الارتفاع المطلوب حتى أسفل بطنية السقف وذلك على العمود الخرساني ويُخصم منه سقوط الكمر حسب الرسومات.
9- يكون وضع العرقات في اتجاه البحر القصير وذلك منعاً للترييح أو الترخيم.
10- يوضع العرق على سيفه عند المنسوب المطلوب ويربط في القوائم بالقمط والضفادع مع مراعاة أن تكون قور العرقات ناقصة 5سم عن قطاع الكمر وذلك سمك طبلية الجنب + العرض.
11- يجب أن تكون العرقات أفقية تماماً وذلك بوزنها بواسطة القدة وميزان المياه.
12- يؤخذ العرق الأخير في نهاية الباكية ويكون مطابقاً لنفس المواصفات للعرق الأول تماماً.
13- يشد خيط طولياً في قورة العرق الأول والأخير من الطرفين ويشد خيط آخر طولياً من أعلى العرقات حتى يمكن وضع العرقات المتبقية على نفس هذا المنسوب مع تربيطها جيداً بالقوائم بالقمط والضفادع.
14- تؤخذ التطريحة الأولى في بداية ونهاية الباكية مع وجوب نقصها 5سم من كل جهة قيمة سمك طبلية الجنب 2.5سم والعرض 2.5سم.
15- يجب شد خيط طولياً من قورة التطريحة الأولى في بداية ونهاية الباكية ثم توضع بقية التطاريح على نفس محاذاة هذا الخيط المشدود.
16- يركب لوح المرى مع مراعاة نقصه 2,5 سم قيمة نقص طول العارضة عن الجنب فمثلاً كمرة سقوطها 40سم تعمل الطبلية بعرض 42,5 سم عن سقوط الكمرة لأن هذه الزيادة سوف تؤخذ من أسفل من قاع الكمرة وأيضاً لأن لوح المرى يُركب من أعلى هذه العارضة مع زنقه بطبلية الجنب مع مراعاة رأسية طبلية الجنب.
17- تركب ألواح التطبيق مع مراعاة عدم وجود وصلات متقاربة من بعضها وعدم وجود تنوير بألواح التطبيق لضمان عدم تسرب مونة الخرسانة منها.
18- في حالة وجود كرانيش أو رفارف أو كوابيل فإنه يلزم شد صف قوائم "اسكندراني" وتعرق وتطرح حسب الرسومات.
19- تركب أخيراً الجوانب الخارجية بما فيها سمك بلاطة السقف فمثلاً كمرة خارجية سقوطها 40 سم يعمل الجنب الداخلي 42,5 سم أما الخارجي فإنه يزيد عليه سمك بلاطة السقف.

شدة السقف المائلة
-----------------------

يكون نظامها بنفس نظام الشدات العادية مع ضبط منسوب أعلى نقطة وأوطى نقطتين في الجانبين أو في الجانب الواحد حسب الحالة ثم يبدأ التعريق والتخشيب بحيث يتدرج ارتفاع القوائم المستعملة حسب ميل السقف لإعطاء الميل المطلوب.
وإذا كان السقف منحنياً فيجب أخذ إحداثيات في عدة نقط وتؤخذ له تحشية ارتفاعات من منسوب ثابت مع ضبط الارتفاع عند كل نقطة فيها منسوب وتظهر هذه الحالة في أسقف المدرجات والمسارح أما الأسقف المدرجة فتشد كالأسقف العادية تماماً.

(د) شدات العقود المسلحة
------------------------------

يتم شد العقود بضبط بكار الدوران بالخيط ثم رص ألواح قص عرضية وتركيبها وتقويتها وذلك حسب الرسومات حسب العقد سواء كان دوران أو مدبب أو بيضاوي وبسمك حسب الرسومات الهندسية.

(هـ) شدات البلكونات المصممة كابولي
-----------------------------------------

1- فرشتين من خشب بونتي 9×2 بوصة أسفل القوائم وتوضع بطول البلكون والبعد بينهما 1م.
2- قوائم توضع فوق الفرشات على شكل صفين طوليين والقطاع 4×4.
3- برندات وجسور 4×4.
4- يعلو القوائم عرقات 5×2 تكون أطول من البلكون ومنسوبها أقل من منسوب بطنية البلكون بمقدار 7,5سم.
5- تطاريح من خشب موسكي 5×2 كل 50سم.
6- ألواح تطبيق سمك 1.
7- تجهيز طبالي الجنب من اللتزانة سمك 1.
8- تزنق الجوانب بواسطة مدادات لتزانة 4×1 بطول الجنب.
9- تثبت الجوانب بشيكالات سمك 1 على مسافة كل 50 سم.
10- يكون الضبط على خيط الشاغول والخيط المداد في كل الحالات.
(و) الشدات الخشبية للسلالم
----------------------------------

الطريقة الأولى تعمل شدات السلالم الخرسانية المسلحة حسب الخطوات الآتية:
شدة الحصيرة:

1- يتم عمل شدة البسطات أو الصدفات وتكون في مستوى أفقي وحسب منسوبها وتكون البسطات في معظم الحالات بدون كمرات أما الصدفات فعادة تكون ذات كمرات وكوابيل وعلى ذلك يجري عمل الشدة الخشبية كما سبق شرحه في شدات الأسقف والكمرات.
2- تُعمل شدة بلاطة السلم الحاملة للدرج كبلاطة مائلة للقلبة التي تصل بين مستويين بتثبيت عارضتين مائلتين بطول البلاطة ويقل منسوبها عن منسوب بطنيتها بمقدار 7.5 سم ( قدر سمك التطاريح وألواح التطبيق ) وتثبت التطاريح على العرقتين على مسافات محورية كل 50 سم بالمسمار ثم تثبت عليها ألواح التطبيق بعرض القلبة وبطول محصور بين المستويين أما الطبالي للجوانب وقاع الأفخاذ وكذلك الكوبستة فيتم إعدادها وتركيبها ويُلاحظ أن تكون عرض طبلية الجنب الداخلي للدروة أقل من ارتفاع الدروة من الخارج بمقدار سمك البلاطة وأن يكون مجموع عدد العوارض أطول من هذا الجنب بمقدار سمك البلاطة وعلى هيئة ضوافر تثبت بألواح التطبيق كما تثبت العوارض الأفقية أعلى الجوانب أما إذا زاد ارتفاع الجوانب عن 40 سم فيجب عمل شيكالات كل 50سم من الداخل وتثبت من أعلى بعوارض الجنب ومن أسفل بألواح التطبيق وتُفك بعد رمي خرسانة الدروة بمدة لا تقل عن ساعتين وتُملأ الفراغات بمونة خلطة الخرسانة.
شدة الحصيرة والدرج
===============

نقوم بشد بلاطة حصيرة ثم نقوم بتخليق مكان الدرج بطبالي الجوانب الخشبية ويُركب لكل درجة لوح لتزانة بالطول الموجود بين طبالي الجوانب وبارتفاع القائمة ويثبت طرفاه بالتسمير بعوارض رأسية تثبت بطبالي الجوانب وتُشكل جميع ألواح القلبة من الوسط بواسطة لوح لتزانة بطول القلبة ويُثبت مع الألواح بالمسامير .*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*كيفية استلام الاساسات واسلم طريقه للاستلام
==============================

أولا / دراسة تقرير التربة 
==============
و مراجعة اللوحات:تقرير التربة يوضح المعالم الاساسية للعمل مثل اجهاد التربة المسموح ، و منسوب المياه الجوفية ، و طبيعة التر...بة ( صخرية ، رملية ، طينية ، ..... الخ ) ، الأملاح الضارة ، و بالتالي نوع الاسمنت و اختبارات مواد صناعة الخرسانة ، استخدام طبقات احلال ، و غالبا ما يتم اعداد تقرير تربة مبدئي عن طريق المالك أو الاستشاري المصمم ، و ذلك لا يعفي المقاول من ا...عداد تقرير تربة آخر و قد ينشأ عن ذلك التقرير تعديل أو قد يصل الأمر أحيانا لاعادة تصميم الاساسات بالكامل ، و يجب الـاكد من منسوب التربة السليمة و مراعاة ازالة طبقات الردم تماما يعني الموضوع كبير !
كما يجب مراجعة الرسومات الانشائية و مطابقتها بالرسومات المعمارية و الميكانيكية و الكهربية فقد تؤثر طريقة أعمال تغذية المشروع بالمياه و الكهرباء و نظام الصرف الصحي و بعض أنظمة التكييف علي مناسيب التاسيس أو الميدات و خلافه كما يجب دراسة منسوب الصفر المعماري للمبنى و علاقته بمناسيب الطرق المجاورة فقد تجد مبنى على طريقين متقابلين بينهما فرق كبير في المنسوب و ذلك يؤثر عل مناسيب التنأسيس و المداخل و الارضيات و قد يستلزم حلا تصميميا معماريا
ثانيا / دراسة الموقع :
=============
دراسة طبيعة الموقع و معاينة المنشآت المجاورة من الخطوات الهامة جدا و التي تعتمد على خبرة المهندس المشرف و يتلخص ذلك كما يلي :
2/1 - تحديد اسلوب سند جوانب الحفر و حماية المنشآت و الطرق المجاورة من الانهيار في حالة القيام بالحفر لأعماق كبيرة اسفل اساسات المباني المجاورة و قد يكون ذلك باستخدام ستائر معدنية Sheet Piles و هي مكلفة بالطبع ، أو ستائر من الخوازيق الخرسانية المسلحة بالاضافة الى الخوازيق من مادة البنتونيت في حالة وجود مياه جوفية و ذلك للعمل على ثبات منسوب المياه الجوفيه أسفل اساسات المباني المجاورة لأن تغير منسوب أو تسرب هذه المياه من اسفل الاساسات المجاورة قد يؤدي الى هبوط هذه المباني .
2/2 - دراسة تأثير سمك الستائر الساندة على التصميم المعماري و الانشائي للمبنى فعادة مع الاسف يهمل المصممون هذا الموضوع و يضعون الأعمدة ملاصقة لحدود الارض و يهملون سمك الستائر الساندة
2/3 - وزن راسية و التأكد من استقامة المباني المجاورة و الملاصقة لحدود المبنى المزمع تنفيذ و ذلك في حالة عدم وجود ارتدادات حول المباني لأن أي ميل او انحناء في المباني الملاصقة داخل ارض المشروع سيبسبب بالتالي ميلا و انحناءا في العناصر الانشائية الملاصقة مثل الأعمدة و حوائط القص و الحوائط الحاملة Retaining Walls في حالة وجود بدروم و بالتالي يجب ترحيل و تغيير محاور هذه العناصر و اعادة التصميم من البداية
ثالثا / اختيار نظام نزح المياه الجوفية :
=====================
هناك عدة اساليب تتوقف على طبيعة الموقع و المباني المجاورة و منسوب المياه الجوفية و طبيعة التربة و معدلات انجاز العمل و اقترح دائما استخدام الزلط أو التربة الزلطية كطبقة احلال أو نظافة يتم تنفيذها بالتوالي مع أعمال الحفر بمعنى أن تقوم بتشوين كميات تربة الاحلال بحيث يتم رميها في الحفر بمجر تحقيق منسوب الحفر في مساحة مناسبة من الحفر و هكذا يتم رمي و فرد تربة الاحلال مع تقدم أعمال الحفر و ذلك حتى لا يتأثر قاع الحفر و خصوصا في حالة التربة الطينية بالغمر في المياه لفترات طويلة مع حركة العمالة و المعدات مما يؤدي الي ترويب سطح قاع الحفر على منسوب الـتأسيس و كذلك يعمل كفلتر و يمنع وجود مواد عالقة بالمياه الجوفية تضر بحالة طلمبات نزح المياه
رابعا / اعداد خطة العمل و لوحات الاستلام :
========================
الاستلام المرحلي افضل كثيرا من الاستلام مرة واحدة حتى لا تفقد نشاطك البدني و الذهني و بالتالي تتعجل و تمل و تقل دقتك أثناء عملية الاستلام و ذلك كما يلي:
4/1 - تحديد منسوب ( قد تكون الخنزيرة على عدة منسوبين حسب طبيعة و مناسيب سطح الأرض الطبيعية ) و طريقة تنفيذ الخنزيرة ( الريجة ) بما لا يتعارض مع تقدم العمل و افضل دائما مراعاة استمرار الخنزيرة حتى الانتهاء من استلام ميدات الدور الارضي اذا أمكن ذلك
4/2 - نفس لوحة المحاور و الأعمدة - و يا حبذا لو كان لديك نسخة مرسومة على الأوتوكاد حتى يمكنك حذف البيانات الغير ضرورية في عملية الاستلام حتى لا تمتلأ اللوحة بالبيانات و تكون مزعجة - و ذلك لتحويل الخطة التي اعددتها الى لوحة فلا يصح أن تشتت تفكيرك اثناء الاستلام بجمع و طرح و ضرب و قسمة و بالتالي تفقد تركيزك و تتعرض للخطأ و يجب تسجيل ما يلي على هذه اللوحة
- تسجيل القياسات بطريقة تراكمية بمعنى لو عند ثلاث محاور متوالية 3 م و 4 م و 10م تسجل القاسات كالتالي : 3 ثم 7 ثم 17
- تغطية قياسات جميع المحاور و الاتجاهات التي ستقيسها على الطبيعة على اللوحة حتى تتحرك في عملية الاستلام بثقة من يعرف من أين يبدأ كما يعرف خطوته القادمة و لا تدع غيرك يوجهك
- توقيع القواعد بالنسبة للمحاور يعني يجب ان يكون العمود في مركز القاعدة و ذلك يتطلب حساب و تسجيل البعد بين المحور الطولي و المحور العرضي لكل قاعدة و بين جانب القاعدة ( تدريب عملي ارسم عمود بقطاع 30 × 70 و ارسم الحورين الطولي و العرضي للعمود على بعد 10 سم من وجه العمود و ارسم قاعدة 1.60 م × 2.00 م ستجد أن المسافة من المحور الطولي لجانب القاعدة هي 0.75 م و المسافة من المحور العرضي لجنب القاعدة 0.95 م ) و يجب تسجيل هذه المسافات على اللوحة قبل النزول للموقع حتى لا تتلخبط و أفضل كتابة المحورين الطولي و العرضي لكل قاعدة على الرسم فيتم مثلا كتابة ( أ ، 5 ) بجوار القاعدة التي تقع على المحورين أ و 5
- أفضل دائما حساب طولي وترين بالمبنى للتأكد من زوايا المبنى
- تسجيل نماذج و أبعاد القواعد على اللوحة
خامسا / استلام الخنزيرة 
================
:هناك طرق مساحية لاستلام الخنزيرة تتوقف على مستوى تنفيذ المشروع و الامكانيات المتاحة و أنا سأتكلم هنا على استلام الأعمال بالطرق التقليدية باستخدام أدوات القياس البسيطة لأنه في حالة استخدام أجهزة مساحية سيكون ذلك بواسطة مساح أو مهندس مساحة و ليس المهندس المدني أو المعماري
لا بد ان يتوفر بالخنزيرة الاشتراطات التالية التي لا تقبل التجاوز لو سمحت
- الاستقامة و الأفقية ( قل آمنت بالله ثم استقم )
- الاتزان و التدعيم و التقوية ( المؤمن القوي خير و أحب الى الله من المؤمن الضعيف )
- التأكد من زوايا اضلاع الخنزيرة
- قياس المحاور للاضلاع الأربعة تراكميا و لا تكتفي بضلعين فقط ( في بعض الحالات يتم ربط خيط المحور جـ مثلا على المحور د في الجهة المقابلة عن طريق الخطأ و تحدث مشكلة كبيرة ) و لا يتم اكتشاف ذلك الا بقياس الأضلاع الاربعة
- قياس الوترين أو اوتار الخنزيرة حسب شكل المبنى للتأكد من الزوايا
- ترقيم المحاور كتابة بوضوح تام و خط كبير
- شد خيوط مناسبة السمك و المتانة على جميع المحاور و عادة ما يتم تثبيت مسمارين على المحور الاصلي و مسمار اضافي على وجه العمود
- أفضل دائما أن تتم مراجعة الخنزيرة قبل بدء العمل في أعمال النجارة
سادسا / استلام نجارة القواعد العادية:
=======================
- يجب أولا معاينة العمل بشكل عام و الـاكد من مطابقة عدد القواعد و اتجاهات الطول و العرض على كل محور طولي و عرضي و كذلك جودة الخشب المستخدم و جودة مصنعيات النجارة مثل زوايا و راسية جوانب القواعد و تقوية القواعد و كل ذلك قبل البدء في عملية القياس ( قلت لك العملية مش سهلة ) ( أفمن أسس بنيانه على تقوى من الله و رضوان خير أم اسس بنيانه على شفا جرف هار فانهار به )
- قياس طول و عرض كل قاعدة و مراجعة محورة القاعدة بالنسبة لمحاور الاعمدة و يجب النظر الي الخنزيرة في الاتجاهين و التأكد من وقوع القاعدة على محوريها
- وزن القاعدة على خيطان المحاور في ثلاث اتجاهات على الاقل و ذلك بتثبيت مسمار على موضع المحور على كل جانب للقاعدة (حسب المسافات التي تم حسابها في التدريب العملي السابق) و استخدام ميزان ( الزمبة ) ( على فكرة لا داعي للزنب بشكل عام )
- قد تستلزم بعض القواعد الكبيرة سواء المنفصلة أو المشتركة او اللبشة عمل أوتار من الخرسانة العادية بسمك الغطاء الخرساني المطلوب و بالعرض و العدد المناسب و باتجاه عمودي على الفرش ( التسليح القصير) قبل السماح بالبدء في أعمال الحدادة المسلحة لعدم جدوي المباعدات ( البسكوت أو التخانات الصغيرة ) في رفع حديد التسليخ
سابعا / استلام القواعد المسلحة :
=====================
بنفس الطريقة السابقة و يفضل أن يتم ذلك قبل العمل باعمال التسليح
ثامنا / استلام حديد التسليح:- أهم شئ هو التأكد من مراعاة الغطاء الخرساني لا تتنازل أو تتهاون في سيخ واحد بدون غطاء خرساني بالسمك المطلوب
- تربيط الحديد تربيطا جيدا و خصوصا اشاير الأعمدة
- حساب ارتفاع اشاير العمود حسب منسوب ميدة الدور الأرضي
- وضع كانة حديد مع منسوب كل حطة نجارة
- مراجعةالعدد و القطر طبعا لكل قاعدة و لا تمل*​


----------



## suhaibbb (2 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكووور


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (2 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## mokh (3 أكتوبر 2013)

الف الف شكر


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## رامى المصرى 777 (8 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك وربنا يعوضك خير بجد استفادة كبيرة لكل من يقرا الموضوع


----------

